# Tenisz



## blanki (2007 Június 8)

Ha nem tevedek ez a tema nincs megjelenve.Ezt mindazoknak nyitottam akik teniszkedvelok akarcsak en.Szivesen barmilyen hozzaszolast ertekelunk.


----------



## blanki (2007 Június 8)

A mallorcai salakkirály vasárnap triplázhat a Roland Garroson. Lesz triplazas vagy pedig a Federe nyeri meg?


----------



## blanki (2007 Június 8)

Ana Ivanovics a címvédő Justine Heninnel játszik a döntőben. A fiatal Ivanovics megtalaja-e a tapasztalt Henin ellenszeret?


----------



## Sándorka (2007 Június 9)

Hello!

Ma ide is fogok irni!
Imádok teniszezni.. Nálunk van teniszpálya. A nagybátyámmal szoktunk minden szombat vasárnap menni taniszezni vagy olyan 2 órát. Aztán még mehet egy kis fallabda is

De a teniszsportolokat már nem szeretem
Kiskoromban nyertem egy teniszbajnokágot is
Amikor Maerikába laktunk ott is teniszeztem is. De mikor hazajöttünk egy ideig abamardt.. De most újból nekivágtam


----------



## fecos (2007 Június 9)

Sharapova és Henin nagyon jók, viszont egyre több fiatal tehetség bontogatja szárnyait.
A férfiaknál Federer és Nadal királyok.


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

Lassan Us open!
Rafa-Federer


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

Ja ér roddick sehol nem lesz)))


----------



## bearmen (2007 Augusztus 11)

Kemény borításon elvileg Federer a nyerő,de Rafa sokat fejlődött.


----------



## zsurmixer (2007 Augusztus 13)

sziasztok!
manapság valóban Roger a király, de azért Rafa képességeit sem lehet vitatni.. na és persze a tegnapi győzelem után nem kérdőjelezhető meg, hogy Dzsokovics igenis ott lehet a US-Open trónkövetelői között... nekünk csak jót tesz egy izgalmas Open, ha már André visszavonult... de azért valljátok be, miatta érdemes volt még hajnalban is felkelni... (vagy fennmaradni) - persze magyar idő szerint  idén pedig győzzön a jobbik - talán Roger? talán nem?  kiderül majd majd 4 hét múlva...


----------



## antal.barbara (2007 Augusztus 14)

*Sziasztok*
*Én szeretek teniszezni majdnem minden héten járok kétszer.De legtöbbet télen járok mert akkor nincs olyan meleg *


----------



## maska (2007 Augusztus 27)

*Szávay Ági*

Sziasztok!

Mit szóltok Szávay Ágihoz????


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 27)

Istennő!!!
Remélem nem fog idő előtt elszállni magától!!!
Kívánom,h holnapra felépüljön és végig alázza a US Opent... 
Hajrá Ági!!!


----------



## maska (2007 Augusztus 28)

*Ági*

Én is nagyon szurkolok neki. 
Szoktam nézni a honlapját, és ott nagyon kedvesnek, és közvetlennek tűnik. Mindig ír valamit.


----------



## gutika (2007 Augusztus 29)

Ági meggyógyult!!! Remélem!!! Bár az első fordulós győzelmén nem látszott,h fájna a háta... Két sima szettben jutott tovább a US Openen.
Szép volt, ne állj meg a döntőig!


----------



## maska (2007 Augusztus 29)

*Ági-Roddick*

Sajna nem láttam a mérkőzését, de reggel az első dolgom az volt, hogy megnézzem mit ért el. Tényleg fantasztikus volt! Pláne, hogy nem is volt igazán ideje kipihenni magát!

Csak azt nem értem, hogy a honlapján azt írták, hogy a héten már a 31. helyre várható a ranglistán, de az Eurosport nem így írja. Vagy ebben is lemaradtak?

Reggel viszont láttam a Roddick-Gimelstob mérkőzést, és nagyon jó volt. Gimelstob nagyon sokat poénkodott, nagyon jó hangulatot teremtett 
(Azért Federernek és Nadalnak szurkolok)


----------



## gutika (2007 Szeptember 3)

Ági!!!
Veled vagyunk, ne torpanj meg a legjobb 8 előtt!!!


----------



## maska (2007 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok!

Van valakinek véleménye a Federer-Djokovics mérközésről?


----------



## ungu (2007 Szeptember 26)

Ebből a Szávay lányból még lesz valaki ! Fantasztikusan játszott Pekingben. Sok sportoló elmehetne hozzá továbbképzésre, hogy sosem lehet feladni.


----------



## ungu (2007 Szeptember 26)

Kedves Maska ! Nem rossz ez a Djokovics srác, de a Federer ha nagyon nyerni kell, akkor nyer. Jobb volt.


----------



## ungu (2007 Szeptember 26)

Figyeljétek Szávayt ! Ismételten egy ázsiai tornán indult. Már egyet itt is nyert.


----------



## zsoltk (2007 Október 17)

Én is csak télen járok mert akkor a sátrat ki kell fizetni és nincs mese menni kell.


----------



## Durmi92 (2008 Február 19)

nagyon szeretem a teniszt, en csak nyaron jarok


----------



## k.apu (2008 Február 20)

ki ne szeretne a teniszt amikor olyan szep csajok vannak a palyan ....


----------



## uriel (2008 Április 21)

Van kedve valakinek újra élővé tenni ezt a topicot?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 18)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Suszter a kaptafánál.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)




----------



## Larsson (2008 Július 14)

Én csak Szávay játékát nézem, ha néha adja a tévé.


----------



## Levosz09 (2008 Augusztus 5)

A kedvencem a Spanyol Nadal, aki ezen a héten világelső lessz!


----------



## interlaci (2008 Augusztus 11)

Hajrá Nadal


----------



## tennisplayer (2008 Szeptember 6)

Vamos Rafael, holnap nyerni kell 0-2-ről, mert a világ nem akarja elhinni, hogy Te vagy a legjobb!


----------



## mercyful (2008 Szeptember 7)

Úgy érzem, ezt a versenyt most Federer fogja behúzni...


----------



## tennisplayer (2008 Szeptember 8)

Sajnos valszeg jól érzed, ma este 23:00-tól meglátjuk!


----------



## mercyful (2008 Szeptember 8)

Nagyon nagy játékos azért ám ő, habár én nem szeretném, ha megdöntené Sampras rekordját.
Holnapra valószínűleg azt kell már majd írnom: Én nem szerettem volna... Ha ezt megnyeri, megdönti már jövőre...


----------



## mercyful (2008 Szeptember 9)

Nagyon könnyen hozta Federer ezt a meccset, nem volt pardon...
Vicces azért, hogy sokan egy gyenge évnek könyvelik el 2008-at vele kapcsolatban, egy GS győzelemmel, meg két másik GS döntővel, hogy a párosban megnyert olimpiai bajnoki címet ne is említsem. Tényleg elég harmatos...


----------



## albertcsani (2008 Szeptember 10)

*kiraly*

szavai agi a legsiralyabb


----------



## mercyful (2008 Szeptember 10)

Miben?


----------



## jpeete (2008 Szeptember 17)

Roger Federer a király


----------



## atihavasi (2008 Szeptember 20)

Azért jó, hogy most már nem egyeduralkodó a Federer


----------



## ForgottenVampire (2008 Szeptember 26)

*Yo*

hali!

Federer vagy NADAL? A nagy kérdés! Mi a véleményetek?


----------



## cinnia (2008 Szeptember 26)

​


----------



## hb68 (2008 Szeptember 26)

Roger, egyértelmű.


----------



## BartXXX (2008 Szeptember 29)

SzÁgi? Nem ép király idén.  Remélem visszarázódik!


----------



## visnics (2008 Október 3)

Mostanában nem nagyon követem a teniszt! De szerintem Federer!


----------



## remeny12 (2008 Október 4)

federer a király.......ágika pedig szerzett már nekünk örömet az hogy az idén még nem talált magára nem azt jelenti hogy nem ő lenne a jövő nagy csillaga


----------



## tennisplayer (2008 November 7)

NADAL!

Roger is rendkívül jó idén, habár már nem ő az ATP vezetője.
Sajnálom, hogy Rafael visszalépett Shanghaj-tól, így Simon is ott lehet a 8 legjobb csatájában!

Vamos Rafael Nadal, Numero Uno!


----------



## don12 (2008 November 9)

Eleg sablonos a kerdes. A tenisz ennel bonyolultabb jatek. Most Rafa No.1 de teljesen masert lehet syeretni mint Federet meglatjuk .


----------



## cica25 (2008 November 11)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok!

Ujabban nagyon megy Nadalnak, de azért Federert sem szabad leirni, sztem van még egy két húzás a "nagy öreg" tarsolyában...
Nem hiába csúcstartó ő
Magam részéről én Safinnak drukkolok, de hát ő sajnos nem a legjobb mostanság..

Puszi cica25


----------



## pamirka (2008 November 16)

Egyszer mindenkinek lejár az ideje előbb vagy utóbb; valakinél lassan (Federer), valakinél gyorsan(Justin Henin)
Az hogy valaki rengeteg világcsúcsot, rekordot tart az csak a múltat tükrözi, de nem biztos hogy a jövőben is olyan fényes lesz valaki!


----------



## tennisplayer (2008 November 23)

Djokovic Masters győzelme feltette erre az évre is a pontot, és így a szerb már alig van lemaradva Rog' mögött a harmadik helyen a világranglistán.

Szép évünk volt ezúttal is

Anyway:nincs közöttetek valaki, aki pesti és játszik is?Épp partnert keresek, köszönöm.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 19)

Ráadásul Szávay is kiesett már az első körben. 
Czink Melinda holnap játszik.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 19)

Engem nem lep meg Ági kiesése. Az lepne meg, ha valakit megverne. Tán ha saját magával játszana...


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 20)

Czink Melinda megint kellemes meglepetést okozott.:00::00::00: legyőzte a nála 52 hellyel előrébb álló Cirsteát. (Melinda a 89. Cirstea 37. a ranglistán). A következő körben Zheng lesz az ellenfele, aki tavaly Wimbledonban és az olimpián is legyőzte Szávayt. 

HAJRÁ MELINDA.

:ugras::ugras::ugras:


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 21)

Szép lenne a továbbjutás, de szerintem egyáltalán nem lehetetlen.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Január 23)

Végül is kikapott Melinda, de nagy csata lehetett, 3 szettben 6:7, 7:5 3:6 ra. 
így is szép volt.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 23)

Szerintem is!

Santoro búcsúzott Melbourne-től. 1991 óta csak kétszer nem indult.

Bravó, Fabrice!!!


----------



## totsunkle (2009 Január 23)

Navratilova


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

totsunkle írta:


> Navratilova


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

Venus Williams


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

Marija Kirilenko


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

Daniela Hantuchova


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

Carolina Wozniacki


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

Anna Kournikova


----------



## afca (2009 Január 23)

Marija Sarapova


----------



## beagle17 (2009 Január 24)

Na és , hova tűnt Szávai Ági ?


----------



## afca (2009 Január 26)

beagle17 írta:


> Na és , hova tűnt Szávai Ági ?


----------



## tennisplayer (2009 Január 31)

Vamos Rafael!


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Január 31)

A sok találgatás után újra Federer-Nadal döntő!

Vamos Rafa!


----------



## Zsanimami (2009 Február 1)

Nyert Nadal. Gratulálok neki, de nagyon sajnálom Federert! Ő is megérdemelte volna. Mindketten jól játszottak.


----------



## kistomka (2009 Február 1)

én is sajnálom szépen játszottak mind2en csak az utolsó szett nagyon elment
szegény federert még ki is fütyülték és elsírta magát mde azért rendes volt rafától h odament hozzá


----------



## AngyalBambi (2009 Február 1)

Szegény Federer, Rafa mostanában mindig elkapja. Én mindkettőt csipem.


----------



## Zsanimami (2009 Február 2)

A sírás dolog nagyon megható volt. Ilyenkor látszik, hogy milyen érzelmek vannak bennük. Pedig játék közben ebből nem sok látszik.

Valóban rendes volt Nadaltól a "vigasztalás".


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Február 2)

Jó dolog, hogy ebben a sportágban így viszonyulnak egymáshoz a menők.


----------



## chzsuzsa (2009 Február 4)

Sziasztok!
Végre jó olyan hozzászólásokat is olvasni a Federer-Nadal döntő utáni eredményhirdetésen történtekről, akik igen is szimpatikusnak tartották mind Federer érzelemnyilvánítását, mind Nadal gesztusát és nyilatkozatát. Egyébként hajrá Roger!!


----------



## LAMBDA61 (2009 Február 9)

*Minden elismerés megilleti Nadalt*

Minden elismerés megilleti Nadalt, aki pár éve még - mint általában a spanyolok salakmenőnek indult- és ma már univerzális bajnok nagyszerű fejlődéssel a háta mögött.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 12)

*Ledobta melltartóját a szexi teniszezőnő.*

SANTO DOMINGO — Gyönyörű teniszezőnőket csábítottak vízpartra. A sportág három szépsége egy amerikai lap megrendelésére állt modellt a Dominikai Köztársaság karib-tengeri homokos partján.
A francia Tatiana Golovin (21), a szlovák Daniela Hantuchova (25) és az orosz Marija Kirilenko (22) pózolt Walter Iooss (65) fotós előtt. A munka az ausztráliai Grand Slam-torna után öt napig tartott. A lányok jól érezték magukat, a napi fotózás mellett sokat fürödtek, napoztak, élvezték a pihenést. 





A szlovák Daniela Hantuchova visszahúzódó típus, de nem bánta meg, hogy így is megmutatta magát a szurkolóknak




A trió közül Golovin volt a legmerészebb, ő még a bikinijét is levette, igaz, a kebleit tenyerével eltakarta. – Sok fotózáson vettem már részt, de ilyen jól még sosem éreztem magam – mesélte Golovin, akinek a párja az Arsenalban futballozó Samir Nasri (22). 





A francia Tatiana Golovin még arra is hajlandó volt, hogy ledobja a melltartóját – igaz, a kebleit eltakarta a kezeivel




– Büszke vagyok a testemre, igaz, mindent azért én sem mutatok meg. Hantuchova eddig főleg jó játékáról és visszahúzódó természetéről volt híres. Most mégis igent mondott a felkérésre. – Rájöttem, semmi rosszat nem teszek a fotózással. Jó, hogy a szurkolók megismernek egy másik oldalamról is, de továbbra is a tenisz marad az első számomra – ígérte a világranglistán 39. játékos. 





Az orosz Marija Kirilenko élvezte a jó időt, a fotózást és azt, hogy öt napon át pihenhetett


----------



## dellas (2009 Február 12)

Hantuchova még a NemzetiSport Online versenyén is 3. lett asszem


----------



## LAMBDA61 (2009 Február 12)

Részemről Kirilenkó-ra szavazok.


----------



## feszekfej (2009 Február 13)

*Federer forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

R federer a legjobb!!!!!!!!


----------



## feszekfej (2009 Február 14)

Nadal képességei megvannak a teniszhez...de:federer tehetsége,hozzáállása,precizitása jobb...


----------



## hayama (2009 Február 19)

sztem is am...Federert jobban szeretem és isznyúan sajnáltam de Nadal se rossz meg nem az a sznob lenézö vki...és télleg tök rendes


----------



## LAMBDA61 (2009 Február 20)

*Beszljünk Szávay Ágiról is*

Elhagyva a Federer-Nadal kérdést, mi a véleményetek Szávay Ágiról, aki az idén még nem nyert (egyesben) egy meccset sem.


----------



## Pityusz (2009 Március 2)

A férfi teniszezők világranglistáján nagyon elhúztak a dobogósok . Nadal előnye tetemes, a második helyezett Federer és az üldöző Djokovics között valamit csökkent a különbség.


----------



## Pityusz (2009 Március 2)

Én imádom, de szívesebben néztem Boris Becker idejében. Akkor nagyon izgi volt.A nagy klasszisok már nincsennek.Bár az is igaz ,hogy kinek ki a klasszis.


----------



## Johnny234 (2009 Március 4)

Én leginkább a női teniszt kedvelem. A lányok csinosak, van mit nézni.


----------



## Janii (2009 Március 6)

Szávayval van valami gond,szerintem pszichés problémái vannak,ennyiszer nem lehet az első fordulóban kiesni,főleg nem ilyen gyenge ellenfelekkel.Reméljük lesz még jobb is , szurkolunk neki...


----------



## Gabika77 (2009 Március 6)

Szávay egy hisztis liba volt egy jó éve és elszált magától.Nem az edzöit kellene sorban lecserélni hanem elkellene mennie egy pszichológushoz!


----------



## klimi (2009 Március 9)

Én Federernek drukkolok, nagyon jó teniszező! Éljen!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 13)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/327197"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/327197" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

Sziasztok!
Federer egy zseni,és mellette nagyon inteligens!!


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

Sziasztok!
Nadal is nagyon jó,bár sokáig nem fogja bírni.


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

Sziasztok!!
Aki nagyon jó lesz Murray.Van esze hozzá,és kitartó.


----------



## zorgon (2009 Március 22)

Egy fallabda topic-ot is lehetne nyitni népszerűsítőnek. (Ha összejön a 20 hozzászólásom, lehet, hogy megteszem.) Van, aki űzte a squash-t is tenisz mellett? Lehet egyáltalán összehasonlítani a kettőt? Én a teniszt nézni, a fallabdát játszani szeretem.


----------



## zorgon (2009 Március 22)

bátor11 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nadal is nagyon jó,bár sokáig nem fogja bírni.


Gondolod, hogy Nadal kifárad (kiég)?


----------



## kincsecske (2009 Március 26)

Federer tényleg nagyon jó VOLT. De lejárt már az ő ideje is, ha akarja ha nem át kell adnia a stafétát a fiatalabbaknak.


----------



## Eszti12 (2009 Március 26)

Én régen a zsoké-ság mellett teniszeztem,kiegészítő sportnak,de abbahagytam és nekifogtam a távlovagló ill. távhajtó szakágnak.


----------



## capap (2009 Április 2)

federer játéka még mindig a legélvezetesebb, murrayt pl. nem szeretem nézni. nekem színtelen. akkor inkább nadal, pedig ő izomból játszik általában.


----------



## a propaganda (2009 Április 3)

A tenisz jó sport. A feleségemmel gyakran teniszezunk. Kellemes kikapcsolódás.


----------



## capap (2009 Április 3)

na, tegnap nadal is megkapta del potrotól  ilyen a tenisz: nincsenek lefutott meccsek.


----------



## kocsisb (2009 Április 7)

Azért az szép volt ahogy a Federer öszzetörte az ütőjét.
Azt hiszem Ő is érzi, hogy valamiért nem úgy megy a játék mint régebben.
Go, Roger Go !!!


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

Remek sport


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

A Kedvencem Szávay ♥


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

De Az asztalitenisz nekem jobban bejön


----------



## anettka96 (2009 Április 8)

Ti hogy vagytok ezzeL?


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Április 8)

anettka96 írta:


> Ti hogy vagytok ezzeL?



képzelem, mennyire kíváncsi vagy rá!!


----------



## szamkoi (2009 Április 16)

Ma adták a Federer Wawrinka meccset ahol Wawrinka nyert. Hihetetlen jó volt látni ahogy ez a két ember salakon nem salakpályás teniszt játszanak. Mint a régi szép időkben


----------



## szamkoi (2009 Április 16)

Különben Szávay tényleg jó. Nem tudom hogy igaz-e de állítólag Ő is Monte-Carloban él hivatalosan.


----------



## Melcsiiii (2009 Április 22)

Sosem teniszeztem,de a tvben most rákattantam,number onejokovics


----------



## Wiktus (2009 Április 25)

Sziasztok!
Én kiskoromban versenyszerűen teniszeztem hat évig. Csak sajnos abba kellett hagynom a hátam miatt.Most már nem teniszezek, de figyelemmel szoktam kísérni az eseményeket. A tv szoktam nézni a meccseket. Az egyik kedvenc játékosom Djokovic.


----------



## d.anica (2009 Április 30)

Azért Szávay volt ennél már jobb is. Nem ártana, ha néha olyanokat is sikerülne megvernie, akik előtte vannak a világranglistán, mert így a 2. fordulóban mindig kiesik.


----------



## norgro22 (2009 Május 7)

*Sziasztok!*

A tenisz az első számú szerelem az összes sport közül, de azért a többit sem vetem el. A mostani női világelit szerintem gyenge, a Williemsek akkor is tarolnak, ha néha egy kicsit divatbemutatóznak, vagy esküvőt terveznek, vagy bármi mást csinálnak tenisz helyett. Úgy gondolom, hiányzik Henin, ő képviselte azt a teniszt, amelyet ma alig-alig tud játszani valaki.
A fiúk már jobbak, bár van egy triumvirátus, akikre számítani lehet végső befutóként, de mellettük néha-néha más is célba ér, gondolok itt Murray-re vagy Tsonga-ra. De a fő kedvenc Roger, mert úgy tudja "simogatni" a labdát, ahogy annak idején csak McEnroe tudta. Tehát hajrá Federer, vissza az első pozícióba!


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 10)

d.anica írta:


> Azért Szávay volt ennél már jobb is. Nem ártana, ha néha olyanokat is sikerülne megvernie, akik előtte vannak a világranglistán, mert így a 2. fordulóban mindig kiesik.


 
Így van, teljesen igazad van! Bár azért ne felejtsük el hogy idén már megvan Ivanovic skalpja, de valóban kellenének a top 20-asok elleni szoros meccsek és győzelmek!


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 10)

És tessék! Szávay legyőzte a világranglista 14. helyén álló Pennettát a Madridi tornán! Szávay - Pennetta 6:3, 6:7, 6:2


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 13)

Madridban egyenlőre remek Szávay! A második fordulóban is győzött, a francia Rezai ellen: 2:6, 7:5, 6:2! A harmadik fordulóban a 7. helyen kiemelt Azarenka lesz az ellenfél! Gyerünk gyerünk, nem lehetetlen feladat!


----------



## Zsoly69 (2009 Május 13)

Számomra McEnroe-nál nem létezik nagyobb játékos


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 13)

Mellesleg aminek személy szerint nagyon örülök, tegnap Söderling ellen ismét láthattunk valamit a régi Federerből! Igaz volt egy kis rövidzárlat a játékában, de most ez is belefért!


----------



## d.anica (2009 Május 13)

Azarenka mostanában nagyon jó formában van, de reméljük, hogy mostantól Szávay is. Hajrá!


----------



## Zsoly69 (2009 Május 14)

Szávay sokszor nagyon lélektelenül játszik, mintha nem igazán érdekelné az egész.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Május 14)

Szávay Ági megverte Azarenkát, ráadásul a döntő szettben 6:0-ra! Hurrá!!!


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Május 14)

Most korrigált a Eurosport.com: még csak 4-6, 6-2, 5-1.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Május 14)

5-2, vazze.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Május 14)

Most azt írják, 6-2, de én már nem hiszek nekik...


----------



## d.anica (2009 Május 16)

Szávay tényleg legyőzte Azarenkát, de most meg Mauresmo bizonyult nagy falatnak. Reméljük, legközelebb, mondjuk a Roland Garroson máshogy lesz.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Május 16)

Bizonyára.


----------



## rgblanco (2009 Május 19)

világranglista rangsort komoly előnnyel vezeti Nadal, de vasárnap Madridban kikapott Federertől


----------



## scuderia (2009 Május 20)

Federer azért a mai napig ott van... de éljenek a Williams nővérek


----------



## scuderiaferrrari (2009 Május 20)

Már Wibledont várom nagyon. remélem újra győz V. Williams


----------



## gt79 (2009 Május 21)

d.anica írta:


> Szávay tényleg legyőzte Azarenkát, de most meg Mauresmo bizonyult nagy falatnak. Reméljük, legközelebb, mondjuk a Roland Garroson máshogy lesz.


En is remelem, iden egyre jobban jatszik talan most kap egy jo sorsolast es tud folyamatosan jol jatszani. Ha az idei Azarenkat legyozte akkor szerintem majdnem mindenkit megverhetne csak fejben kellene vegig ott lenni.


----------



## gt79 (2009 Május 21)

rgblanco írta:


> világranglista rangsort komoly előnnyel vezeti Nadal, de vasárnap Madridban kikapott Federertől


Ez talan adhat kis remenyt a hon ahitott Roland Garrosra, de nagy Federer rajongokent sem latok sajnos erre sok eselyt, talan ha valaki kiveri elotte Nadalt...


----------



## d.anica (2009 Május 22)

gt79 írta:


> Ez talan adhat kis remenyt a hon ahitott Roland Garrosra, de nagy Federer rajongokent sem latok sajnos erre sok eselyt, talan ha valaki kiveri elotte Nadalt...



Milyen igaz. Ez a Nadal valamit tényleg tudhat, mert a lehető legritkábban kap ki váratlanul, nagy tornán meg szinte soha. Szegény Federernek egyszer már lehetne szerencséje.


----------



## norgro22 (2009 Május 23)

Én is Federer rajongó lennék, s nagyon örültem a Madridi sikerének. Ez jó önbizalomnövelő a Garros előtt. Sokan mondják, hogy Nadal fogható lesz salakon idén, ha nem is Federer által, de valaki el fogja csípni a salakkirályt. Peszer én annak örülnék a legjobban, ha Roger végre ezen a tornán is mosolyogna a végén, megérdemelné!


----------



## gt79 (2009 Május 25)

Sajnos latva a sorsolast nem nagyon lesz aki megveri Nadalt, talan Verdasco..., bar Murray szamomra meglepoen jol kezdett.


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Május 26)

Nem tudom, látta-e valaki a Zakopalova - S. Williams meccset, az előbb lett vége. Hát le a kalappal a kis cseh lány előtt. Nagyon szimpatikusan és jól játszott. Williams csak 3 szettben tudta megverni, Zakopalova 8!! meccslabdát hárított.


----------



## Baranka16 (2009 Május 26)

Sziasztok én is imádom Federert na meg Szávayt is. Én még sajna nem próbáltam ki a tenniszt , de sokat szoktam nézni. Talán mos' a nyáron lesz rá alkalmam. Meg ahogy a mondás is modja : Jobb később mint soha. XD XD XD


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Május 27)

Szávay eddig jó..., de nem szeretném elkiabálni.


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Május 29)

Szávay eddig nem hogy jó, szerintem egészen parádés! Végre a korábbi formáját tudja hozni!  Sőőőőt... Venus Williams ellen ez a 6:0,6:4-es győzelem!!!!! Háááát csak annyit tudok mondani hogy gyerünk Ági, így tovább a Roland Garros döntőjéig!!!  (Csak azokról a fránya kettőshibákról kellene leszokni...)


----------



## zoly77 (2009 Május 30)

Bízzunk benne, hogy Ági ezek után folyamatosan tudja hozni amit tud. Gratulálok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Május 30)

Óvatosabban!!! Nehogy jöjjön a tipikus magyar betegség: egy nagyszerű eredmény után egy buta vereség... De most már nem lehetetlen a négy közé jutás.


----------



## ibracadabra (2009 Május 30)

Egyetértek, h elérhető a négy közé jutás, de a döntő az már bravúros lenne, bizzunk a legjobbakban.


----------



## jessm (2009 Május 30)

Én is imádom a teniszt. Kedvencem Nadal. Régebben szerettem Agassit, Hingist. A nöknél most nincs kedvencem mert elég lapos mostanában. de Áginak szurkolok.


----------



## jessm (2009 Május 30)

hajrá Ági!


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Május 31)

Ági ma nem tudta megkülönböztetni a teniszütőt egy vasalótól...


----------



## d.anica (2009 Június 3)

Krampusz8 írta:


> Óvatosabban!!! Nehogy jöjjön a tipikus magyar betegség: egy nagyszerű eredmény után egy buta vereség... De most már nem lehetetlen a négy közé jutás.



Magyar betegség, vagy buta vereség, mindenesetre nem sikerült a nagy bravúr után a kisebb. Bár lehet, hogy Cibulkova jobb formában volt, mint Venus.


----------



## Soma80 (2009 Június 4)

d.anica írta:


> Magyar betegség, vagy buta vereség, mindenesetre nem sikerült a nagy bravúr után a kisebb. Bár lehet, hogy Cibulkova jobb formában volt, mint Venus.



Ági nyilatkozta a mérkőzés után, hogy betegen állt ki a pályára, gyengének érezte magát. Talán így érthető sajnos a kiesése.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Június 7)

Nagyon örülök, hogy ezúttal Federer nyert, bár Nadalt jobban kedvelem. Ez így most nagyon rendben van, legalábbis szerintem.

Várom Wimbledont!


----------



## Lala89 (2009 Június 7)

És igen igen igen igen!!!  Végre összejött!!!! Roger Federer Roland Garros győztesnek mondhatja magát!!!!  14 Grand Slam győzelem, megvan a csúcsbeállítás, remélem Wimbledonban visszaül a trónra, és akkor csúcsdöntés is lesz! Go Roger Federer!!!


----------



## Csibe82 (2009 Június 9)

Én is nagyon örültem Federer győzelmének, és szurkolok neki Wimbledonban is. De remélem, hogy Nadal is minél hamarabb felépül a térdsérüléséből, mert azért úgy az igazi, ha mindketten ott vannak .


----------



## Zimanko (2009 Június 10)

Federer és Nadal kiemelkedően jók a mezőnyből. Annyira szenvedélyesen játszanak,látszik rajtuk,hogy nincs lehetetlen és meg is tudják csinálni. Ők olyanok,mint a rallyban Loeb vagy a Forma 1-ben volt Schumacher. Remélem Wimbledon is élvezetes lesz,
Hajrá a jó tenisz,
Zéé


----------



## szaszuska (2009 Június 18)

Mindenképpen nagy eredmény Federertől, remélem hogy ezek után nem hagyja idén abba teniszt, mindenképpen kár voltna érte...
Ő a tenisz gentlaman-je.


----------



## Szilardinho (2009 Június 18)

Á, még nagyon fiatal. 
Amúgy múltkor néztem, 2004 óta Federer és Nadal gyakorlatilag az összes Grand Slam győzelmet bezsebelték. Azért ez nem semmi...


----------



## Szilardinho (2009 Június 18)

Zimanko írta:


> Federer és Nadal kiemelkedően jók a mezőnyből. Annyira szenvedélyesen játszanak,látszik rajtuk,hogy nincs lehetetlen és meg is tudják csinálni. Ők olyanok,mint a rallyban Loeb vagy a Forma 1-ben volt Schumacher. Remélem Wimbledon is élvezetes lesz,
> Hajrá a jó tenisz,
> Zéé


Vagy mint Valentino Rossi a MotoGP-ben, esetleg Kristensen Le Mans-ban.


----------



## szaszuska (2009 Június 19)

Vagy van aki játszik is teniszt?
Egyre népszerűbb sport, én imádom játszani is... csak kicsit "féloldalas"


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Június 20)

Mit értesz ezen? Mármint hogy "féloldalas"? 

Szomorú nap ez a mai... Rafael napja van, s Nadal tegnap jelentette be, hogy nem indul Wimbledonban. 

Ahogy én látom, egy-egy Federer-Nadal meccs az utóbbi években ennek a sportágnak a legnagyobb ünnepe, függetlenül az aktuális végkimeneteltől.


----------



## gab001 (2009 Június 20)

TV-t nem nagyon nézek, így csak a neten követem a teniszmeccsek eredményeit, s általában csak a nőit. azért így is élvezhető, szerintem...
mindenesetre vannak meglepő meccsek. 
tegnap pl. Safina kiesett Hollandiában, ami kicsit meglepett...


----------



## d.anica (2009 Június 22)

szaszuska írta:


> Mindenképpen nagy eredmény Federertől, remélem hogy ezek után nem hagyja idén abba teniszt, mindenképpen kár voltna érte...
> Ő a tenisz gentlaman-je.



Ez a gentleman-séget pedig tanulni nem lehet, erre születni kell, és Nadalból ez hiányzik.


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 23)

Sajna, a két magyar lány szereplése nem tűnik hosszú életűnek Wimbledonban. Czink Melinda 3 szettben kikapott Mauresmotól 6-1, 4-6, 6-2-re, Szávay Ági pedig nem áll túl jól, ellenfele, Flipkens a meccsért szervál...


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 23)

Ennyi volt, 7-5, 6-4-re Ági is kikapott, a Párizsi szép szereplés(ek) után most tehát egyesben már nincs magyar versenyben.
Női párosban azért még lehet majd javítani, a fenti két hölgy mellett Marosi Katalin is indul - természetesen mindhárman más-más társsal párost alkotva.


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 23)

Szilardinho írta:


> Á, még nagyon fiatal.
> Amúgy múltkor néztem, 2004 óta Federer és Nadal gyakorlatilag az összes Grand Slam győzelmet bezsebelték. Azért ez nem semmi...


Jómagam azok táborát szaporítom, akik ezt nem annyira a két játékos dicséretének (képességeik, persze, vitathatatlanok), mint a mezőny kritikájának tartom...


----------



## acheron213 (2009 Június 25)

Ez a Wimbledon magyar részről gyorsan véget ért... Bár a női teniszt úgy sem nagyon szeretem, de Ágit még néztem volna egy ideig!

Remélem Federer nyer. Nála jobban senki nem érdemli meg a győzelmet, és lassan már igazi ellenfele sem marad. Előbb Nadal nem indul, ma meg Del Potro is kiesik...


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 25)

Bezony, párosban is kiesett az összes magyar mindjárt az első fordulóban, ennyi volt...

Del Potro, mondjuk, amúgy sem tűnt komoly ellenfélnek füvön.

Én mondjuk azt remélem, nem Federer nyeri, és ha így lesz, akkor annál jobban senki nem érdemli majd meg, mint akinek sikerül...


----------



## acheron213 (2009 Június 25)

Nagyon igaz!!! De én remélem nem lesz ilyen! Vagy legalább ne Murray!!! Ő az egyetlen játékos, akit ha meglátok, inkább elkapcsolom a tévét.


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 25)

Nincs kedvencem, tőlem nyerhet Murray, vagy Djoko is, de valszeg nem fognak. Meglepetésemberre pedig nem számítok.

De, tudod, azért bennem van: hátha.
Fed sokat "köszönhet" ennek a mezőnynek, bár tudom, ezt sokan egyáltalán nem így gondolják. Én így látom. 
Szóval: hajrá mezőny!


----------



## bojszó (2009 Június 26)

Go go spanyolok! Valami spanyol nyerjen máár.  Nem zavarna ha Murray nyerne, de inkább már Roddick. XD De én abszolút Ferreronak és Ferrernek szurkolok... ha már Nadal nem indult... :S Pedig abszolút Nadal a favorit :'(.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Június 26)

Évekig csak két ember ellen szurkoltam, de az utóbbi időben betársult Roddick és Hewitt mellé harmadiknak Murray. Egyébként Hewitt mintha megváltozott volna, a mostani remek játéka mellett már kissé viselkedett is - vagy ez csak egyszeri tévedés?

Nehezen nézhető, de amúgy jó játékosok azért sokan vannak, pl. Davigyenkón nem nehéz elaludni...

Sajnos a két legnagyobb kedvencem egymás ellen játszott. Ferrero megverte Santorót - igaz, a verseny végkimenetele szempontjából ez teljesen érdektelen.

Nincs nagyobb ünnep a teniszben, mint egy Federer-Nadal meccs, s ilyen most nem lesz. Nagy kár érte!


----------



## acheron213 (2009 Június 26)

Hewitt tényleg mintha lenyugodott volna az utóbbi időben. De nem biztos, hogy ez a játékának is jót tett. Bár most Del Potróval nagyon jó meccset játszott.

Ferrero régen nekem is nagy kedvenc volt, aztán jött Federer. 

Reméljük Nadal a US Openre legalább rendbe jön. Bár nem a kedvencem, de nekem hiányzik a mezőnyből!


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 26)

Federer eddig könnyedén menetel, a következő körben pedig máris jöhet a RG döntőjének újrajátszása - merthogy visszavágó aligha lesz belőle...

Azért nem semmi, a legnagyobb meccs (mármint egy GS döntő) után most egy "futottak még"' csata ugyanazon két ember között - pár hét különbséggel...


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 26)

Mondjuk némiképp meglepő, hogy Fed szettet hullajtott (rövidítésben), a meccs mégis sima volt Kohlschreiber ellen, 22 bréklabda legalábbis eléggé meggyőzően hangzik.
Soderling szerintem mondjuk jobban várja ezt a meccset, mint az RG döntőt anno...


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 26)

Djokovic is a 16 közé jutott, utóbbi időben mutatott játékához mérten nem is rossz a 6-4, 6-4, 6-4 Fish ellen. 
Tsongát viszont kiszerválta Karlo, 7-6, 6-7, 7-5, 7-6 - itt mondjuk nem a Fed által "bemutatott" 22 bréklabda volt a jellemző (szervaháború)... 

A spanyolokhoz visszatérve: ma kiesett Robredo, Almagro és Montanés is, igaz, Verdasco legalább továbbment (Montanés ellen...).


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 26)

Tsongáék meccséhez adalék: Ivo Karlovic és Jo-Wilfried Tsonga meccsén a horvát játékos 46 ászt ütött a meccsen és 90 %-ban(!) megnyerte az első szerváit, Tsonga 26 ászt ütött és 87 %-ban nyerte első adogatásait. Mindössze egy brék volt a meccsen, a harmadikat, ugye, 7-5-re nyerte Karlo.

Haas (Wimbledon előtt tornát nyert füvön) és Cilic meccse félbeszakadt sötétedés miatt, 7-5, 7-5, 1-6, 6-7, 6-6-nál vonultak pihenőre a felek...

Ami a férfiak mezőnyében a spanyol armada, az a hölgyeknél az orosz küldöttség, az alsóági nyolcaddöntőben 3-an (Gyementyjeva, Vesznyina, Petrova) továbbjutottak, 2-en (Zvonarjova, Kulikova) kiestek. De lesznek még a felső ágon is holnap...


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 27)

Haas végül döntő szett 10-8-ra múlta felül Cilicet, így Ő is a 16 között van. Rajta kívül az itt többször emlegetett Roddick, Hewitt és Murray is sikerrel vette a soros akadályt, így még mindannyian próbálkozhatnak a lehetetlennel...


----------



## Istee (2009 Június 27)

Két meglepetés: Kuznyecova simán kikapott a 3. fordulóban, párizsi győzelme után tehát még a 16 közé sem sikerült bejutnia.
A másik "nagy vesztes" Jelena Jankovics, aki egy 17 éves amerikaitól, Melanie Oudintól kapott ki 3 játszmában.
Úgy tűnik tehát, nem tartalékolásról volt szó úgy szűk két hete, amikor mindketten kiestek az eastbourne-i füves torna első fordulójában...


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Június 28)

Ferrero döntő szettben megverte Gonzalezt. A chileit is kedvelem, de ez nagy öröm. János Károly már a 16 között van!!!


----------



## Arima3 (2009 Június 28)

Krampusz8 írta:


> Évekig csak két ember ellen szurkoltam, de az utóbbi időben betársult Roddick és Hewitt mellé harmadiknak Murray. Egyébként Hewitt mintha megváltozott volna, a mostani remek játéka mellett már kissé viselkedett is - vagy ez csak egyszeri tévedés?
> 
> Nehezen nézhető, de amúgy jó játékosok azért sokan vannak, pl. Davigyenkón nem nehéz elaludni...
> 
> ...


Mi bajod van Murray-vel?


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Június 28)

Nem tudom pontosan, mi a bajom Murray-vel, de nagyon taszít a stílusa. Nem teniszezői, hanem az emberi stílusa. Nehéz megmagyarázni... Asszem, van benne valami affektálás, manír, ilyesmi, nem tudom.


----------



## olasz fiorella (2009 Június 28)

én még nem kosaraztam de bizti hogy tetszene


----------



## norgro22 (2009 Július 1)

Wimbledon a legnívósabb, a legelegánsabb valamennyi Grand Slam verseny közül. Olyan hangulata van, amely a képernyőn is átjön. Lenyűgöző. Alig várom a mai napi férfi mérkőzéseket. Remélem Federer sikeresen veszi ezt az akadályt is, és Murray is továbbjut. A még versenyben lévők közül szerintem ők a legesélyesebbek a végső győzelemre.
A női mezőny már nem annyira biztató, a két Williams nagyon erős, a többiek az eddig látottak alapján meg sem tudják közelíteni őket. Újra érik egy testvér döntő. Azért még reménykedem Szafinában, bár úgy tűnik, hogy a fű tényleg nem az ő borítása. De talán...


----------



## Krampusz8 (2009 Július 1)

Ha Ferrero megverné Murray-t is, az igazi ünnep lenne, de ez aligha fog bekövetkezni.

Szafina talán minden idők leggyengébb világranglista-vezetője - szerintem maga sem tudja, hogy került oda.


----------



## Mukesz (2009 Július 13)

Szávay Ágnes nyerte a budapesti tenisztornát! Egy kicsit büszkélkedhetünk: Szávay Ágnes (4.)-Patty Schnyder (svájci, 1.) 2:6, 6:4, 6:2


----------



## OctaviaCaroline (2009 Július 13)

Szerintem Federer a valaha volt legjobb s legemberibb teniszező, minden sikert és elismerést megérdemel!


----------



## Ezekiel92 (2009 Július 18)

Egyetértek Octaviával Bár a Wimbledoni döntő utáni interjú eléggé érdekes volt


----------



## szucs.netti (2009 Július 20)

Nadal forever!


----------



## jozsiba1937 (2009 Július 27)

*Féderer*

Féderer pályafutását figyelemmel kísértem és úgy gondolom, hogy
egyik, hanem a legeredményesebb játékos. Minden megnyilvánulása
olyan, hogy valamennyi sportoló példát vehet tőle. A játéktudására
jellemző, hogy amit ő nem tud azt nem is érdemes megtanulni.
Remélem, hogy még sokáig láthatjuk őt és gyönyörködhetünk a
játékában


----------



## MacikaG (2009 Július 29)

Én is Federert kedvelem jobban, a stílusa játéka is szép általában és rendkívüli eredményessége is igazolja tehetségét és odaadását a sport iránt.


----------



## bojszó (2009 Július 29)

Nekem Nadal a kedvencem. Nagyon jó játékos... erős  Számára nem létezik "elveszett labda."


----------



## TajahaKura (2009 Augusztus 7)

Számomra mindig is Björn Borg marad a teniszcsillag 
Amúgy Federer és Nadal is cool játékosok. Én is már vagy másfél éve űzöm ezt a sportot sulis kereteken belül. Mivel régebben pingpongban iskolabajnok voltam, nem esett nagyon nehezemre elsajátítani a tenisz szabályait és "lépéseit". Szinte táncolni lehet a pályán...


----------



## Joey82 (2009 Augusztus 15)

Szeretem Nadalt és Federert is, de tegnap olyan csúnyán elverte saját magát, hogy kicsit mérges voltam rá.


----------



## bgabor (2009 Augusztus 19)

Én azon csodálkozom, hogy még nem égett ki és maradt még valamennyi motivációja.


----------



## Daducica (2009 Szeptember 2)

Na jó én teniszezek három éve... a Vasasba is
ez már döfi nem?

Amúgy utálom a röptét, és imádom a lecsapást...


----------



## Krojf (2009 Szeptember 7)

Szervusztok!
Úgy döntöttem, hogy hosszú hallgatás után jelentkezem ismét.
A topikot végigolvasva úgy gondolom hogy mint a Szávay Ági Fan Club elnökségi tagja egy kicsit népszerűsítem magunkat.
Van egy fórumunk is: www.szavayagi-fanclub.hu/forum 
Az Újvilágból is van tagunk, jelesül New Jerseyből, de minden Ágiért szorító kanadai honfitársunkat szívesen látjuk a fórumunkon.
A miénk Magyarország egyetlen bíróságon bejegyzett fanclubja, amely minden körülmények között Ági mellett áll és szurkol neki a sikereiért.
Az ezévi budapesti tornagyőzelem szurkolói szemtanúi voltunk, amelyért Ági menedzsmentjétől is dícséretet kaptunk.
Ha szeretnétek minket megismerni, akkor látogassatok el a fórumunkra és szurkoljatok velünk Áginak!
Üdvözöl Benneteket Balassagyarmatról a Ti Krojf komátok.
Hajrá Ági!!!


----------



## ihi (2009 Szeptember 15)

A nagy kedvenceim megint megmutatták hogy tudnak 1ütt is játszani...
US Open: Női páros döntő nyertesei 
*Williams-nővérek *


----------



## d.anica (2009 Szeptember 19)

Krojf írta:


> Szervusztok!
> Úgy döntöttem, hogy hosszú hallgatás után jelentkezem ismét.
> A topikot végigolvasva úgy gondolom hogy mint a Szávay Ági Fan Club elnökségi tagja egy kicsit népszerűsítem magunkat.
> Van egy fórumunk is: www.szavayagi-fanclub.hu/forum
> ...



Gratulálok a lelkesedéshez, de Szávay Ági játéka és eredményei mostanában kevés okot adnak erre. Sajnos!


----------



## benchmade (2009 Szeptember 22)

Hennin megirigyelte Clijstert és bejelentette, hogy ő is visszatér.


----------



## csattila66 (2009 Szeptember 25)

Na, Hennin visszatér? Akkor minek volt a nagy csinnandratta?


----------



## csattila66 (2009 Szeptember 25)

Mindegy. Hajrá Szávay és Czink!!!


----------



## csattila66 (2009 Szeptember 25)

Ja persze és Nadal!!!


----------



## Elena987 (2009 Október 27)

*Sziasztok!*

Én is nagyon szeretem a teniszt igaz nem játszom csak a tv-ben nézem. Örömmel látom, hogy annak ellenére, hogy mindenkinek megvannak a kedvencei itt nem megy a veszekedés. Végre. Mert már a többi teniszes fórumra e miatt már benézni sincs kedvem. Remélem végre találtam egy olyan helyet ahova időről-időre érdemes benézni.


----------



## bgatti (2009 Október 28)

helo
én teniszezem és javaslom próbáljátok ki nagyon jó
Ki szurkol Roger Federernek???
Tegnap sajnos kiesett a Venus de a Serena tovább jutott....remélem ő nyeri a a tornát


----------



## Lola1016 (2009 November 9)

Sziasztok!
Én is szeretem a teniszt, de csak a tévében nézhetem, mert nincs lehetőségem játszani. A nagy kedvencem Marat Safin volt, de ő sajnos már búcsúzott az aktív játéktól.


----------



## tfkbandy (2009 December 11)

Federer az ász. Sokáig nem fogják megdönteni a rekordjait.


----------



## victorvacendak (2009 December 15)

tfkbandy írta:


> Federer az ász. Sokáig nem fogják megdönteni a rekordjait.


Samprasra is ezt mondták 5-6 éve...


----------



## digo01 (2009 December 17)

Kb 7 éves koromban jártam tenisz edzésre..Akkor is az edző micsodája bánta, ugyanis ott kötött ki a labda


----------



## nagyz0901 (2009 December 18)

victorvacendak írta:


> Samprasra is ezt mondták 5-6 éve...



igen lehet, hogy zet mondták, csak Federernek igazából 4 évig nem volt ellenfele! sajnos még Agassi sem! bár ugye ő már pályája végén járt amikor a svájci az elején. viszont a mostani játékosok között sokkal több az aki meg tud nyerni egy nagy tornát gondolok itt pl. Nadalra (bár ő már nem lesz a régi szerencsére), Djokovicra, Murrayre, Del Potrora. Közülük mindegyik lehet világelső. És akkor még Federerrel nem is számoltam. Szerinem sok múlik azon, hogy Federernek mennyire lesz kedve játszani, főleg, hogy most már édesapa is egyben. én bízok benne hogy sokáig!


----------



## Shevchenko (2009 December 23)

*Nadal és Ferrer végezte ki a cseheket *







http://sporthirado.hu/kepgaleria.php?galeriaid=0


Miután korábban bebiztosította története negyedik Davis-kupa győzelmét a spanyol teniszválogatott, vasárnap Rafael Nadal és David Ferrer újabb – immár tét nélküli – sikerével 5-0-s eredménnyel intézte el Csehországot Barcelonában. 
DAVIS-KUPA, DÖNTŐ, VASÁRNAPI EREDMÉNYEK: 
Nadal (spanyol) – Hajek (cseh) 6:3, 6:4 
Ferrer (spanyol) – Dlouhy (cseh) 6:4, 6:2 
*Összesítésben: Spanyolország-Csehország 5-0.*


----------



## Muminn (2010 Január 30)

Australian Open - Hajrá Roger!


----------



## gami58 (2010 Február 1)

Sajnálom,hogy Henin nem tudott nyerni S. Williams ellen Melbournben. A Roland Garroson remélem sikerül neki.


----------



## Lions (2010 Február 1)

Sajnálom,hogy Henin nyer az "tank" ellen.
Nagyon megérdemelte volna.


----------



## Wolfe (2010 Február 9)

Djokovic a világranglista 2. helyén és a következő meccse Rotterdamban lesz. Valószínű a tornagyőzelme.


----------



## Krampusz8 (2010 Február 17)

Tegnap a két kedvenc női teniszezőm játszott egymás ellen. Az abszolút kedvencem, Hantuchová jutott tovább, de sajnos úgy, hogy szegény Gyementyeva megsérült. Kár érte, szívesen néztem volna őket... Úgy értem, a meccsüket, bár őket magukat is, főleg a szlovák lányt, de nem ez a lényeg.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Február 23)

Nálam Djokovic az ász! Már kicsit kezd unalmassá válni a tenisz azzal hogy mindig federer nyer! Hajrá Nole mindent bele!


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Február 23)

mikor lesz Nole mérkőzése?\\m/




Wolfe írta:


> Djokovic a világranglista 2. helyén és a következő meccse Rotterdamban lesz. Valószínű a tornagyőzelme.


----------



## thekilian007 (2010 Március 3)

Remélem Roger (ever greatest) hamar felgyógyul, és már megy is versenyekre!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 5)

*2010. március 5. péntek*

11:09 
*- Szávay már negyeddöntős Monterreyben* (BulvárSport) Egy újabb német játékos legyőzésével már negyeddöntős Szávay Ágnes a monterreyi női tenisztornán.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 6)

Sajnos Ági nem jutott tovább mert kikapott a szlovák Dominika Cibulkovától 3:6, 6:3, 6:3-ra.
Igy az elődöntőben Ági nem játszik,hanem Dominika Cibulkova-
Daniele Hantuchova mérközés lesz.


----------



## Bibibii (2010 Március 20)

cicamica1988 írta:


> Nálam Djokovic az ász! Már kicsit kezd unalmassá válni a tenisz azzal hogy mindig federer nyer! Hajrá Nole mindent bele!


 
Az ilyesmit mindig azok unják, akik másnak szurkolnak. Akik neki, azok egyáltalán nem tudjak megunni.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 27)

*Tenisz: a második kiemelt Djokovics a 2. körben búcsúzott Miamitól!*​ 
*Nagy meglepetésre már a második fordulóban kiesett Novak Djokovics a Miamiban zajló, 3 645 000 dollár összdíjazású ATP-tornán: a második helyen kiemelt szerb klasszis a belga Olivier Rochustól szenvedett vereséget.*​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>ATP 1000-ES TORNA, SONY ERICSSON OPEN, MIAMI (3 645 000 dollár, kemény pálya) </CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*FÉRFI EGYES, 2. FORDULÓ*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>O. Rochus (belga)–Djokovics (szerb, 2.) 6:2, 6:7, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Kohlschreiber (német, 28.)–F. Mayer (német) 6:6-nál F. Mayer feladta</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Ferrero (spanyol, 12.)–Köllerer (osztrák) 4:0-nál Köllerer feladta</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Ferrer (spanyol, 15.)–Llodra (francia) 6:2, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Karlovic (horvát, 24.)–Gimeno-Traver (spanyol) 6:3, 6:7, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Almagro (spanyol, 33.)–Schwank (argentin) 6:4, 7:5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 30)

*Tenisz: Federer nyert, Bartoli lemosta a pályáról Kuznyecovát*



​ 

*Két rövidítéses játszmában jutott túl Roger Federer Florent Serrán a miami tenisztornán.*



​ 


<!-- .cikkhead -->A verseny első kiemeltje háromszor is elvesztette adogatását, ráadásul szokatlan módon több ki nem kényszerített hibát követett el, mint ellenfele (35:32). A rövidítésekben viszont jól koncentrált, így behúzta a mérkőzést.



​ 
A férfiak első kiemeltje továbbment, nem úgy a nőké: a vállsérüléssel küszködő Szvetlana Kuznyecovát simán legyőzte Marion Bartoli. Kuznyecova három alkalommal is ápolást kért és mindössze nyolc labdamenetet tudott megnyerni a nullára elbukott második szett során. A győztes Bartoli a Bacsinszky Tímeát lemosó belga Wickmayerrel találkozik a negyeddöntőben.
A negyedik körben van a 29. kiemelt Feliciano Lópezt kiverő Mardy Fish, a Zeballost búcsúztató (és a következő fordulóban Federerrel játszó) Tomás Berdych is. Két párban is kiemeltek csaptak össze: Cilic búcsúztatta Bagdatiszt, Juzsnij pedig egy csúnyán elbukott szett után fordítva Wawrinkát.






<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION> *SONY ERICSSON OPEN, MIAMI* 
(4 500 000 dollár, kemény pálya)





</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*FÉRFIAK, 3. FORDULÓ*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Federer (svájci, 1.)–Serra (francia) 7:6, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Berdych (cseh, 16.)–Zeballos (argentin) 6:4, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Cilic (horvát, 7.)–Bagdatisz (ciprusi, 25.) 6:3, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Fish (amerikai)–F. López (spanyol, 29.) 7:5, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Juzsnij (orosz, 13.)–Wawrinka (svájci, 19.) 1:6, 7:6, 7:5

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*NŐK, 4. FORDULÓ*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Bartoli (francia, 13.)–Kuznyecova (orosz, 1.) 6:3, 6:0</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Wickmayer (belga, 12.)–Bacsinszky (svájci) 6:0, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>A. Radwanska (lengyel, 6.)–Svedova (kazah) 6:1, 6:4




 

 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 30)

*A sérült nagymellű teniszsztár szexi bikiniben strandolgat - fotók*






​*Serena Williams jelenleg térdsérüléssel bajlódik, így rövid ideig szünetelteti a teniszt. Az amerikai játékos ezalatt sem gubózik be, hanem Miamiban sütteti a hasát és szexis bikinijében fürdőzget.*



 

 

 

​Miközben a sztárok többsége igyekszik csendes helyen nyaralni és elkerülni a lesifotósok kíváncsi pillantásait, addig Serena Williams nem törődik velük, és boldogan élvezi az életet. Az amerikai teniszsztárról, aki jelenleg térdsérülése miatt nem játszik, már korábban is készültek szexi bikinis képek, most pedig ismét megmutatta formás idomait a strandon. A sportolónő Miami Beach partjainál pihenget, és jet-skizéssel, koktélozgatással és fürdőzéssel üti el az időt, és a fotók tanúsága szerint nagyon jól érzi magát a bőrében.








A világranglista éllovasa, akit mellesleg 2009 legjobb játékosának választott a WTA, merész fürdőruhában mutatkozott a férfiak legnagyobb örömére. Serena amúgy is rendkívül népszerű az erősebb nem körében, a képek láttán várhatóan tovább nő a rajongótábora.​

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 2)

*Venus Williams a döntőben!*






*A tengerentúli teniszező korábban három alkalommal (1998, 1999, 2001) diadalmaskodott a viadalon.*




​*Elsőként a harmadik helyen kiemelt amerikai Venus Williams jutott döntőbe a Miamiban zajló keménypályás tenisztorna női versenyében, miután csütörtökön két játszmában nyert a tizenharmadikként rangsorolt francia Marion Bartoli ellen.




​ 
Eredmény: 
nők (4,5 millió dollár összdíjazás):
elődöntő:
V. Williams (amerikai, 3.)-Bartoli (francia (13.) 6:3, 6:4




 

 

 

​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 5)

*Tenisz: Balázs Attila feljutott a főtáblára a bogotai tornán*​ 
*Nem sokkal**a második után** a selejtező harmadik fordulójában is helyt kellett állnia Balázs Attilának Bogotában, a legmagasabb kategóriás challengertornán: elsőszámú férfi teniszjátékosunk vasárnap másodszor is győzött, és ezzel feljutott a 32-es főtáblára.*
*<!-- .cikkhead -->*
Aggasztó volt, hogy Balázs – ellenfelével ellentétben – nem tudott rápihenni a selejtező utolsó fordulójára, ehhez képest sima 6:4, 6:2-vel tudta le a fontos meccset, röpke egy óra és hét perc alatt, az első játszma közepétől egyértelműen uralva az összecsapást.​ 

Első adogatásaiból három kivételével rendre pontot nyert, öt bréklabdájából négyet is beütött, és összességében 18-cal nyert meg több labdamenetet rutinosabb, több mint hét évvel idősebb ellenfelénél. Ezzel öt ATP-pontot könyvelhet el, a folytatásban viszont sokkal nagyobb tételben is gyűjtögethet, mert már az első fordulóbeli siker is újabb tíz egységet ér, a végső győzelem pedig 125-öt. És hogy ki lesz az első ellenfél?​ 
Nos, ez egyelőre négyesélyes: lehet a rangsorban 220. francia Jonathan Dasnieres de Veigy, a 179. kolumbiai Carlos Salamanca, a 123., a versenyen hatodik helyen kiemelt brazil Thiago Alves, és ez a kívánságlista sorrendje is, mert az utolsó lehetséges vetélytárs maga a favorit, az első kiemelt, a házigazdák első számú teniszezője, az ATP rangsorában 70. Alejandro Falla. Tehát Top100-as riválist is a magyar teniszező útjába sodorhat a sors!​ 


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*ATP-CHALLENGERTORNA, BOGOTÁ (125 000 dollár, salak*

</CAPTION>​<TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*EGYES, SELEJTEZŐ, 3. FORDULÓ*​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Balázs Attila (magyar, 4. kiemelt)–Slanar (osztrák) 6:4, 6:2​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*Női tenisz-világranglista - Szávay 35., Clijsters a top 10-ben*








A vasárnap befejeződött miami tornán a 32 között búcsúzott Szávay Ágnes négy helyet rontva két héttel ezelőtti pozícióján a 35. a női teniszezők legfrissebb, hétfőn kiadott világranglistáján, melyet változatlanul az amerikai Serena Williams vezet.

Czink Melinda, aki a második fordulóban esett ki a floridai viadalon, maradt a 47.
A WTA honlapja szerint a Miamiban diadalmaskodó, belga Kim Clijsters a 16.-ról a 10. helyre jött fel.


* Női világranglista:
-------------------
* 1. (1.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 7946 pont 
2. (2.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 6375
3. (3.) Dinara Szafina (orosz) 6150
4. (5.) Venus Williams (amerikai) 5876
5. (4.) Szvetlana Kuznyecova (orosz) 5620
6. (6.) Jelena Gyementyjeva (orosz) 4965
7. (8.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 4900
8. (9.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 4190
9. (7.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 4070
10. (16.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 3860
11. (10.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 3565
12. (15.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 2370
13. (14.) Yanina Wickmayer (belga) 3275
14. (12.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 3185
15. (11.) Li Na (kínai) 3086
...35. (31.) Szávay Ágnes 1615
...47. (47.) Czink Melinda 1415
...186. (182.) Marosi Katalin 290
...199. (202.) Kapros Anikó 265
...226. (231.) Arn Gréta 222
...266. (261.) Jani Réka-Luca 174

<CENTER></CENTER>
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 7)

*Tenisz: Balázs Attilának várnia kell a bogotái égi áldás miatt!*





*Voltaképpen jó hír, hogy éljátékosunk, Balázs Attila a bogotái challengerversenyen magyar idő szerint immár szerdán egyesben és párosban is versenyben van még – és mégsem jó hír.*





*<!-- .cikkhead -->*
A kolumbiai fővárosban ugyanis hozzánk hasonlóan igencsak csapadékos az időjárás mostanság, ez pedig alaposan keresztülhúzza a szervezők számításait és a programot. Így történhetett, hogy bár párosban hétfőre, egyesben pedig keddre volt kiírva az első fordulós mérkőzése, még egyiket sem fejezte be a magyar játékos, sőt utóbbit ezidáig el sem kezdte.






Párosban legalább eljutott egy szettig, igaz, azt elvesztette, de lehet, hogy növeli az esélyeit a fordításra, hogy partnere, a rutinos amerikai Kevin Kim némi meglepetésre kiesett egyéniben, így ha fontos neki és komolyan veszi, minden erejével a párosra koncentrálhat. Meglátjuk. De hogy mikor, azt jelenleg nehéz megjósolni...




 


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 8)

*Tenisz: Kim Clijsters három szettben verte meg román riválisát Marbellában*​ 
*A Marbellában zajló, 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású WTA-torna első fordulójában a harmadik helyen kiemelt belga Kim Clijsters három játszmában nyert a világranglistán 48. helyen álló román Alexandra Dulgheru ellen.*



 

​ 

*(220 000 dollár, salak)*​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*EGYES, 1. FORDULÓ*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>García Vidagany (spanyol)–Barrois (német) 7:5, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Pous Tio (spanyol)–Flipkens (belga) 6:1, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Clijsters (belga, 3.)–Dulgheru (román) 6:4, 6:7, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Pennetta (olasz, 2.)–Svedova (kazah) 6:3, 6:1

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*2. FORDULÓ*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Martínez Sánchez (spanyol, 5.)–Brianti (olasz) 6:0, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Malek (német)–Rezai (francia, 4.) 6:4, 6:2




 

 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 8)

*Tenisz: Balázs Attila győzelemmel kezdett a bogotái főtáblán*


*A honi férfitenisz idei legszebb eredményét érte el Balázs Attila azzal, hogy megverte a világranglistán 221. francia Jonathan Dasnieres de Veigyt a bogotái ATP-challengertornán: igaz, szegény ember vízzel főz, de ennyire előkelő helyen rangsorolt játékost még nem győzött le magyar ebben a naptári évben...*


<!-- .cikkhead -->Szeptember 21-én még csak az 505. helyen jegyezték a világranglistán, most már ő a 269., legközelebb pedig valószínűleg belül lesz a 250-en: a tények beszédesek, Balázs Attila óriásit fejlődött az utóbbi időben. Most éppen a világ másik felén, Dél-Amerikában, Kolumbia fővárosában, Bogotában remekel, ahol az eső miatti hosszas várakozás sem tudta megtörni a jó formáját, és a selejtezőbeli három győzelem után a főtáblán is nyert egyéniben, pedig nála elvileg esélyesebb ellenféllel játszott

Hiába előzi azonban meg 48 hellyel a legutóbbi ATP-rangsorban a francia Jonathan Dasnieres de Veigy, még csak megszorongatni sem tudta: az első szettet 20 perc alatt bukta el 6:1-re, majd a másodikban már nagyobb ellenállást fejtett ki, ott már csak egyszer tudta elvenni az adogatását az első játszmában háromszor brékelő fiatalabbik Balázs, ám így is csupán egy óra három percig tartott az összecsapás. Ezzel újabb 10 világranglistás pontot gyűjtött a legjobb magyar férfi játékos a selejtezőben szerzett öt mellé.

Közben kiderült, párosban hiába szurkoltunk érte, mert nem folytatódott a nyitó szett után félbeszakadt meccse - nyilván nem miatta, alighanem partnere, Kevin Kim egyesbeli kiesése áll a háttérben, akinek ezután nem volt kedve a páros miatt Bogotában maradni.

Pedig az ellenfél nem volt akárki, a háló másik oldalán az a Nicolas Lapentti állt, aki kevesebb mint két hete a sportág legnagyobb alakjával, Roger Federerrel mérkőzött Miamiban, és bár már túl van a zeniten, fénykorában a hatodik helyen is jegyezték az egyéni világranglistán, párosban pedig a 32. pozíció a legjobbja. De sebaj, így legalább többet tud pihenni Balázs a nyilvánvalóan fontosabb egyéni küzdelmekre, ahol a második körben a verseny nyolcadik kiemeltjével, a világranglistán 153. brazil Joao Souzával találkozik - és ha nyer, újabb 15 ATP-ponttal gazdagodik, amivel már a 230. hely környékére léphetne előre. Egyre közelebb kerül az elithez... És tényleg: ehhez a versenyhez képest például már az ATP Tour jelenti a következő fokozatot. 

*ATP-CHALLENGERTORNA, BOGOTÁ (125 000 dollár, salak)*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*EGYES, FŐTÁBLA, 1. FORDULÓ*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Balázs Attila (magyar)–Dasnieres de Veigy (francia) 6:1, 6:3</TD></TR><TR><TD>*PÁROS *
​</TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dfdfdf"><TD>Gómez, N. Lapentti (ecuadori)–Balázs A., K. Kim (magyar, amerikai) 6:4-nél feladta</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)

*Tenisz: véget ért a nagy menetelés Balázs Attila számára*​ 

*Nem sikerült az újabb bravúr Balázs Attilának: a magyar idő szerint csütörtök késő este, helyi idő szerint kora délután elkezdett meccse hamar véget ért, mert nem tudta megszorongatni a challengerverseny nyolcadik kiemeltjét, Joao Souzát Bogotában. Az esélyesebb ellenfél négyszer is elvette az adogatását.*​ 
<!-- .cikkhead -->Lezárult egy szép sorozat: az ifjabbik Balázs-fivér kilencmeccses győzelmi sorozattal a háta mögött vágott neki a kolumbiai viadal nyolcaddöntőjének, mert az előző tornáján – a horvátországi Rovinjban megrendezett 10 000 dolláros future-versenyen – övé lett a trófea, amihez öt diadal szükségeltetett, majd a bogotái selejtezőben mindhárom mérkőzését megnyerte, hogy aztán a főtáblán is sikeresen mutatkozzon be a 125 000 dolláros seregszemlén. De imponáló az idei összmérlege is egyéniben: 22 győzelme mellett mindössze ötödször kellett neki gratulálnia, avagy nincs oka a csalódottságra, pláne, hogy ezúttal egy 116 hellyel előtte álló riválissal vette fel a harcot.​ 
Bogotában ezzel végzett elsőszámú férfijátékosunk, aki bivalyerős versenyt hagy ott, amelynek első négy kiemeltje a világranglista első 100 helyezettje közül került ki, és amelynek mezőnyében egy Roland Garros-győztest is találhattunk Gastón Gaudio személyében: az argentin előbb kiesett, mint Balázs, mert az első kört sem élte túl.​ 
A számára szépemlékű verseny után egyébként Kolumbiában marad a 21 éves magyar fiú, Pereira 50 000 dolláros challengere felé veszi az irányt, ahol alanyi jogon főtáblás lesz. Karrierje során ez a második alkalom, hogy ilyen szintű versenyen nem kell selejteznie: az első a lengyelországi Bytom viadala volt, még tavaly júniusban.​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*ATP-CHALLENGERTORNA, BOGOTÁ (125 000 dollár, salak)*

​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*EGYES, FŐTÁBLA, 2. FORDULÓ*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Souza (brazil, 8. kiemelt)-Balázs Attila (magyar) 6:2, 6:2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Tenisz: minden hely elkelt az elődöntőben Casablancában*


*Kialakult a legjobb négy mezőnye a casablancai férfi tenisztornán. Utoljára a francia Richard Gasquet-t legyőző Victor Hanescu jutott az elődöntőbe.*

* <!-- .cikkhead -->*
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*ATP 250-ES TORNA, GRAND PRIX HASSAN II, CASABLANCA (398 250 euró, salak)*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*NEGYEDDÖNTŐ*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Wawrinka (svájci, 1.)–El Amrani (marokkói) 6:3, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Starace (olasz)–Kubot (lengyel, 9.) 6:1, 6:0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Hanescu (román, 24.)–Gasquet (francia) 7:6, 4:6, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Serra (francia, 25.)–García-López (spanyol, 2.) 6:2, 6:2

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*AZ ELŐDÖNTŐ PÁROSÍTÁSA*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Wawrinka (svájci, 1.)–Starace (olasz)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Hanescu (román, 24.)–Serra (francia, 25.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Houstoni tenisztorna - Kiesett az első kiemelt*
2010. 04. 10. 10.02

 <RIGHT> 




*
Nem jutott be a legjobb négy közé az első helyen kiemelt chilei Fernando Gonzalez a 607.200 dollár összdíjazású, houstoni salakpályás férfi tenisztornán, miután a pénteki negyeddöntőben két szettben kikapott a hatodikként rangsorolt, argentin Horacio Zeballostól.


*​*
** Eredmények, negyeddöntő:*​*​*Zeballos (argentin, 6.)-Gonzalez (chilei, 1.) 6:4, 6:4
Querrey (amerikai, 3.)-Massu (chilei) 6:3, 3:6, 6:4
Chela (argentin)-Hewitt (ausztrál, 4.) 6:4, 6:3
Odesnik (amerikai)-Malisse (belga) 6:4, 6:1

*Az elődöntőben: Zeballos-Chela, Querrey-Odesnik
*​*
*​*
Marbellai tenisztorna - Olasz-spanyol döntő lesz
2010. 04. 10. 17.57
 <RIGHT> 





A spanyolországi Marbellában zajló 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású salakpályás női tenisztorna szombati elődöntőjében:
​

Pennetta (olasz, 2.)-Errani (olasz) 6:1, 6:1
Suarez (spanyol, 8.)-Martinez (spanyol, 5.) 2:6, 6:3, 6:2​*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 12)

*Djokovic már nem kér Todd Martinból*
2010. 04. 12. 14.57 <RIGHT> 





*
Edzőt váltott a férfi teniszezők világranglistájának második helyén álló szerb Novak Djokovic.

*​*
*A 22 éves sztár szakított a játékosként két Grand Slam-döntőt vívott, amerikai Todd Martinnal, és a jövőben kizárólag Marian Vajdával dolgozik együtt. Ezt megelőzően a két tréner közösen foglalkozott Djokoviccsal.

A 45 éves Vajda a szlovákiai Vágbesztercén (Povazská Bystrica) született, s csehszlovák színekben játszott az 1992-es barcelonai olimpián. Legjobb világranglistás helyezése a 34. volt 1987-ben. Később a szlovák Davis Kupa- és Fed Kupa-csapat kapitánya volt.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 13)

*Tenisz: Cirstea és Barrois továbbjutott az első fordulóból Barcelonában*​ 



 

​ 
*A román Cirstea és a francia Barrois is sikerrel vette a barcelonai női tenisztorna első fordulóját, Vögele és Parra Santonja mérkőzése eső miatt 4:6, 6:4, 2:2-es állásnál szakadt félbe.*​ 


 

​ 
<!-- .cikkhead -->Cirstea az osztrák Paszeket, Barrois pedig a belga Flipkenst verte két szettben.

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*WTA TORNA, BARCELONA (220 000 dollár)*

</CAPTION>​<TBODY><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*1. FORDULÓ*​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Barrois (német)–Flipkens (belga) 7:5, 6:2​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Cirstea (román, 5.)–Paszek (osztrák) 6:4, 7:6​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION> *WTA TORNA, BARCELONA, (220 000 dollár)*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*AZ 1. FORDULÓ PÁROSÍTÁSA*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Schiavone (olasz, 1.)–Brianti (olasz)​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Hradecká (cseh)–Garbin (olasz)​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Barrois (német)–Flipkens (belga) 7:5, 6:2​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Halep (román)–Suárez Navarro (spanyol, 7.)​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Kirilenko (orosz, 4.)–Zec Peskiric (szlovén)​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Medina Garrigues (spanyol)–Svedova (kazah)​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Kvitová (cseh)–Benesová (cseh)​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Cirstea (román, 5.)–Paszek (osztrák) 6:4, 7:6​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Dulko (argentin, 6.)–Errani (olasz)​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Soler Espinosa (spanyol)–Dulgheru (román)​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Vögele (svájci)–Parra Santonja (spanyol)​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Petkovic (német)–Martínez Sánchez (spanyol, 3.)​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Safárová (cseh, 8.)–Kulikova (orosz)​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Bacsinszky (svájci)–Cornet (francia)​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Pous Tio (spanyol)–Domínguez Lino (spanyol)​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Vinci (olasz)–Rezai (francia, 2.)​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<!-- .cikkbody -->​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 14)

*Tenisz: Jankovics nehezen, Zvonarjova könnyen jutott a 3. fordulóba*


*A charlestoni női tenisztorna második fordulójában a 2. helyen kiemelt Jelena Jankovics csak három játszmában tudta legyőzni a román színekben versenyző Gallovits Edinát, a 7. kiemelt Vera Zvonarjova viszont csak két játékot veszített paraguayi ellenfelével szemben.*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*WTA-TORNA, FAMILY CIRCLE CUP, CHARLESTON (700 000 dollár, salak)*


</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*EGYES, 2. FORDULÓ*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Wozniak (kanadai)–Castano (kolumbiai) 6:2, 4:6, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Zvonarjova (orosz, 7.)–De los Ríos (paraguayi) 6:2, 6:0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Jankovics (szerb, 2.)–Gallovits (romániai) 2:6, 6:4, 6:3

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*AZ 1. FORDULÓ EREDMÉNYEI – ÁGRAJZ SZERINT*
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Wozniacki (dán, 1.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>B. Zahlavová-Strycová (cseh)–Gullickson (amerikai) 6:2, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Larcher de Brito (portugál)–Manaszijeva (orosz) 6:2, 4:6, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Schnyder (svájci)–Scheepers (dél-afrikai) 3:6, 6:2, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Wozniak (kanadai)–Osterloh (amerikai) 6:3, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Castano (kolumbiai)–Tatisvili (grúz) 7:5, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>King (amerikai)–Rodionova (ausztrál) 7:5, 6:0</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Petrova (orosz, 6.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Azarenka (fehérorosz, 3.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>McHale (amerikai)–Kudrjavceva (orosz) 3:6, 7:6, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Ferguson (ausztrál)–Washington (amerikai) 5:7, 6:4, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Oudin (amerikai, 13.)–Craybas (amerikai) 6:3, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>A. Bondarenko (ukrán, 9.)–Ditty (amerikai) 6:4, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Mattek (amerikai)–Görges (német) 6:7, 6:4, 7:5</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>De los Ríos (paraguayi)–Cecil (amerikai) 6:0, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Zvonarjova (orosz, 7.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Bartoli (francia, 5.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Peng Su-aj (kínai)–Perry (amerikai) 6:3, 2:6, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Arvidsson (svéd)–Sevastova (lett) 6:1, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Vesznyina (orosz, 10.)–Watson (brit) 7:6, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Dusevina (orosz, 14.)–Govorcova (fehérorosz) 6:0, 2:0-nál Govorcova feladta</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Csang Kaj-csen (tajvani)–Makarova (orosz) 1:6, 6:2, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Rybariková (szlovák)–Fichman (kanadai) 7:5, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Stosur (ausztrál, 4.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Hantuchová (szlovák, 8.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Morita (japán)–Duque Marino (kolumbiai) 6:4, 7:5</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Kerber (német)–Riske (amerikai) 6:2, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Adamczak (ausztrál)–Razzano (francia, 11.) 4:6, 6:0, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Krajicek (holland)–Czink (magyar, 15.) 7:6, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Rogyina (orosz)–Ivanova (orosz) 6:4, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Gallovits (romániai)–Lepchenko (amerikai) 6:3, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Jankovics (szerb, 2.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Tenisz: Viktorija Azarenka feladta az egyes küzdelmeit Charlestonban*

*A Charlestonban zajló WTA-tornán egyesben nem jutott tovább a 2. fordulóból a 3. helyen kiemelt Viktorija Azarenka, miután a második szettben feladta az amerikai Christina McHale elleni mérkőzést. A fehérorosz megnyerte az első játszmát, de a második szettben 2:2-nél sérülés miatt nem tudta folytatni a játékot.*

*<!-- .cikkhead -->*​<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION> *WTA-TORNA, FAMILY CIRCLE CUP, CHARLESTON (700 000 dollár, salak)*

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*A 2. FORDULÓ EREDMÉNYEI, ÁGRAJZ SZERINT*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Wozniacki (dán, 1.)–B. Zahlavová-Strycová (cseh) 6:4, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Schnyder (svájci)–Larcher de Brito (portugál) 6:3, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Wozniak (kanadai)–Castano (kolumbiai) 6:2, 4:6, 6:4 (korábban)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Petrova (orosz, 6.)–King (amerikai) 6:2, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>McHale (amerikai)–Azarenka (fehérorosz, 3.) 2:6, 2:2-nél Azarenka feladta</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Oudin (amerikai, 13.)–Ferguson (ausztrál) 6:2, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>A. Bondarenko (ukrán, 9.)–Mattek (amerikai) 4:6, 7:5, 7:5</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Zvonarjova (orosz, 7.)–De los Ríos (paraguayi) 6:2, 6:0 (korábban)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Bartoli (francia, 5.)–Peng Su-aj (kínai)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Vesznyina (orosz, 10.)–Arvidsson (svéd) 7:5, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Dusevina (orosz, 14.)–Csang Kaj-csen (tajvani) 6:2, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Stosur (ausztrál, 4.)–Rybariková (szlovák) 6:3, 7:5</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Hantuchová (szlovák, 8.)–Morita (japán) 6:4, 2:0-nál Morita feladta</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Kerber (német)–Adamczak (ausztrál) 6:3, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Rogyina (orosz)–Krajicek (holland) 6:3, 2:6, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Jankovics (szerb, 2.)–Gallovits (romániai) 2:6, 6:4, 6:3 (korábban)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Monte-Carlo: Murray kiesett, Nadal és Djokovics továbbment*
2010. 04. 14. 16.16

<RIGHT> 




*Az első helyen kiemelt szerb Novak Djokovics és a másodikon rangsorolt spanyol Rafael Nadal magabiztos játékkal jutott szerdán a nyolcaddöntőbe a 2,5 millió euró összdíjazású monte-carlói férfi salakpályás tenisztornán.*


A harmadikként kiemelt brit Andy Murray ugyanakkor kiesett.

*Eredmények:*​*
2. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):​**Djokovics (szerb, 1.)-Serra (francia) 6:2, 6:3
Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-de Bakker (holland) 6:1, 6:0
*Kohlschreiber (német)-Murray (brit, 3.) 6:2, 6:1
Ljubicic (horvát, 8.)-Llodra (francia) 6:3, 7:6 (7-3)
Ferrero (spanyol, 9.)-Becker (német) 6:3, 6:4
Ferrer (spanyol, 11.)-Golubjov (kazah) 6:3, 6:2
Robredo (spanyol, 12.)-Troicki (szerb) 6:4, 6:3
Wawrinka (svájci, 13.)-Gulbis (lett) 6:1, 6:4
Berrer (német)-Monaco (argentin, 14.) 6:4, 6:4
Petzschner (német)-Melzer (osztrák, 15.) 7:6 (7-4), 6:2
Montanes (spanyol)-Seppi (olasz) 7:6 (7-1), 3:6, 6:0​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*Monte-Carlo: Djokovics és Nadal is elődöntős*
2010. 04. 16. 17.19 

 <RIGHT> 





*Az első helyen kiemelt szerb Novak Djokovics mindössze öt játékot vesztett pénteken az argentin David Nalbandian ellen, így magabiztosan jutott a legjobb négy közé a 2,5 millió euró összdíjazású monte-carlói férfi salakpályás tenisztornán.*


*Eredmény, negyeddöntő:
*​*
*Djokovics (szerb, 1.)-Nalbandian (argentin) 6:2, 6:3

*korábban:
*​*
*Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Ferrero (spanyol, 9.) 6:4, 6:2
Ferrer (spanyol, 11.)-Kohlschreiber (német) 7:5, 7:6 (7-1)

*később:
*Montanes (spanyol)-Verdasco (spanyol, 6.)​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 24)

*Tenisz: De Bakker nagy meglepetésre búcsúztatta Tsongát Barcelonában*



*A holland Thiemo de Bakker nagy meglepetésre három játszmában, 6:4, 3:6, 6:3-ra legyőzte a harmadik helyen kiemelt francia Jo-Wilfried Tsongát, és ezzel bejutott a Barcelonában zajló, közel kétmillió euró összdíjazású, salakpályás ATP-torna elődöntőjébe. A holland játékos a négy között a második helyen kiemelt svéd Robin Söderlinggel találkozik, aki az argentin Eduardo Schwankot verte meg.*



<!-- .cikkhead -->A felső ágon versenyben maradt két spanyol kiválóság, az ötödik helyen rangsorolt spanyol Fernando Verdasco és nyolcadikként kiemelt David Ferrer küzdhet meg egymással a döntőbe jutásért.

*ATP 500-AS TORNA, BARCELONA OPEN BANC SABADELL, BARCELONA*
*(1 995 000 euró, salak) *

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*EGYES, NEGYEDDÖNTŐ*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>De Bakker (holland)–Tsonga (francia, 3.) 6:4, 3:6, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Söderling (svéd, 2.)–Schwank (argentin) 6:2, 6:3

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*KORÁBBAN*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Ferrer (spanyol, 8.)–Bellucci (brazil, 13.) 6:4, 6:0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Verdasco (spanyol, 5.)–Gulbis (lett) 6:2, 7:6

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=interju align=middle>*AZ ELŐDÖNTŐ PÁROSÍTÁSA*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Ferrer (spanyol, 8.)–Verdasco (spanyol, 5.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>De Bakker (holland)–Söderling (svéd, 2.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 25)

*Barcelonai tenisztorna - Söderling megállította de Bakkert*
2010. 04. 24. 19.51

<RIGHT> 



*
A második helyen kiemelt svéd Robin Söderling lesz az ötödiken rangsorolt spanyol Fernando Verdasco ellenfele a kétmillió euró összdíjazású barcelonai salakpályás férfi tenisztorna fináléjában, miután a szombati második elődöntőben két sima szettben legyőzte a holland Thiemo de Bakkert.

*​*
*De Bakker remekül játszott a katalán fővárosban: a nyolcaddöntőben a spanyol Juan Carlos Ferrerót, majd a negyeddöntőben a harmadik helyen kiemelt francia Jo-Wilfried Tsongát búcsúztatta.

*Eredmény, elődöntő:
* ------------------
*Söderling (svéd, 2.)-de Bakker (holland) 6:1, 6:4 
korábban:
Verdasco (spanyol, 5.)-Ferrer (spanyol, 8.) 6:7 (3-7), 7:5, 6:1
*​*
*


*Fed Kupa, Világcsoport - Fél lábbal a döntőben az olaszok*
2010. 04. 24. 19.13

 <RIGHT> 



*
A címvédő olasz női teniszválogatott mindkét szombati egyest megnyerte a Fed Kupa Világcsoportjának elődöntőjében a vendég cseh csapat ellen, így már csak egy siker hiányzik Flavia Pennettáéknak a fináléba jutáshoz.
*​*
*

*Eredmények:
*​*
** Világcsoport, elődöntő:
Róma: Olaszország-Csehország 2-0 - állás az első nap után
----------------------------------------------------------*
* 
Flavia Pennetta-Lucie Hradecka 6:4, 7:5
Francesca Schiavone-Lucie Safarova 6:2, 6:2
később:
Birmingham: Egyesült Államok-Oroszország 
----------------------------------------- *​*​*Melanie Oudin-Alla Kudrjavceva
Bethanie Mattek-Sands - Jelena Gyementyjeva
* A finálét november 6-7-én rendezik*


*Barcelonai tenisztorna - Verdasco döntős*
2010. 04. 24. 17.24

 <RIGHT> 
*



**
Elsőként az ötödik helyen kiemelt spanyol Fernando Verdasco jutott be a fináléba a kétmillió euró összdíjazású barcelonai salakpályás férfi tenisztornán, miután a szombati első elődöntőben három szettben legyőzte honfitársát, David Ferrert.

*​*
** Eredmény, elődöntő:
------------------
Verdasco (spanyol, 5.)-Ferrer (spanyol, 8.) 6:7 (3-7), 7:5, 6:1
később:
Söderling (svéd, 2.)-de Bakker (holland)
*​*
**​*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 27)

*Párosban már továbbjutott Szávay Stuttgartban*
2010. 04. 26. 17.48 


<RIGHT>




*Szávay Ágnes - oldalán a román Alexandra Dulgheruval - két játszmában nyert hétfőn a Margalita Csaknasvili, Julia Schruff grúz, német kettős ellen a 700 ezer dollár összdíjazású, stuttgarti salakpályás női tenisztorna első fordulójában.*


A viadal honlapja szerint Szávay egyesben is érdekelt; az első körben - várhatóan kedden - a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Andrea Petkovic lesz az ellenfele. Győzelme esetén a volt világelső, orosz Dinara Szafina következne.


*Eredmény, páros, 1. forduló (nyolc közé jutásért):*

*Szávay,* Dulgheru (magyar, román)-Csaknasvili, Schruff (grúz, német) 6:4, 6:3​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 28)

*Három szettben nyert Szávay, jöhet az exvilágelső*
2010. 04. 27. 22.55


<RIGHT> 




*Szávay Ágnes három játszmában győzött kedden a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Andrea Petkovic ellen a 700 ezer dollár összdíjazású, stuttgarti salakpályás női tenisztorna első fordulójában.*


Az első játszmát jó játékkal, 34 perc alatt nyerte meg Szávay, a folytatásban a szerb származású, de német illetőségű Petkovic nagyon beleerősített, és kiegyenlített. A döntő szettben Petkovic 3:1-re elhúzott, de a magyar visszazárkózott, majd 5:5 után brékelte ellenfelét, és simán nyerte a saját szerváját.
Csütörtökön a volt világelső orosz Dinara Szafina következik.

* Eredmény 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*

*SZÁVAY-Petkovic (német) 6:3, 3:6, 7:5
*Kuznyecova (orosz, 3.)-Srebotnik (szlovén) 6:1, 6:2
A. Radwanska (lengyel, 5.)-Ivanovic (szerb) 7:6 (7-4), 6:4
Dulgheru (román)-Pucsek (fehérorosz) 6:2, 6:2
Lapuscsenkova (orosz)-Govorcova (fehérorosz) 6:4, 6:1
Li Na (Li Na, kínai)-Errani (olasz) 6:1, 6:1
Pironkova (bolgár)-Csaknasvili (grúz) 6:3, 6:4
Peer (izraeli)-Hercog (szlovén) 6:3, 3:6, 6:1​<CENTER></CENTER>






*A lett Federer veszte Rómában*
2010. 04. 27. 22.05

<RIGHT> 




*Az első helyen kiemelt Roger Federer számára a második forduló jelentette kedden a végállomást a 2,75 millió euró összdíjazású, római salakpályás férfi tenisztornán.*


A svájci világelső, aki az első körben erőnyerő volt, simán nyerte az első szettet, a másodikban viszont egyre többet hibázott, a lett Ernests Gulbis magához tért, jól szervált és kiegyenlített. A döntő játszmában Federer továbbra is a vonalon túli területeket bombázta, Gulbis 5:3-nál két, 5:4-nél pedig négy meccslabdához jutott, ám idegességében valamennyit elpuskázta. A svájci továbbra sem találta régi önmagát, újra elvesztette a szerváját, és a következő gémben a 21 éves rigai játékos már nem ismert kegyelmet.


* Eredmények:*​*
2. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
​*Gulbis (lett)-Federer (svájci, 1.) 2:6, 6:1, 7:5

* korábban:*
Djokovics (szerb, 2.)-Chardy (francia) 6:1, 6:1
Hanescu (román) - Monaco (argentin, 16.) 7:6 (7-4), 6:4

* 1. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):*​*​*Hewitt (ausztrál)-Juzsnyij (orosz, 9.) 6:4, 4:6, 6:3
Wawrinka (svájci)-Melzer (osztrák) 6:1, 6:2
Lopez (spanyol)-Becker (német) 6:4, 6:3
Bolelli (olasz)-Greul (német) 6:4, 6:1
Troicki (szerb) - de Bakker (holland) 3:6, 6:1, 1:0-nál a holland versenyző feladta


*Fez: Hatalmas csatában kapott ki Arn*
2010. 04. 27. 17.52 <RIGHT> 






*A negyedik helyen kiemelt Czink Melinda után a másik magyar játékos, Arn Gréta is kiesett kedden egyesben az első fordulóban a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású, marokkói salakpályás női tenisztornán.*

A viadal honlapja szerint a magyar játékos 2 óra 8 perc alatt nagy csatában, három szettben vesztett a második helyen kiemelt svájci Patty Schnyderrel szemben.

Arn megnyerte az első szettet, a másodikban még brékelőnye volt, a harmadikban pedig teljesen összeroppant.

*Eredmény, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
Schnyder (svájci, 2.)-Arn 4:6, 7:5, 6:1
korábban:
Voracova (cseh)-Czink (4.) 6:4, 7:6 (7-5)​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 30)

*Szávayt három szettben verte a volt világelső*

*Szávay Ágnes három játszmában kikapott a volt világelső orosz Dinara Szafinától a 700 ezer dollár összdíjazású, stuttgarti salakpályás nőitenisz-torna csütörtöki nyolcaddöntőjében.*

Szávay nagyszerűen kezdett, villámgyorsan elhúzott 4-1-re, ám az orosz egyre inkább megtalálta saját ritmusát, és négy játékot nyert zsinórban (5-4). A magyar teniszező ekkor még felállt, szettlabdát is mentve rövidítést harcolt ki, ám itt már nem tudta megállítani korábbi párospartnerét, aki 7-5-re hozta a tie-breaket.
A második játszmában 3-3-ig kiegyenlített volt a játék, innentől kezdve azonban Szávay fokozatosan feljavult, 4-3-as vezetésénél pedig egy fontos pillanatban elvette ellenfele adogatását, majd hozta a sajátját, így kiegyenlített.
A harmadik játszmában Szafina kezdett, hozta is adogatását, majd hatalmas küzdelemben elvette Szávay szerváját, igaz, ehhez a magyar lány kettős hibája is kellett. Az orosz ezt követően nem tudott rontani, és simán hozta a szettet.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 30)

*Tenisz: Már a nyolc között Nadal Rómában*
2010. 04. 29. 22.15

 <RIGHT> 






*Utolsóként a harmadik helyen kiemelt Rafael Nadal jutott be a legjobb nyolc közé a 2,75 millió euró összdíjazású, római salakpályás férfi tenisztornán.*

A címvédő, négyszeres győztes spanyol játékos a román Victor Hanescut verte a csütörtöki nyolcaddöntőben.


*Eredmények, nyolcaddöntő:
*Nadal (spanyol, 3.)-Hanescu (román) 6:3, 6:2
Ferrer (spanyol, 13.)-Murray (brit, 4.) 6:3, 6:4
Wawrinka (svájci)-Söderling (svéd, 5.) 6:3, 6:2

* korábban:* 
Djokovic (szerb, 2.)-Bellucci (brazil) 6:4, 6:4
Verdasco (spanyol, 6.) - García-López (spanyol) 6:4, 7:6 (7-2)
Tsonga (francia, 7.)-Giraldo (kolumbiai) 6:3, 6:4
Lopez (spanyol)-Ljubicic (horvát, 11.) játék nélkül
Gulbis (lett)-Volandri (olasz) 6:2, 3:6, 7:6 (7-4)

*A negyeddöntőben*:
Gulbis-Lopez, Nadal-Wawrinka, Tsonga-Ferrer, Verdasco-Djokovic​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Szávay első kiemeltként bukott az nyitókörben*
2010. 05. 03. 21.21

<RIGHT> 






*Szávay Ágnes első kiemeltként már a nyitófordulóban búcsúzott egyesben a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású portugáliai salakpályás tenisztornától, mivel három szettben kikapoott a lett Anastasija Sevastovától.*

Szávay - a viadal honlapja szerint - az első játszmát 38 perc elteltével megnyerte, majd a másodikat 42, a harmadikat pedig 34 alatt elvesztette hétfőn.
A másik magyar, Czink Melinda várhatóan kedden rajtol egyesben, az első körben a svájci Stefanie Vögele lesz az ellenfele.

* Eredmények:
egyes, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
Sevastova (lett)-SZÁVAY (1.) 3:6, 6:3, 6:3

* korábban:
páros, 1. forduló (a 8 közé jutásért):
*Czink, Parra Santonja (magyar, spanyol, 2.) - Klaschka, Klemenschits (német, osztrák) 7:5, 6:3




*Czinkék továbbjutottak Estorilban*
2010. 05. 03. 17.02

 <RIGHT> 






*Czink Melinda a spanyol Arantxa Parra Santonja oldalán két szettben nyert egy német, osztrák duó ellen a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású portugáliai tenisztorna női párosversenyének első fordulójában.*


Czinkék a negyeddöntőben - a WTA honlapja szerint - a Vitalija Gyacsenko, Aurélie Vedy orosz, francia és a Jekatyerina Ivanova, Monica Niculescu orosz, román kettős párharcának győztesével találkoznak.
Párosban érdekelt még Szávay Ágnes a szlovák Magdalena Rybarikovával, ők várhatóan kedden kezdenek a szabadkártyával induló, hazai közönség előtt szereplő Magali de Lattre, Rita Esteves de Freitas duó ellen.

Egyesben az első helyen kiemelt Szávay 19 óra körül kezd a lett Anastasija Sevastovával az első körben; tét a 16 közé jutás. Czink várhatóan kedden rajtol egyéniben, az első körben a svájci Stefanie Vögele lesz az ellenfele.

* Női páros, 1. forduló (a 8 közé jutásért):*​*Czink, Parra Santonja (magyar, spanyol, 2.)* - Klaschka, Klemenschits (német, osztrák) 7:5, 6:3​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Győzelemmel tért vssza Venus Williams*
2010. 05. 04. 17.55

<RIGHT> 






*A negyedik helyen kiemelt amerikai Venus győzelemmel tért vissza térdsérüléséből, miután kedden könnyedén nyert a svájci Patty Schnyder ellen a kétmillió dollár összdíjazású salakpályás római női tenisztorna második fordulójában.*

A 29 éves, hétszeres Grand Slam-győztes legutóbb a miami viadal döntőjében játszott április 3-án.
Nem jutott a legjobb 16 közé ugyanakkor a címvédő Dinara Szafina: a harmadikként rangsorolt orosz játékos a román Alexandra Dulgheruval szemben maradt alul.

*Eredmények:
2. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*

Dulgheru (román)-Szafina (orosz, 3.) 6:4, 6:7 (5-7), 6:1
*V. Williams (amerikai, 4.)-Schnyder (svájci) 6:2, 6:2
*Jankovic (szerb, 7.) - Mattek-Sands (amerikai) 6:3, 3:6, 6:1
A. Radwanska (lengyel, 8.)-Vinci (olasz) 6:1, 6:0
Petrova (orosz, 14.)-Srebotnik (szlovén) 6:4, 6:4 
Peer (izraeli, 16.)-Hercog (szlovén) 2:6, 7:5, 6:3


*Megműtötték Del Potro csuklóját*
2010. 05. 04. 18.17 


 <RIGHT> 






*Csuklóműtéten esett át Juan Martin del Potro, az argentinok tavaly US Opent nyert teniszezője.*

A 21 éves játékos az Egyesült Államokban feküdt kés alá kedden, és várhatóan hosszú rehabilitációnak néz elébe.

Makacs sérülése miatt Del Potro január óta nem versenyzett, ennek ellenére még mindig az ötödik helyen áll a férfi világranglistán.



*Szávay után Czink is kiesett Estorilban*
2010. 05. 04. 14.25


<RIGHT> 






*Szávay Ágnes hétfői búcsúja után kedden az ötödik helyen kiemelt Czink Melinda is kiesett egyesben az első fordulóban, a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású portugáliai salakpályás tenisztornán.*

A világranglistán 54. magyar versenyző a svájci a svájci Stefanie Vögele ellen lépett pályára, s a viadal honlapja szerint két játszmában, 1:39 óra alatt kapott ki tőle. Czink teljesítményéről sokat elárul, hogy hiába vette el riválisa adogatását háromszor is a meccs során, ő hatszor veszítette el a sajátját, így sima vereséget szenvedett.

Szávay, aki a viadal első kiemeltje volt, a lett Anastasija Sevastovától kapott ki nagy meglepetésre, három játszmában.
Mindkét magyar a párosban vigasztalódhat: Czink és a spanyol Arantxa Parra Santonja már hétfőn továbbjutott a második fordulóba, míg Szávay Magdalena Rybarikovával az oldalán kedden kora este mutatkozik majd be.


*Eredmény:
egyes, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
*Vögele (svájci)-CZINK (5.) 6:4, 6:3​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*Nagy verést kapott Venus Williams*
2010. 05. 06. 21.48

<RIGHT> 







*Az amerikai Venus Williams két nagyon sima szettben kikapott csütörtökön este a szerb Jelena Jankovicstól, így búcsúzott a kétmillió dollár összdíjazású salakpályás római női tenisztornától.*

Jankovics ellenfele az elődöntőben Venus húga, a világelső Serena Williams lesz.

*Eredmények, negyeddöntő:*​*​*Jankovics (szerb, 7.)-V. Williams (amerikai, 4.) 6:0, 6:1
* korábban:*

S. Williams (amerikai, 1.)-Kirilenko (orosz) 6:1, 6:4
Martinez Sanchez (spanyol)-Safarova (cseh) 7:6 (8-6), 6:4
Ivanovics (szerb)-Petrova (orosz, 14.) 6:2, 7:5​<CENTER></CENTER>





*Elődöntőben Szávay legyőzője*
2010. 05. 06. 20.49

<RIGHT> 






*A nyitófordulóban Szávay Ágnest búcsúztató lett Anastasija Sevastova csütörtökön bejutott a legjobb négy közé a portugáliai salakpályás tenisztorna 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású női versenyében.*


* Eredmények:
férfiak (450 ezer euró összdíjazás):
nyolcaddöntő:*​​García-López (spanyol, 5.)-Tavares (portugál) 6:2, 6:2
Martín (spanyol)-Marrero (spanyol) 6:1, 6:2 
Gil (portugál)-Giraldo (kolumbiai) 6:4, 6:4
Machado (portugál)- Przysiezny (lengyel) 6:4, 6:4

*nők (220 ezer dollár összdíjazás):
negyeddöntő:*

Cirstea (román, 2.)-Rus (holland) 6:4, 6:1
Peng (Peng, kínai, 7.)-Medina Garrigues (spanyol, 4.) 4:6, 6:4, 6:3

Sevastova (lett)-Rodionova (ausztrál) 7:6 (8-6), 6:2
Parra Santonja (spanyol)-Groth (ausztrál) 6:7 (6-8), 7:5, 7:5

* Az elődöntőben:
*Sevastova-Peng, Cirstea-Parra Santonja​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 8)

*Tenisz: Elődöntős Federer Estorilban*
2010. 05. 07. 21.45


<RIGHT> 






*A világelső Roger Federer pénteken bejutott a legjobb négy közé a portugáliai salakpályás tenisztorna 450 ezer euró összdíjazású férfi versenyében.*

A svájci teniszező a veteránnak számító, 33 esztendős francia Arnaud Clément ellen nyert két játszmában.

*Eredmények:*​*
férfiak (450 ezer euró összdíjazás):
negyeddöntő:​*​Federer (svájci, 1.)-Clément (francia) 7:6 (9-7), 6:2 
Garcia-Lopez (spanyol, 5.)-Martin (spanyol) 6:0, 2:0-nál Martin feladta
Montanes (spanyol, 4.)-Cuevas (uruguayi, 8.) 6:4, 6:3
Gil (portugál)-Machado (portugál) 4:6, 7:6 (7-1), 6:3
Az elődöntőben: Federer-Montanes, Garcia-Lopez - Gil

*nők (220 ezer dollár összdíjazás):
elődöntő:*
Parra Santonja (spanyol)-Cirstea (román, 2.) 6:1, 6:4
Sevastova (lett)-Peng (Peng, kínai, 7.) 6:7 (6-8), 6:1, 6:3


*Jankovics a második a Williams-nővért is legyőzte*
2010. 05. 07. 19.57 


<RIGHT> 






*Jelena Jankovics, aki csütörtökön Venus Williamset búcsúztatta a kétmillió dollár összdíjazású salakpályás római női tenisztornán, a pénteki elődöntőben testvérét, a világelső Serena Williamset is legyőzte, így bejutott a döntőbe.*

Az amerikai teniszező viszonylag simán nyerte az első játszmát, a folytatásban azonban a szerb játékos kiegyenlített.
A harmadik szettben Williams azonnal elhúzott, három labdája is volt a 3:0-hoz, ám Jankovics feltámadt, és nemsokára ismét egyenlő volt az állás (3:3). Ezt követően újra a tengerentúli teniszező kapott lábra, eldőlni látszott a meccs, de Jankovics hihetetlen energiákat mozgósítva a rövidítésben végül is felülkerekedett riválisán.

Serena Williams az Australian Openen aratott január 30-i diadala óta térdsérülése miatt nem versenyzett, csak Rómában tért vissza. Jankovics a pénteki győzelmével 4-4-re egyenlített a vele szembeni párharcban.

* Eredmények, elődöntő:
*Jankovics (szerb, 7.)-S. Williams (amerikai, 1.) 4:6, 6:3, 7:6 (7-5)

* később:
*Martinez Sanchez (spanyol)-Ivanovic (szerb)​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 9)

*Római tenisztorna - Martinez Sanchez diadala*
*2010. 05. 08. 20.20*


<RIGHT> 



*


A spanyol Maria José Martinez Sanchez nyerte a kétmillió dollár összdíjazású salakpályás római női tenisztornát, miután a szombati döntőben 2 óra 20 perc alatt, nagy csatában legyőzte Jelena Jankovicot.

A világranglistán 27. Martinez Sanchez, aki idei első, pályafutása harmadik WTA-tornáját nyerte egyesben, parádés ejtéseivel valósággal az őrületbe kergette szerb riválisát. Jankovic kissé elfáradt a fináléra, miután a negyeddöntőben Venus Williams ellen nyert, majd az elődöntőbben annak húgát, a világelső Serenát búcsúztatta. 

Eredmény, döntő:

Martinez Sanchez (spanyol)-Jankovic (szerb, 7.) 7:6 (7-5), 7:5


Belgrádi tenisztorna - Isner döntős, Djokovic nem megy Madridba
2010. 05. 08. 18.02


<RIGHT> 






Az amerikai John Isner két játszmában nyert szombaton a svájci Stanislas Wawrinka ellen, és bejutott a döntőbe a 373.200 euró összdíjazású salakpályás belgrádi férfi tenisztornán.
*​*
A hazai közönség előtt szerepelt Novak Djokovic, aki a pénteki negyeddöntőt az első elvesztett szett után légzési problémák miatt feladta, allergiájára hivatkozva lemondta a vasárnap kezdődő madridi viadalt. 
Eredmény, elődöntő:
---------------------
Isner (amerikai, 2.)-Wawrinka (svájci, 4.) 7:5, 7:5

később:
Querrey (amerikai, 3.)-Krajinovic (szerb)​<CENTER></CENTER>





Müncheni tenisztorna - Juzsnyij a döntőben
2010. 05. 08. 17.05 


<RIGHT> 






Elsőként az orosz Mihail Juzsnyij jutott be a döntőbe a 450 ezer euró összdíjazású müncheni salakpályás férfi tenisztornán, miután szombaton két szoros játszmában nyert a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Philipp Petzschner ellen.

​
Eredmények, elődöntő:
-----------------------
Juzsnyij (orosz, 2.)-Petzschner (német) 7:5, 7:6 (7-5)
később:
Cilic (horvát, 1.)-Bagdatisz (ciprusi, 5.)​<CENTER></CENTER>



​*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 10)

*Estorili tenisztorna - Montanes győzelme*
2010. 05. 09. 20.38

<RIGHT> 



*


A spanyol Alberto Montanes nyerte a portugáliai salakpályás tenisztorna 450 ezer euró összdíjazású férfi versenyét, miután a vasárnap délutáni döntőben három játszmában győzött a hazai kedvenc Frederico Gil ellen.
*​*
*Montanes az elődöntőben a világelső svájci Roger Federert búcsúztatta.

* Eredmények:
* * férfiak (450 ezer euró összdíjazás):
* * döntő:
* ------------ 
Montanes (spanyol, 4.)-Gil (portugál) 6:2, 6:7 (4-7), 7:5

* szombaton közölt eredmény:
* * nők (220 ezer dollár összdíjazás):
* * döntő:
* ------
Sevastova (lett)-Parra Santonja (spanyol) 6:2, 7:5


*Müncheni tenisztorna - Juzsnyij legyőzte Cilicet a döntőben*
2010. 05. 09. 20.05


<RIGHT> 



*


Mihail Juzsnyij sikerével ért véget a 450 ezer euró összdíjazású müncheni salakpályás férfi tenisztorna, miután az orosz játékos a vasárnapi döntőben három játszmában legyőzte a horvát Marin Cilicet.

*​*
*Juzsnij idei első, pályafutása hatodik ATP-tornáját nyerte meg egyesben. Legutóbb tavaly októberben, Moszkvában diadalmaskodott.

* Eredmények, döntő:
* ------------------
Juzsnyij (orosz, 2.)-Cilic (horvát, 1.) 6:3, 4:6, 6:4


*Madridi tenisztorna - Czink búcsúja*
2010. 05. 09. 17.37


<RIGHT> 



*


Czink Melinda az első fordulóban feladta a mérkőzését vasárnap a madridi salakpályás tenisztorna 4,5 millió dollár összdíjazású női versenyében.

*​*
*A viadal honlapja szerint a magyar játékos alig fél óra alatt elveszítette az első játszmát a román Alexandra Dulgheruval szemben, majd jelezte: nem tudja folytatni a találkozót. 
Búcsúzott az orosz Marija Sarapova is, a volt világelsőt a cseh Lucie Safarova győzte le két sima szettben.

* Eredmények:
 nők (4,5 millió dollár összdíjazás):
* 
* egyes, 1. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):
*Dulgheru (román)-Czink 6:1-nél Czink feladta
Safarova (cseh)-Sarapova (orosz, 11.) 6:4, 6:3

* korábban:
*A. Radwanska (lengyel, 9.)-Kirilenko (orosz) 6:2, 6:2
Safarova (cseh)-Sarapova (orosz, 11.) 6:4, 6:3
Schiavone (olasz, 15.)-Cornet (francia) 6:2, 6:2
Govorcova (fehérorosz)-Garbin (olasz) 7:5, 6:2 

* páros, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*​*
Szávay, Szafina (magyar, orosz)-​*Amanmuradova, Hszieh (Hsieh, üzbég, tajvani) 2:6, 6:3, 10-8 - döntő rövidítés 

* férfiak (3,7 millió euró összdíjazás):
* ---------------------------------------
* egyes, 1. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért)
*Monaco (argentin)-Greul (német) 6:1, 6:1

*korábban:
*Karlovic (horvát)-Koroljov (kazah) 6:4, 7:6 (7-5)


​<CENTER></CENTER>


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

*Simán jutott a nyolcaddöntőbe Nadal*
2010. 05. 12. 19.27


 <RIGHT> 






*A második helyen kiemelt hazai közönségkedvenc, Rafael Nadal simán jutott tovább a nyolcaddöntőbe a madridi salakpályás tenisztorna 3,7 millió euró összdíjazású férfi versenyében.*

Ugyanakkor az ötödikként rangsorolt amerikai Andy Roddick betegség miatt visszalépett a tornától.
A női mezőnyben Venus Williams döntő játszmában búcsúztatta az olasz Francesca Schiavonét.

*Eredmények:*​*
 férfiak (3,7 millió euró összdíjazás):
2. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):​*

*Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Dolgopolov Jr. (ukrán) 6:4, 6:3
*Isner (amerikai, 13.)-Giraldo (kolumbiai) 1:6, 7:6 (8-6), 6:2
Wawrinka (svájci, 15.)-Mayer (argentin) 6:4, 4:2-nél az argentin játékos feladta.
Melzer (osztrák)-Fish (amerikai) 3:6, 6:1, 6:4

*korábban*:

Cilic (horvát, 8.)-Schwank (argentin) 6:3, 6:0
Gulbis (lett)-Juzsnij (orosz, 10.) 7:6 (7-2), 6:4
Monfils (francia, 12.)-Petzschner (német) 1:1-nél a német játékos feladta.
Monaco (argentin)-Bellucci (brazil, 16.) 6:2, 6:2
Lopez (spanyol)-Hernandez (spanyol) 6:1, 6:2
Hanescu (román)-Munoz (spanyol) 6:0, 4:6, 6:3


*nők (4,5 millió dollár összdíjazás):
2. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
​
*V. Williams (amerikai, 4.)-Schiavone (olasz, 15.) 3:6, 6:1, 6:2
*Parra Santonja (spanyol)-Peng (Peng, kínai) 1:6, 7:6 (7-1), 6:3
*korábban*:
Jankovic (szerb, 7.)-Ivanovic (szerb) 4:6, 6:4, 6:1​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 14)

*Nyolc között Federer, az elődöntőért jöhet Gulbis*
2010. 05. 14. 08.21


<RIGHT> 






*Bejutott a legjobb nyolc közé Roger Federer a madridi salakpályás tenisztornán.*

A svájci világelső a csütörtöki játéknapon két szettben búcsúztatta honfitársát, a tizenötödikként rangsorolt Stanislas Wawrinkát.

*  Eredmények:
férfiak (3,7 millió euró összdíjazás):
nyolcaddöntő:*​*​​*Federer (svácji, 1.)-Wawrinka (svájci, 15.) 6:3, 6:1
Ferrer (spanyol, 9.)-Cilic (horvát, 8.) 6:3, 6:2
Gulbis (lett)-Lopez (spanyol) 6:2, 7:6 (7-0)

* korábban közölt csütörtöki nyolcaddöntős eredmények*
Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Isner (amerikai, 13.) 7:5, 6:4
Murray (brit, 3.)-Hanescu (román) 6:2, 6:1
Monfils (francia, 12.)-Garcia-Lopez (spanyol) 7:6 (7-5), 6:4
Melzer (osztrák)-Verdasco (spanyol, 6.) 7:5, 6:3
Almagro (spanyol)-Monaco (argentin) 6:4, 6:1

*A negyeddöntőben:* Federer-Gulbis, Murray-Ferrer, Melzer-Almagro, Monfils-Nadal

*  nők (4,5 millió dollár összdíjazás):
korábban közölt szerdai nyolcaddöntős eredmények:
*​*
*Jankovic (szerb, 7.)-Medina Garrigues (spanyol) 6:2, 6:0
Stosur (ausztrál, 8.)-Schnyder (svájci) 7:6 (7-3), 6:2
Li (Li, kínai, 13.)-A. Bondarenko (ukrán) 6:3, 6:4
Rezai (francia)-Petkovic (német) 6:4, 7:6 (10-8)
Peer (izraeli)-Parra Santonja (spanyol) 7:5, 6:2

* A negyeddöntőben:*
Petrova (orosz, 16.)-Safarova (cseh), Rezai-Jankovic, Stosur-V. Williams (amerikai, 4.), Peer-Li​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 17)

*Hétfőig pihen még Szávay, Párizsban is vizsgálják*
2010. 05. 17. 15.21


<RIGHT> 






*Szávay Ágnes hétfőtől a 45. helyet foglalja el az aktuális tenisz-világranglistán, ám ha a sérüléssel bajlódó játékos a következő hetekben nem tud javítani, még lejjebb csúszhat.*

* "Sajnos az elhúzódó combsérülésem miatt nem tudtam megvédeni a tavalyi salakpályás idényben megszerzett pontjaimat, s emiatt estem vissza"* - mondta az MTI-nek Szávay, aki hosszú ideje nem volt ennyire alacsonyan a nemzetközi lajstromban.
A magyar teniszező tavaly a nyolcaddöntőben búcsúzott a Roland Garroson, egy hónappal később pedig megnyerte a budapesti tornát a Római Teniszakadémián, így lesz mit megvédenie a következő hetekben.

*"A múlt héten sikerült teljes kivizsgálásokon résztvennem"* - írta honlapján Szávay. *"Sajnos még Estorilban elkaptam egy vírusos fertőzést a combsérülés mellett, ami legyengítette a szervezetemet. Szerencsére ezen a betegségen már kezdek túllenni. A lábammal voltam MRI vizsgálaton, ahol megállapították, hogy húzódásom van és a jövő hét elejéig pihenést javasoltak. Ma megyek Bécsbe, ahol fizioterápiás kezeléseken fogok részt venni a hét közepéig, majd mindenképpen elmegyünk Párizsba, ahol a WTA orvosai is meg fognak vizsgálni. Remélem, hogy fogok tudni játszani a Roland Garroson."
*​*
*
*Hat szűk esztendő után ismét magyar férfi játékos a Garroson*
2010. 05. 17. 14.36


<RIGHT> 
*



*


*Hatesztendős szünet után ismét lesz magyar férfi játékos a francia nyílt teniszbajnokságon: Balázs Attila a selejtezőből próbálja magát felverekedni a 128-as főtáblára.*

*"Attila az első várakozó volt a listán, így már korábban is szinte biztos volt, hogy ott lehet a kvalifikációban" *- mondta az MTI-nek hétfőn Balázs György, a játékos édesapja.

* "Ma este lebonyolítják a sorsolást, aztán holnap már az első fordulóra, tehát összesen 64 meccsre kerül sor."*

A 21 esztendős Balázs Attila jelenleg a 235. a világranglistán, legjobbjaként két hete, május 3-án a 226. volt. Fél éve viszont még csak a 419. pozícióban tartózkodott.

Az utolsó magyar férfi játékos a Roland Garroson az idejekorán, hosszú sérüléshullám után visszavonult Sávolt Attila volt: a Taróczy Balázs óta legeredményesebb magyar teniszező 2004-ben a selejtezőben indult és már az első fordulóban kiesett, majd az év végén letette a raketteket. Sávolt a világranglistán, 2002. május 20-án tanyázott a legelőkelőbb pozícióban, akkor a 68. helyen állt. Mind a négy Grand Slam-tornán volt főtáblás, a Roland Garroson 2000-ben a selejtezőből a harmadik fordulóig jutott, ahol az ausztrál Llleyton Hewitt-tól kapott ki. 2003-ban szintén bekerült a 32 közé, akkor az argentin Guillermo Coría állt az útjába.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 18)

*Arn Gréta főtáblás Varsóban*
2010. 05. 17. 18.15


 <RIGHT> 






*Arn Gréta harmadik mérkőzését is megnyerte a selejtezőben, így feljutott a 32-es főtáblára a varsói, 600 ezer dollár összdíjazású, salakpályás női tenisztornán.*

A versenyeket szervező WTA honlapja szerint a magyar játékos hétfőn a brit Anne Keothavong ellen nyert három játszmában, 3:6, 6:1, 6:4-re.​


----------



## Mák János (2010 Május 18)

Nem vagyok ellene, de Szávay nagyon leszállóágban van. Jó ha év végére bent marad a 100. ban....


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 18)

*Navratilova zsúfolt hete*
2010. 05. 18. 11.10


<RIGHT> 






*Kemoterápiás kezelése ellenére szerepelni fog a vasárnap kezdődő francia nyílt teniszbajnokság szeniorversenyében Martina Navratilova, a sportág élő és "hiperaktív" legendája.*





Az 53 éves játékos a múlt hónapban jelentette be, hogy mellrákot diagnosztizáltak szervezetében. A kezelések két hete tartanak.





A csehszlováknak született amerikai teniszező - aki 59 Grand Slam-tornán győzedelmeskedett - a cseh Jana Novotnával párosban indul a Roland Garroson, ráadásul még szakkommentátori feladatokat is vállalt az egyik televíziós csatornánál.





​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 18)

*A főtáblán is meccset nyert Arn Gréta Varsóban*
2010. 05. 18. 18.19


<RIGHT> 






*Arn Gréta 2 óra 56 perces csatában legyőzte a horvát Petra Marticot kedden a 600 ezer dollár összdíjazású, varsói salakpályás női tenisztornán, így bejutott a 16 közé.*

A viadal honlapja szerint a selejtezőből felkerült magyar játékos a következő körben a negyedik helyen kiemelt francia Marion Bartoli és a cseh Klara Zakopalova párharcának győztesével találkozik.

* Egyes, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
Arn Gréta-Petra Martic (horvát) 7:5, 6:7 (5-7), 6:3*

Az első játszmában Arn már 4:2-re vezetett, ám riválisa 5:4-re fordított, aztán megint a magyar játékos jó sorozata következett, ezzel 56 perc alatt vezetést szerzett. A második szettben fej fej mellett haladt a két játékos, a rövidítést Martic bírta jobban. A záró játszmában kétszer is brékelőnye volt Arnnak, végül csaknem három óra alatt megnyerte az összecsapást.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 20)

*Kétéves eltiltást kapott a doppingszerekkel utazó Odesnik*
2010. 05. 19. 18.05


<RIGHT> 






*Kétéves eltiltást kapott szerdán a Nemzetközi Tenisz Szövetségtől (ITF) az amerikai Wayne Odesnik, akinek a csomagjaiban doppingszereket találtak januárban az ausztrál vámhatóság emberei.*


A játékost - aki doppingvizsgálaton soha nem bukott meg - akkor ellenőrizték, amikor az országba érkezett a brisbane-i ATP-torna előtt. A táskájában nyolc ampullára bukkantak, ezek egyenként 6 mg növekedési hormont tartalmaztak. A helyi bíróság 8000 ausztrál dollárra (1,4 millió forint) büntette a 24 éves teniszezőt.
Odesnik eltiltása hivatalosan 2011. december 28-án jár majd le, és minden idei eredményét törlik.




*Tenisz csapat vb: már nem juthatnak döntőbe a címvédő szerbek*
2010. 05. 19. 19.14


<RIGHT> 






*A düsseldorfi férfi tenisz csapat-világbajnokság második fordulójában:*

* Vörös csoport:
Egyesült Államok-Spanyolország 2-1
*Robby Ginepri-Nicolas Almagro 3:6, 7:5, 6:7 (4-7)
Sam Querrey - Daniel Gimeno-Traver 6:3, 6:4
Bob Bryan, Mike Bryan - Gimeno-Traver, Miguel Lopez 6:3, 7:5

*Csehország-Ausztrália 2-1
*Jan Hajek-Peter Luczak 6:1, 6:2
Tomas Berdych-Carsten Ball 6:3, 7:6 (7-4)
Hajek, Lukas Dlouhy-Luczak, Ball 3:6, 7:5, 6-10 - döntő rövidítés

*Az állás*: 1. Csehország és Egyesült Államok 2-2 győzelem, 3. Ausztrália és Spanyolország 2-2 vereség

* Kék csoport:
Argentína-Németország 2-1
*Horacio Zeballos-Philipp Kohlschreiber 3:6, 4:6
Eduardo Schwank-Andreas Beck 7:6 (7-3), 2:6, 6:3
Juan Monaco, Zeballos-Kohlschreiber, Christopher Kas 6:2, 6:3

*Franciaország-Szerbia 2-1
*Paul-Henri Mathieu - Dusan Lajovic 6:2, 6:3
Jeremy Chardy - Victor Troicki 4:6, 2:6
Chardy, Nicolas Mahut-Troicki, Nenad Zimonjic 7:6 (7-4), 6:2

*Az állás:* 1. Franciaország és Argentína 2-2 győzelem, 3. Németország és Szerbia 2-2 vereség
A szombati döntőt a két csoportgyőztes vívja majd.


*Ugyanannyiért játszanak a férfiak és a nők a Roland Garroson*
2010. 05. 19. 16.05


<RIGHT> 






*A vasárnap rajtoló francia nyílt teniszbajnokságon összesen 16.807.400 millió euró pénzdíjat osztanak szét, ez közel négy százalékkal több, mint 2009-ben.*

A férfiak és a nők eredményeit - hagyományosan - egyformán díjazzák a rendezők.

*A jutalmazás:
1. forduló: 15.000 euró
2. forduló: 25.000
3. forduló: 42.000
nyolcaddöntő: 70.000
negyeddöntő: 140.500
elődöntő: 280.000
döntő: 560.000
győztes: 1.120.000
* 
* Az egyéni döntők 1999-től:
férfi egyes:*
1999: Agassi (amerikai)-Medvegyev (ukrán) 1:6, 2:6, 6:4, 6:3, 6:4
2000: Kuerten (brazil)-Norman (svéd) 6:2, 6:3, 2:6, 7:6
2001: Kuerten-Corretja (spanyol) 6:7, 7:5, 6:2, 6:0
2002: Costa (spanyol)-Ferrero (spanyol) 6:1, 6:0, 4:6, 6:3
2003: Ferrero-Verkerk (holland) 6:1, 6:3, 6:2
2004: Gaudio (argentin)-Coria (argentin) 0:6, 3:6, 6:4, 6:1, 8:6
2005: Nadal (spanyol)-Puerta (argentin) 6:7, 6:3, 6:1, 7:5
2006: Nadal-Federer (svájci) 1:6, 6:1, 6:4, 7:6 (7-4)
2007: Nadal-Federer 6:3, 4:6, 6:3, 6:4
2008: Nadal-Federer (svájci, 1.) 6:1, 6:3, 6:0
2009: Federer-Söderling (svéd) 6:1, 7:6 (7-1), 6:4

*  női egyes:*
1999: Graf (német)-Hingis (svájci) 4:6, 7:5, 6:2
2000: Pierce (francia)-Martinez (spanyol) 6:2, 7:5
2001: Capriati (amerikai)-Clijsters (belga) 1:6, 6:4, 12:10
2002: S. Williams (amerikai)-V. Williams (amerikai) 7:5, 6:3
2003: Henin-Hardenne (belga)-Clijsters 6:0, 6:4
2004: Miszkina (orosz)-Gyementyjeva (orosz) 6:1, 6:2
2005: Henin-Hardenne - Pierce 6:1, 6:1
2006: Henin-Hardenne - Kuznyecova (orosz) 6:4, 6:4
2007: Henin-Ivanovic (szerb) 6:1, 6:2
2008: Ivanovic (szerb)-Szafina (orosz) 6:4, 6:3
2009: Kuznyecova-Szafina 6:4, 6:2​<CENTER></CENTER>






*Roland Garros: nem mehetnek biztosra a magyarok*
2010. 05. 19. 15.39


<RIGHT> 






*Vasárnap a párizsi Roland Garroson a 128-as főtábla küzdelmeivel megkezdődik az év második Grand Slam-tornája, a francia nyílt teniszbajnokság. A hölgyeknél Szávay Ágnes szereplése sérülés miatt egyelőre kérdéses, Czink Melinda pedig az idén nagyon keveset mutatott fel.*


Szávay, aki tavaly egészen a nyolcaddöntőig jutott Párizsban, combizomproblémái miatt csak vergődött Estorilban és Madridban: a portugáliai üdülőparadicsomban és a spanyol fővárosban is az első körben búcsúzott. Az idei mérlege meglehetősen gyenge: 26 meccsből 15-öt nyert meg. Czink még rosszabbul teljesített: a tavalyi sikersorozata után, ebben az esztendőben 15 mérkőzésből mindössze háromszor került ki győztesen. Előbbi a 45., a világranglistán, utóbbi az 57., és ha folytatódik a kudarcsorozatuk, újabb mélyrepülés következhet. Fokozottan érvényes ez Szávayra, akinek a tavalyi nyolcaddöntős helyezését kell "megvédenie", de Czink dolga sem sokkal könnyebb, mert ő a harmadik fordulóban búcsúzott a párizsi vörös salaktól.
Ami a "nagyágyúkat" illeti, a Williams-testvérek ismét a csúcson vannak: Serena ugyan hosszú ideig sérült volt ausztráliai diadala után, ám két hete a római tornán már döntős volt, nővére pedig vasárnap szintén finálét játszott Madridban. Mindennél beszédesebb: a világranglistát Serena vezeti és Venus a második. Ami a többieket illeti, a szerb Jelena Jankovic jó néhányszor bombaformában játszott, a volt világelső és tavaly döntős orosz Dinara Szafinának egyszer végre kijöhet a lépés, továbbá ott lehet a végelszámolásnál honfitársa, a címvédő Szvetlana Kuznyecova. A két belgából csak egy maradt Párizsra: Kim Clijsters április végén, az Észtország elleni Fed Kupa-mérkőzésen lábsérülést szenvedett, és lemondta a szereplést. Indul viszont Justine Henin, aki másfél éves szünet után, januárban ragadott újra ütőt, és egy hete Stuttgartban tornát nyert: a hétszeres Grand Slam-győztesnek ez volt a 42. trófeája. Az idei első Grand Slam-tornán Serena Williams-Justine Henin finálé volt, és könnyen megeshet, hogy - amennyiben a sorsolás szeszélye nem szól közbe - megismétlődik a melbourne-i csata.

A férfi mezőnyben jóval egyszerűbb a képlet. Az elmúlt esztendőben - hatalmas meglepetésre - a svéd Robin Söderling a nyolcaddöntőben kétvéllra fektette az ötödik diadalára készülő Rafael Nadalt. A spanyol salakkirály bukásával megnyílt az út Roger Federer számára, aki - pazar pályafutása során első ízben - győzni tudott a Roland Garroson. Igaz, tavaly Federer Párizst megelőzően is bombaformában teniszezett a salakborításon: hazai pályán, Madridban verte meg a mallorcai izomembert. Most vasárnap fordult a kocka, a spanyol fővárosban Federernek alig volt esélye Nadal ellen. A két ász mellett még többen feljuthatnak a csúcsra: ott lehet a végelszámolásnál a spanyol Fernando Verdasco és David Ferrer, a szerb Novak Djokovic és a fent említett Söderling, ám a "fehér sport" rajongói bizton Nadal-Federer döntőre áhítoznak.

Egy halvány vigasz a végén: hat év szünet, Sávolt Attila szereplése után ismét volt magyar játékos a férfiak mezőnyében. Balázs Attilának azonban nem sok ideje maradt az ismerkedésre a Roland Garroson: már a selejtező első fordulójában búcsúzott.​<CENTER></CENTER>


​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*Roland Garros - Szávay a második fordulóban*
2010. 05. 23. 23.16


<RIGHT> 



*


Szávay Ágnes két játszmában nyert a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Stéphanie Foretz ellen vasárnap a francia nyílt teniszbajnokság első fordulójában, a Roland Garroson.

*​*
*A viadal honlapja szerint a mérkőzés 1 óra 18 percig tartott. Szávay az első gémben a hatodik játékban nyerte el először riválisa adogatását, majd a folytatásban remek játékkal 43 perc alatt jutott előnyhöz. A folytatásban sem változott a kép, a korábban sérüléssel bajlódó magyar játékos, aki tavaly a nyolcaddöntőig jutott Párizsban, biztosan került a második fordulóba. 

A 21 éves Szávay a következő körben, a legjobb 64 között a Nagyja Petrova (orosz, 19.)-Suaj Csang (Shuai Zhang, kínai) összecsapás győztesével mérkőzik.

*Eredmény, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):
női egyes:*​*
Szávay Ágnes-Stéphanie Foretz (francia) 6:2, 6:2​​*​*Roland Garros - Magabiztos Venus Williams*
2010. 05. 23. 21.20


<RIGHT> 
*



**


A végső sikerre is esélyes amerikai Venus Williams biztosan nyert vasárnap a svájci Patty Schnyder ellen a francia nyílt teniszbajnokságon, a Roland Garroson.
*​*
*
* Eredmények, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):
nők:
 ----
V. Williams (amerikai, 2.)-Schnyder (svájci) 6:3, 6:3*
Kerber (német)-Csakvetadze (orosz) 5:7, 7:6 (7-2), 6:4 
korábban:
Kuznyecova (orosz, 6.)-Cirstea (román) 6-3, 6-1
Dulko (argentin)-Azarenka (fehérorosz, 10.) 6:1, 6:2 
Pennetta (olasz, 14.)-Keothavong (brit) 6:2, 6:2 
Rezai (francia, 15.)-Tabakh (kanadai) 6:1, 6:1
Petrova (orosz, 19.)-Csang (kínai) 6:0, 6:3
Amanmuradova (üzbég)-Martinez Sanchez (spanyol, 20.) 6:2, 6:4 
Cibulkova (szlovák, 26.)-Ivanova (orosz) 6:2, 6:0
Kirilenko (orosz, 30.)-Sprem (horvát) 7:6 (7-5), 6:4 
Petkovic (német)-Vesznyina (orosz) 4:6, 6:1, 6:4 
Lepchenko (amerikai)-McHale (amerikai) 7:5, 6:3
Scheepers (dél-afrikai)-Johansson (francia) 6:2, 6:4
Larsson (svéd)-Sevastova (lett) 6:2, 6:2 
Meusburger (osztrák)-Feuerstein (francia) 7:6 (7-4), 6:3  
*SZÁVAY-Foretz (francia) 6:2, 6:2 

*
* férfiak:
* -------- 
Tsonga (francia, 8.)-Brands (német) 4:6, 6:3, 6:2, 6:7 (2-7), 7:5 
Benneteau (francia)-Gulbis (lett, 23.) 6:4, 6:2, 1:0-nál Gulbis feladta
Roger-Vasselin (francia)-Anderson (dél-afrikai) 1:6, 4:6, 6:3, 7:6 (7-4), 6:1
Chiudinelli (svájci)-Devvarman (indiai) 6:3, 3:6, 6:3, 3:6, 6:3 
Ouanna (francia)-Kubot (lengyel) 7:6 (7-5), 6:7 (4-7), 6:2, 6:4 
Kamke (német)-Robert (francia) 6:0, 6:4, 6:3
 
* korábban:
*Söderling (svéd, 5.)-Recouderc (francia) 6:0, 6:2, 6:3 
Cilic (horvát, 10.)-Mello (brazil) 6:1, 3:6, 6:3, 6:1
Juzsnij (orosz, 11.)-Przysiezny (lengyel) 6:1, 6:0, 6:4 
Montanes (spanyol, 26.)-Galvani (olasz) 6:3, 6:3, 6:3 
García-López (spanyol, 32.)-Schüttler (német) 7:5, 6:4, 6:2 
Fognini (olasz)-Massu (chilei) 6:1, 3:6, 2:6, 6:3, 6:3 
de Bakker (holland)-Patience (francia) 6:4, 5:7, 6:4, 6:3
Falla (kolumbiai)-Tipsarevic (szerb) 6:1, 6:2, 6:3

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Újra Venus Williams bugyijáról beszél a teniszvilág*​ 
*Venus Williams januárban már vihart kavart saját tervezésű bugyijával, amit az idei Roland Garroson sem cserélt le.*​ 
Az amerikai teniszezőnő, aki húga, Serena mögött második a WTA-világranglistáján, a francia nyílt teniszbajnokság első fordulójában a svájci Patty Schneiderrel került össze, aki ugyanezen a listán jelenleg a 61. helyet foglalja el.
A vasárnapi összecsapást 6:3, 6:3 arányban Venus nyerte, az érdekességet nem is ez szolgáltatta. Sokkal inkább bőrszínű alsőneműje, amely nem látszott távolról, így olybá tűnt, nincs is a szoknya alatt semmi.
A teniszező saját tervezésű bugyiját az idén januárban, az ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokságon már "bevetette", és hiába kapott kritikákat, kiállt a ruhadarab mellett. A jelek szerint ez az év második Grand Slam tornáján sem változott.
​


----------



## leszi (2010 Május 25)

inkább foci és sör


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 25)

*Czink párosban is búcsúzott a Roland Garroson*

*Párosban is kiesett, így kedden befejezte szereplését Czink Melinda a francia nyílt teniszbajnokságon.*





A magyar játékos - oldalán a spanyol Arantxa Parra Santonjával - a Vera Zvonarjova, Viktoria Azarenka orosz, fehérorosz duóval találkozott az első fordulóban, s a felek csak néhány percig voltak partiban az ellenféllel. A fehéroroszok 2:1-es vezetésénél ugyanis Czink elvesztette adogatását, majd nemsokára partnere is hasonlóan járt, és mivel a túloldalon egyik fél sem ingott meg, 6:1 lett a 24 perces nyitószett vége.





Az egyesben hétfőn a német Julia Görgesszel szemben alulmaradt magyar a folytatásban is elbukta a szerváját, igaz, rögtön utána Azarenka is, így 1:1-re módosult az állás.

A kettősök 2:2-ig haladtak fej fej mellett, ezt követően viszont a rivális harmadszor, majd negyedszer is brékelte Czinket, így alig 57 perc elteltével vége lett az összecsapásnak.

*A világranglistán 58. Czink egyesben hétfőn búcsúzott, miután 6:2, 6:3-ra kikapott a német Julia Görgestől.*



​</BEVEZETO>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)

*Könnyed győzelemmel kezdett Nadal*
2010. 05. 25. 20.09


 <RIGHT> 






*A korábbi négyszeres győztes (2005, 2006, 2007, 2008) spanyol Rafael Nadal könnyed győzelemmel kezdett a francia nyílt teniszbajnokságon, miután kedden három szettben legyőzte a szabadkártyával induló Gianni Minát.*

* Eredmények, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):
* *férfiak*:
*Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Mina (francia) 6:2, 6:2, 6:2
*​*
**korábban*:
Roddick (amerikai, 6.)-Nieminen (finn) 6:2, 4:6, 4:6, 7:6 (7-4), 6:3
Verdasco (spanyol, 7.)-Kunyicin (orosz) 6:4, 6:2, 6:2
Ferrer (spanyol, 9.)-Guez (francia) 6:1, 6:3, 6:1
Ferrero (spanyol, 16.)-Cuevas (uruguayi) 6:4, 6:3, 6:1
Melzer (osztrák, 22.)-Sela (izraeli) 7:5, 6:2, 6:4
Kohlschreiber (német, 30.)-Beck (szlovák) 7:6 (9-7), 6:1, 6:1
Zemlja (szlovén)-Monaco (argentin, 26.) 7:6 (8-6), 3:6, 7:5, 6:3
Mahut (francia)-Zverev (német) 6:1, 6:2, 6:4;
Ginepri (amerikai)-Querrey (amerikai, 18.) 4:6, 7:6 (7-3), 6:4, 6:2
Gabasvili (orosz)-Köllerer (osztrák) 6:2, 6:2, 6:1
Serra (francia)-Russell (amerikai) 6:4, 6:0, 6:1
Starace (olasz)-Marcsenko (ukrán) 6:7 (5-7), 6:1, 6:3, 6:3
Kavcic (szlovén)-Schwank (argentin) 3:6, 6:3, 7:5, 4:0-nél Schwank feladta
Riba (spanyol)-Gicquel (francia) 6:3, 6:2, 7:6 (7-5)
Seppi (olasz)-Ventura (spanyol) 7:5, 6:4, 7:5

*nők*:
Bartoli (francia, 13.)-Camerin (olasz) 6:2, 6:3
Wickmayer (belga, 16.)-Zahlavova (cseh) 6:1, 6:1 
Bammer (osztrák)-Duque (kolumbiai) 6:0, 6:1

*korábban:*
Date Krumm (japán)-Szafina (orosz, 9.) 3:6, 6:4, 7:5
Peer (izraeli, 18.)-Llagostera Vives (spanyol) 6:1, 6:4
Zvonarjova (orosz, 21.)-Brianti (olasz) 6:3, 6:1
Henin (belga, 22.)-Pironkova (bolgár) 6:4, 6:3
Hantuchova (szlovák, 23.)-Tanasugarn (thaiföldi) 6:1, 6:1
Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 29.)-Cornet (francia) 6:4, 6:2
Craybas (amerikai)-O,Brien (brit) 6:0, 4:6, 6:2
Zakopalova (cseh)-Srebotnik (szlovén) 7:6 (7-3), 4:6, 6:2
Groth (ausztrál)-Csen (Chan, tajvani) 6:2, 6:3
Govorcova (fehérorosz)-Suárez Navarro (spanyol) 7:6 (11-9), 6:1
Mattek (amerikai)-King (amerikai) 6:2, 6:2
Flipkens (belga)-Morita (japán) 6:1, 6:4
Rodionova (ausztrál)-Makarova (orosz) 6:3, 6:2​<CENTER></CENTER>






*Kiesett a tavaly és azelőtt is döntős Szafina*
2010. 05. 25. 18.41 


<RIGHT> 






*Az utóbbi két évben döntős Dinara Szafina már az első fordulóban kiesett a francia nyílt teniszbajnokságon: a volt világelső orosz játékost a japán Kimiko Date Krumm búcsúztatta kedden három szettben. A négyszeres végső győztes Justine Henin viszont különösebb megerőltetés nélkül jutott a legjobb 64 közé: a belga teniszcsillag a bolgár Cvetana Pironkovát verte két játszmában.*

A másodvirágzását élő Date Krumm 12 év szünet után, tavaly tért vissza a versenyszerű játékhoz. A szigetországi teniszező egy nappal 39. születésnapja előtt - szeptemberben - ünnepelhette nyolcadik egyesbeli sikerét a WTA-sorozatban. Nála idősebben csak az amerikai Billie Jean King nyert tornát, még 1983-ban, Birminghamben, ő akkor 39 éves, 7 hónapos és 23 napos volt.

* Eredmények, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):
férfiak:*
Ferrer (spanyol, 9.)-Guez (francia) 6:1, 6:3, 6:1
Ferrero (spanyol, 16.)-Cuevas (uruguayi) 6:4, 6:3, 6:1
Kohlschreiber (német, 30.)-Beck (szlovák) 7:6 (9-7), 6:1, 6:1
Kavcic (szlovén)-Schwank (argentin) 3:6, 6:3, 7:5, 4:0-nél Schwank feladta
Riba (spanyol)-Gicquel (francia) 6:3, 6:2, 7:6 (7-5)
Seppi (olasz)-Ventura (spanyol) 7:5, 6:4, 7:5

*korábban:*
Roddick (amerikai, 6.)-Nieminen (finn) 6:2, 4:6, 4:6, 7:6 (7-4), 6:3
Verdasco (spanyol, 7.)-Kunyicin (orosz) 6:4, 6:2, 6:2
Melzer (osztrák, 22.)-Sela (izraeli) 7:5, 6:2, 6:4
Zemlja (szlovén)-Monaco (argentin, 26.) 7:6 (8-6), 3:6, 7:5, 6:3
Mahut (francia)-Zverev (német) 6:1, 6:2, 6:4;
Ginepri (amerikai)-Querrey (amerikai, 18.) 4:6, 7:6 (7-3), 6:4, 6:2
Gabasvili (orosz)-Köllerer (osztrák) 6:2, 6:2, 6:1
Serra (francia)-Russell (amerikai) 6:4, 6:0, 6:1
Starace (olasz)-Marcsenko (ukrán) 6:7 (5-7), 6:1, 6:3, 6:3

* nők:
korábban:*
Date Krumm (japán)-Szafina (orosz, 9.) 3:6, 6:4, 7:5
Peer (izraeli, 18.)-Llagostera Vives (spanyol) 6:1, 6:4
Zvonarjova (orosz, 21.)-Brianti (olasz) 6:3, 6:1
Henin (belga, 22.)-Pironkova (bolgár) 6:4, 6:3
Hantuchova (szlovák, 23.)-Tanasugarn (thaiföldi) 6:1, 6:1
Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 29.)-Cornet (francia) 6:4, 6:2
Craybas (amerikai)-O,Brien (brit) 6:0, 4:6, 6:2
Zakopalova (cseh)-Srebotnik (szlovén) 7:6 (7-3), 4:6, 6:2
Groth (ausztrál)-Csen (Chan, tajvani) 6:2, 6:3
Govorcova (fehérorosz)-Suárez Navarro (spanyol) 7:6 (11-9), 6:1
Mattek (amerikai)-King (amerikai) 6:2, 6:2
Flipkens (belga)-Morita (japán) 6:1, 6:4
Rodionova (ausztrál)-Makarova (orosz) 6:3, 6:2
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*Roland Garros: már biztos nem lesz címvédés a nőknél*
2010. 05. 28. 21.46


<RIGHT> 






*A címvédő orosz Szvetlana Kuznyecova már a harmadik fordulóban búcsúzott a párizsi nyílt teniszbajnokságon, miután pénteken három szettben kikapott honfitársától, Marija Kirilenkótól.*

A hatodik helyen kiemelt bajnok - aki már az előző körben is csak négy meccslabdát hárítva tudta legyőzni a német Andrea Petkovicot - 2 óra 24 perc alatt maradt alul 23 éves riválisával szemben.

Kuznyecova legutóbb 2003-ban szerepelt ilyen rosszul a Roland Garroson, akkor már az első körben kiesett. Tavalyi végső sikerét megelőzően 2008-ban elődöntőt, 2007-ben negyeddöntőt, 2006-ban pedig döntőt játszott.
A férfiaknál a hazai közönségkedvenc Jo-Wilfried Tsonga négy játszmában legyőzte a holland Thiemo de Bakkert, ezzel egyedüli franciaként - 19 indulóból - ott van a legjobb 16 között.

* Eredmények:
férfi egyes:
3. forduló (16 közé jutásért):
Tsonga (francia, 8.)-de Bakker (holland) 6:7 (6-8), 7:6 (7-4), 6:3, 6:4
*Söderling (svéd, 5.)-Montanes (spanyol, 29.) 6:4, 7:5, 2:6, 6:3
Cilic (horvát, 10.)-Mayer (argentin) 6:4, 3:6, 7:5, 6:7 (5-7), 6:4

* korábban:
3. forduló:
Federer (svájci, 1.)-Reister (német) 6:4, 6:0, 6:4
*Murray (brit, 4.)-Bagdatisz (ciprusi, 25.) 6:2, 6:3, 0:6, 6:2
Berdych (cseh, 15.)-Isner (amerikai, 17.) 6:2, 6:2, 6:1
Wawrinka (svájci, 20.)-Fognini (olasz) 6:3, 6:4, 6:1

* 2. forduló:
Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Zeballos (argentin) 6:2, 6:2, 6:3
*Djokovic (szerb, 3.)-Nisikori (japán) 6:1, 6:4, 6:4
Verdasco (spanyol, 7.)-Serra (francia) 6:2, 6:2, 0:6, 6:4
Ferrer (spanyol, 9.)-Malisse (belga) 6:2, 6:2, 2:0-nál Malisse feladta
Dolgopolov (ukrán)-Gonzalez (chilei, 12.) 6:3, 6:4, 6:3
Ljubicic (horvát, 14.)-Fish (amerikai) 6:2, 6:7 (8-10), 4:6, 6:2, 10:8
Ferrero (spanyol, 16.)-Riba (spanyol) 7:6 (7-5), 6:7 (13-15), 6:2, 6:2
Almagro (spanyol, 19.)-Darcis (belga) 6:3, 6:0, 7:5
Melzer (osztrák, 22.)-Mahut (francia) 6:1, 3:6, 7:6 (9-7), 6:4
Bellucci (brazil, 24.)-Andujar (spanyol) 1:6, 6:3, 2:6, 6:4, 6:2
Hewitt (ausztrál, 28.)-Istomin (üzbég) 1:6, 6:3, 6:4, 2:6, 6:2
Kohlschreiber (német, 30.)-Seppi (olasz) 7:6 (7-5), 6:3, 7:5 
Hanescu (román, 31.)-Sukin (kazah) 6:3, 6:4, 6:2
Ginepri (amerikai)-Starace (olasz) 3:6, 6:4, 6:3, 6:3

*  női egyes:
3. forduló:*
*Wozniacki (dán, 3.)-Dulgheru (román, 31.) 6:3, 6:4
*Gyementyjeva (orosz, 5.)-Wozniak (kanadai) 6:7 (2-7), 6:3, 6:4
Kirilenko (orosz, 30.)-Kuznyecova (orosz, 6.) 6:3, 2:6, 6:4
Pennetta (olasz, 14.)-Hercog (szlovén) 6:3, 6:0 
Schiavone (olasz, 17.)-Li (Li, kínai, 11.) 6:4, 6:2
Scheepers (dél-afrikai)-Amanmuradova (üzbég) 6:3, 6:3

*korábban:
3. forduló:
V. Williams (amerikai, 2.)-Cibulkova (szlovák, 26.) 6:3, 6:4*​*​**2. forduló:
S. Williams (amerikai, 1.)-Görges (német) 6:1, 6:1
*Stosur (ausztrál, 7.)-de los Rios (paraguayi) 4:6, 6:1, 6:0
Sarapova (orosz, 12.)-Flipkens (belga) 6:3, 6:3
Bartoli (francia, 13.)-Sanchez (francia) 7:5, 6:2
Wickmayer (belga, 16.)-Bammer (osztrák) 7:6 (7-4), 1:6, 7:5
Henin (belga, 22.)-Zakopalova (cseh) 6:3, 6:3
Hantuchova (szlovák, 23.)-Govorcova (fehérorosz) 7:5, 6:3 
Pivovarova (orosz)-Cseng (Zheng, kínai, 25.) 6:4, 6:3
Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 29.)-Craybas (amerikai) 6:4, 6:1

*női páros, 2. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
korábban*:
*Black, Vesznyina (zimbabwei, orosz, 6.)-Szávay, Szafina (magyar, orosz) 6:2, 6:3*


*Veszített nullára játszmát, mégis továbbment Murray*
2010. 05. 28. 19.11


<RIGHT> 
*



*


*A negyedik helyen kiemelt brit Andy Murray bejutott a nyolcaddöntőbe a francia nyílt teniszbajnokságon, miután négy szettben nyert pénteken a ciprusi Markosz Bagdatisz ellen.*
* Ellenfele a legjobb nyolc közé kerülésért a cseh Tomas Berdych lesz, aki rendkívül könnyedén győzte le az amerikai John Isnert.*​*​*<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 30)

*Roland Garros - Nadal a nyolcaddöntőben*
2010. 05. 29. 22.55


<RIGHT> 



*


Rafael Nadal három sima játszmában nyert szombaton a hozzá hasonlóan volt világelső ausztrál Lleyton Hewitt ellen és ezzel bejutott a nyolcaddöntőbe a párizsi nyílt teniszbajnokságon.
*​*
*A spanyol játékos, aki korábban sorozatban négy alkalommal diadalmaskodott a Roland Garroson, a következő körben a brazil Thomaz Belluccival találkozik.




*Roland Garros - Ferrer és Bartoli kiesett*
2010. 05. 29. 18.34


<RIGHT> 



*


A kilencedik helyen rangsorolt spanyol David Ferrer három játszmában kikapott az osztrák Jürgen Melzertől a férfi egyes harmadik fordulójában, a párizsi nyílt teniszbajnokságon.
*​*
*
A szombati játéknapon búcsúzott a hölgyek mezőnyében a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Marion Bartoli és Aravane Rezai. Utóbbit a Szávay Ágnest legyőző orosz Nagyja Petrova verte három nagyon szoros szettben. A mindent eldöntő harmadik játszmát 10:8-ra nyerte Petrova.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 1)

*Roland Garros: kialakultak a negyeddöntők*
2010. 05. 31. 20.43


<RIGHT> 






*A szerb Jelena Jankovics két sima játszmában nyert hétfőn a szlovák Daniela Hantuchova ellen és bejutott a legjobb nyolc közé a francia nyílt teniszbajnokságon, Párizsban.*

* Eredmények, nyolcaddöntő:
női egyes:*
Svedova (kazah)-Groth (ausztrál) 6:4, 6:3
*korábban:
*S. Williams (amerikai, 1.)-Peer (izraeli, 18.) 6:2, 6:2
Jankovic (szerb, 4.)-Hantuchova (szlovák, 23.) 6:4, 6:2
Stosur (ausztrál, 7.)-Henin (belga, 22.) 2:6, 6:1, 6:4

* A negyeddöntőben:* S. Williams-Stosur, Jankovic-Svedova, Schiavone (olasz, 17.)-Wozniacki (dán, 3.), Gyementyjeva (orosz, 3.)-Petrova (orosz, 19.)

*férfi egyes:*
Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Bellucci (brazil, 24.) 6:2, 7:5, 6:4
Djokovic (szerb, 3.)-Ginepri (amerikai) 6:4, 2:6, 6:1, 6:2
Melzer (osztrák, 22.)-Gabasvili (orosz) 7:6 (8-6), 4:6, 6:1, 6:4
Almagro (spanyol, 19.)-Verdasco (spanyol, 7.) 6:1, 4:6, 6:1, 6:4

*A negyeddöntőben*: Federer (svájci, 1.)-Söderling (svéd, 5.), Berdych (cseh, 15.)-Juzsnij (orosz, 11.), Melzer-Djokovic, Almagro-Nadal

*Eredmények, juniorok:
lány páros, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
*Babos, Stephens (magyar, amerikai, 5.)-Ginier, Pons (francia) 6:2, 6:2

*korábban:
fiú egyes, 1. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):
*Zsiga (10.)-Quiroz (ecuadori) 7:6 (7-5), 4:6, 6:4

* fiú páros, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
*Zsiga, Dzumhur (magyar, bosnyák, 1.)-Mena, Sell (argentin, brazil) 6:2, 6:3


*Nadal negyed-, Zsigáék nyolcaddöntőben*
2010. 05. 31. 19.41


<RIGHT> 






*Rafael Nadal, a francia nyílt teniszbajnokság egyik legnagyobb esélyese könnyedén, három játszmában verte hétfőn a brazil Thomaz Belluccit és bejutott a negyeddöntőbe.*

A Roland Garroson korábban sorozatban négyszer győztes spanyol salakkirály 2 óra 33 perc alatt múlta felül riválisát, akinek csak a második szettben volt némi esélye a felzárkózásra. Bellucci csupán egy vonatkozásban volt "jobb" az ibériai teniszezőnél: míg Nadal csak 27, a brazil 40 ki nem kényszerített könyvelhetett el.

Utolsóként a szintén spanyol Nicolás Almagro jutott be a negyeddöntőbe, miután négy játszmában nyert honfitársa, Fernando Verdasco ellen. A következő körben Nadal lesz az ellenfele, akivel legutóbb két hete, a madridi torna elődöntőjében találkozott és három játszmában kapott ki tőle.

* Eredmények, nyolcaddöntő:
férfi egyes:*
Almagro (spanyol, 19.)-Verdasco (spanyol, 7.) 6:1, 4:6, 6:1, 6:4

* korábban:
*Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Bellucci (brazil, 24.) 6:2, 7:5, 6:4
Djokovic (szerb, 3.)-Ginepri (amerikai) 6:4, 2:6, 6:1, 6:2
Melzer (osztrák, 22.)-Gabasvili (orosz) 7:6 (8-6), 4:6, 6:1, 6:4

*A negyeddöntőben:* Federer (svájci, 1.)-Söderling (svéd, 5.), Berdych (cseh, 15.)-Juzsnij (orosz, 11.), Melzer-Djokovic, Almagro-Nadal

* női egyes:
*S. Williams (amerikai, 1.)-Peer (izraeli, 18.) 6:2, 6:2
Stosur (ausztrál, 7.)-Henin (belga, 22.) 2:6, 6:1, 6:4

*Eredmény:
junior fiú páros, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
*Zsiga Máté, Damir Dzumhur (magyar, bosnyák, 1.)-Facundo Mena, Karue Sell (argentin, brazil) 6:2, 6:3​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## euler1974 (2010 Június 1)

Nagyon várom a szokásos Federer-Nadal meccset. (Remélem összejön.)


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 2)

*Kiesett Federer, így újra világelső lehet Nadal*
2010. 06. 01. 20.14


<RIGHT> 







*A címvédő Roger Federer négy szettben vereséget szenvedett kedden a svéd Robin Söderlingtől a párizsi nyílt teniszbajnokság negyeddöntőjében.*

Az első helyen kiemelt svájci világelső az első játszmát még nagyszerű játékkal megnyerte, ám teljesítménye fokozatosan romlott, míg a svéd egyre jobban feljavult, és a mérkőzést két ízben is megszakító eső is neki kedvezett.

A svéd játékos pályafutása során először nyert Federer ellen, eddig 12 találkozójukon vesztesen hagyta el a pályát.
Söderling tavaly a négyszeres győztes spanyol Rafael Nadalt győzte le a nyolcaddöntőben, akkor a fináléig menetelt, ahol éppen Federertől kapott ki.

Federer ezt megelőzően sorozatban 23 alkalommal jutott be Grand Slam-tornán a legjobb négy közé. A svájci veresége azt jelenti, hogy amennyiben Nadal megnyeri a tornát, akkor átveszi a vezetést a világranglistán.

A másik keddi, férfi egyes mérkőzésen a 15. helyen kiemelt cseh Tomas Berdych három sima játszmában győzte le a 11.-ként rangsorolt orosz Mihail Juzsnijt, és a fináléba kerülésért Söderlinggel találkozhat majd. A meccs a második szett elején eső miatt több mint egy órát állt, ám ez nem törte meg Berdych lendületét. 

*A sorozatban legtöbbször Grand Slam-elődöntős játékosok:
*23 alkalommal: Roger Federer (svájci, 2004: Wimbledon-2010: Australian Open)
10: Ivan Lendl (csehszlovák-amerikai, 1985: US Open-1988: Australian Open) és Rod Laver (ausztrál, 1960: Wimbledon-1962: US Open)
8: Ashley Cooper (ausztrál, 1957: Australian Open-1958: US Open)

*Eredmények:
férfi egyes, negyeddöntő:*
Söderling (svéd, 5.)-Federer (svájci, 1.) 3:6, 6:3, 7:5, 6:4
Berdych (cseh, 15.)-Juzsnij (orosz, 11.) 6:3, 6:1, 6:2

*Korábban:
női egyes, negyeddöntő:*
Gyementjeva (orosz, 5.)-Petrova (orosz, 19.) 2:6, 6:2, 6:0
Schiavone (olasz, 17.)-Wozniacki (dán, 3.) 6:2, 6:3

*  juniorok:
páros, nyolcaddöntő:
fiúk:*
Zsiga, Dzumhur (magyar, bosnyák, 1.)-Arneodo, Bourgue (francia) 6:2, 7:5

 *lányok*:
Babos, Stephens (magyar, amerikai, 5.)-Eskenazi, Kovinic (argentin, montenegrói) 6:3, 6:0

 *egyes, 2. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*lányok*:
Torro-Flor (spanyol)-Babos (5.) 6:3, 4:6, 6:4

 *fiúk*:
Zsiga (10.)-Chappell (amerikai) 6:1, 6:2​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 3)

*RG: hatalmas csatában kikapott, így Djokovics sem jutott elődöntőbe*
2010. 06. 02. 20.39


<RIGHT> 






*Az osztrák Jürgen Melzer 0-2-ről fordítva legyőzte a harmadik helyen kiemelt szerb Novak Djokovicsot a párizsi nyílt teniszbajnokság szerdai negyeddöntőjében.*

A 29 éves bécsi születésű játékos pályafutása során először jutott a négy közé Grand Slam-tornán.

*Eredmények:
 férfi egyes, negyeddöntő:*
Melzer (osztrák, 22.)-Djokovics (szerb, 3.) 3:6, 2:6, 6:2, 7:6 (7-3), 6:4
*korábban:
*Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Almagro (spanyol, 19.) 7:6 (7-2), 7:6 (7-3), 6:4
* 
Az elődöntőben*:
Söderling (svéd, 5.)-Berdych (cseh, 15.), Nadal-Melzer

* korábban:
női egyes, negyeddöntő:
*Stosur (ausztrál, 7.)-S. Williams (amerikai, 1.) 6:2, 6:7 (2-7), 8:6
Jankovic (szerb, 4.)-Svedova (kazah) 7:5, 6:4

* Az elődöntőben:*
Schiavone (olasz, 17.)-Gyementyjeva (orosz, 5.), Stosur-Jankovic

*juniorok:
egyes, nyolcaddöntő:
fiúk:*
Fernandes (brazil, 5.)-Zsiga (10.) 6:3, 6:1

*Honfitársa sem volt akadály Nadalnak*
2010. 06. 02. 19.47


<RIGHT> 






*A korábbi négyszeres győztes spanyol Rafael Nadal bejutott az elődöntőbe a párizsi nyílt teniszbajnokságon, miután szerdán három szettben legyőzte honfitársát, Nicolás Almagrót.*
A torna második kiemeltje az első két játszmát rövidítés után nyerte, majd a harmadikat 6:4-re, így továbbra is szettveszteség nélkül menetel.
Amennyiben Nadal diadalmaskodik a Roland Garroson, akkor átveszi a világranglistán a vezetést a svájci Roger Federertől.


*A nőknél is kiesett a világelső*
2010. 06. 02. 17.00


<RIGHT> 






*A világelső Serena Williams hatalmas csatában, három szettben kikapott az ausztrál Samantha Stosurtől a francia nyílt teniszbajnokság szerdai negyeddöntőjében.*

Ezzel biztossá vált, hogy a nők mezőnyben új győztes avatnak.
A 12-szeres Grand Slam-győztes Williamsnek a harmadik játszmában mérkőzéslabdája volt, ám nem tudta kihasználni, Stosur végül 2 óra 24 perc alatt diadalmaskodott.
A másik ágon a szerb Jelena Jankovic magabiztosan nyert a kazah Jaroszlava Svedova ellen.​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Június 3)

Nem értem hogy lehet egy meccset elveszíteni 2-0ról!!! Djokovics nagyon jól játszott az elsö két szettben, amit viszont utána müvelt az semmihez sem fogható. Szerintem mikor visszaengedte Melzert a meccsbe és már 2-2 volt, saját maga is elhitte hogy neki ez a meccs már elúszott!!! Sajnálom öt, szerettem volna ha össze jött volna a Djokovics - Nadal meccs. 
Szerény véleményem szerint Djokovics fejben nem elég erös, hisz már az elözö fordulókban sem volt a toppon. Nagyon sajnálom öt, személy szerint nekem a kedvencem, remélem mihamarabb összeszedi magát és ujra olyan lesz mint az a Djokovics aki képes azt hinni hogy megtudja nyerni a mecseket!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

​*Szülinapos Nadal*

*PÁRIZS — Óriási tortát kapott a Roland Garros rendezőitől és a játékostársaktól Rafael Nadal (24). A világranglista második helyén álló spanyol teniszsztár tegnap a francia nyílt bajnokságon ünnepelte születésnapját. Fülig érő szájjal fogadta a gratulációkat, de miért is lenne szomorú? Húsz meccset nyert sorozatban, bomba formában van, szettveszteség nélkül jutott a viadal elődöntőjébe.*

– Szörnyű játékkal kezdtem az idei Roland Garrost, de most már boldog vagyok, hiszen eddig minden sikerült, s úgy alakult, ahogyan elterveztem – mondta a köszöntésére egybegyűlteknek Nadal. – A mai nap persze más, mint a többi. Köszönöm mindenkinek, hogy ilyen ünnepélyessé tették, hogy gondoltak rám. Pénteken aztán folytatódik minden. Remélem, hogy győzök Párizsban, és hétfőtől én leszek a világelső.




*Honolulun át vezet Bode Miller útja a US Openre*
2010. 06. 03. 12.34


<RIGHT>






*Továbbra sem tett le szándékáról, hogy ott legyen, méghozzá versenyzőként az amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon Bode Miller, a Vancouverben szuperkombinációban olimpiai bajnok, négyszeres vb-aranyérmes alpesi síelő.*


Ahhoz, hogy elképzelése valóra váljon, meg kell nyernie az Egyesült Államok 16 kvalifikációs tornájának egyikét. Az idén szuper-óriásműlesiklásban ötkarikás ezüst-, lesiklásban pedig bronzérmes 32 éves amerikai síző - aki januárban állt elő nyári tervével - nem számít kezdőnek teniszben sem: 1996-ban, 19 évesen korcsoportjában megnyerte Maine állam bajnokságát. Kiegészítő sportágához azóta is kötődik, szülővárosában, a New Hampshire-beli Eastonban teniszakadémia társtulajdonosa.

*Amennyiben győz a csütörtökön kezdődő honolului tornán, pályára léphet az augusztus 30-án kezdődő US Open selejtezőjében.*


*Roland Garros: Babosék az elődöntőben*
2010. 06. 03. 18.25


<RIGHT>






*Babos Tímea az amerikai Sloane Stephensszel az oldalán bejutott az elődöntőbe a párizsi nyílt teniszbajnokság junior lány párosversenyében.*

A Roland Garros honlapja szerint Babosék két játszmában nyertek a Clothilde de Bernardi, Leolia Jeanjean francia duó ellen.
Babosék a négy között egy dán-kínai kettőssel találkoznak majd.

*Eredmény:*
*junior lány páros, negyeddöntő:*
Babos Tímea, Sloane Stephens (magyar, amerikai, 5.)-Clothilde de Bernardi, Leolia Jeanjean (francia) 6:3, 6:0

*korábban:*
*női egyes, elődöntő:*
Schiavone (olasz, 17.)-Gyementyjeva (orosz, 5.) 7:6 (7-3) után Gyementyjeva feladta
Stosur (ausztrál, 7.)-Jankovic (szerb, 4.) 6:1, 6:2

*junior fiú páros, negyeddöntő:*
Facundo Arguello, Agustin Velotti (argentin)-Zsiga Máté, Damir Dzumhur (magyar, bosnyák, 1.) 6:2, 6:4


*Jankovics sem tudta Stosur útját állni*
2010. 06. 03. 17.16


<RIGHT>






*Az olasz Francesca Schiavone után - szintén nagy meglepetésre - az ausztrál Samantha Stosur jutott be a párizsi nyílt teniszbajnokság női egyes fináléjába, miután csütörtökön könnyedén legyőzte a negyedik helyen kiemelt szerb Jelena Jankovicsot.*

Schiavonéhoz hasonlóan Stosur is először játszhat Grand Slam-torna döntőjében pályafutása során.

*Eredmény:*
*női egyes, elődöntő:*
Stosur (ausztrál, 7.)-Jankovics (szerb, 4.) 6:1, 6:2

*korábban:*
Schiavone (olasz, 17.)-Gyementyjeva (orosz, 5.) 7:6 (7-3) után Gyementyjeva feladta
​
<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha class=inlineimg title="Very Happy" border=0 codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" alt="" classid="clsid</OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

*RG: ki az esélyes a meglepetés-fináléban?*
2010. 06. 04. 15.59


<RIGHT> 






*Előzetesen valószínűleg maguk az érintettek sem gondolták, hogy az ausztrál Samantha Stosur és az olasz Francesca Schiavone játssza majd szombaton a párizsi francia nyílt teniszbajnokság női döntőjét.*

Bár a hetedik helyen kiemelt Stosur remek salakpályás szezont produkált és sokan titkos esélyesként tartották számon, az mindenképpen váratlan, hogy egészen a fináléig menetelt, ahol ráadásul ő az esélyes. A nemsokára 30 éves, pályafutása végéhez közeledő Schiavone döntőbe jutásával ugyanakkor szinte senki nem számolt - ő riválisához hasonlóan most először játszhat Grand Slam-győzelemért.

Kettejük párharcában a 26 esztendős Stosur vezet 4-1-re, és sikere esetén harminc év után az első ausztrál nő lehet, aki GS-t nyer. Ez legutóbb Evonne Goolagongnak sikerült 1980-ban, Wimbledonban.

*"Bizonyára segít majd a döntőben, hogy az előző három körben kiváló játékosokat sikerült legyőznöm. Ha már őket megvertem, miért ne tudnék még egy meccset megnyerni?"* - mondta a tavaly a legjobb négyig jutott Stosur arra utalva, hogy sorrendben a belga Justine Henint, a világelső amerikai Serena Williamst, majd a szerb Jelena Jankovicot is elbúcsúztatta.

A 30. születésnapját június 23-án ünneplő Schiavone sporttörténelmet írt azzal, hogy bekerült a döntőbe, ez GS-tornán korábban még egyetlen honfitársnőjének sem sikerült. Függetlenül a szombati meccs kimenetelétől a jövő héten a 17. helyről a top 10-be ugrik majd a világranglistán.

* "Kezdem felfogni, hogy tényleg történelmet írtam. Hogy mi lesz a döntőben? Fogalmam sincs, de tényleg. Boldog vagyok, hogy idáig eljutottam." *- fogalmazott a finálé előtt az olasz teniszező.

* A női egyes döntőjét szombaton 15 órától rendezik a Roland Garroson, a győztes 1.120.000, a vesztes pedig 560.000 eurót kap.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 5)

*Roland Garros, női egyes - Francesca Schiavone győzött*
2010. 06. 05. 17.07


* <RIGHT> *
*



**


Az olasz Francesca Schiavone nyerte a francia nyílt teniszbajnokság női egyesét, miután a szombati döntőben két szoros játszmában győzött az ausztrál Samantha Stosur ellen.*​*
​** Az összecsapás 1 óra 38 percig tartott a Philippe Chatrier-ről elnevezett centerpálya zsúfolásig megtelt lelátói előtt.
*​*
** Az idei Roland Garroson 17. helyen kiemelt, 30 esztendős Schiavone pályafutása során először diadalmaskodott Grand Slam-tornán.
* * Eredmény:
női egyes, döntő:
 -----------------
Francesca Schiavone (olasz, 17.)-Samantha Stosur (ausztrál, 7.) 6:4, 7:6 (7-2)
*​*
*

*Babos Timi: "Jól ment a játék!"*
2010. 06. 05. 17.05


<RIGHT>






*A magyar Babos Tímea és az amerikai Sloane Stephens kettőse nyerte a juniorkorú lányoknál a párizsi nyílt teniszbajnokság párosversenyét.*


A Roland Garros honlapja szerint a magyar-amerikai duó két könnyed játszmában, alig 64 perc alatt verte a spanyol Arruabarrena-Vecino, Torro-Flor kettőst.

A 17 éves soproni teniszező, aki a jövő héten már a budapesti viadalon lép pályára, tavaly is döntős volt a párizsi nyílt bajnokság juniorversenyében.

*"Nagyon boldog vagyok, mert jól ment a játék - mondta az MTI-nek sikere után a magyar teniszező. - Szinte végig támadtunk, sokat röptéztünk, a spanyolok jobbára az alapvonalról próbáltak pontokat szerezni. Külön örülök annak, hogy az egész tornán remekül ment a tenisz."*

*"Azt hiszem, nyugodtan kijelenthetem: a legjobb páros nyerte a fiatalok között a versenyt - lelkendezett Babos Csaba, a junior bajnok édesapja. - Tímea évek óta ott volt a nagy siker küszöbén, és most végre bejött."*

*Eredmény:*
*junior lány páros, döntő:*
-------------------------
Babos, Stephens (magyar, amerikai, 5.) - Arruabarrena-Vecino, Torro-Flor (spanyol) 6:2, 6:3
​
<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha class=inlineimg title="Very Happy" border=0 codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" alt="" classid="clsid</OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 7)

*Roland Garros - Az idei győztesek*
2010. 06. 06. 22.58 


<RIGHT> 



*


A vasárnap befejeződött francia nyílt teniszbajnokság győztesei:
*​*
*
*Férfi egyes:* *Rafael Nadal (spanyol, 2.)
Női egyes:* Francesca Schiavone (olasz, 17.)
*Férfi páros:* Daniel Nestor, Nenad Zimonjic (kanadai, szerb, 2.)
*Női páros:* Serena Williams, Venus Williams (amerikai, 1.)
Vegyespáros: Katarina Srebotnik, Nenad Zimonjic (szlovén, szerb, 6.)
Teniszlegendák (45 év alatt), férfi páros: Jevgenyij Kafelnyikov, Andrej Medvegyev (orosz, ukrán)
Teniszlegendák (45 év fölött) férfi páros: Andrés Gomez, John McEnroe (ecuadori, amerikai)
*Teniszlegendák, női páros: Martina Navratilova, Jana Novotna (amerikai, cseh)*

* juniorok:
Fiú egyes: *Agustin Velotti (argentin)
*Lány egyes:* Elina Szvitolina (ukrán, 8.)
*Fiú páros:* Duilio Beretta, Roberto Quiroz (perui, ecuadori, 7.)
*Lány páros:* *BABOS TÍMEA, Sloane Stephens (magyar, amerikai, 5.)
*​*
*​*Antalis Kupa - Csak Mikó jutott tovább a selejtezőből*
2010. 06. 06. 22.43


<RIGHT> 
*



**


A hat magyar játékos közül egyedül Mikó Zsófia jutott tovább a selejtezőből vasárnap azon a 25 ezer dollár összdíjazású női tenisztornán, amelyen a főtábla mérkőzései jövő kedden kezdődnek a Grand Slam Park Teniszklubban, Budapesten.
*​*
** Az Antalis Kupáért zajló versenyen az első helyen emelték ki Marosi Katalint, valamint szintén a 32-es elitmezőnyben kapott helyet Babos Tímea is, aki a junior párosok között szombaton megnyerte a Roland Garrost.

Eredmények, selejtező, 2. forduló:
----------------------------------
Mikó (16.)-Kovács 6:1, 6:3
Paszek (osztrák, 1.)-Lukács 6:0-nál Lukács feladta
Zanevska (ukrán, 2.)-Bulgakova 6:4, 7:5
Zoric (szerb, 3.)-Argyelán 6:1, 6:3
Vogt (liechtensteini, 10.)-Kapitány 6:3, 6:2
Az egyéni döntő győztese 2940 dollárral lesz gazdagabb és ötven világranglista-pontot kap.*
* 
A Kamaraerdőhöz közeli, Kapolcs utcai pályán jövő vasárnap 14 órától rendezik az egyes döntőjét, ezt követően a páros fináléra kerül sor. A selejtezők hétfőn 10 órakor fejeződnek be. A főtábla összecsapásait keddtől szombatig 10 órától bonyolítják le.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 9)

*Nadal már harmadik a kereseti örökranglistán*
2010. 06. 09. 07.15


<RIGHT> 






*A Roland Garroson aratott vasárnapi győzelmével Rafael Nadal már a harmadik helyet foglalja el a teniszezők kereseti örökranglistáján.*

A spanyol sztár az amerikai Andre Agassit taszította le a képzeletbeli dobogó legalsó fokáról. Az élen - több mint 12 millió dolláros előnnyel - a svájci Roger Federer vezet "Pistol Pete", vagyis az amerikai Pete Sampras előtt.
Az első tíz között csak két aktiv játékos, Federer és Nadal szerepel. 
* Az örökranglista élcsoportja:*

* 1. Roger Federer (svájci) 55.990.245 dollár
 2. Pete Sampras (amerikai) 43.280.489
 3. Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 31.229.108
 4. Andre Agassi (amerikai) 31.152.975
 5. Boris Becker (német) 25.080.956
 6. Jevgyenij Kafelnyikov (orosz) 23.883.797
 7. Ivan Lendl (amerikai) 21.262.417
 8. Stefan Edberg (svéd) 20.630.941
 9. Goran Ivanisevic (horvát) 19.876.579
10. Michael Chang (amerikai) 19.145.632
*​*
*<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 14)

*Női tenisz-világranglista - Szávay 52., Czink 70.*
2010. 06. 14. 09.52


<RIGHT> 



*


Az ezen a héten Eastbourne-ben szereplő Szávay Ágnes az 54.-ről az 52. helyre lépett előre, míg a s,hertogenbosch-i tornán érdekelt Czink Melinda a 70.-re csúszott vissza a női teniszezők legfrissebb, hétfőn kiadott világranglistáján.
*​*
*
* Női világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
* ---------------------------------------------------
*1. ( 1.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 8475 pont
* *2. ( 2.) Venus Williams (amerikai) 6506
3. ( 3.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 5970
* 4. ( 4.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 5780
5. ( 5.) Jelena Gyementyjeva (orosz) 5570
6. ( 6.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 4990
7. ( 7.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 4905
8. ( 8.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 4010
9. ( 9.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 3890
10. (11.) Li Na (kínai) 3475
11. (10.) Flavia Pennetta (olasz) 3450
12. (12.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 3246
13. (13.) Nadja Petrova (orosz) 3195
14. (14.) Shahar Peer (izraeli) 3175
15. (15.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 3170
*...52. (54.) Szávay Ágnes 1190
...70. (66.) Czink Melinda 947
...138. (135.) Arn Gréta 446
...182. (182.) Kapros Anikó 294
...198. (197.) Marosi Katalin 257
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 15)

*Eastbourne-i tenisztorna - Szávay győzelme*
2010. 06. 14. 21.55


<RIGHT> 



*


Szávay Ágnes győzelemmel mutatkozott be hétfőn az angliai Eastbourne-ben zajló tenisztorna női versenyének első fordulójában.

*​*
*A világranglista 52. helyén álló magyar játékos a rangsorban 38. fehérorosz Olga Govorcovát verte 2 óra 9 perces csatában, döntő szett rövidítésben.
Szávay a nyolcaddöntőben a nyolcadik helyen kiemelt francia Marion Bartolival találkozik. 

* Eredmények, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért)
nők (600 ezer dollár összdíjazás):
* ----------------------------------
Szávay-Govorcova (fehérorosz) 3:6, 6:2, 7:6 (7-2)
Stosur (ausztrál, 3.)-Oudin (amerikai) 6:4, 6:4
Bartoli (francia, 8.)-Dusevina (orosz) 6:4, 7:5
Martinez-Sánchez (spanyol) - Zvonarjeva (orosz) 6:3, 3:6, 7:5
Safarova (cseh)-Pavljutcsenkova (orosz) 6:4, 3:6, 6:4

* férfiak (490 ezer dollár összdíjazás):
* -----------------------------------------
Simon (francia, 3.)-Koroljev (kazah) 6:3, 6:7 (6-8), 6:4
Benneteau (francia, 4.)-Blake (amerikai) 7:6 (7-3), 7:5
Zeballos (argentin, 6.)-Lacko (szlovák) 6:4, 4:6, 7:5
Llodra (francia, 8.)-Emmrich (német) 6:0, 6:3
Isztomin (üzbég)-Schwank (argentin) 6:0, 6:3
Robert (francia)-Mayer (argentin) 7:6 (7-4), 6:4
Kuznyecov (orosz)-Nisikori (japán) 6:4, 3:1-nél Nisikori feladta
Sela (izraeli)-Anderson (dél-afrikai) 5:7, 6:3-nál Anderson feladta​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 21)

*Wimbledon: hétfőn kezd Szávay és Arn*
2010. 06. 20. 16.14


<RIGHT>






*Szávay Ágnes és Arn Gréta már a hétfői első játéknapon pályára lép a wimbledoni teniszbajnokságon, a női egyes első fordulójában.*

A viadal honlapja szerint Szávay a 10-es pálya negyedik párjában lesz érdekelt az orosz Jekatyerina Makarova ellen, míg Arn az ukrán Katerina Bondarenkóval a 7-es pálya negyedik meccsét játssza majd. A program mindkét pályán magyar idő szerint 13 órakor kezdődik.
A viadal harmadik magyar érdekeltje, Czink Melinda várhatóan kedden kezdi meg szereplését. Ő a hetedik helyen kiemelt lengyel Agnieszka Radwanska ellen lép pályára.


*Wimbledon: Serena Williams Green Day-koncerttel készül*
2010. 06. 21. 14.37


<RIGHT>





*A címvédő Serena Williams Green Day-koncerttel készült a hétfőn elrajtolt wimbledoni teniszbajnokságra.*

A világelső amerikai játékos "felkészülése részeként" szombaton ment el az amerikai rockegyüttes Wembley Stadionban tartott fellépésére.

*"Olyan volt, mint egy edzés. Ugráltam egy kicsit, nagyszerű volt" - mondta a háromszoros wimbledoni bajnok. - Aki ismer, tudja, hogy hatalmas Green Day-rajongó vagyok. Annyira közel voltak, nem hagyhattam ki."*
A koncert mellett még egy szokatlan esemény szerepel a fiatalabbik Williams wimbledoni programjában, ugyanis csütörtökön találkozik II. Erzsébet királynővel, aki 1977 óta először látogat ki a teniszszentélybe.
*"A pukedlizést még gyakorolnom kell"* - mondta királynői látogatással kapcsolatban Serena Williams, aki első mérkőzését a portugál Michelle Larcherrel játssza, s ha azt sikerrel veszi, a következő találkozója csütörtökön lesz, amikor* II. Erzsébet is a nézők soraiban lesz majd.*
Ahogy az elmúlt években, a Williams-testvérek idén is kihagyták a füvespályás felkészülési tornákat, azaz nem léptek pályára a francia nyílt teniszbajnokság óta.​
<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha class=inlineimg title="Very Happy" border=0 codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" alt="" classid="clsid</OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## szabop (2010 Június 22)

Szávay sajnos kikapott, viszont Arg Gréta megverte Bondarenkót (!). Gratula!!! 
Federer nagyon megszenvedett a győzelemért, madnem kiesett, az utolsó szettben viszont már nagyon magabiztos volt (ellenfele eléggé szétzunhant). Várom Nadal mai meccsét, meg kíváncsi vagyok Tsonga játékára is.


----------



## cicamica1988 (2010 Június 22)

nem tudjátok véletlenül hogy mi a helyzet a férfi mezőnyben? esetleg hol tudnám megnézni a férfiak wimbledoni párosításait, föként Djokovic érdekelne hogy kivel és mikor játszik!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 16)

*Szávay párosban elődöntős*
2010. 07. 15. 21.11


<RIGHT> 






*
Prága, 2010. július 15., - Szávay Ágnes - oldalán Monica Niculescuval - bejutott a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású, prágai salakpályás női tenisztorna párosversenyének elődöntőjébe.

A viadal honlapja szerint a magyar, román duó a nyolc között az Alizé Cornet, Magdalena Rybarikova francia, szlovák kettőst verte csütörtökön két szettben, 1 óra 10 perc alatt.

Korábban, egyesben Szávay bejutott a negyeddöntőbe, miután legyőzte a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Iveta Benesovát.

Eredmény, páros, negyeddöntő:

Szávay, Niculescu (magyar, román, 3.)-Cornet, Rybarikova 6:3, 6:4*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 19)

*Szávay Budapest után Prágát is meghódította egyesben*
2010. 07. 18. 16.23


<RIGHT> 






*A hetedik helyen kiemelt Szávay Ágnes 6:2, 1:6, 6:2-re nyert a vasárnapi döntőben a hazai közönség előtt szereplő cseh Barbora Zahlavova-Strycova ellen a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású, prágai salakpályás női tenisztornán.*

A viadal honlapja szerint az összecsapás 1 óra 57 percig tartott.
Szávay, aki múlt vasárnap megnyerte a Budapest Grand Prix-t a Római Teniszakadémián, oldalán a román Monica Niculescuval a párosverseny döntőjében is érdekelt a cseh fővárosban. A mérkőzésre később kerül sor.

* Eredmény, döntő:
SZÁVAY ÁGNES (7.)- Barbora Zahlavova-Strycova (cseh, 8.) 6:2, 1:6, 6:2*
Az első, 39 perces játszmában a 21 éves magyar teniszező gyorsan elhúzott és nagyon simán jutott előnyhöz. A folytatásban (31 p) a cseh hölgy igazolta a várakozásokat, miszerint nagy küzdő: Szávay ugyan megnyerte az első gémet, ám Zahlavova-Strycova sorozatban hat játékot hozva kiegyenlített. A mindent eldöntő utolsó felvonásban a magyar játékos ismét remek tenisszel rukkolt ki és végül magabiztosan szerezte meg idei második, pályafutása ötödik egyes WTA-tornagyőzelmét.



*Törött üveg miatt műteni kell SereNa Williamst*
2010. 07. 18. 08.05


 <RIGHT> 






*Meg kell műteni Serena Williamst, a női teniszezők világranglistájának éllovasát, miután egy étteremben egy törött üveg megvágta a jobb lábát.*

A női versenyeket szervező WTA szombati bejelentése szerint a baleset még a múlt héten történt, s a klasszis amerikai játékos a sérülés miatt három tornát fog kihagyni.
Serena Williams további részleteket nem árult el, csak annyit mondott: dühös, hogy nem lehet ott Isztambulban, Cincinnatiben és Montrealban.
Az utolsó Grand Slam-viadal, a US Open augusztus 30-án rajtol, a tengerentúli teniszező addigra várhatóan ismét egészséges lesz.


*Tenisz: Almagro otthon, a döntőben lepte meg Söderlinget*
2010. 07. 18. 17.13


<RIGHT> 






*Némi meglepetésre a negyedik helyen kiemelt spanyol Nicolas Almagro nyerte a 450 ezer euró összdíjazású, svédországi salakpályás férfi tenisztornát, miután a vasárnapi döntőben legyőzte az elsőként rangsorolt és címvédő, hazai kedvenc Robin Söderlinget.*

A győztes pályafutása hatodik végső sikerét aratta egyesben ATP-versenyen.

* Eredmény:
döntő:*
Almagro (spanyol, 4.)-Söderling (svéd, 1.) 7:5, 3:6, 6:2
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Tenisz: Roddick sem tudta megállítani a remek formában lévő Fisht*

<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*A múlt heti newporti tenisztornát megnyerő Mardy Fish sorozatban kilencedik győzelmét aratva Atlantában is bejutott a döntőbe, miután a négy között 7:6, 6:3-ra nyert honfitársa, az első helyen kiemelt Andy Roddick ellen.*

<!-- .cikkhead --><!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->Fish ellenfele a fináléban egy másik amerikai ászgyáros, John Isner lesz.​
<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=64><CAPTION>*ATP 250-ES TORNA, ATLANTA TENNIS CHAMPIONSHIPS, ATLANTA*
*(531 000 dollár, kemény pálya)*​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*EGYES, ELŐDÖNTŐ*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Fish (amerikai, 6.)–Roddick (amerikai, 1.) 7:6, 6:3

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*KORÁBBAN KÖZÖLT EREDMÉNY*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Isner (amerikai, 2.)–Anderson (dél-afrikai) 6:3, 6:7, 6:3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 26)

*Esélytelenebbek az amerikai házidöntőn Atlantában*
2010. 07. 25. 09.37


<RIGHT> 






*A hatodik helyen kiemelt amerikai Mardy Fish két játszmában legyőzte szombaton honfitársát, az elsőként rangsorolt Andy Roddickot, s ezzel bejutott a döntőbe az 531 ezer dollár összdíjazású, atlantai keménypályás férfi tenisztornán.*

A két héttel ezelőtt, Newportban diadalmaskodott Fish kilencedik mérkőzését nyerte meg sorozatban.
A másik ágon szintén egy hazai játékos, a második helyen kiemelt John Isner került a fináléba.

* Eredmények:
elődöntő:*

Fish (amerikai, 6.)-Roddick (amerikai, 1.) 7:6 (7-5), 6:3
Isner (amerikai, 2.)-Anderson (dél-afrikai) 6:3, 6:7 (7-9), 6:3
​
<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 27)

*Tenisz: Bardóczky szoros meccsen esett el a főtáblától*
2010. 07. 26. 19.36


<RIGHT> 






*Bardóczky Kornél vereséget szenvedett az osztrák Gerald Melzertől a 450 ezer euró összdíjazású horvátországi salakpályás férfi tenisztorna selejtezőjének harmadik fordulójában, így nem jutott a főtáblára.*

A viadal honlapja szerint a mérkőzés 2 óra 10 percig tartott, Bardóczky a második játszmában ellenfele 5:2-es vezetésénél meccslabdát hárított, ám ezt követően csak szépíteni tudott, egyenlíteni már nem.

Magyar férfi teniszező 2004 óta nem szerepelt ATP-torna főtábláján egyesben: hat esztendeje az idejekorán visszavonult Sávolt Attila játszott "elitmezőnyben".

* Eredmény, selejtező, 3. forduló:*
G. Melzer (osztrák)-Bardóczky 7:6 (7-5), 6:4



*Labdasportok, tenisz: győztek az esélyesek Gstaadban*
2010. 07. 26. 17.34


<RIGHT> 






*A 450 ezer euró összdíjazású salakpályás svájci férfi tenisztorna hétfői első fordulójában:*

* a 16 közé jutásért:
*Gasquet (francia, 7.)-Dusztov (üzbég) 6:3, 6:4
Sadecky (svájci)-Marti (svájci) 7:5, 1:6, 6:0
Lammer (svájci)-Brown (hamaicai) 7:5, 7:5
Haider-Maurer (osztrák)-Isztomin (üzbég) 6:3, 6:7 (5-7), 6:4
Brands (német)-Luczak (ausztrál) 6:4, 7:5



*Tenisz: Szávay egy helyet javított a világranglistán *
2010. 07. 26. 11.18


<RIGHT> 






*Nem történt komoly változás a női teniszezők világranglistájának élmezőnyében: a legfrissebb, hétfői sorrendben az élen továbbra is az amerikai Serena Williams áll, Szávay Ágnes pedig legjobb magyarként egy pozíciót javítva a 37.*

Az éllovas mögött a második helyet a szerb Jelena Jankovic, a harmadikat pedig Serena testvére, Venus foglalja el.
A versenyeket szervező WTA honlapja szerint Czink Melinda egy helyet rontott egy héttel ezelőtti pozícióján, így 72.

*Női világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):*
1. ( 1.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 8475 pont
2. ( 2.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 5900
3. ( 3.) Venus Williams (amerikai) 5606
4. ( 4.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 5555
5. ( 5.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 4890
6. ( 6.) Jelena Gyementyjeva (orosz) 4670
7. ( 7.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 4510
8. ( 8.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 4285
9. ( 9.) Vera Zvonarjova (orosz) 3965
10. (10.) Li Na (kínai) 3756
11. (11.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 3730
12. (13.) Justine Henin (belga) 3415
13. (12.) Flavia Pennetta (olasz) 3370
14. (14.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 3366
15. (15.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 3260
...37. (38.) Szávay Ágnes 1410
...72. (71.) Czink Melinda 947
...104. (104.) Arn Gréta 650
...206. (193.) Kapros Anikó 259​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*Tenisz: Petzschner már az első fordulóban kikapott Horvátországban*​ 
*Az első mérkőzésén vereséget szenvedett Philipp Petzschner a 450 ezer euró összdíjazású, horvátországi salakpályás férfi tenisztornán, így búcsúzott a további küzdelmektől A német teniszező a belga Olivier Rochustól kapott ki.*​ 
*ATP 250-ES TORNA, ATP STUDENA CROATIA OPEN, UMAG (398 250 dollár, salak)*​ 

*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>1. FORDULÓ</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Davigyenko (orosz, 1.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Robert (francia)–Patience (francia) 6:3, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Bolelli (olasz)–Veic (horvát) 7:6, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Chela (argentin, 8.)–Ramírez Hidalgo (spanyol) 6:4, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Ljubicic (horvát, 3.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Dodig (horvát)–Navarro (spanyol) 6:3, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Phau (német)–Fognini (olasz) 6:1, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Starace (olasz)–Sztahovszkij (ukrán, 7.) 6:3, 6:7, 6:0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Dolgopolov (ukrán, 6.)–Lorenzi (olasz) 6:3, 6:7, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Skugor (horvát)–Volandri (olasz) 6:2, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Cuevas (uruguayi)–Vagnozzi (olasz) 6:4, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Ferrero (spanyol, 4.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>O. Rochus (belga)–Petzschner (német, 5.) 6:2, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Seppi (olasz)–M. González (argentin) 6:3, 3:6, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Hájek (cseh)–Melzer (osztrák) 6:4, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Melzer (osztrák)–erőnyerő*


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*A 2. FORDULÓ PÁROSÍTÁSA, ÁGRAJZ SZERINT*</B>


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Davigyenko (orosz, 1.)–Robert (francia)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Bolelli (olasz)–Chela (argentin, 8.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Ljubicic (horvát, 3.)–Dodig (horvát)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Phau (német)–Starace (olasz)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Dolgopolov (ukrán, 6.)–Skugor (horvát)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Cuevas (uruguayi)–Ferrero (spanyol, 4.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>O. Rochus (belga)–Seppi (olasz)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Hájek (cseh)–Melzer (osztrák)</B>


*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>WTA-TORNA, ISTANBUL CUP, ISZTAMBUL (220 000 dollár, kemény pálya)*


​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*1. FORDULÓ*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Schiavone (olasz, 1.)–Keothavong (brit) 6:2, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Baltacha (brit)–Buyukakcay (török) 7:5, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Makarova (orosz)–Razzano (francia) 6:2, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Petkovic (német, 6.)–Özgen (török) 6:2, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Vögele (svájci)–Svedova (kazah, 4.) 6:4, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Vesznyina (orosz)–Jovanovszki (szerb) 6:2, 6:0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Radionova (ausztrál)–Eraydin (török) 6:1, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Pironkova (bolgár, 5.)–Malek (német) 7:6, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Larsson (svéd)–Schnyder (svájci, 8.) 6:4, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Cirstea (román)–Amanmuradova (üzbég) 7:6, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Rybariková (szlovák)–Schruff (német) 6:3, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 3.)–Domachowska (lengyel) 6:1, 6:0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Lapuscsenkova (orosz)–Zakopalová (cseh, 7.) 5:7, 6:2, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Groth (ausztrál)–Grönefeld (német) 6:2, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Dusevina (orosz)–Martic (horvát) 2:6, 7:5, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Sevastova (lett)–Kvitová (cseh, 2.) 6:2, 0:6, 6:4</B>


​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*A 2. FORDULÓ PÁROSÍTÁSA, ÁGRAJZ SZERINT*</B>


​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Schiavone (olasz, 1.)–Baltacha (brit)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Makarova (orosz)–Petkovic (német, 6.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Vögele (svájci)–Vesznyina (orosz)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Rodionova (orosz)–Pironkova (bolgár, 5.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Larsson (svéd)–Cirstea (román)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Rybariková (szlovák)–Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 3.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Lapuscsenkova (orosz)–Groth (ausztrál)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Dusevina (orosz)–Sevastova (lett)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 29)

*Tenisz: Gasquet már a nyolc között Svájcban*
2010. 07. 28. 17.37


<RIGHT> 







*A hetedik helyen kiemelt francia Richard Gasquet szerdán bejutott a legjobb nyolc közé a 450 ezer euró összdíjazású salakpályás svájci férfi tenisztornán.*

* Eredmények:
nyolcaddöntő:*

Montanes (spanyol, 4.)-Haider-Maurer (osztrák) 3:6, 6:1, 6:0
Gasquet (francia, 7.)-Brands (német) 6:7 (5-7), 6:3, 6:0
Gimeno-Traver (spanyol)-Beck (német) 7:5, 6:4​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 29)

*Menetelnek a kiemeltek a Los Angeles-i tenisztornán*

*A 619.500 dollár összdíjazású tornán egyetlen kiemelt sem esett ki *


*Egyik kiemelt sem botlott a 619.500 dollár összdíjazású Los Angeles-i keménypályás férfi tenisztorna szerdai játéknapján.*

*Eredmények, nyolcaddöntő:*

Querrey (amerikai, 2.)-Anderson (dél-afrikai) 7:6 (10-8), 4:6, 6:0
Bagdatisz (ciprusi, 3.)-Sweeting (amerikai) 3:6, 6:2, 6:3 
Tipsarevic (szerb, 6.)-Devvarman (indiai) 7:6 (11-9), 6:2
Schüttler (német)-Ginepri (amerikai) 6:3, 3:6, 6:4​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 30)

*Tenisz: Isztambulban kiesett a Garros-győztes, Umagban az eső nyert*

*Az Európában zajló három tenisztorna közül a horvátországi Umagban zajló ATP-tornán csütörtökön eső miatt az összes meccset törölték. Svájcban, Gstaadban az első helyen kiemelt orosz Mihail Juzsnij két szettben jutott a legjobb nyolc közé a hazai Alexander Sadecky ellen, míg az isztambuli női tornán a brit színekben versenyző Elena Baltacha búcsúztatta az elsőként rangsorolt idei Roland Garros győztes olasz Francesca Schiavnoét.*​<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>* ATP 250-ES TORNA, ALLIANZ SUISSE OPEN, GSTAAD (398 250 euró, salak) *</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*EGYES, NYOLCADDÖNTŐ*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Juzsnij (orosz, 1.)–Sadecky (svájci) 7:5, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Sukin (kazah)–Gil (portugál) 6:3, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Andrejev (orosz)–Chiudinelli (svájci) 6:3, 6:7, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Chardy (francia)–Nieminen (finn) 7:6, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Almagro (spanyol, 2.)–Lammer (svájci) 3:6, 6:3, 6:2

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*A NYOLCADDÖNTŐ ÖSSZES EREDMÉNYE, ÁGRAJZ SZERINT*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Juzsnij (orosz, 1.)–Sadecky (svájci) 7:5, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Sukin (kazah)–Gil (portugál) 6:3, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Montanés (spanyol, 4.)–Haider-Maurer (osztrák) 3:6, 6:1, 6:0</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Gasquet (francia, 7.)–Brands (német) 6:7, 6:3, 6:0</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Gimeno-Traver (spanyol)–A. Beck (német) 7:5, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Andrejev (orosz)–Chiudinelli (svájci) 6:3, 6:7, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Chardy (francia)–Nieminen (finn) 7:6, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Almagro (spanyol, 2.)–Lammer (svájci) 3:6, 6:3, 6:2

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>*WTA-TORNA, ISTANBUL CUP, ISZTAMBUL (220 000 dollár, kemény pálya) *</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*2. FORDULÓ*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Baltacha (brit)–Schiavone (olasz, 1.) 6:4, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Cirstea (román)–Larsson (svéd) 6:4, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Groth (ausztrál)–Lapuscsenkova (orosz) 6:2, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 3.)–Rybariková (szlovák) 6:3, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*A 2. FORDULÓ ÖSSZES EREDMÉNYE ÁGRAJZ SZERINT*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Baltacha (brit)–Schiavone (olasz, 1.) 6:4, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Petkovic (német, 6.)–Makarova (orosz) 7:6, 5:7, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Vesznyina (orosz)–Vögele (svájci) 6:3, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Rodionova (ausztrál)–Pironkova (bolgár, 5.) 6:1, 3:6, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Cirstea (román)–Larsson (svéd) 6:4, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 3.)–Rybariková (szlovák) 6:3, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Groth (ausztrál)–Lapuscsenkova (orosz) 6:2, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Dusevina (orosz)–Sevastova (lett) 6:3, 6:7, 6:2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Tenisz: jól szerepel a Ljubicic a hazai közönség előtt*
2010. 07. 30. 14.50


<RIGHT> 






*A harmadik helyen kiemelt, hazai közönség előtt szereplő Ivan Ljubicic és a másodikként rangsorolt osztrák Jürgen Melzer is bejutott a nyolc közé a 450 ezer euró összdíjazású, horvátországi salakpályás férfi tenisztornán.*

Mivel a csütörtöki programot teljesen elmosta az eső, a péntek délelőtti nyolcaddöntők után délután-este a negyeddöntőket is lejátsszák Umagban.

* Eredm**ények, nyolcaddöntő:*

*Melzer (osztrák, 2.)-Hajek (cseh) 6:1, 6:0
*Ljubicic (horvát, 3.)-Dodig (horvát) 4:6, 6:4, 6:2
Starace (olasz)-Phau (német) 6:4, 6:0
Seppi (olasz)-O. Rochus (belga) 6:4, 6:2


*Tenisz: Bartoli és Sarapova is menetel Stanfordban*
2010. 07. 30. 09.05


<RIGHT> 






*A negyedik helyen kiemelt francia Marion Bartoli, illetve az ötödikként rangsorolt orosz Marija Sarapova is bejutott csütörtökön a 700 ezer dollár összdíjazású stanfordi női keménypályás tenisztorna negyeddöntőjébe.*

* Eredmények, nyolcaddöntő:*

*Bartoli (francia, 4.)-Ivanovicc (szerb) 6:3, 6:4
*Sarapova (orosz, 5.)-Govorcova (fehérorosz) 6:3, 6:3
Kirilenko (orosz)-Peer (izraeli, 6.) 6:4, 6:3
Azarenka (fehérorosz, 8.)-Oudin (amerikai) 6:3, 6:1


​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Gstaadi tenisztorna - Almagro-Gasquet döntő lesz*
2010. 07. 31. 17.40 <RIGHT> 



*


A spanyol Nicolas Almagro és a francia Richard Gasquet jutott be szombaton a 450 ezer euró összdíjazású, salakpályás svájci férfi tenisztorna döntőjébe.
*​*
*
* Eredmények, elődöntő:
* ------------------------
Almagro (spanyol, 2.) - Gimeno-Traver (spanyol) 7:6 (9-7), 3:6, 6:3
Gasquet (francia, 7.)-Scsukin (kazah) 6:3, 6:4​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Umagi tenisztorna - Ferrero és Starace a döntőben*
2010. 08. 01. 01.25 


<RIGHT> 



*


A negyedik helyen kiemelt spanyol Juan Carlos Ferrero, valamint az olasz Potito Starace jutott be a vasárnapi döntőbe szombaton a 450 ezer euró összdíjazású, horvátországi salakpályás férfi tenisztornán.
*​*
*
* Eredmények, elődöntő:
* ---------------------
*Ferrero (spanyol, 4.)-Seppi (olasz) 6:4,* 6:2
Starace (olasz)-Chela (argentin, 8.) 6:7 (4-7), 6:3, 6:2
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*Cincinnati tenisztorna - Federer és Fish a döntőben*
2010. 08. 22. 09.41


<RIGHT> 



*


Roger Federer és Mardy Fish jutott be a döntőbe a 2,43 millió dollár összdíjazású, cincinnati keménypályás férfi tenisztornán.
*​*
*A harmadik helyen kiemelt svájci a szombati játéknapon könnyedén győzte le az egy nappal korábban a világelső spanyol Rafael Nadalt búcsúztató ciprusi Markosz Bagdatiszt. Címét a továbbra is jó formában teniszező amerikai Fish ellen védheti meg, aki honfitársán, Andy Roddickon keresztül jutott a fináléba.
Federer negyedszer lehet bajnok Cincinnatiban, a tavalyi sikerét megelőzően ugyanis győzött 2005-ben és 2007-ben is.
* Eredmények, elődöntő:
* -----------------------
Federer (svájci, 3.)-Bagdatisz (ciprusi) 6:4, 6:3
Fish (amerikai)-Roddick (amerikai, 9.) 4:6, 7:6 (7-3), 6:1​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Wozniacki nyerte a döntőt Montrealban*
2010. 08. 23. 21.50


<RIGHT> 






*A dán Caroline Wozniacki nyerte meg a kétmillió dollár összdíjazású montreali keménypályás női tenisztornát, miután hétfőn a két elődöntőt rögtön követő fináléban könnyedén verte az orosz Vera Zvonarjovát.*


A kilencedik trófeáját elhódító, 20 éves győztes sikeréért 350 ezer dollárt kapott.
Az elődöntőket és a finálét eredetileg szombaton és vasárnap kellett volna lebonyolítani, ám a folyamatos esőzés meghiúsította a rendezők terveit.


*Eredmény, döntő:*
Wozniacki (dán, 2.)-Zvonarjova (orosz, 8.) 6:3, 6:2

* korábban:
elődöntők:*
Wozniacki (dán, 2.)-Kuznyecova (orosz, 11.) 6:2, 6:3
Zvonarjova (orosz, 8.)-Azarenka (fehérorosz, 10.) 7:6 (8-6), 1:0-nál Azarenka feladta




*Tenisz: jól kezdtek az oroszok New Havenben*
2010. 08. 23. 20.07


<RIGHT> 






*A negyedik helyen kiemelt orosz Jelena Gyementyjeva, valamint honfitársa, a nyolcadikként rangsorolt Nagyja Petrova is győzelemmel rajtolt hétfőn az egyesült államokbeli New Havenben zajló tenisztorna női versenyében.*


* Eredmények:
 férfiak (663.750 dollár összdíjazás):
 1. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):*
Brands (német)-Kubot (lengyel) 6:4, 2:6, 7:5
Becker (német)-Chiudinelli (svájci) 7:6 (7-3), 6:3
Koroljov (kazah)-Gil (portugál) 6:4, 6:2
Young (amerikai)-Robert (francia) 6:1, 6:2

*nők (600 ezer dollár összdíjazás):
 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
Gyementyjeva (orosz, 4.) - Martinez-Sánchez (spanyol) 6:1, 6:2
Petrova (orosz, 8.)-Lepchenko (amerikai) 1:6, 7:5, 6:1​<CENTER class=focim><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 25)

*Tenisz: kiesett a második kiemelt New Havenben*
2010. 08. 25. 08.42


<RIGHT> 






*A második helyen kiemelt brazil Thomaz Bellucci a második fordulóban kikapott, és kiesett az egyesült államokbeli New Havenben zajló tenisztorna férfi versenyében.*


* Eredmények:
 férfiak (663.750 dollár):
 2. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*​*​*Bagdatisz (ciprusi, 1.)-Andrejev (orosz, 1.) 6:2, 6:4
Lacko (szlovák)-Bellucci (brazil, 2.) 6:4, 6:7 (4-7), 6:0
Robredo (spanyol, 6.)-Dent (amerikai) 5:7, 6:4, 6:4
De Bakker (holland, 12.)-Kukuskin (kazah) 6:1, 6:7 (6-8), 6:4
Chela (argentin, 14.)-Young (amerikai) 5:7, 6:4, 6:0

* korábban közölt eredmények:*
Stepanek (cseh)-Gonzalez (chilei, 3.) 6:2, 6:4
Golubjev (kazah, 5.)-Gonzalez (argentin) 6:3, 2:6, 6:2
Mayer (német, 8.)-Hajek (cseh) 6:3, 6:1
Koroljov (kazah)-Berrer (német, 13.) 6:4, 7:5
Isztomin (üzbég, 15.)-Becker (német) 6:3, 6:1
Hanescu (román, 16.)-Brands (német) 6:3, 6:4
Marcsenko (ukrán)-Bester (kanadai) 6:3, 6:3
Gabasvili (orosz)-X. Malisse (belga, 11.) 4:4-nél Malisse visszalépett
* 
nők (600 ezer dollár):
 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
*Pennetta (olasz, 7.)-Klejbanova (orosz) 6:4, 6:4

* 2. forduló (nyolcaddöntő):*
Stosur (ausztrál, 2.)-Errani (olasz) 6:1, 3:6, 7:6 (7-4)

* korábban közölt eredmények:
1. forduló:*​*​*Bacsinszky (svájci)-Wickmayer (belga, 5.) 6:3, 6:1
Bartoli (francia, 6.)-A. Bondarenko (ukrán) 6:7 (4-7), 7:6 (7-2), 6:3
Kirilenko (orosz)-Vesznyina (orosz) 6:1, 3:6, 6:1
Govorcowa (fehérorosz)-Petkovic (német) 6:2, 6:2
Rodionova (ausztrál)-Pironkova (bolgár) 6:1, 7:5​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Tenisz: hibátlanok a kiemeltek New Havenben*
2010. 08. 25. 20.52


<RIGHT> 






*Nem hibáztak a kiemelt játékosok az egyesült államokbeli New Havenben zajló tenisztorna női versenyének szerdai első négy nyolcaddöntős összecsapásán.*

* Eredmények:
 férfiak (663.750 dollár összdíjazás):
*​*
** 2. forduló:
*Troicki (szerb, 10.)-Nieminen (finn) 7:5, 6:3

* nyolcaddöntő:*
Korojlov (kazah)-Marcsenko (ukrán) 7:6 (7-5), 6:4
Isztomin (üzbég, 15.)-Lacko (szlovák) 6:2, 2:6, 6:3
* 
 nők (600 ezer dollár):
 nyolcaddöntő:
*Gyementyjeva (orosz, 4.)-K. Bondarenko (ukrán) 7:6 (7-4), 6:7 (5-7), 6:4
Bartoli (francia, 6.)-Rodionova (ausztrál) 6:3, 6:1
Pennetta (olasz, 7.)-Govorcova (fehérorosz) 6:3, 6:2
Petrova (orosz, 8.) - Mattek-Sands (amerikai) 6:3, 6:2​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Tenisz: New Havenben Bagdatisz sem tudta megállítani Sztahovszkijt*

*A New Havenben zajló, 663 750 dollár összdíjazású ATP-torna negyeddöntőjőben a 9. helyen kiemelt ukrán Szerhij Sztahovszkij az elsőként rangsorolt ciprusi Markosz Bagdatisz ellen nyert három szettben.*



<!-- .cikkhead -->Az ukrán kiváló formában játszik, előző nap a hatodikként rangsorolt spanyol Tommy Robredót búcsúztatta, míg az elődöntőben a 12. helyen kiemelt holland Thiemo de Bakkerrel találkozik majd.

*ATP 250-ES TORNA, PILOT PEN TENNIS, NEW HAVEN*
*(663 750 dollár, kemény pálya)*​*<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>EGYES, NEGYEDDÖNTŐ</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Sztahovszkij (ukrán, 9.)–Bagdatisz (ciprusi, 1.) 5:7, 6:1, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Troicki (szerb, 10.)–Stepánek (cseh) 6:2, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Isztomin (üzbég, 15.)–Gabasvili (orosz) 6:1, 3:6, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>MÁR KÖZÖLT EREDMÉNY​**
​*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>De Bakker (holland, 12.)–Koroljov (kazah) 6:4, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*AZ ELŐDÖNTŐ PÁROSÍTÁSA*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Sztahovszkij (ukrán, 9.)–De Bakker (holland, 12.)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Troicki (szerb, 10.)–Isztomin (üzbég, 15.)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</B>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 28)

*New Haven-i tenisztorna - Sztahovszkij az első döntős a férfiaknál*
2010. 08. 27. 22.36


<RIGHT> 



*


Elsőként az ukrán Szerhij Sztahovszkij jutott be a döntőbe az egyesült államokbeli New Havenben zajló tenisztorna férfi versenyében, miután pénteken két játszmában nyert a holland Thiemo de Bakker ellen.
*​*
** Eredmények:
férfiak (663.750 dollár összdíjazás):
* ------------------------------------
*elődöntő:
*Sztahovszkij (ukrán, 9.)-de Bakker (holland, 12.) 6:3, 6:4
később:
Troicki (szerb, 10.)-Isztomin (üzbég, 15.)

*korábban:
nők (600 ezer dollár):
* ----------------------
elődöntő:
Petrova (orosz, 8.)-Kirilenko (orosz) 2:6, 6:2, 6:2
később:
Wozniacki (dán, 1.)-Gyementyjeva (orosz, 4.)​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*New Haven-i tenisztorna - Wozniacki győzött*
2010. 08. 29. 01.00 


<RIGHT> 



*


Az első helyen kiemelt dán Caroline Wozniacki nyerte az egyesült államokbeli New Havenben zajló tenisztorna női versenyét, miután a szombati döntőben három játszmában győzött a nyolcadikon rangsorolt orosz Nagyja Petrova ellen.

*​*
*A húszéves Wozniacki idei negyedik, pályafutása tizedik WTA-tornáján diadalmaskodott egyesben. 
* eredmények:
nők (600 ezer dollár):
* ----------------------
* döntő:
*Wozniacki (dán, 1.)-Petrova (orosz, 8.) 6:3, 3:6, 6:3

* később:
férfiak (663.750 dollár összdíjazás):
* ------------------------------------
*döntő:
*Isztomin (üzbég, 15.)-Sztahovszkij (ukrán, 9.)​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Serena Williams új orrot csináltatott magának *

​*Serena Williamst néha azért kritizálták, mert túl férfias jelenség. A teniszpályán ellenállhatatlan amerikai hölgy egy magazin partiján jelent meg legutóbb, és alaposan rácáfolt ezekre a véleményekre, miután nőies ruhában, sminkben jelent meg, és a plasztikázott orra miatt sokkal finomabb vonásai lettek.*

A US Openről hiányzik a címvédő Venus Williams, hiszen lábműtétje után még mindig lábadozik az amerikai teniszező. A világelső játékos a jelek szerint nem töltötte haszontalanul ezt az időszakot, a legfrissebb képek ugyanis arról tanúskodnak, hogy időközben új orrot csináltatott magának. Serena a Hamptons Magazine New York-i partiján jelent meg egy szexis párducmintás ruhában, ám a jelenlévők mégsem ezzel, hanem a sztár arcával voltak elfoglalva.





​
Való igaz, Williams remekül festett, a szolíd sminkje és a frizurája is tökéletes volt, ám a vonásai az átplasztikázott orra miatt lettek sokkal finomabbak. Az összképet még a lábán viselt járógipsz sem rontotta el, és sokak szerint ő volt az estély legfeltűnőbb jelensége.
Serena egyébként elmondta, hogy élvezi a semmittevést, és azt, hogy mindenre van ideje, emellett jókat alszik, és hagyja, hogy a barátok ápolgassák őt. Hogy mikor láthatjuk őt ismét a pályán, azt még nem lehet megmondani.
Dr.Sport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Női tenisz-világranglista - Szávay a 36. helyről kezdi a US Opent*
2010. 08. 29. 15.40


<RIGHT> 



*


A legjobb magyar, Szávay Ágnes a 36. helyen áll a női teniszezők legfrissebb világranglistáján, amelyet a hétfőn kezdődő, New York-i US Open miatt már vasárnap kiadott a női versenyeket szervező WTA.

*​*
*Az idei utolsó Grand Slam-torna másik főtáblás magyarja, Arn Gréta maradt a 104.
Szávay elsőfordulós ellenfele, a cseh Sandra Zahlavova a 91., Arn riválisa, a címvédő belga Kim Clijsters pedig a harmadik a rangsorban.
 Czink Melinda változatlanul a 86. helyen áll.​​* Női világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
* ---------------------------------------------------
1. ( 1.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 7895 pont
2. ( 2.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 6410
3. ( 3.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 5325
4. ( 4.) Venus Williams (amerikai) 5176
5. ( 5.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 5145
6. ( 6.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 4550
7. ( 7.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 4450
8. ( 8.) Vera Zvonarjova (orosz) 4430
9. ( 9.) Li Na (Li Na, kínai) 4015
10. (10.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 3995
11. (11.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 3775
12. (13.) Jelena Gyementyjeva (orosz) 3765
13. (12.) Szvetlana Kuznyecova (orosz) 3516
14. (15.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 3455
15. (14.) Justine Henin (belga) 3415
...36. (35.) Szávay Ágnes 1475
...86. (86.) Czink Melinda 779
...104. (104.) Arn Gréta 660
...204. (205.) Kapros Anikó 259
...248. (251.) Marosi Katalin 204
xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*US Open: Szávay könnyen vette az első fordulót*
2010. 08. 30. 21.51


<RIGHT> 






*Szávay Ágnes két játszmában nyert hétfőn a cseh Sandra Zahlavova ellen a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokság 1. fordulójában.*

A világranglistán 36. magyar játékos mindössze 59 perc alatt győzte le a WTA-rangsorban 91. riválisát.
Szávay a második fordulóban a 19. helyen kiemelt olasz Flavia Pennetta és az amerikai Irina Falconi párharcának győztesével találkozik.

*Eredmény:
női egyes, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):*
*Szávay-Zahlavova (cseh) 6:0, 6:2*

* Eredmények:
női egyes, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):*
Szávay-Zahlavova (cseh) 6:0, 6:2
Peer (izraeli, 16.) - Kostanic-Tosic (horvát) 6:4, 7:5
Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 20.)-Barrois (német) 6:4, 6:1
Kvitova (cseh, 27.)-Hradecka (cseh) 6:4, 7:5
Peers (ausztrál)-Wozniak (kanadai) 6:0, 6:1 
Dulko (argentin)-Kerber (német) 6:3, 6:1
Minella (luxemburgi)-Hercog (szlovén) 6:4, 7:5
Errani (olasz)-Garbin (olasz) 7:6 (7-4), 7:5
Rodionova (ausztrál)-Jovanovski (szerb) 7:5, 6:4
Mirza (indiai)-de Brito (portugál) 6:3, 6:2

* korábban:
*Clijsters (belga, 2.)-ARN 6:0, 7:5
Schiavone (olasz, 6.)-Morita (japán) 6:1, 6:0
Gyementyjeva (orosz, 12.)-Govorcova (fehérorosz) 6:1, 6:2
Klejbanova (orosz, 28.)-Larsson (svéd) 7:6 (7-4), 6:2
A. Bondarenko (ukrán, 29.)-Dusevina (orosz) 6:0, 5:7, 6:4
Camerin (olasz)-Ferguson (ausztrál) 6:4, 6:0
Baltacha (brit)-Martic (horvát) 6:2, 6:2
Oudin (amerikai)-Szavcsuk (ukrán) 6:3, 6:0

* férfi egyes, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):*
Davigyenko (orosz, 6.)-Russel (amerikai) 6:4, 6:1, 6:3
Cilic (horvát, 11.)-Marcsenko (ukrán) 7:5, 6:3, 6:1
Dodig (horvát)-Gonzalez (chilei, 27.) 6:7 (2-7), 6:1, 1:0-nál Gonzalez feladta
de Bakker (holland)-Gicquel (francia) 6:4, 7:5, 6:2

*korábban:
*Ferrero (spanyol, 22.)-Klizan (szlovák) 6:1, 6:3, 6:0
Gasquet (francia)-Greul (német) 6:3, 6:4, 6:2
Nisikori (japán)-Koroljov (kazah) 7:6 (7-0), 5:2-nél Koroljov feladta​<CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER class=focim>*Arn nem tudott csodát tenni Clijsters ellen*</CENTER><CENTER class=felso>2010. 08. 30. 20.28</CENTER><CENTER class=felso> </CENTER><CENTER class=felso> </CENTER><CENTER class=felso> <RIGHT> </CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER>*Arn Gréta két játszmában kikapott hétfőn a címvédő, második helyen kiemelt belga Kim Clijstertől a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokság 1. fordulójában.*</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> A világranglistán 104. magyar játékos 61 perc alatt szenvedett vereséget a WTA-rangsorban jelenleg harmadik riválistól.
Az első szett mindössze 18 perc alatt lett a volt világelsőé, a magyar játékos kissé megilletődötten játszott az Arthur Ashe Stadionban. A második felvonásra ugyanakkor összekapta magát, és egy dupla brékkel 4:0-ra elhúzott, majd 5:3-nál már a játszmáért adogathatott. Clijsters azonban nem hagyta magát, előbb egyenlített, néhány perc múlva pedig már ő szerválhatott - a meccsért. Nem is hibázott, s így bejutott a 64 közé.</CENTER><CENTER> A másik főtáblás magyar, Szávay Ágnes 21 óra körül kezd a cseh Sandra Zahlavova ellen.</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> *Eredmények:
női egyes, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):*
Clijsters (belga, 2.)-ARN 6:0, 7:5
Klejbanova (orosz, 28.)-Larsson (svéd) 7:6 (7-4), 6:2
A. Bondarenko (ukrán, 29.)-Dusevina (orosz) 6:0, 5:7, 6:4
Camerin (olasz)-Ferguson (ausztrál) 6:4, 6:0</CENTER><CENTER>
* korábban:
*Schiavone (olasz, 6.)-Morita (japán) 6:1, 6:0
Gyementyjeva (orosz, 12.)-Govorcova (fehérorosz) 6:1, 6:2
Baltacha (brit)-Martic (horvát) 6:2, 6:2
Oudin (amerikai)-Szavcsuk (ukrán) 6:3, 6:0</CENTER><CENTER></CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER class=focim>*Tenisz: változatlan a férfi ranglista*</CENTER><CENTER class=felso>2010. 08. 30. 08.58</CENTER><CENTER class=felso> </CENTER><CENTER class=felso> </CENTER><CENTER class=felso> <RIGHT> </CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER>*A hétfőn kezdődő US Open előtt nem változott a férfi tenisz-világranglista élcsoportja, amelyet továbbra is fölényesen vezet a spanyol Rafael Nadal a svájci Roger Federer előtt.*</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> A versenyeket szervező ATP honlapja szerint a legjobb magyar, Balázs Attila 12 helyet rontva a 204.</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER>*  Hagyományos világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):*</CENTER><CENTER>
* 1. ( 1.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 10.745 pont
* 2. ( 2.) Roger Federer (svájci) 7215
3. ( 3.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 6665
4. ( 4.) Andy Murray (brit) 5125
5. ( 5.) Robin Söderling (svéd) 4910
6. ( 6.) Nyikolaj Davigyenko (orosz) 4285
7. ( 7.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 3860
8. ( 8.) Fernando Verdasco (spanyol) 3330
9. ( 9.) Andy Roddick (amerikai) 3225
10. (10 .) Juan Martin del Potro (argentin) 3170
11. (11.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 3085
12. (12.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 3065
13. (13.) Marin Cilic (horvát) 2855
14. (14.) Mihajil Juzsnyij (orosz) 2620
15. (15.) Jürgen Melzer (oszták) 2470
*...204. (192.) Balázs Attila 243
</CENTER>*<CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER class=focim>*US Open: mikrofonok lesznek a játékosok páholyában*</CENTER><CENTER class=felso>2010. 08. 30. 07.15 </CENTER><CENTER class=felso> </CENTER><CENTER class=felso> </CENTER><CENTER class=felso>* <RIGHT> *</CENTER><CENTER>*



*</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER>*A viadal történetében először a tévénézők hallhatják, hogyan reagálnak a játékosok páholyában helyet foglaló edzők és hozzátartozók a hétfőn (ma) kezdődő tenisz US Openen.*</CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER>Az újítást a centerpályának számító Arthur Ashe Stadionban alkalmazzák, a felvételeket pedig néhány másodperces késéssel küldik az éterbe. Utóbbi megoldás hivatalos indoklása az, hogy az elhangzottak "minőségi kontrollon" mennek át, azaz az esetleges szitokszavakat kivágják.
xlsport </CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*US Open - Spanyol továbbjutók*
2010. 09. 05. 22.41


<RIGHT> 



*


A férfiaknál már a világelső Rafael Nadal mérkőzése előtt bejutott három spanyol kiemelt a legjobb nyolc közé vasárnap a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon.
*​*
*
* Eredmények:
férfi egyes, nyolcaddöntő:
* ------------------------
Ferrer (spanyol, 10.) - Gimeno-Traver (spanyol) 7:6 (7-2), 6:2, 6:2
Verdasco (spanyol, 8.)-Nalbandian (argentin, 31.) 6:2, 3:6, 6:3, 6:2
Querrey (amerikai, 20.)-Almagro (spanyol, 14.) 6:3, 6:4, 6:4
Lopez (spanyol, 23.)-Sztahovszki (ukrán) 6:3, 4:0-nál Sztahovszki feladta

* női egyes, nyolcaddöntő:
* ------------------------
V. Williams (amerikai, 3.)-Peer (izraeli, 16.) 7:6 (7-3), 6:3
*korábban:
*Clijsters (belga, 2.)-Ivanovic (szerb) 6:2, 6:1 
Schiavone (olasz, 6.)-Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 20.) 6:3, 6:0​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 25)

*Szávay Ágnes elődöntős Szöulban!*

*A fináléba jutásért játszhat Szávay Ágnes a szöuli női tenisztornán, miután legyőzte a japán Date Krummot.*

Bejutott a legjobb négy közé Szávay Ágnes a Szöulban zajló női tenisztornán. A 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású viadal negyeddöntőjében a nyolcadik kiemelt magyar játékos nagy csatában, 2 óra 43 perc alatt győzte le 6:2, 6:7, 6:3-ra a 40. születésnapját jövő kedden ünneplő japán Kimiko Date Krummot.








A remek formában lévő Szávay a fináléba jutásért az ötödik helyen rangsorolt orosz Alisza Klejbanovával játszik, aki 6:1, 6:2-re kiütötte honfitársát, Jekatyerina Makarovát.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*Pekingi tenisztorna: Wozniacki és Zvonarjova a fináléban*
2010. 10. 09. 12.15


<RIGHT> 






*A hétfőtől világelső dán Caroline Wozniacki és a második helyen kiemelt orosz Vera Zvonarjova jutott be szombaton a pekingi tenisztorna női versenyének döntőjébe.*

*Eredmények:*
* nők (4,5 millió dollár összdíjazás):
* * elődöntő:
*Wozniacki (dán, 1.)-Peer (izraeli, 15.) 7:5, 6:2
Zvonarjova (orosz, 2.)-Li (Li, kínai, 9.) 6:3, 6:3

*férfiak (2,1 millió dollár összdíjazás):
* * elődöntő:
*Djokovic (szerb, 1.)-Isner (amerikai) 7:6 (7-1), 6:2
* később:
*Ljubicic (horvát)-Ferrer (spanyol, 8.) 


*Tokiói tenisztorna: Nadal-Monfils döntő lesz*
2010. 10. 09. 10.08


<RIGHT> 






*A világelső spanyol Rafael Nadal és a francia Gael Monfils vívja a vasárnapi a döntőt az 1,1 millió dollár összdíjazású tokiói férfi keménypályás tenisztornán.*

A 24 éves Nadal szombaton a szerb Viktor Troickit győzte le óriási csatában, míg Monfils magabiztosan verte a cseh Radek Stepaneket.
*Eredmények:*
elődöntő:

Nadal (spanyol, 1.)-Troicki (szerb) 7:6 (7-4), 4:6, 7:6 (9-7)
Monfils (francia, 5.)-Stepanek (cseh) 6:3, 6:3
​<CENTER></CENTER>



​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*Kilenc év után magyar tornagyőzelem férfiteniszben*​ 
*Kilenc év után ismét magyar férfiteniszező ünnepelhetett ATP-tornagyőzelmet a felnőtteknél: Balázs Attila vasárnap Palermóban elverte Martin Fischert.*​ 


 
Balázs Attila döntő szettben győzte le a negyedik helyen kiemelt osztrák ellenfelét a palermói tenisztorna vasárnapi fináléjában. Az első játszmáról rövidítés döntött, a magyar játékos 4:4-nél csinált minibréket.
A folytatásban Fischer hamar kiegyenlített, ám a döntő szettre már nem maradt mentális ereje, mindössze egyetlen gémet tudott nyerni.​ 
*Legutóbb magyar teniszező kilenc éve, 2001 nyarán nyert ATP-tornát, Sávolt Attila személyében.*​ 
*Palermo, döntő:*
*Balázs Attila (magyar) - Fischer (osztrák, 4.) 7:6, 2:6, 6:1*​ 


 


*Tokiói tenisztorna: Nadal diadalmaskodott a fináléban*
2010. 10. 10. 09.47​ 

<RIGHT>


 

*A világelső spanyol Rafael Nadal nyerte az 1,1 millió dollár összdíjazású tokiói férfi keménypályás tenisztornát, miután a döntőben két szettben verte a viadalon ötödik helyen kiemelt francia Gae:l Monfilst.*​ 
Nadal 77 perc alatt kerekedett felül riválisán a nmagyar idő szerint vasárnap hajnali fináléban. 
*eredmény, döntő:*​ 
Nadal (spanyol, 1.)-Monfils (francia, 5.) 6:1, 7:5​ 



*Tenisz: Novak Djokovics volt Pekingben az úr*​ 


 

*Az első helyen kiemelt szerb Novak Djokovics nyerte meg a 2.1 millió dollár összdíjazású pekingi ATP-tornát, miután a hétfőre halasztott döntőben két játszmában jobbnak bizonyult a nyolcadikként rangsorolt spanyol David Ferrernél.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->Djokovics egész héten remekelt, hiszen a pekingi torna során még szettet sem veszített. Sőt, egyetlen egy játszmában tudták megszorongatni, a további hetet nagyon simán hozta.​ 
A szerb kiválóság pályafutása 18. ATP-tornagyőzelmét aratta, idén azonban Dubai után csak a másodikat.​ 
*Ferrerrel szemben mérlegének állását ezzel a győzelemmel 5–4-re módosította Djokovics.*​ 


<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*ATP 500-AS TORNA, CHINA OPEN, PEKING (2 100 000 dollár, kemény pálya)*



</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*FÉRFI EGYES, DÖNTŐ*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Djokovics (szerb, 1.)–Ferrer (spanyol, 8.) 6:2, 6:4*




 



*Serena tovább halasztja visszatérését *


*Serena Williams tervezettnél lassabban gyógyuló lábsérülése miatt a linzi tenisztornán is lemondta a szereplést.*​


​


Ezt az ausztriai viadal szervezői jelentették be vasárnapi közleményükben.​


Az amerikai teniszező még júliusban vágta meg a lábát egy müncheni étterem előtt, ami miatt két műtéten is átesett.​


Szeptemberben ismét edzésbe állt, és noha Tokióban és Pekingben is pályára szeretett volna lépni, végül egyiken sem tudta vállalni a játékot.​

Mivel 2010-ben még csak hat tornán vett részt, hétfőtől elveszti világranglista-elsőségét, amelyet a dán Caroline Wozniacki vesz át tőle.<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>document.write('



');</SCRIPT>















​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT></BEVEZETO>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 13)

*Tenisz: Steffi Graf vezette legtovább a ranglistát*
2010. 10. 12. 17.53


<RIGHT> 







*A női profi teniszezők tornáit szervező WTA világranglistájának 1975-ös bevezetése óta a kedden trónra került dán Caroline Wozniacki a 20. éllovas.*

A WTA honlapjának összeállítása szerint a rangsort eddig Steffi Graf vezette a legtovább, a németek legendás játékosa 377 héten át "uralkodott".

* Az eddigi világelsők:*

*Steffi Graf (német) 377 hét
*Martina Navratilova (csehszlovák/amerikai) 332
Chris Evert (amerikai) 260
Martina Hingis (svájci) 209
Szeles Mónika (jugoszláv/amerikai) 178
Serena Williams (amerikai) 123
Justine Henin (belga) 117
Lindsay Davenport (amerikai) 98
Amélie Mauresmo (francia) 39
Dinara Szafina (orosz) 26
Tracy Austin (amerikai) 21
Kim Clijsters (belga) 19
Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 18
Jennifer Capriati (amerikai) 17
Marija Sarapova (orosz) 17
Arantxa Sanchez-Vicario (spanyol) 12
Ana Ivanovic (szerb) 12
Venus Williams (amerikai) 11
Evonne Goolagong (ausztrál) 2
Caroline Wozniacki ?​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport 
​*Tenisz: Djokovics, Murray és Söderling is már a sanghaji 3. körben*

*A kiemeltek közül Novak Djokovics, Andy Murray és Robin Söderling is továbbjutott a sanghaji férfi tenisztorna második fordulójából, miután mindhárman kétjátszmás győzelmet arattak, Andy Roddick azonban feladta a mérkőzését.*

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><CAPTION>ATP 1000-ES TORNA, SHANGHAI ROLEX MASTERS, SANGHAJ
(3 240 000 dollár, kemény pálya)

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*2. FORDULÓ – EREDMÉNYEK ÁGRAJZ SZERINT*

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl27>Nadal (spanyol, 1.)–Wawrinka (svájci)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Gimeno-Traver (spanyol)–Melzer (osztrák, 13.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>De Bakker (holland)–Mónaco (argentin)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Zverev (német)–Davigyenko (orosz, 6.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Murray (brit, 4.)–Paj Jen (kínai) 6:2, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Chardy (francia)–Dolgopolov (ukrán)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Tsonga (francia, 12.)–Querrey (amerikai)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>F. Mayer (német)–Juzsnij (orosz, 8.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Söderling (svéd, 5.)–Tipszarevics (szerb) 6:3, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Bellucci (brazil)–Ferrer (spanyol, 11.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Seppi (olasz)–Lu Jen-hszün (tajvani)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Isner (amerikai)–Federer (svájci, 3.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Berdych (cseh, 7.)–Robredo (spanyol)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>García-López (spanyol)–Roddick (amerikai, 10.) 3:6, 3:2-nél Roddick feladta</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Monfils (francia, 15.)–Gasquet (francia)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Djokovics (szerb, 2.)–Ljubicic (horvát) 6:3, 6:3

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=middle>*AZ 1. FORDULÓ ÖSSZES EREDMÉNYE*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl27>Nadal (spanyol, 1.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Wawrinka (svájci)–Simon (francia) 6:4, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>Gimeno-Traver (spanyol)–Isztomin (üzbég) 3:6, 6:3, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Melzer (osztrák, 13.)–Jang Cung-hua (tajvani) 6:4, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>De Bakker (holland)–Verdasco (spanyol, 9.) 7:6, 7:5</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Mónaco (argentin)–Serra (francia) 6:4, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>Zverev (német)–Sztahovszkij (ukrán) 6:1, 4:6, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Davigyenko (orosz, 6.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>Murray (brit, 4.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Paj Jen (kínai)–Stepánek (cseh) 6:3, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>Chardy (francia)–Bagdatisz (ciprusi) 7:6, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Dolgopolov (ukrán)–Almagro (spanyol, 16.) 2:6, 7:5, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>Tsonga (francia, 12.)–F. López (spanyol) 7:6, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Querrey (amerikai)–Berrer (német) 6:3, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>F. Mayer (német)–Anderson (dél-afrikai) 6:2, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Juzsnij (orosz, 8.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>Söderling (svéd, 5.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Tipszarevics (szerb)–Golubjov (kazah) 6:3, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>Bellucci (brazil)–Ilhan (török) 6:1, 2:6, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Ferrer (spanyol, 11.)–Llodra (francia) 7:6, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>Seppi (olasz)–Cilic (horvát, 14.) 6:2, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Lu Jen-hszün (tajvani)–Vu Di (kínai) 6:1, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>Isner (amerikai)–Kubot (lengyel) 4:6, 7:6, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Federer (svájci, 3.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>Berdych (cseh, 7.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Robredo (spanyol)–Montanés (spanyol) 6:3, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>García-López (spanyol)–Schwank (argentin) 6:7, 6:2, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Roddick (amerikai, 10.)–Kohlschreiber (német) 6:3, 2:1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>Monfils (francia, 15.)–Becker (német) 6:1, 7:5</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Gasquet (francia)–Gulbis (lett) 6:1, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>Ljubicic (horvát)–Csang Cö (kínai) 5:7, 6:3, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Djokovics (szerb, 2.)–erőnyerő</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 14)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_cim width="100%">
*Szávay idén már nem játszik *
​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_alcim width="100%">*



*

*A teniszező lemondta a luxemburgi tornát*
​
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_rovidlead width="100%">Lábsérülésére és kimerültségére hivatkozva Szávay Ágnes idén már egyetlen tenisz tornán sem áll rajthoz.




<CENTER><!-- A 69146-idju sportforum 330X247 nevü zona javascriptes beepitesi kodja: --><SCRIPT language=JavaScript><!--var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);document.write('<sc'+'ript language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord='+ord+'"></scr'+'ipt>');//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=69146&ord=76509977"></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></CENTER>
​</TD></TR><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikk_hosszulead_kepes vAlign=top>



Szávay Ágnes lemondta a luxemburgi női tenisztornát és ez azt jelenti, hogy ebben az évben már nem versenyez. A magyar teniszező fizikálisan kimerült és szeretné kivizsgáltatni a rendszeresen kiújuló lábsérülését. 

Szávay az idén két WTA-tornát nyert, júliusban megvédte címét Budapesten, majd egy hét múlva Párágában is diadalmaskodott.​ 

*Tenisz: Roger Federer John Isnert legyőzve nyolcaddöntős Sanghajban*​ 
*A sanghaji ATP-torna harmadik kiemeltje, a korábbi világelső Roger Federer két játszmában, 6:3, 6:4-re legyőzte a világranglistán 20. helyen álló Jonh Isnert.*

ATP 1000-ES TORNA, SHANGHAI ROLEX MASTERS, SANGHAJ
(3 240 000 dollár, kemény pálya)​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*EGYES, 2. FORDULÓ*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Mónaco (argentin)–De Bakker (holland) 2:6, 6:3, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Zverev (német)–Davigyenko (orosz, 6.) 6:4, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>Federer (svájci, 3.)–Isner (amerikai) 6:3, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=middle>*KORÁBBAN*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl26>Nadal (spanyol, 1.)–Wawrinka (svájci) 6:4, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Melzer (osztrák, 13.)–Gimeno-Traver (spanyol) 6:3, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Murray (brit, 4.)–Paj Jen (kínai) 6:2, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Chardy (francia)–Dolgopolov (ukrán) 6:1, 5:7, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Tsonga (francia, 12.)–Querrey (amerikai) 7:6, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>F. Mayer (német)–Juzsnij (orosz, 8.) 6:4, 6:7, 6:1</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Söderling (svéd, 5.)–Tipszarevics (szerb) 6:3, 7:6</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Ferrer (spanyol, 11.)–Bellucci (brazil) 7:6, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Seppi (olasz)–Lu Jen-hszün (tajvani) 7:6, 6:3</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>García-López (spanyol)–Roddick (amerikai, 10.) 3:6, 3:2-nél Roddick feladta</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Gasquet (francia)–Monfils (francia, 15.) 6:4, 3:6, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>Djokovics (szerb, 2.)–Ljubicic (horvát) 6:3, 6:3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​

<!-- .cikkhead -->​ 

​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 15)

*Tenisz: nem aggódnak a szerbiai Davis Kupa-döntő miatt*
2010. 10. 15. 07.13 


<RIGHT> 






*A Nemzetközi Tenisz Szövetség (ITF) ugyan megvizsgálja a biztonsági körülményeket, de nincs szándékában módosítani azon, hogy Szerbia adjon otthont a Davis Kupa döntőjének. A kérdés azután merült fel, hogy szerb huligánok botrányt okoztak a keddi, genovai labdarúgó Eb-selejtezőn.*


"Egyeztetünk a házigazdákkal, de nincs ok aggodalomra" - mondta csütörtökön Francesco Ricci Bitti, az ITF elnöke, hozzátéve, hogy a december 3-5-én sorra kerülő, belgrádi fináléban a szerbekkel összecsapó franciák nem fogalmaztak meg különleges kéréseket a kedden történtek után.
A Luigi Ferraris Stadionban a szerb szurkolók közé vegyült huligánok égő fáklyákat hajigáltak a pályára, és megpróbálták áttörni a vendégtábort az olasz közönségtől elválasztó műanyag falat. A mérkőzés lefújása után a szerb huligánok a stadionon kívül összecsaptak a rendőrséggel, 16 ember megsérült. A randalírozók közül nyolc embert Olaszországban tartanak őrizetben, a szerb hatóságok pedig 19 hazatérő szurkolót vettek őrizetbe.
Az Olaszország-Szerbia meccs több mint félórás késéssel kezdődhetett csak el, majd mindössze hat perc játék után a bíró véget vetett a küzdelemnek.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 15)

*Djokovics és Murray is könnyen jutott elődöntőbe Sanghajban*
2010. 10. 15. 11.30


<RIGHT> 






*A második helyen kiemelt szerb Novak Djokovics és a negyedikként rangsorolt brit Andy Murray is magabiztosan nyert pénteken a 3,24 millió dollár összdíjazású sanghaji keménypályás férfi tenisztorna negyeddöntőjében.*

* Eredmények, negyeddöntő:
*​*
**Djokovic (szerb, 2.) - Garcia-Lopez (spanyol) 6:2, 6:3
*Murray (brit, 4.)-Tsonga (francia, 12.) 6:2, 6:2

*később:
*Melzer (osztrák, 13.)-Monaco (argentin)
Federer (svájci, 3.)-Söderling (svéd, 5.)​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Mti​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Tenisz: Schnyder búcsúztatta Hantuchovát Linzben, kiesett Errani is*


*A Linzben zajló, 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású WTA-tornán tovább menetel a svájci Patty Schnyder, aki a negyeddöntőben a második kiemelt szlovák Daniela Hantuchovát búcsúztatta két szettben.*​
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>WTA-TORNA, GENERALI LADIES LINZ, LINZ
(220 000 dollár, fedett kemény pálya) ​</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*EGYES, NEGYEDDÖNTŐ*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Vinci (olasz)–Errani (olasz, 9.) 5:7, 6:3, 6:4</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Ivanovics (szerb, 7.)–Görges (német) 7:6, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Petkovic (német, 6.)–Daniilidu (görög) 6:3, 6:2</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Schnyder (svájci)–Hantuchová (szlovák, 2.) 6:4, 6:4

</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*AZ ELŐDÖNTŐ PÁROSÍTÁSA*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>Vinci (olasz)–Ivanovics (szerb, 7.)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>Petkovic (német, 6.)–Schnyder (svájci)

*Federer kivégezte Söderlinget*
​




Rangadót várt a közönség, de megdöbbentően egyoldalú találkozót látott a közönség a sanghaji Mesterversenyen: a korábbi világelső Roger Federer 53 perc alatt 6:1, 6:1-re ütötte ki Robin Söderlinget. A svájci fenomén mellett Novak Djokovics, Andy Murray és Juan Monaco került még a legjobb négy közé. 

SHANGHAI ROLEX MASTERS, SANGHAJ (3 240 000 dollár, kemény pálya) 

Monaco (argentin)-Melzer (osztrák, 13.) 6:7, 7:5, 6:2 
Murray (brit, 4.)–Tsonga (francia, 12.) 6:2, 6:2 
Federer (svájci, 3.)-Söderling (svéd, 5.) 6:1, 6:1 
Djokovics (szerb, 2.)–García-López (spanyol) 6:2, 6:3 

Ez nem a Roland Garros! Tavasszal a svéd teniszező a legjobb nyolc között megállította a 2009-es párizsi bajnokot, életében először múlta felül a svájci zsenit. Előtte sorozatban tizenkétszer kapott ki Söderling a korábbi világelsőtől, majd a nyár végi US Openen ismét nem nyert szettet.

De New Yorkban legalább némi küzdelemre késztette a skandináv játékos a svájcit, erről most szó sem volt Sanghajban. Söderling árnyéka volt önmagának, Federernek nem is kellett csúcsformában teniszeznie. A kínai verseny 3. kiemeltje 13 önhibát vétett, ez nem kevés. Igaz, emellé társult 15 nyerő ütés is.

De Federernek mindössze 53 percre volt szüksége ahhoz, hogy megnyerje a negyeddöntőt. Az első gém elveszítése után sorozatban tizenegy (!!!) játékot húzott be, esélyt sem adott küszködő ellenfelének. Söderling pocsékul adogatott, az alapvonalról is rendkívül bizonytalan volt. Ezt jól mutatja, hogy a kétszeres Roland Garros döntős 5 nyerő mellett 21 (!!!) önhibát vétett…

Federer mellett papírforma-győzelmet aratott Djokovics és Murray is. 

A legizgalmasabb találkozót a csütörtökön Rafael Nadalt búcsúztató Jürgen Melzer, valamint Juan Monaco vívta. A nyolcaddöntőben alaposan elfáradó osztrák az első szettet még megnyerte brékhátrányból, de utána már sokat hibázott. A lelkes argentin ezt kihasználta, remekül összpontosított, végül pályafutása legnagyobb sikerét érte el.

Dr.Szóló​http://sporthirado.hu/kepgaleria.php?galeriaid=0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Federer-Murray döntő lesz Sanghajban*
2010. 10. 16. 16.40


<RIGHT> 






*A volt világelső Roger Federer és brit Andy Murray vívja a döntőt a 3,24 millió dollár összdíjazású, sanghaji keménypályás férfi tenisztornán, miután a svájci játékos szombaton két játszmában nyert a szerb Novak Djokovicsellen.*

Murray és Federer eddig 12 alkalommal találkozott egymással ATP-tornán és a skót származású teniszező 7-5-re vezet.

* Eredmény, elődöntő:
*Federer (svájci, 3.)-Djokovics(szerb, 2.) 7:5, 6:4

*korábban:
*Murray (brit, 4.)-Monaco (argentin) 6:4, 6:1​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Mti​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*Tenisz: Ivanovics és Schnyder játszik döntőt Linzben*
2010. 10. 16. 19.11


<RIGHT> 






*A 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású linzi fedettpályás női tenisztorna szombati játéknapján:*

*elődöntő:
*Schnyder (svájci)-Petkovic (német, 6.) 6:2, 4:6, 7:5
Ivanovics (szerb, 7.)-Vinci (olasz) 6:3, 7:5​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*Tenisz: Tanasugarn nyerte az oszakai döntőt*
2010. 10. 17. 10.45


<RIGHT> 






*A thaiföldi Tamarine Tanasugarn végső sikerével zárult a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású oszakai női tenisztorna, aki a döntőben két játszmában verte a hazaiak versenyzőjét, Kimiko Date Krummot.*
*eredmény, döntő:*
* 
Tanasugarn (thaiföldi)-Date Krumm (japán, 6.) 7:5, 6:7(4-7), 6:1
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*Ivanovic 19 hónap után lett megint első*
2010. 10. 17. 15.47


<RIGHT>






*A szerb Ana Ivanovic nyerte a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású linzi fedettpályás női tenisztornát, amelynek vasárnapi döntőjében két sima szettben múlta felül a svájci Patty Schnydert.*

A 22 esztendős egykori világelső, aki 19 hónapja nyert utoljára tornát, alig 47 perc alatt "rendezte le" az ausztriai finálét. Ez volt profi pályafutásának kilencedik tornagyőzelme.

*döntő:*
*Ivanovic (szerb, 7.)-Schnyder (svájci) 6:1, 6:2 *


*Sanghaji tenisztorna: Murray legyőzte Federert*
2010. 10. 17. 12.55


<RIGHT> 






*A brit Andy Murray nyerte a 3,24 millió dollár összdíjazású, sanghaji keménypályás férfi tenisztornát, miután a vasárnapi döntőben két, alapvetően sima játszmában megadásra késztette a svájciak sztárjátékosát, Roger Federert.*

A 23 éves Murraynek és a 29 esztendős, 16-szoros Grand Slam-győztes Federernek ez volt a 13. egymás elleni csatája ATP-tornán, s a szigetországi teniszező - aki a kínai verseny fináléjában alig 85 perc alatt diadalmaskodott - immár 8-5-re vezet a párharcban.

*eredmény, döntő:*
*Murray (brit, 4.)-Federer (svájci, 3.) 6:3, 6:2*​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Mti​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 18)

*Változatlan élcsoport, Szávay 37.*
2010. 10. 18. 08.37


<RIGHT> 






*Nincs változás a női teniszezők világranglistájának élcsoportjában; továbbra is az egy hete élre került dán Caroline Wozniacki vezet az amerikai Serena Williams és az orosz Vera Zvonarjova előtt.*

A WTA-rangsorban Szávay Ágnes egyéniben maradt a 37., párosban pedig az 57. helyen.

* Női világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):

* *1. ( 1.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 7675 pont 
* 2. ( 2.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 6855
3. ( 3.) Vera Zvonarjova (orosz) 6165 
4. ( 4.) Venus Williams (amerikai) 5715 
5. ( 5.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 5325 
6. ( 6.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 5035 
7. ( 7.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 4855 
8. ( 8.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 4612 
9. ( 9.) Jelena Gyementyjeva (orosz) 4335 
10. (10.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 3835 
11. (11.) Li Na (Li Na, kínai) 3540 
12. (12.) Justine Henin (belga) 3415 
13. (13.) Shahar Peer (izraeli) 3410
14. (14.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 3170 
15. (15.) Aravane Rezai (francia) 3100
*...37. (37.) Szávay Ágnes 1630 
...89. (87.) Arn Gréta 755 
...237. (193.) Czink Melinda 222*


*Férfi tenisz-világranglista: Federer a második*
2010. 10. 18. 08.44


<RIGHT> 






*A vasárnap zárult sanghaji tornán döntős svájci Roger Federer egy helyet javított korábbi pozícióján, ezzel jelenleg második a spanyol Rafael Nadal mögött a férfi teniszezők legfrissebb világranglistáján.*

A versenyeket szervező ATP honlapja szerint a legjobb magyar, Balázs Attila a 159.

*Hagyományos világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
-----------------------------------------------------------
** 1. ( 1.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 11.880 pont
* 2. ( 3.) Roger Federer (svájci) 7335
3. ( 2.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 7145
4. ( 4.) Andy Murray (brit) 6125
5. ( 5.) Robin Söderling (svéd) 4825
6. ( 7.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 3715
7. ( 9.) Fernando Verdasco (spanyol) 3330
8. (10.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 3325
9. ( 8.) Mihail Juzsnij (orosz) 3310
10. (11.) Andy Roddick (amerikai) 3260
11. ( 6.) Nyikolaj Davigyenko (orosz) 2955
12. (12.) Jürgen Melzer (osztrák) 2650
13. (13.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 2480
14. (15.) Marin Cilic (horvát) 2330
15. (14.) Gae:l Monfils (francia) 2325
*...159. (153.) Balázs Attila 329
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>




XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 19)

*Moszkvai tenisztorna: Pavljucsenkova kiesett*
2010. 10. 18. 20.55


<RIGHT> 






*A fedettpályás moszkvai tenisztorna hétfői játéknapján:*

*Eredmények, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
* *nők (1 millió dollár összdíjazás):
*Cibulkova (szlovák)-Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 4.) 7:6 (7-5), 2:6, 6:2

* korábban:
*Martinez-Sánchez (spanyol, 8.)-Kudrjavceva (orosz) 6:1, 5:7, 6:1
K. Bondarenko (ukrán)-Kvitova (cseh) 6:3, 6:7 (7-9), 6:1

* férfiak (1 millió dollár összdíjazás):
*Sztahovszkij (ukrán, 7.)-Russell (amerikai) 6:4, 3:6, 7:5


*Ivanovic: Soha ne igyál joghurtot meccs előtt!*

*Tizenkilenc hónap után aratott ismét tornagyőzelmet vasárnap az ausztriai Linzben a szerb női tenisz kiválósága; Ana Ivanovicot az sem állította meg, hogy a legjobb 16 között egy játékot elvettek tőle, engedély nélküli WC-szünet miatt. Mint később bevallotta, a mérkőzés előtt megivott joghurt miatt kellett kimennie.*​</BEVEZETO>Az eset csütörtökön történt, a világranglistán 58. cseh Barbora Zahlavova Strycova elleni mérkőzés elején. Ivanovic 1:0-ra vezetett, amikor engedélyt kért a vezető bírótól, hogy kimehessen a mosdóba. Mint utóbb elmesélte, a játékvezető először nem akarta kiengedni, mondván, a Strycovánál van az adogatás joga, mire a szerb teniszező közölte, hogy márpedig muszáj. A bíró a volt világelső szerint erre beleegyezett a szünetbe. Ivanovic éppen ezért meglepve látta, amikor visszament a pályára, hogy időtúllépés miatt büntetőpontokkal sújtották, és már 1:1 az állás.

*A korábbi világelső - aki jelenleg a ranglista 29. helyezettje* - a közjáték ellenére is könnyedén, 6:3, 6:2-re győzött, és egy tapasztalattal is gazdagabb lett. Ahogy azt később ő maga megfogalmazta:* "Soha ne igyál joghurtot meccs előtt!".*​<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT>​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 20)

*Tenisz: Pennetta már az első fordulóban búcsúzott Moszkvában*
2010. 10. 19. 18.15 


<RIGHT> 






*A fedettpályás moszkvai tenisztorna keddi játéknapján:*

* Eredmények, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
nők (1 millió dollár összdíjazás):*​*​​*Csakvetadze (orosz)-Li Na (Li Na, kínai, 3.) 6:4, 6:2
Vesznyina (orosz)-Pennetta (olasz, 5.) 6:4, 2:6, 6:2
Klejbanova (orosz, 7.)-Safarova (cseh) 6:2, 6:7 (4-7), 7:6 (7-1)
Petkovic (német)-Govorcova (fehérorosz) 0:6, 7:5, 6:0
Errani (olasz)-Savcsuk (ukrán) 6:3, 6:4
Dusevina (orosz)-Makarova (orosz) 7:5, 6:0
Koricceva (ukrán)-Zakopalova (cseh) 3:6, 6:3, 7:5
Dijasz (kazah)-Dulko (argentin) 6:3, 6:7 (1-7), 7:6 (7-5)

*férfiak (1 millió dollár összdíjazás):
*Stepanek (cseh, 5.)-Hanescu (román) 7:6 (7-5), 6:3
Dolgopolov (ukrán)-Beljajev (orosz) 6:2, 6:4
Crivoi (román)-Kuznyecov (orosz) 7:6 (7-4), 6:3
Kukuskin (kazah)-Chardy (francia) 6:2, 6:4
Cuevas (uruguayi)-Brands (német) 6:2, 7:6 (9-7)




*Tenisz: kiemelt spanyolok buktak el Stockholmban*
2010. 10. 19. 16.46


<RIGHT> 






*A 600 ezer euró összdíjazású stockholmi keménypályás férfi tenisztorna keddi játéknapján:*

* 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
*Mayer (német)-Lopez (spanyol, 6.) 6:2, 6:2
Dodig (horvát)-Robredo (spanyol, 8.) 6:3, 6:2
Dent (amerikai)-Przysiezny (lengyel) 6:2-nél Przysiezny feladta
Clément (francia)-O. Rochus (belga) 6:0, 6:4
Becker (német)-Schoorel (holland) 6:3, 6:0​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 20)

*Idén már nem játszik Serena Williams*
2010. 10. 20. 11.48


<RIGHT> 






*Ebben az idényben már nem lép pályára Serena Williams, az amerikaiak sztárteniszezője.*

A világranglista második helyezettje saját honlapján kedden jelentette be, hogy a túlzott edzéstől ismét elszakadt egy szalag a lábában, így kénytelen lemondani a szezon hátralévő eseményeit.

A 29 éves Serena Williams a megnyert wimbledoni bajnokság óta nem játszott tétmérkőzést, a lábát pedig meg kellett operálni, miután júliusban, egy étteremben megvágta egy törött üveggel.

*Többek között a hosszú kényszerpihenő miatt a 13-szoros Grand Slam-győztes október 11-én lecsúszott a világranglista első helyéről.*​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 21)

*Tenisz: Azarenka negyeddöntőbe jutott Moszkvában*
2010. 10. 20. 18.27


<RIGHT> 






*A fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka három játszmában legyőzte a német Andrea Petkovicot a fedettpályás moszkvai tenisztorna szerdai játéknapján és ezzel bejutott a negyeddöntőbe.*

Sikere egyben azt is jelenti, hogy indulhat a jövő kedden kezdődő, évzáró WTA-világbajnokságon a sérüléssel bajlódó, 13-szoros Grand Slam-győztes amerikai Serena Williams helyett.

* Eredmények:
*​*
**  nők (1 millió dollár összdíjazás):
nyolcaddöntő:
*Azarenka (fehérorosz, 2.)-Petkovic (német) 6:4, 2:6, 6:1
Martinez-Sánchez (spanyol, 8.)-A. Bondarenko (ukrán) 6:4, 1:6, 6:1

* férfiak (1 millió dollár összdíjazás):
1. forduló:
*Zeballos (argentin)-Tipsarevic (szerb, 8.) 4:6, 6:4, 6:3

*  nyolcaddöntő:
*Stepanek (cseh, 5.)-Kukuskin (kazah) 6:3, 6:2​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 28)

*Mesterek Kupája: Nadalnál sokkal simábban jutott döntőbe Federer*
2010. 11. 27. 23.09

<RIGHT> 






*Roger Federer lesz a világelső Rafael Nadal ellenfele a Londonban zajló, 2,6 millió euró összdíjazású tenisz Mesterek Kupája vasárnapi fináléjában miután szombaton két játszmában nyert Novak Djokovic ellen.*

Az ex-világelső svájci játékos rendkívül magas szinten teniszezett, esélyt sem adott szerb riválisának.
Federer korábban négy alkalommal nyerte meg a Mesterek Kupáját, míg Nadal először jutott be a torna döntőjébe.

*Eredmény, elődöntő:
Roger Federer (svájci, 2.) - Novak Djokovic (szerb, 3.) 6:1, 6:4*

* korábban:
*Rafael Nadal (spanyol, 1.)-Andy Murray (brit, 5.) 7:6 (7:5), 3:6, 7:6 (8:6)
​
<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 1)

*WTA: Kim Clijsters az év játékosa*
2010. 12. 01. 16.35

<RIGHT> 






*Pályafutása során másodszor Kim Clijsterst választotta az év legjobbjának a női teniszversenyeket szervező WTA, illetve az általa felkért szakújságírói kör.*

A szervezet szerdán azzal indokolta a döntést, hogy a tavaly visszatért 27 éves belga játékos idén remek szezont produkált, amelynek csúcspontja a US Open és a világbajnokság megnyerése volt. Clijsters korábban 2005-ben érdemelte ki ezt az elismerést.
A játékosok szavazatai alapján a stuttgarti lett az év legkedveltebb tornája.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 6)

*Davis Kupa döntő - Kopasz szerbek*
2010. 12. 06. 02.07

<RIGHT> 



*


Ígéretéhez híven a teljes szerb teniszválogatott kopaszra vágatta a haját a vasárnap megnyert tenisz Davis Kupa-döntő után.

*​*
*Novak Djokovic és játékostársai, akik a franciákat győzték le hatalmas csatában 3-2-re a belgrádi fináléban, már az ünnepélyes eredményhirdetés alkalmával fejszőrzetüktől megfosztva emelték magasra a salátástálat. 
"Pályafutásom legszebb eredményét értem el, és ezzel így vannak a többiek is - idézte Djokovicot a diadal után a belgrádi Sports című lap internetes oldala. - Olyan ez számomra, mintha megnyertük volna labdarúgó-világbajnokságot."
Szerbia története során első ízben hódította el a trófeát.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## MMM19 (2010 December 7)

Roger Federer nyerte múlt héten a londoni vb-t!!

Let's go Roger!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 14)

*Tenisz: a pénz miatt jövőre nem lesz csapat-világbajnokság*
2010. 12. 13. 17.38

<RIGHT> 






*Harminchárom év után, jövőre már - anyagi okok miatt - nem rendezik meg Düsseldorfban a tenisz csapat-világbajnokságot.*

A Roland Garros egyik hagyományos felvezető versenye azért szűnik meg, mert a főszponzor ARAG kihátrált a torna mögül, és a német szervezők nem tudják máshonnan előteremteni a 4-5 millió eurós költségvetésből hiányzó mintegy másfél milliót.
Az 1978-ban létrehozott vb-n - amelyen olyan sztárok is játszottak, mint Boris Becker, John McEnroe, Ivan Lendl vagy Stefan Edberg - az utolsó trófeát az argentinok vitték haza, miután az idei fináléban 2-1-re legyőzték az Egyesült Államok csapatát. Az örökranglista élén a németek, a spanyolok, az amerikaiak, az argentinok és a svédek végeztek egyaránt négy diadallal.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 15)

*Martina Hingis titokban megházasodott*
2010. 12. 15. 07.46 

<RIGHT> 






*Titokban férjhez ment Martina Hingis: a három évvel ezelőtt visszavonult svájci teniszsztár és Thibault Hutin francia díjugrató múlt pénteken, Párizsban mondta ki a boldogító igent.*

A 30 esztendős egykori világelső és hat évvel fiatalabb férje a Maldív-szigetekre utazik nászútra - számoltak be róla svájci bulvárlapok.

*Az öt Grand Slam-tornát nyerő Hingis 2007-ben hagyott fel végleg a tenisszel, miután kokainhasználat miatt eltiltották.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 16)

*Nadal jövőre farmert és alsóneműt reklámoz*

<RIGHT> 




*


Olasz lapértesülés szerint Rafael Nadal, a tenisz-világranglista éllovasa az Armani divatcég farmernadrágjait és alsóneműit reklámozza jövőre.
*​*
*
A La Gazzetta dello Sport úgy tudja, hogy a kampány februárban indul, és a spanyol játékosról készült óriásplakátok a tavaszi és a nyári kollekciót mutatják majd be. 
Az idén Cristiano Ronaldo, a Real Madrid portugál csatára reklámozta az Armanit, korábban pedig David Beckham, az angol válogatott csillaga volt a frontember.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 23)

*Kellemes Karácsonyt!*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 26)

*Nalbandian indulna a Dakar-ralin*

<RIGHT> 






*A tenisz világranglista korábbi harmadikja, az argentin David Nalbandian indulni szeretne a világ legnagyobb tereprali-viadalán, a Dakar-ralin.*

"Ha továbbra is mi rendezzük a versenyt, akkor a közeljövőben mindenképpen részt veszek a rajta" - nyilatkozta az argentin telam hírügynökségnek Nalbandian, aki fanatikusan imádja az autókat és a ralit. "Már több barátom is indult a Dakaron és nagyon élvezték a viadalt."
A Dakar-ralit először 2009-ben bonyolították le Argentínában és Chilében, majd az idén is ez a két ország volt a helyszín és a 2011-es kiírást is itt rendezik. A száguldást január 1. és 16. között bonyolítják le.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 2)

*BÚÉK!*

*Brisbane-i tenisztorna - Kiesett Klejbanova*
2011. 01. 02. 11.07

<RIGHT> 



*


Egyetlen kiemeltként a hetedik helyen rangsorolt orosz Alisza Klejbanova búcsúzott az ausztráliai Brisbane-ben zajló férfi és női tenisztorna vasárnapi első fordulójában.
*​*
*

* Eredmények, 1. forduló:
* férfiak (422.300 dollár):
Isztyomin (üzbég)-de Bakker (holland) 7:6 (7-5), 6:4

*Korábban:
*​*
*Lopez (spanyol, 6.)-Petzschner (német) 6:4, 7:6 (13-11)
 nők (220.000 dollár):
Peers (ausztrál)-Klejbanova (orosz, 7.) 3:6, 6:4, 6:3
Jovanovski (szerb)-Rodionova (ausztrál) 2:6, 6:2, 6:3
Safarova (cseh)-Amanmuradova (üzbég) 6:3, 3:6, 6:2
Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 5.)-Kudrjavceva (orosz) 6:2, 6:7 (5-7), 6:3
Groth (ausztrál)-Parra Santoja (spanyol) 6:2, 7:5




*Nadal még nem gondol a Grand Slamre*
2011. 01. 02. 11.01

<RIGHT> 



*


Rafael Nadal, a világranglista éllovasa egyelőre nem gondol arra, hogy megvalósítsa minden teniszező legnagyobb álmát, azaz sorozatban nyerjen a négy Grand Slam-tornán.
*​*
*
_ "Remek formában vagyok, úgy érzem, jól megy a játék, de az Australian Opent nehéz lenne megnyernem. Talán majd később összejön - fogalmazott a spanyol játékos, aki vasárnap hatalmas csatában győzött az Abu-Dzabiban rendezett hagyományos, meghívásos bemutató tenisztorna döntőjében legnagyobb riválisa, a svájci Roger Federer ellen. - Kemény idényre számítok, sok a kiváló teniszező, akik között az első helyen Rogert említeném."
_​_
_
A 24 esztendős balkezes mallorcai teniszcsillag eddig kilenc GS-tonán diadalmaskodott, tavaly nyert a Roland Garroson, Wimbledonban és a US Openen. Ha a januári, melbourne-i viadalon is győz összejön a sorozatban elért négy Grand Slam-siker.
​<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

XLsport ​


----------



## harczext (2011 Január 5)

ROGER FEDERE.

Nem tudom, valaki most nézni a Nadal meccset?


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Edzője szerint Federer könnyedén eljut majd 20 Grand Slam-diadalig*
2011. 01. 14. 08.13

<RIGHT> 



*


Paul Annacone, Roger Federer edzője úgy véli, hogy tanítványa gond nélkül eléri majd a 20-as álomhatárt a Grand Slam-tornagyőzelmek tekintetében. A volt világelső svájci teniszező jelenleg 16 sikernél jár.

*​*
*"Minden viadalt meg tud nyerni, amelyen elindul. Ha egészséges és motivált marad, könnyedén elérheti a 20-as mérföldkövet" - fogalmazott a kaliforniai mester, aki korábban maga is profi teniszező volt, legjobbjaként 12. helyen állt a világranglistán, később pedig Pete Sampras, Marat Szafin és Tim Henman felkészülését is irányította.
Az ATP-rangsorban jelenleg második Federer mostanában kirobbanó formában teniszezik, utóbbi öt tornájából négyet (23-ból 22 meccset) megnyert.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Australian Open - Arn a 26. kiemelt ellen kezd*
2011. 01. 14. 14.57 


<RIGHT> 



*


A viadal egyetlen magyar indulója, Arn Gréta a 26. helyen kiemelt spanyol Maria Jose Martinez Sanchez ellen lép majd pályára a hétfőn kezdődő melbourne-i ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokság első fordulójában, a 64 közé jutásért.
*​*
*
Az év első Grand Slam-tornájának honlapja szerint amennyiben a múlt héten, Aucklandben győztes magyar játékos túljut ellenfelén, a második körben a francia Alize Cornet vagy egy selejtezős rivális vár rá, a 32 között pedig a verseny egyik favoritja, a belga Kim Clijsters következhetne.
A 28 éves Martinez Sanchez jelenleg a 29. a világranglistán (Arn az 58.), és tavaly a második körben búcsúzott Melbourne-ben. A két játékos korábban még soha nem találkozott egymással WTA-tornán.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Január 17)

Hajrá Nole!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)

*Australian Open - Nadal nyolcaddöntős*
2011. 01. 22. 17.17 

<RIGHT> 



*


A világelső Rafael Nadal magabiztos győzelemmel jutott be a nyolcaddöntőbe szombaton a Melbourne-ben zajló ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokságon.
*​*
*
A spanyol sztár a 18 éves hazai közönségkedvencet, Bernard Tomicot búcsúztatta a nap zárómérkőzésén.

* Eredmények, 3. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
* --------------------------------------------
* férfiak:
Nadal (spanyol, 1.)-Tomic (ausztrál) 6:2, 7:5, 6:3*​*​​** korábban:
*Melzer (osztrák, 11.)-Bagdatisz (ciprusi, 21.) 6:7 (5-7), 6:2, 6:1, 4:3-nál Bagdatisz feladta
Cilic (horvát, 15.)-Isner (amerikai, 20.) 4:6, 6:2, 6:7 (5-7), 7:6 (7-2), 9:7
Söderling (svéd, 4.)-Hernych (cseh) 6:3, 6:1, 6:4
Murray (brit, 5.) - Garcia-Lopez (spanyol, 32.) 6:1, 6:1, 6:2
Ferrer (spanyol, 7.)-Berankis (litván) 6:2, 6:2, 6:1
Raonic (kanadai)-Juzsnij (orosz, 10.) 6:4, 7:5, 4:6, 6:4
Dolgopolov (ukrán)-Tsonga (francia, 13.) 3:6, 6:3, 3:6, 6:1, 6:1

* nők:
korábban:
*​*
*Kvitova (cseh, 25.)-Stosur (ausztrál, 5.) 7:6 (7-5), 6:3
Pennetta (olasz, 22.)-Peer (izraeli, 10.) 3:6, 7:6 (7-3), 6:4 
Zvonarjova (orosz, 2.)-Safarova (cseh, 31.) 6:3, 7:6 (11-9)
Clijsters (belga, 3.)-Cornet (francia) 7:6 (7-3), 6:3
A. Radwanska (lengyel, 12.)-Halep (román) 6:1, 6:2
Makarova (orosz)-Petrova (orosz, 13.) 6:2, 3:6, 8:6
Benesova (cseh)-Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 16.) 6:3, 1:6, 7:5
Suaj (Shuai, kínai)-Morita (japán) 6:1, 3:6, 6:3

Xlsport
​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*Meglepte a vetélytársakat Henin visszavonulása*
2011. 01. 28. 02.46 

<RIGHT> 



*


Vetélytársait meglepetésként érte Justine Henin szerdai bejelentése, miszerint könyöksérülése miatt befejezi teniszkarrierjét.
*​*
*
"Az ember sosem lát szívesen visszavonulni egy olyan játékost mint Justine, nagyon sokat jelent ő a női tenisznek" - mondta Li Na, aki csütörtökön az ausztrál nyílt bajnokság elődöntőjében a világelső dán Caroline Wozniackit győzte le, s jutott be első kínai játékosként Grand Slam-torna egyéni elődöntőjébe. "Szomorú, ha valakinek sérülés miatt kell befejeznie, a sport része ez is persze, de akkor is szomorú."
A korábbi világelső, hétszeres GS-győztes Henin 2008-ban (világelsőként) már egyszer visszavonult, és húsz hónap elteltével tért vissza, de - bár tavaly döntőt játszott az Australian Openen - olyan maradandót, mint a korábbiakban, már nem tudott alkotni.
"Justine igazi bajnok, de visszatérése óta nagyon balszerencsés volt - mondta róla a 20 éves Wozniacki. - Gyerekként sokat néztem, s csodáltam a játékát. Persze azért nagyon sok kiváló fiatal játékos van feljövőben."
A szombati melbourne-i finálé másik érdekeltje, a szintén belga Kim Clijsterst a többiekhez hasonlóan váratlanul érte a bejelentés.
"Őszintén szólva nem vagyunk szoros kapcsolatban, így nem tudtam, hogy ennyire súlyos a könyöksérülése" - nyilatkozta a háromszoros US Open-bajnok. "Szomorú, hogy így kellett befejeznie."
A 28 éves Henin 2003 és 2007 között hét Grand Slam-trófeát gyűjtött, Athénban olimpiai bajnok lett, és 117 héten át vezette a világranglistát.


Xlsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 29)

*Australian Open - Clijsters jövőre visszavonul?*
2011. 01. 29. 02.42

<RIGHT> 



*


"Talán ez lesz az utolsó teljes évem a profik között" - fogalmazott Kim Clijsters, a belgák elsőszámú teniszezője az Australian Open szombati női döntője előtti napon.

*​*
*A 27 éves kiválóság - aki eddigi három Grand Slam-győzelmét kivétel nélkül a US Openen aratta (2005, 2009, 2010) - hozzátette: ez lehet az utolsó fellépése a melbourne-i tornán.
Clijsters 2009-ben édesanyaként tért vissza egy két és fél éves pihenő után, és azóta is szenzációsan játszik.

* A szombati döntőt - amely közép-európai idő szerint 9:30-kor kezdődik - a kínai Li Na ellen vívja.

*​*
*

*Szávay lemondta a szereplést a Fed Kupa-válogatottban*
2011. 01. 28. 23.12

<RIGHT> 



*


Szávay Ágnes hátsérülésére hivatkozva lemondta a szereplést a magyar tenisz Fed Kupa-csapatban.
*​*
*
Erről Keller László, a magyar női válogatott kapitánya tájékoztatta pénteken az MTI-t.
A magyar női válogatott a Fed Kupa Euro-afrikai zónájának I-es csoportjában szerepel. A csoportmérkőzések szerdától szombatig zajlanak az izraeli Eilatban. 
A szakvezető elmondta, hogy a világranglistán jelenleg 39. Szávay helyére Marosi Katalint (560.) hívta be a csapatba. 
Czink Melinda egy hete szintén sérülés miatt mondta le a játékot. 
*Az Arn Gréta, Jani Réka, Babos Tímea, Marosi összeállítású együttes vasárnap utazik el Izraelbe.
*​*
*

*Australian Open - Murray lesz Djokovic ellenfele a döntőben*

<RIGHT> 



*


A brit Andy Murray lesz a szerb Novak Djokovic ellenfele az ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokság férfi egyes küzdelmeinek vasárnapi döntőjében, miután pénteken négy szettben nyert a spanyol David Ferrer ellen.
*​*
*
A 23 éves skót karrierje harmadik Grand Slam-döntőjére készülhet, tavaly ugyanitt elbukott Roger Federerrel szemben, a 2008-as US Openen pedig szintén a svájci akadályozta meg abban, hogy megnyerje első GS-trófeáját.

* Eredmények:
férfi egyes, elődöntő:
* ----------------------
Murray (brit, 5.)-Ferrer (spanyol, 7.) 4:6, 7:6 (7-2), 6:1, 7:6 (7-2)

 *korábban:
női páros, döntő:
* -----------------
Dulko, Pennetta (argentin, olasz, 1.)-Azarenka, Kirilenko (fehérorosz, orosz, 12.) 2:6, 7:5, 6:1

​

Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 11)

*Costa do Sauipe-i tenisztorna - Dolgopolov elődöntős*
2011. 02. 11. 12.26 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az Australian Openen negyeddöntős ukrán Alekszandr Dolgopolov bejutott a legjobb négy közé a brazíliai Costa do Sauipe-on zajló, 470.200 dollár összdíjazású salakpályás férfi tenisztornán.
*​*
*
* Eredmények:
negyeddöntő:
* ------------
Almagro (spanyol, 1.)-Machado (portugál) 6:2, 6:4
Chela (argentin, 5.)-Bellucci (brazil, 3.) 6:1, 6:2
Dolgopolov (ukrán, 4.)-Starace (olasz, 7.) 6:3, 6:4
Mello (brazil)-Andujar (spanyol) 6:1, 6:0

* Az elődöntőben:
*Dolgopolov-Mello, Almagro-Chela


*Rotterdami tenisztorna - Söderling először nyert Kohlschreiber ellen*
2011. 02. 11. 11.13

<RIGHT> 



*


Az első helyen kiemelt címvédő svéd Robin Söderling három játszmában nyert csütörtökön a német Philipp Kohlschreiber ellen az 1,45 millió euró összdíjazású fedettpályás rotterdami férfi tenisztornán, és ezzel bejutott a legjobb nyolc közé.
*​*
*
Érdekesség, hogy a 26 éves svéd karrierje során először tudta legyőzni Kohlschreibert, ez volt a negyedik mérkőzésük egymás ellen.

* Eredmények: 
nyolcaddöntő:
* -------------
Söderling (svéd, 1.)-Kohlschreiber (német) 6:3, 5:7, 7:6 (9-7)
* korábban:
*Juzsnyij (orosz, 6.)-De Bakker (holland) 6:4, 6:4
Berdych (cseh, 4.)-Turszunov (orosz) 6:4, 4:6, 7:5
Ljubicic (horvát, 7.)-Paire (francia) 6:0, 6:4
Bagdatisz (ciprusi)-Lopez (spanyol) 7:6 (7-3), 6:3

* A negyeddöntőben:
*Söderling-Juzsnyij, Troicki (szerb)-Cilic (horvát), Tsonga-Berdych, Ljubicic-Bagdatisz



Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 20)

*Dubaji tenisztorna - Kuznyecova-Wozniacki döntő lesz*
2011. 02. 20. 00.11

<RIGHT> 



*


Az orosz Szvetlana Kuznyecova lesz a hétfőtől újra világelső dán Caroline Wozniacki ellenfele a 2,05 millió dollár összdíjazású, dubaji keménypályás női tenisztorna vasárnapi fináléjában.
*​*
*

A szombati elődöntőben Kuznyecova két szettben verte az olasz Flavia Pennettát.

*Eredmény:
elődöntő:
* ---------
Kuznyecova (orosz, 16.)-Pennetta (olasz, 11.) 6:4, 6:4
​

* korábban:
*Wozniacki (dán, 1.)-Jankovic (szerb, 6.) 7:5, 6:3

​

Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 26)

*Dohai tenisztorna - Zvonarjova döntőzik Wozniackival*
2011. 02. 26. 07.00 

<RIGHT> 



*


A világelső Caroline Wozniacki után a másodikként kiemelt orosz Vera Zvonarjova jutott a 721 ezer dollár összdíjazású, dohai keménypályás női tenisztorna szombati fináléjába, miután pénteken legyőzte a szerb Jelena Jankovicot.
*​*
*
*Eredmény, elődöntő:
------------------
Zvonarjova (orosz, 2.)-Jankovic (szerb, 5.) 6:1, 2:6, 6:4
* *korábban:
*Wozniacki (dán, 1.)-Bartoli (francia) 6:1, 6:1
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 27)

*Dubaji tenisztorna - Djokovic legyőzte Federert és megvédte címét*
2011. 02. 26. 20.00 

<RIGHT> 



*


A címvédő szerb Novak Djokovic két nagyon sima játszmában legyőzte a svájci Roger Federert a dubaji, 1,619 millió dollár összdíjazású keménypályás férfi tenisztorna szombati döntőjében, és ezzel sorozatban harmadszor nyerte meg a viadalt.
*​*
*
A volt világelső sok hibával játszott, az idei Australian Openen győztes Djokovic 1 óra 11 perc alatt múlta felül őt.

* Eredmény:
döntő:
------
Djokovic (szerb, 2.)-Federer (svájci, 1.) 6:3, 6:3
*​*
*Xlsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 17)

*Indian Wells-i tenisztorna - Clijsters búcsúzott*
2011. 03. 16. 16.05

<RIGHT> 



*


A második szettben feladta mérkőzését, így kiesett a második helyen kiemelt belga Kim Clijsters az Indian Wells-i keménypályás tenisztorna 4,5 millió dollár összdíjazású női versenyében.
*​*
*
A keddi nyolcaddöntőben az ausztrál nyílt bajnokság idei győztese az első játszmát magabiztosan nyerte a francia Marion Bartoli ellen, a folytatásban azonban hátrányba került, s fájó válla miatt nem tudta folytatni a találkozót.

* Eredmények:
nők (4,5 millió dollár összdíjazás):
4. forduló, (nyolcaddöntő): 
* ---------------------------
Wozniacki (dán, 1.)-Klejbanova (orosz, 22.) 2:6, 6:3, 6:1
Bartoli (francia, 15.)-Clijsters (belga, 2.) 3:6, 3:1-nél Clijsters feladta
Peer (izraeli, 10.)-Schiavone (olasz, 5.) 6:4, 3:6, 7:6 (7-3)
Ivanovic (szerb, 19.)-Jankovic (szerb, 6.) 6:4, 6:2
Azarenka (fehérorosz, 8.)-A. Radwanska (lengyel, 9.) 4:6, 6:3, 7:6 (7-3)
Sarapova (orosz, 16.)-Szafina (orosz) 6:2, 6:0
Peng (Peng, kínai)-Petrova (orosz, 18.) 6:4, 5:7, 6:3
Wickmayer (belga, 23.)-Cibulkova (szlovák, 25.) 7:5, 7:5

* férfiak (3,645 millió dollár):
3. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
* --------------------------------
Federer (svájci, 2.)-Chela (argentin, 29.) 6:0, 6:2
Djokovic (szerb, 3.)-Gulbis (lett, 31.) 6:0, 6:1
Berdych (cseh, 7.)-Bellucci (brazil, 26.) 6:3, 6:2
Roddick (amerikai, 8.)-Isner (amerikai, 30.) 7:5, 6:2
Gasquet (francia, 18.)-Melzer (osztrák, 10.) 6:1, 6:3
Troicki (szerb, 16.)-Llodra (francia, 24.) 6:3, 6:3
Wawrinka (svájci, 12.)-Cilic (horvát, 17.) 7:5, 6:3
Harrison (amerikai)-Raonic (kanadai) 7:6 (7-1), 4:6, 6:4





*Nadal hetedszer is nyerne Monte-Carlóban*
2011. 03. 16. 14.19

<RIGHT> 



*


Sorozatban hetedik győzelmét szeretné megszerezni az áprilisi monte-carlói tenisztornán a világelső Rafael Nadal.
*​*
*
Az április 9-17. között esedékes viadalon a spanyol világsztár mellett ott lesz szinte a teljes élmezőny; az ex-világelső svájci Roger Federer és a szerb Novak Djokovic is pályára lép a pazar szépségű Country Clubban.
 A mini-hercegség 1897 óta megrendezett versenyének egyébként magyar győztesei is vannak: Kehrling Béla 1926-ban és 1927-ben, Asbóth József 1948-ban, Gulyás István pedig 1965-ben bizonyult a legjobbnak.
​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Március 22)

Egyszerűen fenomenális amit Djokovic csinál, altatja a nézöket és az ellenfelet is majd sorra nyeri a meccseit... Ha ez az uj taktika akkor eddig tökéletes. Hajrá Nole Miami következik!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 26)

*Miami tenisztorna - Szávay kiesett a második fordulóban*
2011. 03. 26. 03.26

<RIGHT> 



*


Szávay Ágnes két sima játszmában kikapott a 17. helyen kiemelt orosz Anasztaszija Pavljucsenkovától a 4,5 millió dollár összdíjazású keménypályás tenisztorna női versenyének második fordulójában.
*​*
*
A viadal honlapja szerint a magyar idő szerint pénteken késő este lejátszott mérkőzés 1 óra 5 percig tartott.
A nyitó játszmában Szávay azonnal elnyerte riválisa adogatójátékát, ám ezután szinte szóhoz sem tudott jutni, Pavljucsenkova sorozatban hat gémet nyert és 27 perc alatt előnyhöz jutott.
A folytatásban ismét a magyar teniszező kezdett jobban, újra brékelt a szett elején, ám az orosz játékos azonnal visszaszerezte, amit elveszített. Ezt követően mindketten "hozták" a szervájukat, majd ismét Pavljucsenkova kerekedett felül, sorra nyerte a pontokat, a gémeket, majd a meccset.
A hosszú sérülés után március elején visszatért Szávay Ágnes a legutóbbi, Indian Wellsben rendezett viadalon szintén a második körben búcsúzott. Akkor is egy orosz teniszező, Aliszija Klejbanova győzte le.

*Eredmény, 2. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):
nők:
*Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 17.)-Szávay 6:1, 6:2

* korábban:
*Clijsters (belga, 2.)-Jakimova (fehérorosz) 6:1, 6:1
A. Radwanska (lengyel, 9.)-Zahlavova Strycova (cseh) 6:1, 6:0
Kvitova (cseh, 12.)-Lepchenko (amerikai) 6:1, 6:2
Makarova (orosz)-Klejbanova (orosz, 22.) 7:5, 6:3
Cibulkova (szlovák, 25.)-Bacsinszky (svájci) 6:1, 5:7, 7:5
Groth (ausztrál, 28.)-Svedova (kazah) 6:4, 3:1-nél Svedova feladta

* férfiak:
*Söderling (svéd, 4.)-Dodig (horvát) 3:6, 6:2, 6:4
Fish (amerikai, 14.)-Benneteau (francia) 6:4, 6:3
Troicki (szerb, 16.)-Ilhan (török) 6:3, 6:3
Llodra (francia, 23.)-Malisse (belga) 6:2, 6:3
Devvarman (indiai)-Raonic (kanadai, 31.) 7:6 (7-5), 7:5

XLsport

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 5)

*Casablancai tenisztorna - Eredmények*
2011. 04. 05. 03.04

<RIGHT> 



*


A 450 ezer dollár összdíjazású marokkói salakpályás férfi tenisztorna hétfői játéknapján:
*​*
*
*1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
* --------------------------------
Chardy (francia, 6.)-Phau (német) 6:2, 7:5
Andujar (spanyol)-Serra (francia) 6:1, 3:6, 6:2
Riba (spanyol)-Galung (holland) 6:3, 6:3




*Charlestoni tenisztorna - Czink Melinda kiesett*
2011. 04. 04. 20.40

<RIGHT> 



*


Czink Melinda három játszmában kikapott a selejtezőből érkezett cseh Eva Birnerovától a 721 ezer dollár összdíjazású charlestoni salakpályás női tenisztorna első fordulójában.
*​*
*
A viadal honlapja szerint a hétfői összecsapás 2 óra 15 percig tartott.

*Eredmény, 1. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):
* ------------------------------------------

*Birnerova (cseh)-CZINK MELINDA 7:5, 2:6, 6:2
*Görges (német, 12.)-Govorcova (fehérorosz) 7:5, 6:4
King (amerikai)-Dusevina (orosz, 16.) 6:4, 7:6 (9-7)
Rogyina (orosz)-Martic (horvát) 6:4, 6:1
Morita (japán)-Lucic (horvát) 6:2, 6:4


*Tsonga szakított edzőjével*
2011. 04. 04. 18.04 

<RIGHT> 



*


A tenisz-világranglista 17. helyén álló francia Jo-Wilfried Tsonga elköszönt edzőjétől, Eric Winogradskytól.
*​*
*
A közös munkájuk 2004-ben kezdődött, Tsonga eddigi legjobb eredményét 2008-ban érte el, amikor bejutott az Australian Open döntőjébe, ahol a szerb Novak Djokovictól kapott ki. Még abban az esztendőben a párizsi Mesterversenyen is diadalmaskodott. 
A Fekete Barrakudának is becézett 26 esztendős teniszező legjobbjaként 2008 novemberében hatodik volt a világranglistán.




*Marbellai tenisztorna - Szávayék villámgyőzelme*
2011. 04. 04. 17.27 

<RIGHT> 



*


Szávay Ágnes - oldalán az orosz Dinara Szafinával - bejutott a negyeddöntőbe a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású salakpályás marbellai tenisztorna párosversenyében, miután hétfőn két játszmában győzött egy lengyel kettős ellen.
*​*
*
A viadal honlapja szerint Szávay és a volt világelső Szafina 51 perc alatt nyertek a második helyen kiemelt Klaudia Jans, Alicja Rosolska duó ellen.

* Eredmény, páros, 1 forduló (a nyolc közé jutásért):
* ---------------------------------------------------
*Szávay Ágnes, Dinara Szafina (magyar, orosz)-Klaudia Jans, Alicja Rosolska (lengyel, 2.) 6:1, 6:1
*​*
*Szávay egyesben is érdekelt, első ellenfele - várhatóan *kedden - a svéd Johanna Larsson lesz.

*​*
*XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 9)

*Houstoni tenisztorna - Fish búcsúzott, óriások csatája*
2011. 04. 09. 12.45

<RIGHT> 



*


Az első helyen kiemelt Mardy Fish már a negyeddöntőben búcsúzott a 442 ezer dollár összdíjazású, houstoni salakpályás férfi tenisztornán.

*​*
*Az amerikai játékost a japán Nisikori Kej verte két sima szettben.
A nap meccsét a két óriás, Ivo Karlovic és John Isner vívta: a 208 centis horvát 3 óra 16 perces csatában, három rövidítéses játszmában verte a 206 centis hazai közönségkedvencet.

* Eredmények:
negyeddöntő:
* -------------
Nisikori (japán, 6.)-Fish (amerikai, 1.) 6:3, 6:2
Cuevas (uruguayi, 7.)-Garcia-Lopez (spanyol, 3.) 1:6, 7:6 (7-4), 6:3
Karlovic (horvát)-Isner (amerikai, 4.) 7:6 (7-2), 6:7 (2-7), 7:6 (11-9)
Sweeting (amerikai)-Gabasvili (orosz) 3:6, 6:3, 6:1

 * Az elődöntőben:
*Nisikori-Cuevas, Sweeting-Karlovic

​


*Charlestoni tenisztorna - Jankovic vár Wozniackira*
2011. 04. 09. 12.23 

<RIGHT> 



*


A világelső dán Caroline Wozniacki a volt világranglista-vezető szerb Jelena Jankoviccsal találkozik a négy között a 721 ezer dollár összdíjazású, charlestoni salakpályás női tenisztornán.
*​*
*
A 2007-es bajnok Jankovic továbbra is szettveszteség nélkül menetel Dél-Karolinában, pénteken a negyeddöntőben a hazaiak 18 éves reménységét, Christina McHale-t verte könnyedén.

*Eredmények:
negyeddöntő:
* ------------
Jankovic (szerb, 3.)-McHale (amerikai) 6:2, 6:0
Peng (Peng, kínai, 11.)-Mirza (indiai) 2:6, 6:2, 6:2
Vesznyina (orosz)-Görges (német, 12.) 2:6, 6:2, 6:2
​

* korábban:
*Wozniacki (dán, 1.)-Wickmayer (belga, 6.) 4:6, 6:4, 6:4

 *Az elődöntőben:
*Wozniacki-Jankovic, Peng-Vesznyina
​
​*Djokovic kihagyja a monte-carlói tenisztornát*
2011. 04. 09. 11.30 

<RIGHT> 



*


Térdsérülése miatt kihagyja a jövő heti, monte-carlói salakpályás tenisztornát az idén még veretlen Novak Djokovic.*​*
​* "Szomorú hír ez a szervezők, a szurkolók és saját magam számára is" - közölte pénteken a 23 éves szerb sztár, részleteket azonban nem árult el a problémáról.
​
 A Monacóban élő és az év nagy részében ott edző játékos - aki második a világranglistán - a mostani szezonban mind a 24 mérkőzését megnyerte.

 Az Australian Open után Dubajban, Indian Wellsben, valamint vasárnap Miamiban is diadalmaskodott, és összesen 65 szettből csak hatot veszített el.
​

XLsport
​
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 10)

*Casablancai tenisztorna - Montanes nem jutott döntőbe*
2011. 04. 09. 20.34 

<RIGHT> 




*


Az első helyen kiemelt spanyol Alberto Montanes nem jutott be a fináléba a 450 ezer dollár összdíjazású, marokkói salakpályás férfi tenisztornán, miután a szombati elődöntőben két szettben kikapott honfitársától, Pablo Andujartól.
*​*
*
A másik ágon az olasz Potito Starace került a végjátékba.

* Eredmények:
elődöntő:
* -------------
*Andujar (spanyol)-Montanes (spanyol, 1.) 6:4, 6:4
Starace (olasz, 5.)-Hanescu (román) 6:1, 6:7 (3-7), 7:6 (7-2)

*​*
*

*Marbellai tenisztorna - Szávayék feladták az elődöntőt*
2011. 04. 09. 18.45

 <RIGHT> 



*


A Szávay Ágnes, Dinara Szafina duó az első szettben, az ellenfél 3:2-es vezetésénél feladta szombati elődöntőjét a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású, salakpályás marbellai tenisztorna páros versenyében - a viadal honlapja alapján.

*​*
*Szafina pénteken, egyesben is feladni kényszerült negyeddöntős mérkőzését, vélhetően az ő sérülése okozta az újabb visszalépést is.

*Eredmény:
páros, elődöntő: *

*Nuria Llagostera Vives, Arantxa Parra Santonja (spanyol, 3.)-Szávay Ágnes, Dinara Szafina (magyar, orosz) 3:2-nél Szávayék feladták

* * korábban:
egyes, elődöntő:
*​*
*_*Azarenka (fehérorosz, 1.)-Errani (olasz, 8.) 6:2, 6:1
Begu (román)-Kuznyecova (orosz, 2.) 3:6, 7:6 (7-3), 6:4

*_​_*
*_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 11)

*Charlestoni tenisztorna - Wozniacki győzött*
2011. 04. 11. 05.09 

<RIGHT> 



*


A világelső dán Caroline Wozniacki nyerte a 721 ezer dollár összdíjazású, charlestoni salakpályás női tenisztornát, miután a vasárnapi döntőben két játszmában győzött az orosz Jelena Vesznyina ellen.
*​*
*
* Eredmény, döntő:
* ----------------
*Wozniacki (dán, 1.)-Vesznyina (orosz) 6:2, 6:3*
​*Marbellai tenisztorna - Azarenka újabb tornagyőzelme*
2011. 04. 10. 18.20 

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


Viktorija Azarenka nyerte a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású, salakpályás marbellai tenisztornát, miután a vasárnapi döntőben két játszmában verte a román Irina-Camelia Begut.
*​*
*
 A fehérorosz teniszező egy hete megnyerte a miami tenisztornát.
Begu, aki a selejtezőből verekedte be magát a döntőbe, a marbellai versenyt megelőzően még sohasem nyert meccset WTA-torna főtábláján.
​

*Eredmény:
egyes, döntő:
 --------------
Azarenka (fehérorosz, 1.)-Begu (román) 6:3, 6:2
*​*
*
*Houstoni tenisztorna - Japán-amerikai döntő következik*
2011. 04. 10. 09.57

* <RIGHT> *
*



**


Japán-amerikai finálét rendeznek a 442 ezer dollár összdíjazású, houstoni salakpályás férfi tenisztornán, miután Nisikori Kej uruguayi, Ryan Sweeting pedig horvát riválisán kerekedett felül az elődöntőben.
*​*
*
 A 6. helyen kiemelt Nisikori a 7.-ként rangsorolt Pablo Cuevasszal bánt el két játszmában, s ugyanígy tett Sweeting is Ivo Karloviccsal.​​* Eredmények:
elődöntő:
 ---------
Nisikori (japán, 6.)-Cuevas (uruguayi, 7.) 6:3, 7:5
Sweeting (amerikai)-Karlovic (horvát) 7:6 (7-3), 6:3
*​*
*
XLsport
​
*​**
​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 29)

*Estorili tenisztorna - Verdasco a negyeddöntőben*
2011. 04. 28. 21.55 

<RIGHT> 



*


A második helyen kiemelt spanyol Fernando Verdasco két játszmában nyert a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Frederico Gil ellen és bejutott a negyeddöntőbe csütörtökön az estorili salakpályás tenisztorna 450 ezer dollár összdíjazású férfi versenyében.
*​*
*
* Eredmények:
nyolcaddöntő:
* -------------
*Verdasco (spanyol, 2.)-Gil (portugál) 6:1, 7:6 (7-5)
*Simon (francia, 4.)-Berlocq (argentin) 6:2, 6:1
Raonic (kanadai, 5.)-Sousa (portugál) 6:3, 6:3
Anderson (dél-afrikai, 7.)-Hanescu (román) 6:4, 6:2



*Belgrádi tenisztorna - Indiai játékos búcsúztatta Garcia-Lopezt*
2011. 04. 28. 20.04

<RIGHT> 



*


Meglepetésre kiesett Guillermo Garcia-Lopez a 417 ezer euró összdíjazású, salakpályás belgrádi férfi tenisztornán: a harmadik helyen kiemelt spanyol játékost az indiai Somdev Devvarman győzte le csütörtökön három nagyon szoros szettben.
*​*
*
* Eredmények, nyolcaddöntő:
* -------------------------
*Devvarman (indiai) - Garcia-Lopez (spanyol, 3.) 7:6 (8-6), 2:6, 7:6 (10-8) 
*Tipsarevic (szerb, 7.)-Zverev (német) 6:2, 6:0
Volandri (olasz)-Marcsenko (ukrán) 6:3, 1:6, 6:3



*Müncheni tenisztorna - Meglepetés nélkül*
2011. 04. 28. 19.20 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az esélyesek sikereivel folytatódott csütörtökön a 450 ezer euró összdíjazású, müncheni salakpályás férfi tenisztorna.

*​*
** Eredmények, nyolcaddöntő:
* -------------------------
*Cilic (horvát, 3.)-Zeballos (argentin) 6:3,* 7:6 (9-7)

Mayer (német, 5.)-Gabasvili (orosz) 6:4, 7:6 (7-1)
Davigyenko (orosz, 7.)-Reister (német) 3:6, 7:6 (7-5), 6:1
Kohlschreiber (német, 8.)-Gremelmayr (német) 6:3, 6:3
Stepanek (cseh)-Brown (német) 7:6 (8-6), 6:7 (5-7), 6:3



*Belgrádi tenisztorna - Djokovic visszatért, és utolérte Lendlt*


<RIGHT> 



*


Továbbra is veretlen az idén Novak Djokovic, aki szerdán három hét kihagyás után győzelemmel tért vissza otthon a 417 ezer euró összdíjazású, salakpályás belgrádi férfi tenisztornán, ezzel utolérte az örökrangsorban a legendás Ivan Lendlt.
*​*
*
A 23 éves szerb játékos - aki az Australian Openen, Dubajban, Indian Wellsben és Miamiban is diadalmaskodott - 25. meccsét is megnyerte 2010-ben. A csehszlovák születésű, amerikai teniszező 1986-ban szintén sorozatban 25 sikerrel indította az évet, de már csak holtversenyben második ebben a rangsorban. A rekordot a szintén amerikai John McEnroe tartja, aki 1984-ben meg sem állt 39 győztes meccsig.


* Eredmények, nyolcaddöntő:
* -------------------------
*Djokovic (szerb, 1.)-Ungur (román) 6:2, 6:3
*Montanes (spanyol, 4.)-Berrer (német) 3:6, 6:2, 6:2
Kavcic (szlovén)-Mello (brazil) 7:5, 6:3
Lopez (spanyol)-Gonzalez (chilei) 6:4, 7:6 (7-4)

XLsport​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Május 10)

Novak Djokovics megállíthatalan!

A világranglista 2.helyén lévö szerb játékos 2010 december óta veretlen. 2010. decemberében a Davis kupa döntőjében Szerbia - Franciaország összecsapásra került sor. Az otthon játszó szerbek 2:3 ra gyözték le francia ellenfeleiket. a gyöztes csapat tagja volt Novak Djokovics is. Tehát ekkor kezdödött Djokovics veretlenségi sorozata. A szerb teniszezö a madrid open megnyerése után már zsonorban a 32. mérközésést nyerte meg. 
Na de kezdjük szépen az elején:

*Davis Cup - Szerbia - Franciaország: 3:2*
*Australian Open (jan. 30)*, Djokovics egészen a döntöig jutott, ahol a brit Andy Murray volt az ellenfle. A döntőben Djokovics diadalmaskodott, 3 szettben nyert *6:4, 6:2, 6:3*. 
*Indian Wells:* Djokovics nagyszerü játékkal itt is a fináléba jutott, ahol a világelsö *Rafael Nadal* volt az ellenfele. Djokovics nagyszerű játékkal (*4:6*, *6:3, 6:2*)és egy ujabb tornagyözelemmel várhatta a foyltatást. 
Majd következett a következö torna* Miamiban*. Djokovics miután Federet legyőzve a döntöbe került, ismét összecsaphatott a negy riválissal Rafael Nadallal. A döntöben ugyan nehezebb dolga volt Djokovicsnak, Nadal vezetett ellene 4:6 -ra, hozta is az elsö szettet, de Djokovics ismért magára talált és 6:3 -ra behúzta a második szettet. Igy az állás 1:1. Következett a 3 szett, ahol fej - fej mellett haladtak a felek, majd a végjátékban Djokovics mentálisan felűl múlta Nadalt és ismét sikerült meccset nyernie. *Nadal - Djokovics: 4:6, 6:3,6:7.*
Miami után Djokovics kihagyta Barcelonat és hazautazott *Belgrádba*, ahol szülei rendeztek egy ATP 250es tornát. Djokovics kiemeltként indult, a dntöig jutott, ahol aztán *Feliciano Lopez* várt rá. Nagy kínkeservesen hozta az elsö szettet igaz tájbreak ben, a 2nál már simán leiskolázta Lopezt. Igy a vége *Djokovics - Lopez: 7:6, 6:2* lett.
A múlt héten *Madrid* adott otthont a következő tornának. Ez salakos torna volt. Mindenki Rafael Nadalt tartotta a legesélyesebbnek. Djokovics formája koránt sem volt már a régi. Az elödöntöig simán menetelt, de az elödöntöben meg gyült a baja a brazil Tomaz Beluccsival. Beluccsi agressívan játszott, az első szettet el is vette Djokovicstól. a másodikban viszont Djokovics össze kapta magát és a döntöbe jutott. A hol ismét csak a spanyol várt rá. Aki egyépként szetthátrányból fordított és ejtette ki Federert. A döntö ismeét Djokovics - Nadal párharcot hozott. Ahol Djokovics már az elsö szetben 4:0ra vezetett Nadal ellen, de Nadal még visszajött, de ennek ellenére Nole 7:5 re hozta ez elsö szettet. A 2 szettben elvette Nadal adogatását, s bár megszemvedett a gyözelemért, a végén még is ö diadalmaskodott. 
*Djokovics - Nadal: 7:5, 6:4.*
Nole elöszor verte meg Nadalt salakon, megszakítva ezzel Nadal rekordját amely 2009töl tartott, illetve meghoszabíttva sajátját, igy már a 32. mérközéseét nyerte zsinórban és a 6 trójátát nyerte meg. 

*Következő állomás Róma, vajon ki és mikor állítja meg Djokovicsot?*


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Május 16)

*Djokovics tovább folytatta menetelését Rómában!!!*

Ismét nagy izgalmak között zajlott a Római tenisz torna. A torna elött mindenki azt találgatta vajon legyözik e a kirobbanó formában levö Novak Djokovicsot, és ha igen ki lesz az? Sokak úgy vélték hogy talán Rafael Nadal lehet aki megállítja, revansot véve az elszemvedett vereségekért. 
Nole a tornán remekül játszott egészen az elödöntőig menetelt, ahol barátja a brit Andy Murray volt az ellenfele. Djokovic az elsö szettet simán hozta, le "teniszezte" Murray -t a pályáról. Murray egyszerüen nem tudott mit kitaláni a bomba formában lévö Nole ellen. A második szettre Murray össze szedte magát és hozta is a szettet, Djokovics formája ekkor már saját maga játékának csak árnyéka volt. A harmadik szettben aztán Nole összekapta magát, hol ö vette el Murray adogató játékát, hol pedig Murray az övét. A harmadik szettröl tájbrék döntött, ahol Djokovics bírta jobb idegekkel, így neyrev meg az elő döntöt 3 óra játék után. A döntöben ismét csak Nadal várt az elfáradt szerbre. Djokovicsnak az égiek is segítettek ugyan is vasárnap rómában ömlött az esö, igy a döntöt estére halasztották. Djokovics talán pihenhetett egy kiveset. A döntöre azomban összeszedte mindem erejét, és mind a 2 szetett nagy csatában 4:6 re nyerte. 
Következik a Roland garros, ki tudja ott meddig jut Djoko?


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Május 16)

ATP világranglista - férfiak

1. Rafael Nadal (ESP) 12070 p
2. Novak Djokovic (SRB) 11665
3. Roger Federer (SUI) 8390
4. Andy Murray (GRB) 6085
5. Robin Soderling (SWE) 5435
6. Tomas Berdych (CZE) 4215
7. David Ferrer (ESP) 4060
8. Jürgen Melzer (AUT) 2850
9. Gael Monfis (FRA) 2465
10.Mardy Fish (USA) 2395


----------



## Almási Zita (2011 Május 16)

*Az én tenisz karrierem...*

Az én tenisz karrierem egy gyermek nyári táborban kezdődött melyre nagybátyám fizetett be engem és az unokahúgomat. Nagyon élveztem az egész nap tartó tenisz edzéseket mert valahogy kihozták belőlem azt amit eddig még nem tapasztaltam. El is kezdtem járni rendszeresen edzésekre. Nagyon klassz volt és jófej tanárom is volt. Motivált és ösztönzött egy élmény volt edzésre menni. Mindig alig vártam az edzések napját. Teltek a napok és a hetek és én fejlődtem és fejlődtem mire az edzőm azt mondta hogy akkor most nem ő tartaná az edzésemet hanem átad a főedzőnek hogy megtekintse fejlődésemet. Így is lett. Jól bemelegítettem aznap és vártam hogy teljesíthessek. Péter bá teljesen meg volt elégedve és azt mondta, hogy ha így haladok akkor fél év múlva mehetek versenyre. Hát én edzettem is töretlenül. Másfél év alatt eljutottam oda hogy ki volt tűzve az első versenyem időpontja. Február közepén lett volna. Nem nagy verseny csak egy kis megmérettetés hogy bizonyítsak elsősorban magamnak és az edzőmnek. Január végén drága barátnőm 18. szülinapját ünnepeltük. Nagyon klassz volt bár én már rossz közérzettel mentem. Gondoltam egy pálinka majd "meggyógyít". Hát ittam is de csak 1-el. Majd nem telt el egy óra és én hazamentem. Iszonyat hátfájásom volt. Hát mondanom sem kell az egész éjjel végig hánytam és nem azért mert részeg voltam. Másnap kiszáradással bevittek a kórházba. Nem tudták elképzelni az orvosok hogy mi bajom van... Úgyhogy 3 nap kórházi léttől menekülve hagytam el a kórházat. De a hátfájásom nem múlt el így beutaltak a gerinc gyógyászati központba. Kiderült hogy csigolyaív szakadásaim vannak. Az orvos szigorúan eltiltott a sporttól. Hónapokig letargiában voltam utána. És még mindig mélyen érint. Mindenem volt a tenisz.
Ennek már 4 éve lassan. De továbbra is figyelnem kell a gerincemre mert ha még 1 csigolyaívem elszakad akkor szétcsúszhat a gerincem. Legalább is az orvosom szerint. Elnézést ha valakit untattam. Ez nem tenisz eredmény, ez csak az én sorsom. :neutral:


----------



## Arima3 (2011 Május 28)

*Roland Garros*

Julia Görges kiesett a Roland Garros harmadik fordulójában. Ennek még akár örülhetne is a világelső Caroline Wozniacki, hiszen két utolsó tornáján éppen Görgestől kapott ki kétszer is két hét alatt, Stuttgartban és Madridban - mindkétszer salakon. A negyeddöntőben össze is kerülhettek volna, de Wozniackit ez már nem érdekli, mivel ő is kiesett, szintén a harmadik fordulóban. Ezúttal sem fog összejönni a világelsőnek a Grand Slam győzelem. 
Wozniackit Hantuhova valósággal lemosta a pályáról. A szlovák lány imponálóan, magabiztosan, cseppnyi megingás nélkül, szinte hiba nélkül játszott, szórta a nyerő ütéseket, variálta a játékát, mikor mire volt szükség. 6:1, 6:3-ra nyerte a meccset. Következő ellenfele Kuznyecova lesz. 
Az én titkos favoritom azonban Viktorija Azarenka. Nagyon szeretném, ha összejönne neki legalább az elődöntő.
Azarenka jó formában van, tud küzdeni, csak sajnos nagyon sérülékeny, és a meleget is rosszul tűri. Remélem nem lesz jövő héten Párizsban nagyon meleg. 2009-ben az Ausztrál Openen szettelőnyben volt kénytelen feladni a meccset Szerena Williams ellen, tavaly meg a US Openen összeesett a nagy melegben.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 1)

*Roland Garros - Federer elődöntős*
2011. 05. 31. 22.38

<RIGHT> 



*


Roger Federer három játszmában győzött a hazai közönségkedvenc Gae:l Monfils ellen kedden, így elődöntős a francia nyílt teniszbajnokságon.
*​*
*
Federer, aki 2009-ben diadalmaskodott a Roland Garroson, két játszmát viszonylag simán nyert meg, a harmadikban Monfils összeszedte magát, és végül csak a rövidítésben kapott ki a volt világelsőtől, aki még nem vesztett szettet az idén Párizsban. 
A 16-szoros Grand Slam-győztes "Fedexpress" ellenfele a legjobb négy között a szerb Novak Djokovic lesz, aki ebben az esztendőben még minden meccsét megnyerte.

*Eredmények:
férfi egyes:
* -------------- 
_* negyeddöntő:
*_*Federer (svájci, 3.)-*Monfils (francia, 9.) 6:4, 6:3, 7:6 (7-3)
​
*korábban:
nyolcaddöntő:
*Murray (brit, 4.)-Troicki (szerb, 15.) 4:6, 4:6, 6:3, 6:2, 7:5


* női egyes:
* ------------
*korábban:
negyeddöntő:
*​*
*Bartoli (francia, 11.)-Kuznyecova (orosz, 13.) 7:6 (7-4), 6:4 
Schiavone (olasz, 5.)-Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 14.) 1:6, 7:5, 7:5

​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038485&rnd_val=21942767098"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## KathyBlue (2011 Június 5)

*re*

Szia!

Tokeletesen aterzem a problemadat, velem is hasonlo a helyzet. Nekem is mindenem a tenisz, mindennap jarok edzesre egyenlore, de augusztus 1-en mutenek gerinccel egy szuletesi rendellenesseg miatt es onnantol kezdve csak vizisportok (uszas es aquafitness). Mar erosen gyaszolok, nekem a tenisz az eletem resze, megtalaltam benne a "lelki tarsamat" ugymond, egy zene, egy dallam es egy tanc, a mozdulatok gyonyorusege, a labda ive, az uto es a jatekos egyuttmukodese a labdaval... Volt az eletemnek mar egy olyan resze hogy 4 evig nem nyultam utohoz+labdahoz, es akarhanyszor meglattam egy teniszpalyat, megkonnyeztem szo szerint... Szoval, sajnallak, egyutterzek veled! Fel a fejjel...



Almási Zita írta:


> Az én tenisz karrierem egy gyermek nyári táborban kezdődött melyre nagybátyám fizetett be engem és az unokahúgomat. Nagyon élveztem az egész nap tartó tenisz edzéseket mert valahogy kihozták belőlem azt amit eddig még nem tapasztaltam. El is kezdtem járni rendszeresen edzésekre. Nagyon klassz volt és jófej tanárom is volt. Motivált és ösztönzött egy élmény volt edzésre menni. Mindig alig vártam az edzések napját. Teltek a napok és a hetek és én fejlődtem és fejlődtem mire az edzőm azt mondta hogy akkor most nem ő tartaná az edzésemet hanem átad a főedzőnek hogy megtekintse fejlődésemet. Így is lett. Jól bemelegítettem aznap és vártam hogy teljesíthessek. Péter bá teljesen meg volt elégedve és azt mondta, hogy ha így haladok akkor fél év múlva mehetek versenyre. Hát én edzettem is töretlenül. Másfél év alatt eljutottam oda hogy ki volt tűzve az első versenyem időpontja. Február közepén lett volna. Nem nagy verseny csak egy kis megmérettetés hogy bizonyítsak elsősorban magamnak és az edzőmnek. Január végén drága barátnőm 18. szülinapját ünnepeltük. Nagyon klassz volt bár én már rossz közérzettel mentem. Gondoltam egy pálinka majd "meggyógyít". Hát ittam is de csak 1-el. Majd nem telt el egy óra és én hazamentem. Iszonyat hátfájásom volt. Hát mondanom sem kell az egész éjjel végig hánytam és nem azért mert részeg voltam. Másnap kiszáradással bevittek a kórházba. Nem tudták elképzelni az orvosok hogy mi bajom van... Úgyhogy 3 nap kórházi léttől menekülve hagytam el a kórházat. De a hátfájásom nem múlt el így beutaltak a gerinc gyógyászati központba. Kiderült hogy csigolyaív szakadásaim vannak. Az orvos szigorúan eltiltott a sporttól. Hónapokig letargiában voltam utána. És még mindig mélyen érint. Mindenem volt a tenisz.
> Ennek már 4 éve lassan. De továbbra is figyelnem kell a gerincemre mert ha még 1 csigolyaívem elszakad akkor szétcsúszhat a gerincem. Legalább is az orvosom szerint. Elnézést ha valakit untattam. Ez nem tenisz eredmény, ez csak az én sorsom. :neutral:


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Június 6)

Kedves Zita! 
Mi itt a fórumon nagyon örülünk annak is ha valaki személyes élményeiröl, élete eseményeiröl számol be nekünk. Bár tudom hogy az elsö pillantásra sokak számára ez a témakör sem szól másról csak eredmények halmazáról. De hidd el a tenisz nem csak arröl szól, hogy ki hány szettben gyözte le a másikat. Személy szerint én sokkal jobban díjazom amikor valaki egy mérközést látva írja le a saját véleményét. Nem tudom osvastál e vissza, én is hasonló jellegü kommenteket szoktam írni!
De például nagyra tartom TH6777, üzeneteit, ö igaz eredméyneket tesz közzé itt a fórumon, de hidd el az is kell ide, hányszor az ember már elfelejt egy egy mérközést, de itt a fórumon megnézheti az erdményt. 


quote=Almási Zita;2962455]Az én tenisz karrierem egy gyermek nyári táborban kezdődött melyre nagybátyám fizetett be engem és az unokahúgomat. Nagyon élveztem az egész nap tartó tenisz edzéseket mert valahogy kihozták belőlem azt amit eddig még nem tapasztaltam. El is kezdtem járni rendszeresen edzésekre. Nagyon klassz volt és jófej tanárom is volt. Motivált és ösztönzött egy élmény volt edzésre menni. Mindig alig vártam az edzések napját. Teltek a napok és a hetek és én fejlődtem és fejlődtem mire az edzőm azt mondta hogy akkor most nem ő tartaná az edzésemet hanem átad a főedzőnek hogy megtekintse fejlődésemet. Így is lett. Jól bemelegítettem aznap és vártam hogy teljesíthessek. Péter bá teljesen meg volt elégedve és azt mondta, hogy ha így haladok akkor fél év múlva mehetek versenyre. Hát én edzettem is töretlenül. Másfél év alatt eljutottam oda hogy ki volt tűzve az első versenyem időpontja. Február közepén lett volna. Nem nagy verseny csak egy kis megmérettetés hogy bizonyítsak elsősorban magamnak és az edzőmnek. Január végén drága barátnőm 18. szülinapját ünnepeltük. Nagyon klassz volt bár én már rossz közérzettel mentem. Gondoltam egy pálinka majd "meggyógyít". Hát ittam is de csak 1-el. Majd nem telt el egy óra és én hazamentem. Iszonyat hátfájásom volt. Hát mondanom sem kell az egész éjjel végig hánytam és nem azért mert részeg voltam. Másnap kiszáradással bevittek a kórházba. Nem tudták elképzelni az orvosok hogy mi bajom van... Úgyhogy 3 nap kórházi léttől menekülve hagytam el a kórházat. De a hátfájásom nem múlt el így beutaltak a gerinc gyógyászati központba. Kiderült hogy csigolyaív szakadásaim vannak. Az orvos szigorúan eltiltott a sporttól. Hónapokig letargiában voltam utána. És még mindig mélyen érint. Mindenem volt a tenisz.
Ennek már 4 éve lassan. De továbbra is figyelnem kell a gerincemre mert ha még 1 csigolyaívem elszakad akkor szétcsúszhat a gerincem. Legalább is az orvosom szerint. Elnézést ha valakit untattam. Ez nem tenisz eredmény, ez csak az én sorsom. :neutral:[/quote]


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Június 6)

*Djokovics egészen a Roland Garros elödöntöig menetelt.*

A Roland Garros elött nindenki azt találgatta vajon meddig tart Djokovic elrettentö formája, vajon ki és mikor állítja majd meg öt. 
A nyílt francia tenisz bajnokság megadta a kérdésekre a válasz. 
Nole az alsó ágon kezdett, és egészen az elödöntöig menetelt. Novak Djokovicsnak mondhatni könnyü sorsolása volt, eltekintve attól hogy már a haramadik fordulóban össze futott, Juan Martin Del Potro val. Mindenki szerint ez volt a 3forduló legnagyobb összecsapása. Djokovics sikerrel is vette az akadályt, és túl jutva Del Potron a francia Richard Gasquet kövekezett. A szerb könnyedén hozta a francia elleni meccset, sajnos Gasquet nem volt ellenfele Nolenak. A negyeddöntöben aztán az olasz Fognini várt Djokovicsra. Fonigni elképesztö csatában sérülten harcolta ki a továbbjutást a spanyol Montanes ellen. Azomban Fognini annyira megsérült hogy a negyeddöntöben nem tudott kiállni Djokovics ellen. Így Nole játék nélkül az elödöntőbe jutott. Ahol aztán Federer került az útjába. 
Federer visszakapva régi formáját a meccsen 2nullra elhuzott a szettek tekinttében. Djokovics talán azon a márközésen játszott a legrosszabbul, rengeteg volt a hiba, kevés a nyerö, és a rövidítések sem ugy sikerüiltek ahogy kellett volna! az elsö szettben tájbrékig meneteltek amit aztán Federer jobban bírt idegekkel és és be is húzta azt. 
A második szettben a szerb ugyan a meccs elején elvette a svájci adogatásást, de Federer szenzációs játékkal behúzta a második szettet. Djokovič a harmadik szettet könnyedén megnyerte! a negyedik szettben egymás adogatásait vették el, mind a szerbnek mind a svájcinak volt lehetösége hogy menyerje a gémet. végül is ez Federer nek sikerült, így szakította megy Nole veretlenségi sorozatát, és került a döntöbe, ahol aztán a spanyol Rafa Nadal legyözve öt megszerezte a trófeát. 
Úgy gondolom, Federernek sikerült annyira elbizonyítania Djokovicsot, hogy átvehette a meccs irányítását, és uralva a játékot le is tudta gyözni öt. Nem gondolom viszont hogy ez Djokovics hátrányára vállhat, inkább törekedhet a még jobb játékra! 
Djokovicsot a világ elsöségtöl mindössze 45 pont vállasztja el!


----------



## KicsiTigris (2011 Június 6)

Lesz még Djoko világelső, de várható volt, hogy egyszer megszakad az a lehengerlő veretlenségi sorozat amit tavaly óta görgetett magával. Federer egy remek meccs keretében vette el a szerb fantasztikus formájának "szűzességet" Szerintem az a találkozó színvonalában magasan verte a tegnapi döntőt, ahol viszont megint csak a szokásos forgatókönyv pörgött le a szemünk előtt De hát Nadaltól nagyobb küzdőt nem igen dédelgetett még a teniszvilág, szóval megérdemelte...


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Június 7)

KicsiTigris írta:


> Lesz még Djoko világelső, de várható volt, hogy egyszer megszakad az a lehengerlő veretlenségi sorozat amit tavaly óta görgetett magával. Federer egy remek meccs keretében vette el a szerb fantasztikus formájának "szűzességet" Szerintem az a találkozó színvonalában magasan verte a tegnapi döntőt, ahol viszont megint csak a szokásos forgatókönyv pörgött le a szemünk előtt De hát Nadaltól nagyobb küzdőt nem igen dédelgetett még a teniszvilág, szóval megérdemelte...


 
Egyet értek veled, szerintem is sokkal izgalamasabb volt a Federer - Djokovics elödöntö!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 10)

*Nyíregyházi női tenisztorna - Cseh siker párosban*
2011. 06. 10. 01.28

<RIGHT> 



*


Simona Dobra és Monika Tumova nyerte a párosversenyt csütörtökön a Nyíregyházán zajló 10 ezer dollár összdíjazású salakpályás női tenisztornán, a Bigeholding kupáért.
*​*
*
A cseh duó nagy csatában győzött a döntőben a Bulgakova Vaszilisza, Raluca Elena Platon (magyar, román) páros ellen. 
Egyesben - egyetlen magyarként - Bulgakova bejutott a legjobb négy közé, miután két szettben legyőzte az osztrák Lisa Maria Reichmannt. A magyar teniszező ellenfele a pénteki elődöntőben a második helyen kiemelt, montenegrói Danka Kovnic lesz.
Az elődöntőket 11 órától rendezik a Sóstói Stadion teniszpályáin.

*Eredmények:
páros, döntő:
*-------------
*Dobra, Tumova (cseh, 1.)-Bulgakova, Platon (magyar, román, 3.) 6:1, 3:6, 10-7 - döntő rövidítés

egyes, negyeddöntő:
*--------------------
*Bulgakova* (4.)-Reichmann (osztrák) 7:5, 6:3
​
​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038818&rnd_val=50901262637"></SCRIPT><CENTER class=focim>




</CENTER>


*Hallei tenisztorna - A címvédő Hewitt is a nyolc között*
2011. 06. 10. 02.56 

<RIGHT> 



*


A címvédő ausztrál Lleyton Hewitt két szettben legyőzte csütörtökön az olasz Andreas Seppit, így bejutott a legjobb nyolc közé a 750 ezer euró összdíjazású, hallei füvespályás férfi tenisztornán.
*​*
*
*Eredmények, nyolcaddöntő:
*-------------------------
*Monfils (francia, 3.)-Dodig (horvát) 6:2, 6:3
Mayer (német, 6.)-Lu (tajvani) 7:6 (7-4), 3:6, 6:4
Kohlschreiber (német)-Dolgopolov (ukrán, 7.) 6:3, 7:6 (7-5)
Hewitt (ausztrál)-Seppi (olasz) 6:4, 6:4

A negyeddöntőben:
*_*Hewitt-Kohlschreiber, Monfils-Mayer, Raonic (kanadai, 8.)-Petzschner (német), Troicki (szerb, 5.)-Berdych (cseh, 2.)
*_​_*
*_​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038821&rnd_val=26160444298"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## KicsiTigris (2011 Június 11)

Ma a queensi torna elődöntőjében szinte lesöpörte Murray a pályáról Roddickot Ha ezt a formáját hozza Tsonga ellen is, akkor zsebében a végső győzelem.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 12)

*Birminghami tenisztorna - Ivanovic az elődöntőben*
2011. 06. 11. 11.34

<RIGHT> 



*


A második helyen kiemelt szerb Ana Ivanovic könnyedén jutott a szombati elődöntőbe a 220 ezer dollár összedíjazású birminghami füvespályás női tenisztornán.
*​*
*
Az egykori világelső október óta most először került négy közé egy viadalon.

*Negyeddöntők:*​*
Ivanovic (szerb, 2.)-Lucic (horvát) 6:3, 6:4
​*Peng (Peng, kínai, 3.)-Erakovic (új-zélandi) 6:4, 4:6, 6:3
Hantuchova (szlovák, 4.)-Riske (amerikai) 6:2, 6:4
Lisicki (német)-Rybarikova (szlovák, 14.) 7:6 (7-1), 6:4

A szombati elődöntőkben: Ivanovic-Hantuchova és Peng-Lisicki




*Hallei tenisztorna - Kohlschreiber a döntőben*
2011. 06. 12. 03.30

<RIGHT> 



*


Elsőként a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Philipp Kohlschreiber jutott be a fináléba a 750 ezer euró összdíjazású, hallei füvespályás férfi tenisztornán.

*​*
*A 27 éves német versenyző - aki pénteken a címvédő ausztrál Lleyton Hewittot búcsúztatta - a szombati elődöntőben a harmadik helyen kiemelt francia Ga:el Monfilst győzte le két szettben.
Kohlschreiber pályafutása negyedik döntőjét játssza majd ATP-viadalon, Halléban 2008 után másodszor.

* Eredmény, elődöntő:
*​*
**Kohlschreiber (német)-Monfils (francia, 3.) 6:3, 6:3*

* később:
**Petzschner (német)-Berdych (cseh, 2.)
*​*
*
*Londoni tenisztorna - Murray simán nyert Roddick ellen*
2011. 06. 12. 00.29 

<RIGHT> 



*


A második helyen kiemelt Andy Murray jutott be elsőként a 700 ezer euró összdíjazású londoni füvespályás férfi tenisztorna fináléjába.
*​*
*
A brit játékos a szombati elődöntőben a korábbi négyszeres győztes (2003, 2004, 2005, 2007) amerikai Andy Roddickot győzte le két sima játszmában.

* Eredmény, elődöntő:
*​*
** Murray (brit, 2.)-Roddick (amerikai, 3.) 6:3, 6:1
*​*
** később:
**Tsonga (francia, 5.)-Ward (brit)

*​*
*

*Nyíregyházi tenisztorna - Dobra duplázott*
2011. 06. 11. 18.09

<RIGHT> 



*


Simona Dobra nyerte a 10 ezer dollár összdíjazású nyíregyházi salakpályás női tenisztornát: a cseh játékos a szombati döntőben két szettben győzte le a másodikként rangsorolt montenegrói Danka Kovinicot.
*​*
*
A legjobb hazai teniszező, Bulgakova Vaszilisza az elődöntőig jutott, ahol Kovinictól kapott ki.
Dobra korábban párosban is a legjobbnak bizonyult, honfitársával a Bulgakova és egy román játékos alkotta kettőst múlta felül a csütörtöki fináléban.

*Eredmény:
egyes, döntő:
*​*
** Dobra (cseh)-Kovinic (montenegrói, 2.) 6:4, 6:2

*​*
*

*Szafin és Ivanisevic meccse nyitja a moszkvai legendák tornáját*
2011. 06. 11. 09.20

<RIGHT> 



*


A közelmúlt két klasszis játékosának, Marat Szafinnak és Goran Ivanisevicnek az összecsapásával kezdődik vasárnap Moszkvában a "Teniszlegendák" elnevezésű torna, amelyet az esemény szervezői Oroszország és a Világválogatott mérkőzéseként hirdetnek.
*​*
*
A hazai és a horvát kiválóság után a második találkozón Jevgenyij Kafelnyikov ütközik meg a spanyol Carlos Moyával, majd - már másnap - Szafin-Moya és Kafelnyikov-Ivanisevic csata következik. A keddi zárónap eseményét pedig az említett játékosok alkotta párosok meccse jelenti.


*A tornának a néhai NOB-elnökről, Juan Antonio Samaranchról elnevezett nemzeti teniszcentrum ad otthont.

*​*
*​


----------



## Estee92 (2011 Június 12)

KicsiTigris írta:


> Ma a queensi torna elődöntőjében szinte lesöpörte Murray a pályáról Roddickot Ha ezt a formáját hozza Tsonga ellen is, akkor zsebében a végső győzelem.


De ez az idő... Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy Wimbledonra is marad-e Londonban ez az átkozott eső, mert akkor igen lassan fog haladni a program.


----------



## KicsiTigris (2011 Június 13)

Estee92 írta:


> De ez az idő... Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy Wimbledonra is marad-e Londonban ez az átkozott eső, mert akkor igen lassan fog haladni a program.


Ne is mond... Tegnap szerintem egész nap szakadhatott az eső Londonban, mert a döntőket elnapolták mára. 
Én is tartok attól, hogy az időjárási viszonyok miatt Wimbledon programja is igen darabos lesz


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 14)

*Eastbourne-i tenisztorna - Venus Williams győzelemmel tért vissza*
2011. 06. 14. 00.06

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


Közel féléves kényszerszünet után győzelemmel tért vissza Venus Williams: az amerikai teniszező hétfőn három játszmában verte a nyolcadik helyen kiemelt Andrea Petkovicot az eastbourne-i füvespályás torna első fordulójában.
*​*
*
A volt világelső az Australian Open harmadik fordulójában éppen a német játékos ellen adta fel a meccset - mindössze egyetlen gém után. 
A különböző sérülésekkel és betegségekkel küszködő ifjabbik Williams-nővér szintén visszatér: Serena, aki a tavalyi wimbledoni diadala óta nem versenyzett, kedden a bolgár Cvetanka Pironkova ellen kezd.​​*Az elmúlt 11 évben a Williams-testvérek összesen kilencszer diadalmaskodtak Wimbledonban, négyszer pedig egymás ellen vívták a finálét.*
* 
Eredmények, 1. forduló:
nők (618 ezer dollár összdíjazás):
--------------------------------- 
*Kvitova (cseh, 5.)-Sevastova (lett) 5:7, 6:1, 6:3
*V. Williams (amerikai)-Petkovic (német, 8.) 7:5, 5:7, 6:3
*A. Radwanska (lengyel)-Gajdosova (ausztrál) 7:6 (7-5), 7:5
Stosur (ausztrál, 7.)-Petrova (orosz) 6:1, 6:4
Azarenka (fehérorosz, 3.)-Peng (kínai) 6:4, 7:6 (7-2)
Martínez (spanyol)-Peer (izraeli) 7:5, 6:3

*férfiak (462.675 euró):
----------------------
**Stepanek (cseh)-Fleming (brit) 6:3, 6:4
*Dimitrov (bolgár)-Evans (brit) 2:6, 7:6 (7-5), 6:4
Kunyicin (orosz)-Andújar (spanyol, 7.) 7:5, 6:1
Benneteau (francia)-Sweeting (amerikai) 6:2, 7:6 (7-4)
Seppi (olasz)-Kamke (német) 3:6, 6:1, 6:4
Berlocq (argentin)-Dolgopolov Jr. (ukrán, 2.) 7:5, 6:2
​
​

*Hertogenbosch-i tenisztorna - Clijsters nehezen nyert, Almagro kiesett*
2011. 06. 14. 03.30

<RIGHT> 



*


A volt világelső belga Kimk Clijsters két szoros játszmában győzött a hollandiai s,Hertogenboschban zajló füvespályás tenisztorna női versenyének hétfői első fordulójában.
*​*
*
A férfiaknál meglepetésre már a nyitókörben búcsúzott az első helyen kiemelt spanyol Nicolás Almagro.

*Eredmények: 
férfiak (450 ezer euró összdíjazás):*​​*Berrer (német)-Almagro (spanyol, 1.) 3:6, 7:6 (7-5), 6:4
*Bagdatisz (ciprusi, 2.)-Clément (francia) 7:6 (7-4), 6:3 
Mahut (francia, 6.)-Mannarino (francia) 7:6 (7-2), 6:3
Turszunov (orosz)-Kendrick (amerikai) 6:2, 7:6 (7-3)
Volandri (olasz)-Mello (brazil) 6:4, 7:6 (7-5)
Gabasvili (orosz)-Kravcsuk (orosz) 6:4, 1:6, 6:4
Gremelmayr (német)-Walter (francia) 6:3, 7:6 (7-5)

*nők (220 ezer dollár):
*​*
*
*Clijsters (belga, 1.)-Niculescu (román) 7:5, 7:5
*Kuznyecova (orosz, 2.)-Rus (holland) 6:2, 6:4
Wickmayer (belga, 3.)-Brianti (olasz) 6:4, 6:0
Pennetta (olasz, 4.)-A. Bondarenko (ukrán) 6:4, 6:4
Oprandi (olasz)-Amanmuradova (üzbég) 6:4, 6:3
Date-Krumm (japán)-Kirilenko (orosz, 6.) 7:6 (7-5), 6:2
Dulgheru (román)-van Uytvanck (belga) 7:5, 7:6 (7-5)
Parra Santonja (spanyol)-Robson (német) 7:5, 6:3
Barrois (német)-Zahlavova Strycova (cseh) 6:3, 6:2


*Wimbledon - Fucsovics Márton megnyerte első meccsét a selejtezőben*
2011. 06. 14. 03.51

<RIGHT> 



*


Fucsovics Márton megnyerte első mérkőzését a férfi egyes selejtezőjében a wimbledoni teniszbajnokságon.
*​*
*
A torna honlapja szerint a junior fiú egyes tavalyi győztese a francia Jonathan Eysseric ellen diadalmaskodott vasárnap.
A főtáblára kerüléshez összesen három találkozót kell megnyerni.

*Eredmény:
férfi egyes:
selejtező, 1. forduló:*​*​**Fucsovics-Eysseric (francia) 7:6 (7-4), 6:1 

később:
**Kellner Ádám-Kenny De Schepper (francia)*
​*Londoni tenisztorna - Murray győzelme*
2011. 06. 14. 02.01

 <RIGHT> 
*



**


A második helyen kiemelt brit Andy Murray nyerte a 700 ezer euró összdíjazású, londoni füvespályás férfi tenisztornát, miután a hétfői döntőben három játszmában győzött az ötödikként rangsorolt francia Jo-Wilfried Tsonga ellen.
*​*
*
_*A finálét a folyamatos esőzés miatt halasztották vasárnapról hétfőre.
*_​


*Eredmény, döntő:
*_*Murray (brit, 2.)-Tsonga (francia, 5.) 3:6, 7:6 (7-2), 6:4*_

XLsport​
_​_​*​*


​


----------



## KicsiTigris (2011 Június 15)

Sokan szajkózzák, hogy Serena Williams mennyire el van hízva (fenékben valóban elég erős a lány, de ez legyen a legnagyobb baja), ennek ellenére még így csúcsformán kívül is egészen jól mozog a pályán. Zvonarevától ugyan ma kikapott, de Wimbledonban már ütőképes lehet az egykori teniszkirálynő


----------



## Estee92 (2011 Június 18)

Ebben a mezőnyben Serena akkor nyer, ha igazán akar.


----------



## Estee92 (2011 Június 18)

KicsiTigris írta:


> Ne is mond... Tegnap szerintem egész nap szakadhatott az eső Londonban, mert a döntőket elnapolták mára.
> Én is tartok attól, hogy az időjárási viszonyok miatt Wimbledon programja is igen darabos lesz


Követem így a játékosok edzéseit, és még ők sem tudnak rendesen felkészülni Wimbledonra a folytonos eső miatt.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 20)

*Federer verset írt, Murray parkolóban edzett*​ 
*Hétfőn már a főtáblás meccseket játsszák a wimbledoni tenisztornán. A férfiaknál nagy meglepetés lenne, ha nem Rafael Nadal, Roger Federer vagy Novak Djokovic nyerne, ugyanakkor érdekes az is, hogy Andy Murray mire lesz képes hazai környezetben. A női mezőny a Williams nővérek visszatérésével lett combosabb, a főtábla egyetlen magyarja Czink Melinda.*​ 
Bár *Federer* csak kedden kezd, a Facebook-oldalán máris fabrikált egy versikét, amely több mint negyvenezer olvasónak tetszett. *"Rain, rain go away it almost time to start to play!"* - szól a rím, melyet talán a lányai kedvéért talált ki a svájci, és szabadfordításban valahogy így hangzik: *"Eső, eső, hess innen, lassan már játszani kell!"*​ 
*Murray* is az eső miatt változtatott a programján: nem akarta megvárni, míg elered, ezért gyorsan nekiállt edzeni a buszparkolóban.​ 
Magyar versenyző csak a nőknél indul egyesben, *Czink Melinda* visszatér sérülése után, *Szávay Ágnes és Arn Gréta* viszont épp sérülés miatt hiányzik majd.​ 
*Két nagy esélyes újra csatlakozik az elithez, Venus és Serena Williams *is hosszú sérülés után tér vissza, hat hónap, illetve egy év kihagyás után. Serena így éppen megvédheti wimbledoni címét, az újabb siker már a tizedik lenne a Williams testvéreknek a londoni Grand Slamen.​ 
Hosszú ideje kérdés, hogy a világelső* Caroline Wozniacki* képes lesz-e GS-t nyerni, de rajta kívül is sokan odaérhetnek a női mezőnyből, köztük a tavalyi döntős *Vera Zvonarjova* *vagy a friss Roland Garros-győztes Na Li.*​ 
*A címvédő Rafael Nadal* a verseny hivatalos honlapjának úgy nyilatkozott, képes még a jelenleginél is jobban játszani.​ 
*Tavaly John Isner és Nicolas Mahut* minden idők leghosszabb teniszmeccsét játszotta, ezúttal újra összesorsolták őket.​ 
*Pályán a tavalyi döntősök*​ 
*Hétfőn a tavalyi férfi döntő mindkét résztvevője pályára lép: Rafael Nadal az amerikai Michael Russell, Tomas Berdych az olasz Filippo Volandri ellen játszik. A Federer ellen három wimbledoni döntőt is elbukó Andy Roddickra Andreas Beck vár, míg a nőknél Zvonarjova, Francesca Schiavone, Venus Williams és Jelena Jankovic is ütőt ragad.*​ 

*Az elmúlt tíz év wimbledoni bajnokai:*​ 
*Férfiak*
*2001: Ivanisevic - Rafter 6:3, 3:6, 6:3, 2:6, 9:7*
_*2002: Hewitt (ausztrál) - Nalbandian (argentin) 6:1, 6:3, 6:2*_
_*2003: Federer (svájci) - Philippoussis (ausztrál) 7:6 (7-5), 6:2, 7:6 (7-3)*_
_*2004: Federer - Roddick (amerikai) 4:6, 7:5, 7:6 (7-3), 6:4*_
_*2005: Federer - Roddick 6:2, 7:6 (7-2), 6:4*_
_*2006: Federer - Nadal (spanyol) 6:0, 7:6 (7-5), 6:7 (2-7), 6:3*_
_*2007: Federer - Nadal 7:6 (9-7), 4:6, 7:6 (7-3), 2:6, 6:2*_
_*2008: Nadal - Federer 6:4, 6:4, 6:7 (5-7), 6:7 (8-10), 9:7*_
_*2009: Federer - Roddick 5:7, 7:6 (8-6), 7:6 (7-5), 3:6, 16:14*_
_*2010: Nadal - Berdych (cseh) 6:3, 7:5, 6:4*_​ 
_*Nők*_
*2001: V. Williams - Henin (belga) 6:1, 3:6, 6:0*
_*2002: S. Williams (amerikai) - V. Williams 7:6 (7-4), 6:3*_
_*2003: S. Williams - V. Williams 4:6, 6:4, 6:2*_
_*2004: Sarapova (orosz) - S. Williams 6:1, 6:4*_
_*2005: V. Williams - Davenport 4:6, 7:6 (7-4), 9:7*_
_*2006: Mauresmo (francia) - Henin-Hardenne 2:6, 6:3, 6:4*_
_*2007: V. Williams - Bartoli (francia) 6:4, 6:1*_
_*2008: V. Williams - S. Williams 7:5, 6:4*_
_*2009: S. Williams - V. Williams 7:6 (7-4), 6:2*_
_*2010: S. Williams - Zvonarjova (orosz) 6:3, 6:2*_​ 

</BEVEZETO>


----------



## KicsiTigris (2011 Június 20)

Estee92 írta:


> Követem így a játékosok edzéseit, és még ők sem tudnak rendesen felkészülni Wimbledonra a folytonos eső miatt.


Esetleg te is szoktál teniszezni? 
Én különösen a Grand Slam-tornák alatt érzek késztetést arra, hogy a kezembe vegyem az ütőt, de sajnos mostanság már elég ritkán játszom, mert a régi teniszpartnerem lelécelt a környékről


----------



## KicsiTigris (2011 Június 20)

Wimbledonban egyelőre nem csak az izzadságtól de a napsugaraktól is csillog a játékosok arca, reméljük így is marad


----------



## Bor1234 (2011 Június 22)

*Czink Melinda óriási bravúrja Wimbledonban!!!!*


*Czink Melinda - Stosur (ausztrál, 10.) 6:3, 6:4*

Csak így tovább Melinda!!


----------



## Estee92 (2011 Június 23)

KicsiTigris írta:


> Esetleg te is szoktál teniszezni?
> Én különösen a Grand Slam-tornák alatt érzek késztetést arra, hogy a kezembe vegyem az ütőt, de sajnos mostanság már elég ritkán játszom, mert a régi teniszpartnerem lelécelt a környékről


Nem, nem szoktam, de tervben van véve, hogy most szeptembertől elkezdek hobbiszinten ütögetni. Csupán fanatikusként követem az eseményeket.


----------



## Estee92 (2011 Június 23)

KicsiTigris írta:


> Wimbledonban egyelőre nem csak az izzadságtól de a napsugaraktól is csillog a játékosok arca, reméljük így is marad


Hát... nem sokáig maradt így. Most alaposan összesűrítették a programot, hogy beérjék a lemaradást.
Amúgy kedvenc játékosod?


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 24)

*Wimbledon - Söderling elbúcsúztatta a 2002-es bajnokot*
2011. 06. 24. 06.00

<RIGHT> 




*


Az ötödik helyen kiemelt svéd Robin Söderling kétszettes hátrányból fordítva nyert a 2002-es bajnok Lleyton Hewitt ellen a wimbledoni teniszbajnokság csütörtöki játéknapján, és ezzel bejutott a legjobb 32 közé.
*​*
*
Londonban változatlanul esik az eső, így még mindig nem kezdték el Czink Melinda és a fehérorosz Anasztaszja Jakimova összecsapását a női egyes 2. fordulójában.


* Eredmények:
férfi egyes:
2. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):
*​*
*
*Söderling (svéd, 5.)-Hewitt (ausztrál) 6:7 (5-7), 3:6, 7:5, 6:4, 6:4*
*
*Lu (tajvani) - Troicki (szerb, 13.) 7:6 (7-5), 6:4, 6:4
Llodra (francia, 19.) - Mello (brazil) 6:2, 4:6, 6:2, 6:3
del Potro (argentin, 24.) - Rochus (belga) 6:7 (7-9), 6:1, 6:0, 6:4
Nalbandian (argentin, 28.) - Haider-Maurer (osztrák) 6:3, 3:6, 6:4, 6:4
Gonzalez (chilei) - de Voest (dél-afrikai) 6:4, 6:4, 6:4

* korábban:
*Djokovic (szerb, 2.)-Anderson (dél-afrikai) 6:3, 6:4, 6:2
Malisse (belga)-Mayer (német, 20.) 1:6, 6:3, 6:2, 6:2
Beck (szlovák) - Garcia-Lopez (spanyol, 26.) 7:6 (7:5), 6:4, 3:6, 6:4

* női egyes:
2. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):
korábban:
*​*
*
Kirilenko (orosz, 26.)-Tanasugarn (thaiföldi) 7:5, 7:5
Doi (japán)-Cseng (Zheng, kínai) 6:3, 6:1
Schiavone (olasz, 6.)-Zahlavova Strycova (cseh) 7:5, 6:3
S. Williams (amerikai, 7.)-Halep (román) 3:6, 6:2, 6:1
Kuznyecova (orosz, 12.)-Dulgheru (román) 6:0, 6:2
Petrova (orosz) - Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 14.) 6:3, 6:3
Görges (német, 16.) - Johansson (francia) 7:6 (12-10), 6:2
Ivanovic (szerb, 18.)-Danilidu (görög) 6:3, 6:0
Wickmayer (belga, 19.) - Tatisvili (grúz) 3:6, 6:4, 6:2
Cibulkova (szlovák, 24.)-Hercog (szlovén) 6:1, 6:2
Paszek (osztrák)-McHale (amerikai) 6:4, 6:1
K. Bondarenko (ukrán) - Errani (olasz) 6:4, 5:7, 6:2

Xlsport

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 25)

*Wimbledon - Venus Williams könnyed sikere*
2011. 06. 25. 06.00 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az ötszörös győztes, 23. helyen kiemelt amerikai Venus Williams csupán két játékot veszítve jutott a legjobb 16 közé a wimbledoni teniszbajnokság pénteki versenynapján.
*​*
*
A találkozó után elkezdett esni Londonban, így jelenleg csak a fedett centerpályán folyik a játék.

* Eredmények:
női egyes:
*​*
** 3. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
*​*
*
*V. Williams (amerikai, 23.)-Martínez (spanyol) 6:0, 6:2
*​*
*


----------



## KicsiTigris (2011 Június 28)

Estee92 írta:


> Hát... nem sokáig maradt így. Most alaposan összesűrítették a programot, hogy beérjék a lemaradást.
> Amúgy kedvenc játékosod?



A férfi teniszt jobban szeretem mint a nőit, még akkor is ha a gyengébbik nem versenyzőinek játékát már-már erotikus filmekbe illő jelzőkkel illethetnénk, kulcsszavakban: a sport hevében megvillanó nőiesség és hatalmas nyögésekXD

Kedvenc játékos, hmmm... A férfiak közül nagyon szeretem Monfils játékát, sokszor elég szórakoztató Habár világelső nyilván soha nem lesz belőle, mert mentálisan nagyon könnyű őt kizökkenteni, ettől függetlenül remek játékosnak tartom. Na és persze Nadal... Hatalmas küzdő, az ő meccseit többnyire mindig megnézem, főleg ha Federerrel vagy Djokóval küzd a pályán
A nők közül pedig Azarenkát és S. Williamset emelném ki (habár ő most alulmúlta a várakozásaimat, de ez nem változtat semmin).
Gondolom már sejted, hogy vissza dobom ugyanezt a kérdést A te kedvenceid?


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 2)

*Wimbledon - Djokovic a döntőbe és a világranglista élére ütötte magát*

<RIGHT> 



*


Elsőként a második helyen kiemelt Novak Djokovic jutott be a férfi egyes fináléjába az angol nyílt teniszbajnokságon, Wimbledonban, miután a pénteki elődöntőben négy szettben jobbnak bizonyult a francia Jo-Wilfried Tsongánál.
*​*
*
A szerb játékos sikere egyben azt is jelenti, hogy hétfőtől - pályafutása során először - ő vezeti majd a világranglistát. Az idén bombaformában szereplő játékos eddig összesen 48 mérkőzést játszott 2011-ben, s mindössze egyszer kapott ki.
Az első játszma szoros csatában dőlt el Djokovic javára, aki a másodikban sokkal magabiztosabban jutott 2-0-s előnyhöz. A harmadik felvonásban - egy végletekig kiélezett rövidítés után - Tsonga még szépített, de a negyedik szett ismét a szerbé lett, aki ezzel karrierje során először szerepelhet a döntőben a londoni füvespályás Grand Slam-tornán.

* A vasárnapi fináléban az első helyen kiemelt, címvédő spanyol Rafael Nadal - a jelenlegi világelső - és a negyedikként rangsorolt brit Andy Murray párharcának továbbjutója lesz Djokovic ellenfele.*

*Eredmény, elődöntő:
* * férfi egyes:*​*
Djokovic (szerb, 2.)-Tsonga (francia, 12.) 7:6 (7-4), 6:2, 6:7 (9-11), 6:3 

​*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2011 Július 4)

Gratula Nolenak a tegnapi döntöben nyújott teljesítményért, a gyözelemhez és a világ elsöség megszerzéséhez!


----------



## ctandari (2011 Július 4)

Đoković. A Király felült a trónra. Pont


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 4)

*Wimbledon - Novak Djokovic nyerte a férfi egyest*


<RIGHT> 



*


A szerb Novak Djokovic nyerte a férfi egyest az angol nyílt teniszbajnokságon, miután a vasárnapi döntőben négy játszmában győzött a címvédő spanyol Rafael Nadal ellen Wimbledonban.
*​*
*
Az összecsapás 2 óra 48 percig tartott.
A 24 esztendős Djokovic, aki hétfőtől Nadaltól átveszi a világranglista első helyét idei második, pályafutása harmadik Grand Slam-tornagyőzelmét szerezte meg.

* Eredmény, férfi egyes, döntő:
* -----------------------------
*Novak Djokovic (szerb, 2.)-Rafael Nadal (spanyol, 1.) 6:4, 6:1, 1:6, 6:3
*​*
*A nyitó játszmában egészen 4:4-ig fej fej mellett haladt a két játékos, aztán Djokovic megnyerte a saját adogatását majd elvette Nadal szerváját és 41 perc elteltével vezetéshez jutott. 
A folytatásban (33 p) a szerb teniszező egyre jobban belelendült, Nadal viszont - tőle szokatlanul - több alkalommal is hibázott: Djokovic 3:0-ra elhúzott és innen már nem volt megállás, még kétszer brékelte a spanyolt és nagyon simán nyerte meg a második játszmát. A harmadik felvonásban (30 p) a mallorcai izomember magához tért: a második játékban elvette Djokovic szerváját, egyre biztosabban teniszezett (3:0), majd a hatodikban másodszor is brékelte a belgrádi játékost és szépített. 
A negyedik, egyben utolsó szettben a szerb játékos kezdett jobban, 2:0-ra elhúzott, ám az ibériai kiegyenlített. A nyolcadik gémben aztán eldőlt a meccs sorsa: a címvédő adogatásánál a trónkövetelő három bréklabdához jutott és a másodikat sikerült értékesítenie (5:3). A következő gém már csak afféle jutalomjáték volt Djokovic számára, aki újabb 44 perc elteltével bezsebelhette pályafutása (és Szerbia) első wimbledoni diadalát.

* Győzelméért 1.100.000 fontot (330 millió forint) kapott.*
*
*​*
** Novak Djokovic:
"Nehéz szavakba foglalni, amit érzek, olyan mintha még mindig álmodnék. Különleges nap ez az életemben, mert ez a kedvenc tornám. Gyerekként ez volt az első teniszviadal, amit a tévében láttam."

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 20)

*Férfi tenisz-világranglista - Nincs változás az élcsoportban*

<RIGHT> 



*


Nem történt változás a férfi teniszezők világranglistáján, melynek legfrissebb, hétfői állása szerint továbbra is a szerb Novak Djokovic áll az élen.
*​*
*
A versenyeket szervező ATP honlapjának hétfői közlése szerint a legjobb magyar, Balázs Attila négy helyet javítva 223.

*Hagyományos világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
*​*
**1. ( 1.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 13.155 pont
** 2. ( 2.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 11.270 
3. ( 3.) Roger Federer (svájci) 9230
 4. ( 4.) Andy Murray (brit) 6855
5. ( 5.) Robin Söderling (svéd) 4325
6. ( 6.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 4210
7. ( 7.) Gae:l Monfils (francia) 2695
8. ( 8.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 2470
9. ( 9.) Mardy Fish (amerikai) 2435
10. (10.) Andy Roddick (amerikai) 2110
11. (11.) Richard Gasquet (francia) 2105
12. (12.) Jürgen Melzer (osztrák) 2085
13. (13.) Viktor Troicki (szerb) 1970
14. (14.) Nicolas Almagro (spanyol) 1955
15. (15.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 1945
*_*...223. (227.) Balázs Attila 228
...238. (238.) Kellner Ádám 212

*_​_*
*_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 26)

*Férfi tenisz-világranglista - Simon és Almagro nagy lépése*
2011. 07. 25. 

<RIGHT> 



*


A vasárnap befejeződött hamburgi tornán győztes francia Gilles Simon hét, a döntőben vereséget szenvedett spanyol Nicolas Almagro pedig négy helyet lépett előre a férfi teniszezők legfrissebb világranglistáján.
*​*
*
Az élen nem történt változás: a rangsort továbbra is a szerb Novak Djokovic vezeti a spanyol Rafael Nadal, valamint a svájci Roger Federer előtt.
A versenyeket szervező ATP honlapjának hétfői közlése szerint a legjobb magyar, Kellner Ádám hat helyet javítva a 232
.
*Hagyományos világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
* --------------------------------------------------------
*1. (1.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 13.155 pont
 2. (2.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 11.270 
3. (3.) Roger Federer (svájci) 9530 
 4. (4.) Andy Murray (brit) 6855
5. (5.) Robin Söderling (svéd) 4325 
6. (6.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 4210 
7. (7.) Ga:el Monfils (francia) 2695 
8. (8.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 2470 
9. (9.) Mardy Fish (amerikai) 2435
10. (14.) Nicolas Almagro (spanyol) 2165 
11. (18.) Gilles Simon (francia) 2155 
12. (10.) Andy Roddick (amerikai) 2110 
13. (11.) Richard Gasquet (francia) 2105 
14. (17.) Mihajil Juzsnyij (orosz) 1990 
15. (13.) Viktor Troicki (szerb) 1970 
...232. (238.) Kellner Ádám 212
...241. (223.) Balázs Attila 201*
​*Női tenisz-világranglista - Változatlan élcsoport, Arn 71.*
2011. 07. 25. 

<RIGHT>
_*



*_*


Az elmúlt hét nem hozott változást az élcsoportban a női teniszezők világranglistáján, amelyet továbbra is a dán Caroline Wozniacki vezet.
*​*
​
* A versenyeket szervező WTA honlapja szerint a legjobb magyar, Arn Gréta egy helyet előrelépve jelenleg a 71., míg a gerincsérüléssel bajlódó Szávay Ágnes a 119. a hétfőn kiadott, legfrissebb rangsorban.
 
* Női világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
* ---------------------------------------------------
* 1. ( 1.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 9915 pont
 2. ( 2.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 7625
3. ( 3.) Vera Zvonarjova (orosz) 6850
 4. ( 4.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 6465
5. ( 5.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 6141
6. ( 6.) Li Na (Li Na, kínai) 5855
7. ( 7.) Petra Kvitova (cseh) 5437
8. ( 8.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 4860
9. ( 9.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 4230
10. (10.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 3405
11. (11.) Andrea Petkovic (német) 3305
12. (12.) Szvetlana Kuznyecova (orosz) 3220
13. (13.) Anasztaszija Pavljucsenkova (orosz) 2995
14. (14.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 2995
15. (15.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 2775
...71. (72.) Arn Gréta 925
...119. (121.) Szávay Ágnes 577
...160. (164.) Czink Melinda 359
...206. (177.) Babos Tímea 274
...224. (219.) Jani Réka Luca 256
*​*
*


​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 3)

*Női tenisz-világranglista - Változatlan élcsoport, Arn maradt 71.*

<RIGHT> 



*


Az elmúlt hét nem hozott változást az élcsoportban a női teniszezők világranglistáján, amelyet továbbra is a dán Caroline Wozniacki vezet.
*​*
*
A versenyeket szervező WTA honlapja szerint a legjobb magyar, Arn Gréta maradt a 71., míg a gerincsérüléssel bajlódó Szávay Ágnes már csak 122.a legfrissebb rangsorban. 


*Női világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
*​*
**1. ( 1.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 9915 pont
 2. ( 2.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 7625
3. ( 3.) Vera Zvonarjova (orosz) 6850
4. ( 4.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 6115
5. ( 5.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 5941
6. ( 6.) Li Na (Li Na, kínai) 5855
7. ( 7.) Petra Kvitova (cseh) 5437
8. ( 8.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 4831
9. ( 9.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 4225
10. (10.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 3275
11. (11.) Andrea Petkovic (német) 3245
12. (12.) Szvetlana Kuznyecova (orosz) 3220
13. (14.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 2915
14. (13.) Anasztaszija Pavljucsenkova (orosz) 2775
15. (15.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 2775
*_*...71. (71.) Arn Gréta 925
...122. (119.) Szávay Ágnes 577
...162. (160.) Czink Melinda 360
...194. (206.) Babos Tímea 298
...224. (224.) Jani Réka Luca 258

*_​_*
*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Torontói tenisztorna - Arn Gréta főtáblás*





*


Arn Gréta sikerrel vette a selejtező második fordulóját is a 2,05 millió dollár összdíjazású, keménypályás torontói női tenisztornán, ezzel feljutott a főtáblára.
*​*
*
A magyar játékos a viadal honlapja szerint Elena Baltachával mérkőzött, és két nagyon szoros játszmában, 2 óra 12 perc alatt győzte le brit riválisát.
A 64-es elitmezőny első kiemeltje a világranglista éllovasa, a dán Caroline Wozniacki, míg a második a belga Kim Clijsters. Mellettük pályára lépnek többek között a Williams-testvérek, Venus és Serena is.



* Eredmény, selejtező, 2. forduló:
--------------------------------
Arn Gréta-Baltacha (brit) 7:6 (7-5), 6:3

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 10)

*Tenisz: Arn Gréta villámgyőzelme a torontói tenisztornán *
2011. 08. 10. 05.59

<RIGHT> 







*Arn Gréta két sima játszmában nyert a cseh Klara Zakopalova ellen a 2,05 millió dollár összdíjazású, keménypályás torontói női tenisztorna hétfői nyitófordulójában.*

Az összecsapás a viadal honlapja szerint mindössze 56 percig tartott. Az első játszmában 2:2-ig haladt együtt a két játékos, ekkor Arn megtörte Zakopalova ellenállását és valósággal lesöpörte a pályáról. 
A magyar teniszező a következő körben a 11. helyen kiemelt német Andrea Petkovic és a szabadkártyás kanadai Eugenie Bouchard párharcának győztesével találkozik.

*„A kvalifikációból jutottam a főtáblára, már játszottam két meccset, jól belejöttem a játékba, míg az ellenfelem csak nemrég érkezett, nem szokta meg a pályát, a környezetet - mondta Arn Gréta. - Jól érzem magam, a sérülésem teljesen elmúlt, várom a következő meccset. Nem lesz könnyű, mert Andrea a mezőny egyik legfittebb résztvevője. Eddig még nem játszottunk egymás ellen, csak edzettünk."*

*Eredmény, 1. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért): *​​*Arn Gréta-Zakopalova (cseh) 6:3, 6:1 *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 13)

*Tartalom nyomtatása Tenisz: Petkovic megállította Arn Grétát *


*



*


*A selejtező után a főtáblán is tudott nyerni egy meccset Arn Gréta a 2 millió dollár összdíjazású torontói keménypályás WTA versenyen, csütörtökön azonban megálljt parancsolt neki ellenfele.*

A 32 között a világranglista 10. helyén álló 11. kiemelt német Petkovic- csal találkozott a 69. helyezett magyar, aki nagyon kitett magáért, az első szettben kétszer is elvette a német adogatását, kár hogy Petkovic ugyanezt háromszor tette meg, majd a második játszmában is jobbnan használta ki az adandó lehetőségeket, így végül 64 75-re nyert.​


*Torontói tenisztorna - Stosur megállította Vincit*





*


Samantha Stosur pénteken két játszmában legyőzte Roberta Vincit és ezzel bejutott az elődöntőbe a 2,05 millió dollár összdíjazású, torontói keménypályás női tenisztornán.
*​*
*
A két játékos 4:4-ig fej-fej mellett haladt, ám ezt követően az olasz megroggyant, hol a hálóba, hol pedig a vonalon túlra küldte a labdáit, zsinórban hét gémet vesztett és ezzel el is dőlt a meccs sorsa.
Vinci a kanadai tornán eddig meglepően jól teljesített, a második fordulóban a világelső dán Caroline Wozniackit, a nyolcaddöntőben pedig az világranglista korábbi éllovasát, a szerb Ana Ivanovicot búcsúztatta.

*Eredmény, negyeddöntő:
----------------------
Stosur (ausztrál, 10.)-Vinci (olasz) 6:4, 6:1

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 15)

*Davis Kupa*

*DK - Elkeltek a jegyek a brit-magyarra, a Red Hot Chili Peppers játszik*
2011. 08. 15. 13.00 <RIGHT> 





*


Már elővételben elkelt az összes jegy a szeptember 16-18-án esedékes brit-magyar tenisz Davis Kupa-mérkőzésre, amelyre az euro-afrikai zóna II. csoportjának harmadik fordulójában kerül sor.
*​*
*
"Most értesítettek a vendéglátók, hogy a szurkolók elővételben megvásárolták az ötezer belépőt a glasgow-i Braehead Arénába. - mondta az MTI-nek Hornok Miklós DK-kapitány. - Kár, hogy nem idehaza játszunk, de a legutóbbi, győztes meccsünket a britek ellen a Margitszigeten bonyolítottuk le, így most ők lesznek a házigazdák."
Hornok Miklós azt is elmondta, hogy a hazaiaknál várhatóan pályára lép a világranglistán jelenleg negyedik Andy Murray, és ebben az esetben nehéz lesz kiharcolni a továbbjutást. 

* "Természetesen a labda kerek. - tette hozzá a kapitány. - Jellemző a britek feltüzelt harci kedvére, hogy a meccsen fellép a Red Hot Chili Peppers együttes is, amely közismerten Murray kedvenc zenekara."

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 21)

*Tenisz: Sarapova és Jankovics játszhatja a döntőt Cincinnatiben*

*A 4. helyen kiemelt Marija Sarapova és a 11. helyen rangsorolt Jelena Jankovics mérkőzhet meg a cincinnati női tenisztorna első helyéért a döntőben. Az orosz teniszező honfitársát, a 2. kiemelt Vera Zvonarjovát búcsúztatta az elődöntőben három játszmában, míg a szerb a német Andrea Petkovic ellen győzött két szettben.*

*Sarapova eddig hat alkalommal találkozott profi pályafutása során Jankoviccsal, és ötször nyert.*

*WTA-TORNA, WESTERN & SOUTHERN FINANCIAL GROUP MASTERS, CINCINNATI (2 430 000 dollár, kemény pálya)*

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 405pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*ELŐDÖNTŐ*​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl25>*Jankovics (szerb, 11.)–Petkovic (német, 9.) 7:6, 6:1*​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl26>*Sarapova (orosz, 4.)–Zvonarjova (orosz, 2.) 2:6, 6:3, 6:3*​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24 align=middle>*DÖNTŐ*​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl25>*Jankovics (szerb, 11.)–Sarapova (orosz, 4.)*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Férfi tenisz-világranglista - Murray közelít Federerhez*





*


A múlt heti, cincinnati tornán diadalmaskodó brit Andy Murray közelít a férfi teniszezők világranglistájának harmadik helyéhez, amelyet jelenleg a viadal negyeddöntőjében elbukott svájci Roger Federer birtokol.

*​*
*A finálét vállsérülés miatt feladó szerb Novak Djokovic első helye nincs veszélyben.
A versenyeket szervező ATP honlapja alapján a legjobb magyar, Kellner Ádám a 219.

*Hagyományos világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
*​*
**1. (1.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 13920 pont
2. (2.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 11420 
3. (3.) Roger Federer (svájci) 8380 
4. (4.) Andy Murray (brit) 6535
5. (6.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 4200 
6. (5.) Robin Söderling (svéd) 4145 
7. (8.) Ga:el Monfils (francia) 3165 
8. (7.) Mardy Fish (amerikai) 2820
9. (9.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 2690 
10. (11.) Nicolas Almagro (spanyol) 2380 
11. (10.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 2350
12. (12.) Gilles Simon (francia) 2325 
13. (13.) Richard Gasquet (francia) 2080 
14. (14.) Stanislas Wawrinka (svájci) 2035
15. (16.) Viktor Troicki (szerb) 1980
*_*...219. (224.) Kellner Ádám 231
...249. (274.) Balázs Attila 194
*_​_*
*_


*Női tenisz-világranglista - Sarapova már a negyedik*





*


A cincinnati tornán diadalmaskodó orosz Marija Sarapova a hetedikről feljött a negyedik helyre a női teniszezők legfrissebb, hétfőn kiadott világranglistáján.

*​*
*A versenyeket szervező WTA honlapja szerint *Arn Gréta - legjobb magyarként - a 62. helyen áll.

**Női világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
*​*
**1. ( 1.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 9335 pont
2. ( 2.) Vera Zvonarjova (orosz) 6820
3. ( 3.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 6501
4. ( 7.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 6346
5. ( 4.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 5995
6. ( 6.) Petra Kvitova (cseh) 5685
7. ( 5.) Li Na (Li Na, kínai) 5671
8. ( 8.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 4855
9. ( 9.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 4225
10. (10.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 3930
11. (11.) Andrea Petkovic (német) 3805
12. (14.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 3270
13. (12.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 3211
14. (15.) Peng Suaj (Peng Shuai, kínai) 2705
15. (16.) Dominika Cibulkova (szlovák) 2595 
*_*...62. (61.) Arn Gréta 995
...145. (124.) Szávay Ágnes 452
...165. (166.) Czink Melinda 360
...190. (197.) Babos Tímea 299
...220. (224.) Jani Réka Luca 262

*_​_*
*_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 1)

*Davis Kupa - Hornok Miklós kijelölte a britek elleni csapatát*​ 



 

*Hornok Miklós, a magyar férfi teniszválogatott kapitánya kijelölte csapatát a szeptember 16. és 18. között esedékes brit-magyar tenisz Davis Kupa-mérkőzésre, amelyre az euro-afrikai zóna II. csoportjának harmadik fordulójában kerül sor.*​ 

A szövetség szerdai tájékoztatása szerint Balázs Attila, Kellner Ádám, Bardóczky Kornél és Balázs György alkotja az együttest az összecsapáson, melyet a glasgow-i Braehead Arénában rendeznek.​ 
*Fucsovics Márton kikerült a válogatottból, a fiatal játékos "motiválatlansága miatt maradt ki a csapatból".*​ 
*A hazaiaknál várhatóan pályára lép a világranglistán jelenleg negyedik Andy Murray is.*​ 
A jegyek már a hónap elején elővételben elkeltek.



*Budapesti teniszgála - Goran Ivanisevic is eljön*





*


Október 29-én, szombaton negyedik alkalommal rendezik meg a Papp László Sportarénában a Tennis Classics elnevezésű gálát, melynek sztárvendége minden idők egyik legjobb horvát játékosa, Goran Ivanisevic lesz.
*​*
*
Taróczy Balázs, az esemény versenyigazgatója a szerdai budapesti sajtótájékoztatón elmondta: a mostani elitből pályára lép majd a spanyol Fernando Verdasco és a francia Gae:l Monfils, valamint a pároskirály amerikai Bryan testvérpár, Mike és Bob is.
A régi "nagyágyúk" közül Ivanisevic mellett az orosz Jevgenyij Kafelnyikov játékát is megcsodálhatják majd a teniszbarátok.
Ivanisevic - három elveszített wimbledoni finálé után (1992, 1994, 1998) - 2001-ben győzött, ezzel ő az eddigi első és egyetlen teniszező, aki szabadkártyásként nyert az angol nyílt bajnokságon. A horvát szervakirály egy hosszú sérülésből tért vissza, sokan már leírták, és kezdett úgy bevonulni a tenisz históriájába, mint a legjobb teniszező, aki soha sem nyert Grand Slam-tornát. Aztán - elsősorban ágyúlövéshez hasonlatos szerváinak köszönhetően - beverekedte magát a döntőbe, ahol ötszettes csatában felülkerekedett az ausztrál Patrick Rafteren. 
Kafelnyikov két GS-tornát nyert, az elsőt 1996-ban a párizsi Roland Garroson, majd három évvel később az Australian Openen is diadalmaskodott. Emellett olimpiai aranyérmet harcolt ki a sydneyi ötkarikás játékokon és 2002-ben tagja volt a Davis Kupában győztes orosz válogatottnak.
Korunk elismerten legjobb párosa, az amerikai Bryan testvérpár eddigi pályafutása során összesen 11 GS-diadalt aratott. A floridai ikerkettős állítólag a teniszvilág egyetlen olyan duója, amelynek tagjai pontosan ugyanolyan márkájú és súlyú ütővel, továbbá ugyanolyan márkájú és feszességű húrral is játszanak. S hogy tovább nehezítsék a riválisok dolgát, Bob bal-, Mike pedig jobbkezes.

*A gálára "természetesen" az iráni Manszur Bahrami, a teniszvilág nagy nevettetője is eljön.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 2)

*US Open: S. Williams gémet veszített, Ferrero búcsúztatta Monfilst*​ 

*Mindössze egyetlen gémet veszített Serena Williams a US Open női egyeseinek küzdelmében a második fordulóban a holland **Michaëlla Krajicek elleni papírforma győzelem alkalmával.*​ 


<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>






​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas>Monfils szokása szerint nagyot küzdött, de most idejekorán búcsúzott 



​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A férfiaknál kiesett a hetedik helyen kiemelt francia Gaël Monfils, aki óriási meccset játszott a spanyol Juan Carlos Ferreróval. A találkozón utóbbi szerzett vezetést, de a francia két megnyert játszmával fordított, ám akkor ismét a spanyol következett, aki két szettben ugyancsak fordított és győzött.​ 
*A 27. helyen kiemelt horvát Marin Cilic három sima játszmában nyert az ausztrál Bernard Tomic ellen, a továbbjutó jutalma a 3. fordulóban Roger Federer (svájci, 3.) lesz.*​ 

*US OPEN, NEW YORK *​ 
<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD>*FÉRFI EGYES, 2. FORDULÓ*

​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Ferrero (spanyol)–Monfils (francia, 7.) 7:6, 5:7, 6:7, 6:4, 6:4*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Haas (német)–Falla (kolumbiai) 7:6, 6:1, 7:5*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Granollers (spanyol, 31.)–Kukuskin (kazah) 7:5, 6:3, 6:4*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Tsonga (francia, 11.)–Bubka (ukrán) 6:3, 7:5, 6:2*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Cilic (horvát, 27.)–Tomic (ausztrál) 6:1, 6:0, 6:2*

</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD></TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*NŐI EGYES, 2. FORDULÓ*

​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*S. Williams (amerikai, 28.)–Krajicek (holland) 6:0, 6:1*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 17.)–Martic (horvát) 6:4, 2:6, 6:4*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Petkovic (német, 10.)–Cseng Csie (kínai) 3:6, 6:3, 6:3*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Kuznyecova (orosz, 15.)–Baltacha (brit) 6:4, 6:3*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD>*Amanmuradova (üzbég)–Parmentier (francia) 6:3, 7:5*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD>*Scheepers (dél-afrikai)–Barthel (német) 6:4, 7:5*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*US Open: Murray hatalmas csatában győzött, oroszhullás a hölgyeknél*​ 
*A US Open pénteki, késői mérkőzései közül férfi egyesben a legnagyobb csatát az Andy Murray–Robin Haase találkozó hozta, melyen a skót teniszező az első két játszma elvesztése ellenére is győzni tudott holland riválisával szemben. A hölgyeknél a korábbi meccseken – ahogy arról már beszámoltunk – Alla Kudrjavceva és Marija Sarapova kiesésével kezdődött, majd később Marija Kirilenko és Nadja Petrova búcsújával folytatódott az oroszhullás.*​ 
*US OPEN, NEW YORK *​ 
*FÉRFI EGYES, 2. FORDULÓ*​ 
<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Bogomolov Jr. (amerikai)–Dutra Silva (brazil) 6:4, 6:3, 7:5
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>*Murray (brit, 4.)–Haase (holland) 6:7, 2:6, 6:2, 6:0, 6:4*
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Ferrer (spanyol, 5.)–Blake (amerikai) 6:4, 6:3, 6:4
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>F. Mayer (német, 26.)–Lisnard (monacói) 6:2, 7:5, 6:2
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Roddick (amerikai, 21.)–Sock (amerikai) 6:3, 6:3, 6:4
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 

*FÉRFI EGYES, A MÁSODIK FORDULÓ ÖSSZES EREDMÉNYE, ÁGRAJZ SZERINT*​ 
<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Djokovics (szerb, 1.)–Berlocq (argentin) 6:0, 6:0, 6:2_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Davigyenko (orosz)–Starace (olasz) 6:2, 6:4, 7:5_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Dolgopolov (ukrán, 22.)–Cipolla (olasz) 6:0, 7:5, 2:6, 5:7, 6:4_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Karlovic (horvát)–Gasquet (francia, 13.) 6:4, 6:2, 2:6, 7:6_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Berdych (cseh, 9.)–Fognini (olasz) 7:5, 6:0, 6:0_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Tipszarevics (szerb, 20.)–Petzschner (német) 6:0, 6:3, 3:6, 6:3_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Granollers (spanyol, 31.)–Kukuskin (kazah) 7:5, 6:3, 6:4_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Ferrero (spanyol)–Monfils (francia, 7.) 7:6, 5:7, 6:7, 6:4, 6:4_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Federer (svájci, 3.)–Szela (izraeli) 6:3, 6:2, 6:2_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Cilic (horvát, 27.)–Tomic (ausztrál) 6:1, 6:0, 6:2_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Mónaco (argentin)–Stepánek (cseh, 23.) 6:4, 6:1, 2:0_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Haas (német)–Falla (kolumbiai) 7:6, 6:1, 7:5_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Tsonga (francia, 11.)–Bubka (ukrán) 6:3, 7:5, 6:2_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Verdasco (spanyol, 19.)–Ilhan (török) 6:4, 6:3, 6:1_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Anderson (dél-afrikai)–Llodra (francia, 29.) 6:1, 6:2, 6:2_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Fish (amerikai, 8.)–Dzsaziri (tunéziai) 6:2, 6:2, 6:4_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Bogomolov Jr. (amerikai)–Dutra Silva (brazil) 6:4, 6:3, 7:5_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Isner (amerikai, 28.)–Ginepri (amerikai) 6:4, 6:3, 6:4_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Del Potro (argentin, 18.)–Junqueira (argentin) 6:2, 6:1, 7:5_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Simon (francia, 12.)–García-López (spanyol) 6:4, 6:7, 7:5, 6:3_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Young (amerikai)–Wawrinka (svájci, 14.) 7:6, 3:6, 2:6, 6:3, 7:6_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Chela (argentin, 24.)–Darcis (belga) 6:2, 6:4, 6:4_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_F. López (spanyol)–Pospisil (kanadai) 5:7, 6:4, 7:6, 7:6_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Murray (brit, 4.)–Haase (holland) 6:7, 2:6, 6:2, 6:0, 6:4_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Ferrer (spanyol, 5.)–Blake (amerikai) 6:4, 6:3, 6:4_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_F. Mayer (német, 26.)–Lisnard (monacói) 6:2, 7:5, 6:2_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Roddick (amerikai, 21.)–Sock (amerikai) 6:3, 6:3, 6:4_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Benneteau (francia)–Isztomin (üzbég) 6:4, 6:4, 6:4_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Müller (luxemburgi)–Gulbis (lett) 3:6, 7:6, 6:4, 7:6_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Kunyicin (orosz)–Melzer (osztrák, 17.) 3:6, 6:3, 1:6, 6:2, 7:6_
​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>_Nalbandian (argentin)–Ljubicic (horvát, 30.) 6:4, 1:6, 6:3, 6:2_
​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>_Nadal (spanyol, 2.)–Mahut (francia) 6:2, 6:2-nél Mahut feladta_ 




*NŐI EGYES, 3. FORDULÓ*

McHale (amerikai)–Kirilenko (orosz, 25.) 6:2, 6:3
Stosur (ausztrál, 9.) Petrova (orosz, 24.) 7:6, 6:7, 7:5


*NŐI EGYES, A 3. FORDULÓ EREDMÉNYEI, PÁROSÍTÁSA, ÁGRAJZ SZERINT*

<TABLE class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><TBODY><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Wozniacki (dán, 1.)–King (amerikai)​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Amanmuradova (üzbég)–Kuznyecova (orosz, 15.)​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Petkovic (német, 10.)–Vinci (olasz, 18.)​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Soler Espinosa (spanyol)–Suárez Navarro (spanyol)​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Azarenka (fehérorosz, 4.)–S. Williams (amerikai, 28.)​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Stephens (amerikai)–Ivanovics (szerb, 16.)​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Jankovics (szerb, 11.)–Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 17.)​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Scheepers (dél-afrikai)–Schiavone (olasz, 7.)​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Niculescu (román)–Safárová (cseh, 27.) 6:0, 6:1​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>A. Radwanska (lengyel, 12.)–Kudrjavceva (orosz) 6:3, 6:1​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Peng Su-aj (kínai, 13.)–Görges (német, 19.) 6:4, 7:6​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Pennetta (olasz, 26.)–Sarapova (orosz, 3.) 6:3, 3:6, 6:4​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>McHale (amerikai)–Kirilenko (orosz, 25.) 6:2, 6:3​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Stosur (ausztrál, 9.)–Petrova (orosz, 24.) 7:6, 6:7, 7:5​</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl24>Lisicki (német, 22.)–Falconi (amerikai) 6:0, 6:1​</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl24>Zvonarjova (orosz, 2.)–Medina Garrigues (spanyol, 30.) 6:4, 7:5​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<!-- .cikkbody -->​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 10)

*Nadal lesz Murray ellenfele*

*Rafael Nadal és Andy Roddick mérkőzésével véget értek a negyeddöntők az amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon.
*​*
*




A US Open 2003-mas győztese hiába ütötte bombaszerváit *Rafael Nadal (a képen)* térfelére komolyabb ellenállást nem tudott kifejteni a spanyol játékos ellen. A címvédő mindössze 103 perc alatt győzte le *Andy Roddickot*, aki Grand Slam tornán legutóbb a tavalyi Ausztrál Openen jutott be a legjobb nyolc közé. 

A papírforma szerint az első négy kiemelt játssza az idei US Openen a férfi elődöntőket. A tavalyi finalista *Novak Djokovics* zsinórban 7. Grand Slam tornán jut be a legjobb négy közé. A felső ágon megismétlődik a tavalyi Federer-Djokovics elődöntő. Egy éve a szerb játékos kétszer került hátrányba a svájcival szemben, ám az ötödik szettben ellenfele fölé kerekedett. 

Azóta hét alkalommal játszottak egymás ellen, a mérleg 4-3 Federer javára, az idén zsinórban háromszor győztes Djokovics a Roland Garros elődöntőjében salakpályán kapott ki *Roger Federertől*. 

Az alsó ágon *Andy Murray* szeretné Rafael Nadal útját állni, a brit játékos az egyetlen a "fantasztikus négyesből", kinek nincs még Grand Slam győzelme. Murray tavaly Federertől, míg idén Djokovicstól kapott ki az Ausztrál Open fináléjában. Kettejük mérlege 12-4 Nadal javára, ám a brit játékos számára biztató lehet, hogy a US Open elődöntőjében három éve legyőzte a spanyol játékost. Idén azonban Nadal a Roland Garroson és Wimbledonban is legyőzte Murray-t. 

*US Open, negyeddöntő: 

Rafael Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Andy Roddick (amerikai, 21.) 6:2, 6:1, 6:3 

Elődöntő: 

Novak Djokovics (szerb, 1.)-Roger Fedeer (svájci, 3.) 
Rafael Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Andy Murray (brit, 4.)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 11)

*ÁLOMDÖNTŐ NEW YORKBAN*






Nagy nehezen kialakultak a döntők párosításai az évad utolsó tenisz Grand Slam tornáján a US Openen. A férfiaknál létre jött a mindenki által várt Nadal-Djokovic finálé, míg a hölgyeknél Serena Williams és Samantha Stosur harcol majd a trófeáért. 
A nap első férfi elődöntőjében a jelenlegi világelső szerb Novak Djokovic és az egykori ranglistavezető svájci Roger Federer nagyszerűen kezdett, hiszen adogatójátékukat mindketten hozni tudták, fogadóként egyikük sem szerzett két pontnál többet. Döntést a szettben csak a rövidítés hozott amelyet a torna korábbi ötszörös bajnoka, Roger Federer nyert meg. A folytatásban mindkét játékos magabiztosan hozta adogatását egészen 2-1-ig amikor is Federer brékelni tudta Djokoviccsot, ám 3-2-nél a szerb tudta elvenni ellenfele adogatójátékát, igaz rögtön elvesztette sajátját. A következő két adogatást hozni tudta a két játékos így Federer adogathatott a szettért amit végül meg is nyert 6-4-el. 

Djokovic ugyanakkor nem adta fel, a harmadik játszmában jobban összpontosított és magasabb szintre emelte játékát ami azt eredményezte, hogy végül 6-3-ra megnyerte a szettet. A negyedik játszmára kitartott Djokovic lendülete, a szerb ellenállhatatlanul játszott rögtön brékelte Federert majd a játszma során még egyszer így egy 6-2-es szettel egyenlített. Jöhetett a döntő játszma, ahol Federernek 5-3-nál két meccslabdája is volt, ám Djokovics 40-15-nél egy káprázatos returnnel életben tartotta esélyeit, a svájcinál pedig ekkor valami megtört. Djokovic brékelt, majd hozta adogatójátékát és ismét elnyerte a svájciét majd pedig saját adogatójátékában 40:15-nél elsőre beütötte a meccslabdát. 

*Novak Djokovic ezzel bejutott a torna döntőjébe, ahol azzal a Rafael Nadallal játszik *aki nagyszerű teniszt produkálva négy játszmában nyert Andy Murray ellen. A spanyol és a szerb játékos idén már hatodik alkalommal találkozik egy torna döntőjében, az ezt megelőző ötöt egyaránt Djokovic nyerte.

*A hölgyeknél Samantha Stosur és Serena Williams találkozik a magyar idő szerinti vasárnap esti döntőben.*

Előbbi a német Kerbert, utóbbi a világelső Caroline Wozniackit győzte le. Az ausztrál Stosur – aki tavaly Roland Garros döntőt játszott - három szettben nyert, míg a nap női rangadóján Williams két szettben iskolázta le a jelenlegi női világelső Wozniackit és már csak egy mérkőzés választja el negyedik US Open címétől. ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 15)

*Villámrajt Olaszországban*








*Babos Tímea győzelemmel kezdte meg szereplését a mestrei ITF-tornán, mindössze három gémet veszítve jutott be a második körbe.*

A Facebook-oldala szerint Roger Federer US Open-búcsúja miatt érzett szomorúságán gyorsan úrrá lett Babos Tímea. A Felix Promotinnel együttműködő magyar tehetség a héten az olaszországi Mestrében indul egy 50 ezer dolláros ITF-tornán, amelynek első fordulójában az ukrán Irina Burjacsokkal találkozott. A hétfőn kiadott női világranglistán 73 hely köztük a különbség Babos javára (203. kontra 276.), a pályán pedig ennél is nagyobb differencia volt közöttük. Timi ugyanis valósággal kiütötte ukrán riválisát, 6:2, 6:1-gyel jutott a második fordulóba.

*Babos az egyenes mellett párosban is indul, társa a lengyel Magda Linette, ők a viadal második kiemeltjei, és szerdán az olasz Giulia Gatto-Monticone, Federica Quercia duóval találkoznak.*


*Quebeci tenisztorna - Czink búcsúzott párosban*
2011. 09. 15. 03.39

<RIGHT>






*Czink Melinda - Andrea Hlavackovával az oldalán - kiesett a páros verseny negyeddöntőjében a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású, quebeci keménypályás tenisztornán.*


A viadal honlapja szerint a magyar, cseh duó a megnyert első és elvesztett második játszma után döntő rövidítésben maradt alul az első helyen kiemelt Raquel Kops-Jones, Abigail Spears amerikai kettőssel szemben.
Czink egyesben még versenyben van, a nyolcaddöntőben az első helyen kiemelt szlovák Daniela Hantuchovával találkozik - vélhetően csütörtökön.


*Eredmény:*
*páros, negyeddöntő:*
*-------------------*
*Raquel Kops-Jones, Abigail Spears (amerikai, 1.) - Czink Melinda, Andrea Hlavackova (magyar, cseh) 2:6, 7:6 (7-4), 10-6 - döntő rövidítés*




*Női tenisz-világranglista - Stosur feljött a hetedik helyre*








*A friss US Open-győztes ausztrál Samatha Stosur a tizedikről feljött a hetedik helyre a női teniszezők világranglistáján, amelyet változatlanul a New Yorkban elődöntős dán Caroline Wozniacki vezet.*


A finalista amerikai Serana Williams a 14. - korábban 27. volt -, míg az orosz Marija Sarapova immár a második. Az élmezőny nagy visszaesője a belga Kim Clijsters, aki címvédő létére sérülés miatt nem vett részt az amerikai nyílt bajnokságon, és ezért a harmadikról visszacsúszott a 9. helyre.
A versenyeket szervező WTA honlapja szerint Arn Gréta - legjobb magyarként - a 66. helyen áll. 
Czink Melinda - aki ezen a héten Quebecben egyesben és párosban is versenyez - megelőzte a sérülés miatt pihenő Szávay Ágnest, jelenleg a 155., míg a kanadai tornán az első ellenfele, a német Kathrin Wörle a 125.

*Női világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):*
*---------------------------------------------------*
*1. ( 1.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 9335 pont*
*2. ( 4.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 6226*
_*3. ( 5.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 6055*_
_*4. ( 2.) Vera Zvonarjova (orosz) 5920*_
_*5. ( 6.) Li Na (Li Na, kínai) 5870*_
_*6. ( 7.) Petra Kvitova (cseh) 5530*_
_*7. (10.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 5380*_
_*8. ( 8.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 4775*_
_*9. ( 3.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 4501*_
_*10. ( 9.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 4225*_
_*11. (11.) Andrea Petkovic (német) 4025*_
_*12. (12.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 3270*_
_*13. (13.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 3270*_
*14. (27.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 3180*
_*15. (14.) Peng Suaj (Peng Shuai, kínai) 2825*_
_*...66. (63.) Arn Gréta 995*_
*...155. (165.) Czink Melinda 410*
_*...171. (144.) Szávay Ágnes 352*_
_*...197. (222.) Jani Réka Luca 307*_
_*...203. (190.) Babos Tímea 300*_


*Férfi tenisz-világranglista - Djokovic utcahosszal vezet*





*


A US Open friss bajnoka, a szerb Novak Djokovic immár tetemes, 4100 pontos előnnyel vezet a hétfői fináléban általa legyőzött spanyol Rafael Nadal előtt a férfi teniszezők világranglistájának élén. Két hete ez a különbség 2500 pont volt.
*​*
*
A versenyeket szervező ATP honlapjának tanúsága szerint a legjobb magyar, Kellner Ádám a 228.

*Hagyományos világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
-----------------------------------------------------------
1. (1.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 14 720 pont
2. (2.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 10 620 
3. (3.) Roger Federer (svájci) 8380 
4. (4.) Andy Murray (brit) 7165
5. (5.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 4200 
6. (6.) Robin Söderling (svéd) 3785 
7. (7.) Ga:el Monfils (francia) 2850 
8. (8.) Mardy Fish (amerikai) 2820
9. (9.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 2770 
10. (11.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 2710
11. (12.) Gilles Simon (francia) 2415 
12. (10.) Nicolas Almagro (spanyol) 2300 
13. (20.) Janko Tipsarevic (szerb) 2010
14. (21.) Andy Roddick (amerikai) 1995
15. (13.) Richard Gasquet (francia) 1945 
...228. (218.) Kellner Ádám 213
...262. (246.) Balázs Attila 179
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 27)

*Nem zsetonok, pontok a kaszinóvárosból*








*Las Vegasban kezdi meg amerikai versenykörútját Babos Tímea, aki rangos mezőnyben próbál világranglistapontokat gyűjteni.

*Rövid erőgyűjtést követően amerikai versenykörútra indult Babos Tímea, és először a hétfőn kezdődő Lexus of Las Vegas Open elnevezésű, 50 ezer dollár összdíjazású versenyen ragad ütőt. A viadal nagyon jól „fizet”, ami a világranglistapontokat illeti, hiszen már a nyolcaddöntőbe jutás is 12 pontot ér, amivel a kétszáz környékén akár tíz helyet is lehet előreugrani.
A Felix Promotionnel együttműködő Babos a nevezési listán 190-es világranglista-helyezéssel szerepel, amivel papíron a mezőny 18. legrangosabb tagja. A kiemelési listát a WTA-körversenyről is ismert játékosok vezetik, az első kiemelt a grúz Anna Tatisvili, megelőzve a horvát Mirjana Lucicot, az amerikai Varvara Lepchenkót és a romániai Edina Gallovits-Hallt.



*Női tenisz-világranglista - Arn a 69.*





*


A jelenleg Tokióban versenyző Arn Gréta - legjobb magyarként - a 69. helyen áll a női teniszezők világranglistáján, amelyet változatlanul a dán Caroline Wozniacki vezet.
*​*
*
A versenyeket szervező WTA honlapjának hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a gerincbántalmak miatt hónapok óta nem versenyző Szávay Ágnes visszacsúszott a 251. helyre.

*Női világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
*---------------------------------------------------
*1. ( 1.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 9335 pont
2. ( 2.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 6226
3. ( 3.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 6055
4. ( 4.) Vera Zvonarjova (orosz) 5920
5. ( 5.) Li Na (Li Na, kínai) 5870
6. ( 6.) Petra Kvitova (cseh) 5530
7. ( 7.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 5380
8. ( 8.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 4775
9. ( 9.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 4501
10. (10.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 4225
11. (11.) Andrea Petkovic (német) 4025
12. (12.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 3270
13. (13.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 3270
14. (14.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 3180
15. (15.) Peng Suaj (Peng Shuai, kínai) 2825
*_*...69. (67.) Arn Gréta 995
...144. (145.) Czink Melinda 441
...191. (192.) Babos Tímea 322
...200. (203.) Jani Réka Luca 307
...251. (173.) Szávay Ágnes 222
*_​_*
*_

*Férfi tenisz-világranglista - Tsonga már hetedik*





*


A francia Jo-Wilfried Tsonga múlt heti, metzi sikerével feljött a hetedik helyre a férfi teniszezők világranglistáján, amelyet változatlanul tetemes előnnyel vezet a szerb Novak Djokovic.
*​*
*
A versenyeket szervező ATP honlapjának tanúsága szerint a legjobb magyar, Kellner Ádám a 229.​
*Hagyományos világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
*-----------------------------------------------------------
*1. (1.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 14 720 pont
2. (2.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 10 620 
3. (3.) Roger Federer (svájci) 8380 
4. (4.) Andy Murray (brit) 7165
5. (5.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 4200 
6. (6.) Robin Söderling (svéd) 3770 
7. (10.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 2870
8. (7.) Mardy Fish (amerikai) 2820
9. (8.) Ga:el Monfils (francia) 2780 
10. (9.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 2775 
11. (12.) Nicolas Almagro (spanyol) 2300 
12. (11.) Gilles Simon (francia) 2210 
13. (13.) Juan Martin del Potro (argentin) 2030
14. (14.) Andy Roddick (amerikai) 1995
15. (15.) Richard Gasquet (francia) 1935 
*_*...229. (229.) Kellner Ádám 221
...273. (270.) Balázs Attila 179
*_​_*
*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 29)

*Tokiói tenisztorna - Sarapova feladta*
2011. 09. 29. 


 <RIGHT> 



*


Bokasérülés miatt a második helyen kiemelt orosz Marija Sarapova feladta az idei wimbledoni bajnok cseh Petra Kvitova elleni csütörtöki negyeddöntőjét a 2,05 millió dollár összdíjazású tokiói női tenisztornán.

*​*
*Az első játszmában Kvitova 4:3-as vezetésénél Sarapova adogatott, és egy rossz lépésnél aláfordult a bal bokája. Az orosz játékos rövid ápolás után jelezte: nem tudja folytatni a játékot.
Júliusban a wimbledoni döntőben Kvitova épp Sarapovát győzte le.


*Eredmények:
negyeddöntő (a viadal honlapja alapján):
------------------------------------------
Kvitova (cseh, 5.)-Sarapova (orosz, 2.) 4:3-nál Sarapova feladta
*​*
**Azarenka (fehérorosz, 3.)-Bartoli (francia, 7.) 7:5, 6:0*​*
Zvonarjova (orosz, 4.)-Kirilenko (orosz) 6:3, 6:3
​​később:
A. Radwanska (lengyel, 9.)-Kanepi (észt)
​
**
A pénteki elődöntőben:​*

*A. Radwanska/Kanepi-Azarenka, Kvitova-Zvonarjova

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 1)

*Pekingi tenisztorna - Arn és Czink túl a selejtező első körén*





*


Arn Gréta és Czink Melinda is sikerrel vette pénteken a 4,5 millió dollár összdíjazású, pekingi tenisztorna selejtezőjének első fordulóját.
*​*
*
Előbbi a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Han Csin-jün (Han Xinyun) ellen nyert, míg utóbbi az amerikai Irina Falconit búcsúztatta. 
A viadal honlapja szerint a főtáblára jutáshoz két győzelem szükséges, Arn a következő körben a dél-afrikai Chanelle Cheepersszel, Czink pedig a brit Laura Robsonnal mérkőzik.​
*Eredmények, selejtező, 1. forduló:
----------------------------------
**Arn Gréta-Han (kínai) 6:1, 6:4
Czink Melinda-Falconi (amerikai) 6:2, 7:5
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 3)

*Bangkoki tenisztorna - Murray simán győzött a döntőben*





*


Az első helyen kiemelt brit Andy Murray nyerte a 600 ezer dollár összdíjazású, thaiföldi keménypályás férfi tenisztornát, miután a vasárnapi döntőben könnyedén győzött az amerikai Donald Young ellen.

*​*
*A viadal honlapja szerint a mérkőzés mindössze 48 percig tartott, a világranglistán 55. Young csupán két játékot tudott nyerni a rangsorban negyedik riválisa ellen.

_*A 24 éves skót játékos idei harmadik, pályafutását tekintve pedig 19. végső sikerét aratta ATP-viadalon.*_
_*
*_​_*
*_*Eredmény:
döntő:
---------
Murray (brit, 1.)-Young (amerikai) 6:2, 6:0
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 16)

*Sanghaji tenisztorna - Murray-Ferrer döntő lesz*



*A második helyen rangsorolt brit Andy Murray jutott másodikként a döntőbe a 3,24 millió dollár összdíjazású, sanghaji keménypályás férfi tenisztornán, miután szombaton mindössze három játékot veszítve legyőzte a japán Nisikori Keit.*​



*Eredmény, elődöntő:*
*Murray (brit, 2.)-Nisikori (japán) 6:3, 6:0*


*korábban:*
*Ferrer (spanyol, 3.)-Lopez (spanyol) 6:7 (5-7), 6:3, 6:3*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 25)

*Női tenisz-világranglista - Kvitova a harmadik*





*


A cseh Petra Kvitova feljött a harmadik helyre a női teniszezők világranglistáján, melyet változatlanul a dán Caroline Wozniacki vezet az orosz Marija Sarapova előtt.
*​*
*
A viadalokat szervező WTA honlapja szerint az idén már nem versenyző Arn Gréta - legjobb magyarként - a 65. helyen áll, ugyanakkor az elmúlt héten a sevillai challenger-tornán diadalmaskodó, és immár tíz mérkőzés óta veretlen Jani Réka Luca harminc helyet javított, így jelenleg a 170.

*Női világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
*---------------------------------------------------
*1. ( 1.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 7395 pont
2. ( 2.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 6370
3. ( 4.) Petra Kvitova (cseh) 5970
4. ( 3.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 5750
5. ( 7.) Li Na (Li Na, kínai) 5351
6. ( 5.) Vera Zvonarjova (orosz) 5190
7. ( 6.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 5115
8. ( 8.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 4940
9. ( 9.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 4610
10. (10.) Andrea Petkovic (német) 4580
11. (12.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 3900
12. (14.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 3180
13. (11.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 3161
14. (13.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 3115
15. (15.) Anasztaszja Pavljucsenkova (orosz) 2865
...65. (63.) Arn Gréta 965
...137. (139.) Czink Melinda 460
...170. (200.) Jani Réka Luca 353
...181. (182.) Babos Tímea 330
...252. (252.) Szávay Ágnes 216
*​*
*

*Férfi tenisz-világranglista - Tipsarevic egy helyet javított*





*


A múlt heti, moszkvai torna megnyerésével a szerb Janko Tipsarevic egy helyet javított, ezzel jelenleg a 13. a férfi teniszezők legfrissebb világranglistáján, melyet változatlanul nagy előnnyel vezet honfitársa, Novak Djokovic a spanyol Rafael Nadal és a brit Andy Murray előtt.
*​*
*
A versenyeket szervező ATP honlapja szerint a legjobb magyar, Kellner Ádám a 225.​*Hagyományos világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
*-----------------------------------------------------------
*1. (1.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 13 860 pont
2. (2.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 10 375 
3. (3.) Andy Murray (brit) 7825
4. (4.) Roger Federer (svájci) 7530 
5. (5.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 4710 
6. (6.) Robin Söderling (svéd) 3500 
7. (7.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 3230 
8. (8.) Mardy Fish (amerikai) 2965
9. (9.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 2880
10. (10.) Ga:el Monfils (francia) 2685 
11. (11.) Nicolas Almagro (spanyol) 2380 
12. (12.) Gilles Simon (francia) 2335 
13. (14.) Janko Tipsarevic (szerb) 2245
14. (13.) Andy Roddick (amerikai) 2120
15. (15.) Juan Martin del Potro (argentin) 2030
**...225. (227.) Kellner Ádám 221
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 30)

*Tennis Classics - Kafelnyikov és Santoro sziporkázott*





*


Óriási közönségsikert aratott szombaton a Papp László Sportarénában a Tennis Classics elnevezésű viadal, melyen a közelmúlt és a jelen legjobbjai mutatták be kivételes tudásukat.
*​*
*
A legendák csatájának első felvonásán, amelyre közel telt ház, több mint hatezer néző volt kíváncsi, két ellentétes stílust képviselő játékos csapott össze: Fabrice Santorót az elképesztő, zseniális megoldások jellemezték, míg riválisa, Richard Krajicek, a holland óriás az erőtenisz képviselője volt. Az összecsapást ezúttal is "Dávid" nyerte meg: Santoro az első játszmában bámulatosan zsonglőrködött a labdával, 4:4 után elvette ellenfele adogatását, majd simán hozta a szettet. A folytatásban azután nem volt pardon, 6:1-re "alázta meg" az 1996-os wimbledoni bajnokot.
A meccs után természetesen mindketten egymást dicsérték:
"A második játszmában kissé elfogyott az erőm, de Fabrice egyébként is remekül teniszezett - így Krajicek.
"Nagyon élvezetes játék volt egy remek ellenféllel" - fogalmazott Santoro, aki arra a kérdésre, hogy tavaly miért akasztotta szögre az ütőket, csak ennyit mondott: "21 évig profiskodtam, elég volt."
A folytatásban az esemény versenyigazgatója, Taróczy Balázs egykori tanítványa, a szintén wimbledoni bajnok horvát Goran Ivanisevic és a kétszeres Grand Slam-győztes orosz Jevgenyij Kafelnyikov csapott össze. A horvát szervakirály most is kitett magáért, bombaadogatásokat küldött a fénykorában "Kalasnyikov" becenévre hallgató riválisa térfelére, ám az orosz - bár kis pocakot eresztett és a mozgása is mackós volt - állta a sarat, és magabiztosan küldte vissza a bombákat. Az első szettben gyorsan elnyerte Ivanisevic szerváját, majd előnyét végig megtartotta (6:4). A folytatásban egészen 5:5-ig fej fej mellett haladtak, aztán az orosz ismét megvillant, brékelte a horvát adogatását, könnyedén hozta a sajátját, ezzel vége lett a mérkőzésnek(7:5).

Profi korukban 15 alkalommal játszottak egymással, Ivanisevic tízszer győzött, míg Kafelnyikov csak ötször, de az első és az utolsó meccsüket is az orosz nyerte. 

"Mindig szerettem Gorannal játszani, most is így volt" - mondta Sydney olimpiai bajnoka.
*A folytatásban a jelen két kiválósága, a francia Gae:l Monils és a spanyol Fernando Verdasco csapott össze.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 31)

*Teniszparádé és mókamesterek a Tennis Classics-on*








*Ha képletesen bár, még Rafael Nadal is „tiszteletét tette” a IV. Tennis Classics-on, így nem meglepő, ha az esemény óriási közönségsikert aratott. A múlt és a jelen nagyjai te-nisztudásukkal és humorukkal is elkápráztatták a népes publikumot, a kitartó vagy sze-rencsés szurkolók pedig értékes ereklyékkel távozhattak.*

Taróczy Balázs főszervező immár negyedik éve hozza el a világnagyságokat Budapestre, és bár idén nem rendeztek női meccset, senkinek nem lehetett hiányérzete a Papp László Buda-pest Sportarénába kilátogatva.
Mindjárt kezdésnek következett magasság és képviselt játék tekintetében Dávid és Góliát har-ca, azaz Fabrice Santoro és Richard Krajicek meccse. A francia mágust elnézve nem tudtam nem arra gondolni, hogy születésem hónapjában kezdte profi karrierjét. és alig másfél éve hagyta abba. Látszott, hogy ő fejezte be később a profi játékot: a holland Krajicek bár kemé-nyen ütött, többet hibázott, míg Santoro hozta zseniális technikáját. Az első szettben 4:4 után brékig bűvölte a labdát, utána pedig nem volt megállás, 6:1-gyel a második játszmát is behúz-ta. Nem hiába mondta a meccs után mosolyogva a vesztes, hogy „Fabrice nem tudta, hogy az öregfiúk meccsen illik hagyni, hogy a másik is labdába üssön néha.”
Másodjára következett Jevgenyij Kafelnyikov és Goran Ivanisevic játéka. A két klasszis már többet mókázott és pihengetett bele a meccsbe, mint az előző páros. Amikor komolyan vették, szinte gyorsabb játékot mutattak, mint Santoróék, ám Kafelnyikovon látszott, kondija már nem a régi. Sprintelt, ha kellett, ám inkább szinte egy helyből játszva futatta a tempót jól bíró horvátot, aki csak úgy cikázott a két oldalvonal között, és azon túl. Ivanisevic azért jelezte, fárad, többször is átadta egy-egy labdaszedőnek az ütőt, míg ő pihent kicsit, és az egyik szü-netben elfekve ejtőzött a pihenőszékül szolgáló kanapén. Kafelnyikov bár kicsit mackósabb külsőt vett fel, a kezében maradt minden régi trükk, így két 6:4-es szettel megnyerte a mecs-cset. Nem ezen múlt, de a végére Ivanisevic az egyik nagy sprint-csúszás kombináció után nagyon fájlalta jobb combját, reméljük nem lesz vele gond.
A nap főmeccse – harmadikként a programban – Gael Monfils és Fernando Verdasco össze-csapása volt. A két mai menő határozott játékkal kezdett (nem mintha eddig nem láttunk vol-na igazi teniszt), ám néhány játék után kiderült, értik ők a mókát, és nem csak a tenisszel fog-ják szórakoztatnia közönséget. Az már szinte rutinszámba ment, hogy olykor a labdaszedők játszottak helyettük, bár gyanús, hogy két kislány „beépített” volt, simán leütötték a fiúkat a pályáról.
A táncikálás mellett terrmészetesen a francia és a spanyol is fülelt, mutogatott, kinek hango-sabb a szurkolótábora. Lehet, hogy a közeli élmény volt befolyással rám, mivel két hölgy a fejem fölött ugrált spanyol zászlóval, klaffogott tenyerével minden „Verda” ütés után, és sikí-tott hosszan, hogy „Vamos Verda”, de nekem a spanyol tűnt népszerűbbnek. VigyoriVerda kicsit hozta idei, nem a legmeggyőzőbb formáját, így ha játszottak, Monfils volt a nyerő, ám a mókában egyenrangú társak voltak. Meccsük móka-pontja az volt, amikor Fernando Verdasco utánozni kezdte honfitársát, Rafael Nadalt. A teniszt nézők ismerik a jellegzetességeket: gatyatigazítás, hajeltűrés, nagy-nagy öröm a pontok után, némi ugrálás, majd gyors sprint a pihenőszékből. Nem túlzás, a közönség jobbra-balra dőlt nevettében. VigyoriVerda hozott adott némi Sarapova-ízelítőt is, ám meg kell vallani, ebben Novek Djokovics a mester. Azért a játék se állt le (legalábbis nem végleg), a mérkőzés Monfils-é lett döntő rövidítésben 6:3, 5:7, 13-11-re.
A nap utolsó meccse előtt Mansour Bahrami ütögetett pár percet egy nagyon tehetséges felvi-déki magyar kislánnyal, a tízéves Morvai Viktóriával, aki bizony egyáltalán nem illetődött meg a népes közönség és a nagyságok előtt.

*Zárásul Monfils, Santoro – Verdasco, Bahrami párost rendeztek, amit a hat órája tartó program ellenére sem hagytak ki sokan. A franciák párosán érződött az összeszokatlanság, Bahrami pedig folytatta a korábban elkezdett mókamesterkedést, így a minden néző nagy élménnyel zárta az idei teniszparádét. *
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 1)

*Férfi tenisz-világranglista - Tsonga helyet cserélt Fishsel*​ 






*A férfi teniszezők világranglistájának élcsoportjában egyetlen változás történt az elmúlt hét tornaeredményei nyomán: a francia Jo-Wilfried Tsonga egy pozíciót javítva helyet cserélt az eddigi nyolcadik amerikai Mardy Fishsel.*​ 
*Hagyományos világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):*
*-----------------------------------------------------------*
*1. (1) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 13860 pont*
*2. (2.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 10375*
*3. (3.) Andy Murray (brit) 7825*
*4. (4.) Roger Federer (svájci) 7530*
*5. (5.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 4710*
*6. (6.) Robin Söderling (svéd) 3500*
*7. (7.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 3230*
*8. (9.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 3040*
*9. (8.) Mardy Fish (amerikai) 2965*
*10. (10.) Ga:el Monfils (francia) 2525*​


----------



## Truffaut (2011 November 3)

A múlt heti egyes és páros győzelme után Babos Tímea a héten Torontóban lépett pályára:
1.forduló: Babos T. d. Rossi (BRA) 62 61
2.forduló: Babos T. d. Rottmann (AUT) 63 63
Hajrá!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 5)

*Babos hetedik "mesterlövése"*










*Második torontói győzelmével hétfőn minden bizonnyal átlépi a legjobb 150 határát a WTA-világranglistán Babos Tímea: a magyar tehetség egyesben negyeddöntős, párosban pedig már finalista.*


A papírformának megfelelően a világranglistán 339., osztrák Nicole Rottmann sem tudta megállítani a Kanadában sorozatban a hetedik győzelmét arató Babos Tímeát. A Felix Promotionnel együttműködő magyar teniszező az 50 ezer dollár összdíjazású torontói torna nyolcaddöntőjében két 6:3-as szettben nyert, és bekerült a legjobb nyolc közé, ahol a viadal második kiemeltjével, a luxemburgi Mandy Minellával, a WTA-rangsor 119. helyezettjével találkozik. A jelenleg a WTA-nál 159.-ként jegyzett Babos eddig 18 ponttal lett gazdagabb Torontóban, amivel tovább javítja a hét elején elért karriercsúcsát, és magánszámítások szerint bekerül a legjobb 150 közé. A remélt negyeddöntős sikere már 32 pontot hozna a konyhára.
Párosban sokkal előrébb jár Babos, ott az amerikai Jessica Pegulával együtt már finalista, és csak a kanadai Gabriela Dabrowski, Marie-Eve Pellettier kettős tudja megakadályozni az egy héten belüli második tornagyőzelmüket. 

*Babosék a nyolc között a horvát Maria Abramovicot és a brazil Maria-Fernanda Alvest 6:3, 6:3 arányban győzték le, az elődöntőben pedig a kanadai Eugenie Bouchard-on és az amerikai Amanda Finken jutottak túl 7:5, 6:1-gyel.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 12)

*Párizsi tenisztorna - Federer és Berdych az elődöntőben*


*Roger Federer két sima játszmában győzött az argentin Juan Monaco ellen pénteken a 2,75 millió euró összdíjazású, párizsi fedettpályás férfi tenisztornán, és ezzel bejutott az elődöntőbe.*

*A cseh Tomas Berdychnek jóval nehezebb dolga akadt: három szoros játszmában nyert a 17 meccs óta veretlen brit Andy Murray ellen, és szombati ellenfele Federer lesz.*


*Eredmények, negyeddöntő:*
*---------------------*
*Federer (svájci, 3.)-Monaco (argentin) 6:3, 7:5*

*Berdych (cseh, 5.)-Murray (brit, 2.) 4:6, 7:6 (7-5), 6:4*

*korábban:*
*Tsonga (francia, 6.)-Djokovic (szerb, 1.) játék nélkül*

*később:*
*Ferrer (spanyol, 4.)-Isner (amerikai)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 19)

*Londonban szombattól (Mától) kezdődik a férfi teniszezők idei utolsó nagy megmérettetése*








*Szombaton 15.00 órakor a címvédő Federer és idei egyik „mumusa”, az őt Wimbledonban legyőző francia Jo-Wilfried Tsonga mérkőzésével kezdődik a profi férfi teniszezők ATP versenysorozatának idei utolsó állomása. A nem-hivatalos világbajnokságnak is titulált fedettpályás tornán az éves ranglista első nyolc helyezettje vesz részt. *


2011 a szerb Novak Djokovic éve volt, aki három Grand Slam versenyt (Melbourne, Wimbledon, New York) nyert, óriási előnnyel vezeti a világranglistát, és tavaly decemberi londoni, Federertől elszenvedett veresége után 41 mérkőzést nyert zsinórban. Ennek ellenére a világ egyik legnagyobb online sportfogadási cége, a bwin mégis a svájcit tartja a legesélyesebbnek a győzelemre.
A bwin honlapján a tenisz koronázatlan királyának tekintett Federerre, aki idén – bár sokszor kiválóan játszott – mindössze egy kiemelt ATP 1000-es versenyt nyert, és az év végén csak negyedik az ATP-ranglistán, 2,40-es odds-szal lehet fogadni. Az esélyesség oka főleg az, hogy a svájci kiváló formában van, októberben két tornát is nyert (Bázel, Párizs), míg ellenfeleinek mindegyike sérülésekkel küzd a szezon végén. 
A bwin szakértői a skót Andy Murrayt tartják a másik favoritnak (odds: 3,75), bár Párizsban nemrég veszített Tsonga ellen, ám ezt megelőzően az őszi szezonban nem talált legyőzőre. A 2011. évi világelső Djokovic győzelme ötszörös pénzt hozna híveinek, ám ő Bázelben láthatólag sérüléssel küszködve esett ki, és Párizsban is a torna alatt visszalépett. A tavalyi világelső, Rafael Nadal nincs jó formában, a US Open óta eltelt időszakban igazán csak a spanyol Davis Kupa csapatban játszott jól. Az ő győzelmére egyébként 6,50-es szorzóval lehet fogadni a bwin-nél.*
Az idei év a londoni világbajnokság végkimenetelétől függetlenül nagy fordulatot hozott a férfi teniszben. Megdőlt a nagyjából 2004 óta tartó „kettős uralom”, amikor Feder és Nadal egymást váltva nyerte a tornákat. 

*Djokovic élre kerülésével és Murray feljavulásával nyíltabbá és izgalmasabbá vált a küzdelem, így a londoni meccsek is minden bizonnyal nagy csatákat hoznak majd.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 20)

*Babos: igen, Fucsovics: nem*


*Babos Tímea bejutott az elődöntőbe a pozsonyi 25 000 dollár összdíjazású tornán, Fucsovics Márton búcsúzott a csehországi viadalon.*







Tímea a szlovákiai vetélkedő második fordulójában 5-7, 7-6, 7-6-ra legyőzte a brit Naomi Broadyt, majd a Jani Rékát kiejtő Daria Gavrilovát múlta felül 6-2, 6-2-re. A legjobb négy között az ötödik kiemelt, cseh Karolina Plisková lesz az ellenfele.
Eközben Fucsovics Márton a Csehországban zajló 15 000 dolláros versenyen lépett pályára. A nyíregyházi játékos az első körben nagyot küzdött a cseh Jan Blechaval, aki szerencsés vesztesként jutott fel a főtáblára: Márton 6-7, 6-1, 7-5-re hozta a meccset. A tizenhat között a hetedik kiemelt Romana Jebavy azonban már túl nagy falatnak bizonyult: Fucsovics 6-4, 6-1-re kikapott. A jövő héten az opavai 15 000 dollár összdíjazású versenyen próbál szerencsét.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 29)

*Babos: karriercsúcs a világranglistán*​ 



 
*Babos Tímea már úgyis a karriercsúcsot jelentő 150. helyen áll a világranglistán, hogy pontjaihoz még nem adták hozzá a helsinki sikeréért járó ötvenet.*​ 
Új egyéni rekordot állított fel Babos Tímea, aki a WTA hétfőn kiadott világranglistáján a 150. helyre ugrott előre, ami hárommal jobb, mint az eddigi legkiválóbb eredményes (153.). A Felix Promotionnel együttműködő teniszező 432 ponttal áll, de ehhez még nem adták hozzá a Helsinkiben gyűjtött 50 világranglistapontját. Ha ez megtörténik (a következő frissítést december 5-én hajtja végre a WTA), Babos a 140. hely környékére ugrik előre, amivel Arn Gréta mögött, de már Czink Melinda előtt a második legjobb magyar lesz a női mezőnyben.​ 

*Babos 2011-ben már nem indul több versenyen, az egyesben tornagyőzelemmel, párosban második hellyel záruló helsinki viadal volt számára az évzáró.*


*Női tenisz-világranglista - Babos öt helyet javított*





*


A vasárnap Helsinkiben diadalmaskodó Babos Tímea öt helyet javítva az egyéni legjobbjának számító 150. a női teniszezők legfrissebb világranglistáján, melyet változatlanul a dán Caroline Wozniacki vezet.
*​*
*
A viadalokat szervező WTA honlapja szerint Arn Gréta - legjobb magyarként - változatlanul a 63. helyen áll.


*Női világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
---------------------------------------------------
1. (1.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 7485 pont
2. (2.) Petra Kvitova (cseh) 7370
3. (3.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 6520
4. (4.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 6510
5. (5.) Li Na (Li Na, kínai) 5720
6. (6.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 5585
7. (7.) Vera Zvonarjova (orosz)) 5435
8. (8.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 5250
9. (9.) Marion Bartoli (német) 4710
10. (10.) Andrea Petkovic (német) 4580 
11. (11.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 3900 
12. (12.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 3180 
13. (13.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 3161 
14. (14.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 3115 
15. (15.) Sabine Lisicki (német) 2879 
...63. (63.) Arn Gréta 965 
...140. (139.) Czink Melinda 460 
...150. (155.) Babos Timea 432 
...163. (164.) Jani Réka Luca 387 
...258. (257.) Szávay Ágnes 216

*​*Férfi tenisz-világranglista - Federer ismét harmadik








A múlt heti, londoni Mesterek Kupáját megnyerő Roger Federer visszajött a harmadik helyre a férfi teniszezők legfrissebb, az idei eredményeket összegző világranglistáján.
​
A svájci sztár a brit Andy Murrayt szorította le a "dobogóról".
A férfi tornákat szervező ATP hivatalos honlapján a hétfőn megjelent rangsorban Kellner Ádám legjobb magyarként a 272.
​
Hagyományos világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):
-----------------------------------------------------------
1. ( 1.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 13 675 pont
2. ( 2.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 9575
3. ( 4.) Roger Federer (svájci) 8170
4. ( 3.) Andy Murray (brit) 7380
5. ( 5.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 4880
6. ( 6.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 4335
7. ( 7.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 3700
8. ( 8.) Mardy Fish (amerikai) 2965
9. ( 9.) Janko Tipsarevic (szerb) 2595
10. (10.) Nicolas Almagro (spanyol) 2380
11. (11.) Juan Martin del Potro (argentin) 2315
12. (12.) Gilles Simon (francia) 2165
13. (13.) Robin Söderling (svéd) 2120
14. (14.) Andy Roddick (amerikai) 1940
15. (15.) Ga:el Monfils (francia) 1935
...272. (269.) Kellner Ádám 173

​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 1)

*Davis Kupa döntő: Spanyol-argentin párharc, a házigazdák a favoritok *
2011. 12. 01. 11.00

 <RIGHT> 



*


Péntektől vasárnapig Sevillában rendezik meg a Spanyolország-Argentína tenisz Davis Kupa-döntőt, amelyen a vendéglátók az esélyesebbek a győzelemre.
*​*
*

Az összecsapásnak a Cartuja Stadion ad otthont és a fanatikus hazai közönség bizonyosan "belehajszolja" majd a sikerbe Rafael Nadalt és a többi spanyol játékost. A sevillai - salakpályás - aréna már másodszor ad otthont DK-finálénak: 2004-ben az ibériai alakulat az amerikai csapatot győzte le közel 27 ezer néző előtt, megszerezve második ilyen trófeáját.
A spanyolok és az argentinok eddig három alkalommal mérkőztek a DK-ban, s az idei házigazdák 3-0-ra vezetnek. A legutóbbi összecsapást, a 2008-as finálét Mar del Platában rendezték, és a vendégcsapat Nadal nélkül is 3-1-re diadalmaskodott.
Albert Costa, az ibériai alakulat kapitánya most Nadalt, Feliciano Lopezt, David Ferrert és Fernando Vardascót küldi a pályára. Tito Vazquez, a dél-amerikai gárda irányítója is rendelkezik nehéztüzérséggel: a vizet fakasztó bombáiról ismert Juan Martin del Potrón kívül Juan Monaco, Juan Ignacio Chela és David Nalbandian alkotja a csapatot.
"Nagyszerű lenne, ha egy csodás eredménnyel fejeznénk be az évet" - idézték a lapok Rafael Nadalt, aki ezúttal is csapata vezéregyénisége lehet, hiszen salakpályán szinte verhetetlen.
Az általános spanyol derűlátás dacára nagyon kemény, kiegyensúlyozott összecsapást jósolt Toni Nadal, a volt világelső nagybátyja, egyben edzője:
*"5-0 vagy 4-1, nem hinném - mondta. - Én a magam részéről kiegyeznék egy szolid 3-2-es sikerrel is."
"Azt hiszem, a jelenlegi legjobb formában lévő csapattal lépünk pályára a spanyolok ellen - fogalmazott az argentin kapitány. - Nagyon kemény munkát végeztek a fiúk, hogy mire megyünk vele, vasárnapra kiderül." 
*​*
*
*Péntek 14 órától két egyest bonyolítanak le az andalúz fővárosban, szombaton a párost rendezik (16 ó), vasárnap pedig két újabb egyessel (13 ó) fejeződik be a 101. DK-döntő.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 5)

*DK-döntő - Nadal győzött, a spanyoloké a trófea*








*A házigazda spanyol férfi teniszválogatott nyerte a Davis Kupa döntőjét Sevillában, miután Rafael Nadal nagy csatában győzött vasárnap délután Juan Martin del Potro ellen, s ezzel a vendéglátók 3-1-es, behozhatatlan előnyhöz jutottak Argentínával szemben.*


A hórihorgas argentin játékos a negyedik játszmában az egyenlítésért adogathatott, ám a lehetőséget nem tudta kihasználni. Nadal 6:5-ös vezetésénél viszont már a meccsért szerválhatott, de ő sem tudott élni ezzel, így végül a döntés a rövidítésre maradt, amelyben a spanyol salakkirály már nem hibázott.
A házigazdák 2000, 2004, 2008 és 2009 után ötödször hódították el a trófeát. 


*Davis Kupa-döntő:*
*Spanyolország-Argentína 3-1 - a spanyolok nyerték az összecsapást

Rafael Nadal-Juan Martin del Potro 1:6, 6:4, 6:1, 7:6 (7-0)*

*szombaton:
Feliciano Lopez, Fernando Verdasco-David Nalbandian, Eduardo Schwank 4:6, 2:6, 3:6

pénteken:
Rafael Nadal-Juan Monaco 6:1, 6:1, 6:2
David Ferrer-Juan Martin del Potro 6:2, 6:7 (2-7), 3:6, 6:4, 6:3
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 8)

*Csúcsot döntött Djokovic: a szerb játékos az idei kereseti lista élén*​

*Novak Djokovic, a férfi tenisz világranglista jelenlegi éllovasa az idén - rekordot jelentő - (9.39 millió euró) pénzdíjat nyert - közölte az ATP, a profi teniszezőket tömörítő szövetség.*​ 
*A korábbi csúcsot Rafael Nadal tartotta, a spanyol teniszező 2010-ben 10,1 milliót (7.52) keresett.*​ 
A 24 éves szerb világsztár az idén *hetven meccset nyert* meg és mindössze hat vereséget könyvelhetett el. ​ 
*Tíz tornagyőzelmet aratott,* közötte *három Grand Slam-sikerrel: a csúcsra jutott Malbourne-ben, Wimbledonban és a US Openen.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 10)

*Szafint beválasztották az orosz parlamentbe*


*Beválasztották az orosz parlamentbe Marat Szafint, a férfi teniszezők világranglistájának korábbi éllovasát.*

A 31 éves, 2009-ben visszavonult sportember a Vlagyimir Putyin miniszterelnök vezette Egységes Oroszország párt színeiben került be a dumába - közölte a helyi sajtó.
Szafin a Nyizsnij Novgorod-i régióban indult, és öt évre választották be a törvényhozásba.

*"Már régóta gondolkodtam azon, hogy beszállok a politikába. Ez egy újfajta élet, egy újfajta gondolkodás lesz, aminek nincs köze a teniszhez vagy a sporthoz általánosságban"* - mondta a kétszeres Grand Slam-győztes ex-játékos.


*Australian Open - Söderling betegség miatt nem indul*


*Robin Söderling betegség miatt nem indul a január 16-án kezdődő Australian Openen, az idény első Grand Slam tenisztornáján.*

*A világranglista 13. helyen álló játékos mononukleózisban szenvedett, július óta nem versenyzett, és még nem teljesen egészséges.*

_*"Felépülésem hosszabb a vártnál. Napról napra jobban érzem magam, de még mindig kell idő ahhoz, hogy újra teljes erővel edzhessek. A célom, hogy januárban úgy tréningezhessek, hogy februárban már tornán vehessek részt"* - mondta a Roland Garros kétszeres döntőse._


*Andy Murray anyja irányítja a brit Fed Kupa-csapatot*


*A férfi világranglistán negyedik Andy Murray édesanyját, Judy Murrayt nevezték ki a Fed Kupában szereplő brit női teniszválogatott kapitányává.*

A szigetországi szövetség csütörtökön jelentette be, hogy az új szakvezető irányítja majd a csapatot február 1. és 4. között az Izraelben sorra kerülő párharcban.
A korábbi skót kapitány gyerekkorában edzette Andyt, mint ahogy később bátyját, Jamie-t is, aki 2007-ben megnyerte a wimbledoni bajnokság vegyespáros küzdelmeit.

*Judy Murray azt a Nigel Searst váltja a nemzeti együttesnél, aki Ana Ivanovic edzője lett.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 16)

*Egyszerre távozott a két Davis Kupa-döntős kapitány*​ 

*Egyszerre távozott posztjáról az idei tenisz Davis Kupa-döntő mindkét csapatának, a győztes spanyol, valamint az argentin válogatottnak a szövetségi kapitánya.*​ 
Albert Costa, a december 4-én diadalmaskodó gárda vezetője a jövőben a spanyol szövetség nemzeti csapataiért felelős koordinátora lesz, az ő felügyelete alá tartozik majd a DK- és Fed Kupa-, valamint az olimpiai együttes.
Costa, akivel 2009-ben és idén is bajnok lett a spanyol férfi válogatott, azt mondta: a sikeres három év után új kihívásra vágyott. Utódjáról később döntenek.
Ezzel szemben a végső sikerről lemaradt argentin együttes vezetőjének, Modesto Vázqueznek nem hosszabbították meg a most lejárt, három éve érvényben lévő szerződését. Egyrészt nyilván azért, mert a csapat immár négy elveszített fináléval még mindig első DK-sikerére vár, másrészt - mint ahogy azt a távozó kapitány jelezte - nagyon nem jött ki az egyik legjobb argentin teniszezővel, David Nalbandiannal.
A játékos csak párosban kapott lehetőséget, pedig egyesben is szeretett volna pályára lépni. A fináléban Juan Martin del Potro és Juan Monaco vívta az egyes találkozókat.
"Helyet akart magának, de én nem adtam. Nem akartam, hogy az egész csapat úgy táncoljon, ahogy az egyik játékos fütyül. Nem látom, hogy pozitív szerepe lenne a csapaton belül" - fogalmazott Vázquez.​ 
*Utódja meg nem erősített hírek szerint az egykori játékos, Martin Jaite lesz.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 18)

*Búcsú Floridától*
2011. 12. 18. 04.50


 <RIGHT> 






*Az öt magyar induló közül egyiknek sem sikerült a nyolc közé jutnia a Nike Junior Tour világdöntőjében, amely a teniszutánpótlás legnívósabb nemzetközi tornájának fináléja.*


A tehetségkutató versenyt, amelynek felfedezettjei közt van az extraklasszis Rafael Nadal is, a floridai Club Med Sandpiperben rendezték. A megméretésen 31 ország több mint 120 teniszezője vett részt.

A NJT hazai selejtezőjéből öt magyar jutott tovább, és repülhetett Floridába: *Szabó Fruzsina, Soha Lénárd, Békefi Bianka, Stolmár Rebeka és Koncz Barnabás, de szabad kártyával Kéki Márk* is elutazhatott. Az első játéknapot az eső jelentősen befolyásolta, de ketten pályára léptek a mieink közül. A tizennégy éves Stolmár Rebeka nehéz ellenfelet kapott: a hatodik kiemelt szlovák Schmiedlová ellen a papírformának megfelelően 6-2, 6-3-ra kikapott. 

*Soha Lénárd 6-2, 6-7, 7-6-ra legyőzte a szlovák Jurast, így tovább jutott a legjobb harminckettőbe, ahol az első kiemelt Dubrivnyval nézett farkasszemet: az orosz játékos 6-1, 6-2-re verte a tizenkét éves magyart.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 24)

*Venus Williams indul az Australian Openen* 


*A szervezők szerint elindul a január 16-án rajtoló Australian Openen Venus Williams, az amerikaiak hétszeres Grand Slam-győztes teniszezője.*

*"Beszéltem a menedzserével, és nincs változás Venus programjában, azaz eljön Melbourne-be"* - jelentette be pénteken Craig Tiley tornaigazgató.

A 31 éves sztár néhány napja lemondta szereplését a január 3-án kezdődő aucklandi versenyen, s azzal indokolta döntését, hogy a szeptemberi US Open óta hónapokat hagyott ki, s még mindig nem érzi magát megfelelő fizikai állapotban. Williams az amerikai nyílt bajnokságon csak az első fordulóban lépett pályára, majd autoimmun betegsége miatt visszalépett. A karrierje során 43 tornát nyert teniszezőnél korábban Sjögren-szindrómát állapítottak meg. Ez a kór befolyásolja az energiaháztartást, és fáradtságot, valamint ízületi fájdalmakat okoz.

*Venus november 24-én húga, Serena ellen játszott és nyert meg egy bemutató mérkőzést. *

*Az idősebbik Williams nővér az idén alig versenyzett, s a sok kihagyás miatt jelenleg csak 102. a világranglistán.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 26)

*London 2012 - David Ferrer éremről álmodik* 


*David Ferrer arról ábrándozik, hogy érmes helyen végez a jövő évi londoni olimpia teniszversenyén.*

*"Semmiképpen sem szeretnék rangsorolni a különböző tornák között, de csodálatos lenne, ha érmet tudnék szerezni Londonban, hiszen ezt a viadalt csak négyévente rendezik meg - olvasható az As című sportnapilap internetes kiadásában. "Ami pedig a jövő évi vágyaimat, céljaimat illeti, szeretnék eljutni egy Grand Slam-viadal döntőjébe és meg is nyerni azt. Az idei sikereim titka pedig az, hogy már nem vagyok annyira negatív, igyekszem más szemszögből nézni a dolgokat."*

*A 29 esztendős Farrer nagyszerű évet tud maga mögött: két tornát nyert (Acapulco, Auckland), ötödik helyen zárta a világranglistát, a spanyol válogatottal diadalmaskodott a Davis Kupában.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 26)

*Djokovic Európa legjobbja* 

*Sorozatban nyolcadik alkalommal egy teniszező bizonyult a legjobb európai sportolónak a kontinens hírügynökségeinek választásán: ezúttal Novak Djokovic végzett az élen.*

A szerb teniszező a Forma-1-es világbajnok és tavaly szintén második Sebastian Vettelt és az ugyancsak német kosaras Dirk Nowitzkit előzte meg.

Az elmúlt évben a spanyol Rafael Nadal nyerte a voksolást, akárcsak 2008-ban, míg 2004-től 2007- ig és 2009-ben a svájci Roger Federer révén született teniszező siker.

A lengyel hírügynökség (PAP) által szervezett szavazáson 18 hírügynökség, közte az MTI vett részt.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 28)

*David Ferrer Londonban érmet szeretne nyerni*
2011. 12. 28. 03.14

 <RIGHT> 






*David Ferrer arról ábrándozik, hogy érmes helyen végez a jövő évi londoni olimpia teniszversenyén.*


Semmiképpen sem szeretnék rangsorolni a különböző tornák között, de csodálatos lenne, ha érmet tudnék szerezni Londonban, hiszen ezt a viadalt csak négyévente rendezik meg - olvasható az As című sportnapilap internetes kiadásában. 


*"Ami pedig a jövő évi vágyaimat, céljaimat illeti, szeretnék eljutni egy Grand Slam-viadal döntőjébe és meg is nyerni azt. Az idei sikereim titka pedig az, hogy már nem vagyok annyira negatív, igyekszem más szemszögből nézni a dolgokat."*


*A 29 esztendős Ferrer nagyszerű évet tud maga mögött: két tornát nyert (Acapulco, Auckland), ötödik helyen zárta a világranglistát, a spanyol válogatottal diadalmaskodott a Davis Kupában.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 30)

*Abu-Dzabi tenisztorna - Ferrer és Djokovic sikere*
​*A spanyol David Ferrer szetthátrányból fordítva nyert csütörtökön a francia Jo-Wilfried Tsonga ellen az Abu-Dzabiban zajló bemutató tenisztornán.*

A másik mérkőzésen a világelső szerb Novak Djokovic is három játszmában nyert a francia Gae:l Monfils ellen.
A meghívásos viadalon a világranglista elitje lép pályára, így Djokovic mellett a spanyol Rafael Nadal és a svájci Roger Federer is a résztvevők között szerepel.

*Eredmények, negyeddöntő:*

*Djokovic (szerb)-Monfils (francia) 6:2, 4:6, 6:2*
*Ferrer (spanyol)-Tsonga (francia) 2:6, 7:6 (7-5), 6:2*



*Nadal februárban pihenteti sérült vállát*

*Az Australian Open után pihenteti sérült vállát Rafael Nadal, a férfi világranglistán második spanyol teniszező.*

*"Londonban, a Mesterek Kupáján jött elő a sérülés, és még mindig nem vagyok százszázalékos állapotban"* - jelentette be a 25 éves sztár.* "Három napja ezért úgy döntöttem, hogy februárban nem indulok egy versenyen sem."*

*A január 16-án elrajtoló melbourne-i Grand Slam-tornáig Nadal még pályára lép a jelenleg zajló abu-dzabi bemutató versenyen és jövő héten Dohában is.*
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 1)

*BÚÉK!*

*Hopman Kupa - Francia győzelem a nyitányon*​ 

*A franciák legyőzték a kínaiakat a szombati nyitányon a hagyományos tenisz Hopman Kupán, a sportág nem hivatalos vegyescsapat-világbajnokságán.*​

*Az első mérkőzésen Li Na, a francia nyílt bajnokság idei győztese - az első ázsiai teniszező, aki GS-viadalt tudott nyerni egyesben - felülmúlta Marion Bartolit, a férfi egyes és a vegyes páros viszont francia sikert hozott.*​ 

*Eredmény, B csoport:*​ 
*Franciaország-Kína 2-1*
*-----------------------*
*Marion Bartoli-Li Na 6:2, 2:6, 4:6*
*Richard Gasquet-Vu Ti (Wu Di) 6:1, 6:3*
*Marion Bartoli, Richard Gasquet-Li Na, Vu Ti 6:1, 6:1*​ 

*A B csoportban még a spanyolok és az ausztrálok szerepelnek, *
*az A-ban pedig a csehek, az amerikaiak, a dánok és a bolgárok.*​ 
*A torna jövő szombatig tart, a döntőbe a két csoportgyőztes kerül.*​ 


*Lendl lesz Murray edzője*​ 
​*A nyolcszoros tenisz Grand Slam-győztes Ivan Lendl lesz a brit Andy Murray edzője.*​

*Az Ostravában született, amerikai állampolgárságú Lendl, aki 1994-ben fejezte be pályafutását a január 16. és 29. között megrendezésre kerülő Australian Open után kezdi meg a közös munkát a skót teniszezővel. Murray jelenleg a negyedik a világranglistán és mint megjegyezte "frissíteni" szeretne.*​ 
*A "Rettenetes Ivánnak" is becézett sportember három-három alkalommal nyert a Roland Garroson és a US Openen, az Australian Openen pedig kétszer diadalmaskodott.*​ 
Lendl különleges akaraterejével, szívósságával és páratlan állóképességével szinte teniszlegendává vált. Ám neki is akadt egy meg nem valósult álma: a mérhetetlen mennyiségű munka és edzés ellenére a wimbledoni győzelem elmaradt számára.​ 


*Abu-Dzabi tenisztorna - Djokovic sikere*​ 

*A világelső Novak Djokovic nyerte az Abu-Dzabiban rendezett bemutató tenisztornát, miután a szombati döntőben két sima szettben nyert a spanyol David Ferrer ellen.*​

A szerb teniszező, aki tavaly három Grand Slam-tornán (Australian Open, Roland Garros, US Open) *250 ezer dollárt* kapott a sikerért.​ 
*Eredmények, döntő:*
*------------------*
*Djokovic (szerb)-Ferrer (spanyol) 6:2, 6:1*​ 
*a 3. helyért:*
*Nadal (spanyol)-Federer (svájci) 6:1, 7:5*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 2)

*Hopman Kupa - Spanyol siker a házigazdák ellen* 

*A spanyol együttes 2-1-re nyert a vendéglátó ausztrál alakulat ellen vasárnap a hagyományos tenisz Hopman Kupán, a sportág nem hivatalos vegyescsapat-világbajnokságán.*


*Eredmény, B csoport:*

*Spanyolország-Ausztrália 2-1*
-----------------------------
*Anabel Medina Garrigues-Jarmila Gajdosova 3:6, 6:3, 3:6*

*Fernando Verdasco-Lleyton Hewitt 6:3, 3:6, 7:5*

*Medina Garrigues, Verdasco-Gajdosova, Hewitt 3:6, 6:3, 11-9 - döntő rövidítés*


*Brisbane-i tenisztorna - Czink korai búcsúja*

*Czink Melinda két játszmában kikapott a selejtezőből feljutott amerikai Vania Kingtől a brisbane-i tenisztorna női versenyének első fordulójában, hétfőn.*

*Eredmény, 1. forduló::*
*nők (655 ezer dollár összdíjazás):*

*King (amerikai)-Czink 6:3, 6:4*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 3)

*Serena Williams: tulajdonképpen nem szeretek sportolni* 


*A női teniszezők világranglistájának korábbi vezetője, Serena Williams bevallotta, hogy tulajdonképpen nem szeret sportolni.*
*A brisbane-i tornán szereplő 30 éves amerikai játékos, aki tavaly hosszú ideig sérült volt, azt mondta: soha nem értette igazán, miért is lett sportoló.*

*"Nem szeretek edzeni, egyáltalán semmilyen fizikai munkát nem szeretek"* - fogalmazott, hozzátéve, hogy az olyan tevékenységekben ugyanakkor, *mint az ülés vagy a vásárlás, "kitűnően teljesít".*

A fiatalabb Williams-testvér ezzel együtt elismerte, hogy sport nélkül nem tudná elképzelni az életét.

*A 13-szoros Grand Slam-győztes játékos jelenleg a 12. helyen áll a világranglistán.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 4)

*Barátosi Levente kijelölte a Fed Kupa-csapatot, Arn nem játszik *
2012. 01. 04. 05.25

 <RIGHT> 







*Barátosi Levente csapatkapitány kedden kijelölte együttesét a Fed Kupa euro-afrikai zónájának január végén esedékes csoportmérkőzéseire, amelyekre Izraelben kerül sor.*


"A legerősebb összeállítású gárdával szerettem volna utazni, de ez sajnos nem jött össze, mert Arn Gréta nem jön velünk" - mondta az MTI-nek a december végén kinevezett szakvezető. "Jani Réka-Luca, Babos Tímea, Marosi Katalin és Bulgakova Vaszilissza kapott helyet a válogatottban. Gréta évek óta a csapat rendelkezésére állt, becsülettel megállta a helyét, most azonban nem sikerült megegyeznie a szövetséggel a feltételekben.

Ráadásul most az év elején nagyon sok pontot kell megvédenie ahhoz, hogy megfelelő ranglista-helyezéssel elindulhasson az olimpiai játékokon." Arn amúgy címvédőként már az első körben, kedden búcsúzott az aucklandi tornán. Szávay Ágnes, a korábbi magyar ranglistavezető május óta gerincsérüléssel bajlódik, visszatérése egyelőre bizonytalan. 

*A Fed Kupa euro-afrikai zóna I. csoportjának mérkőzéseit január 30. és február 6. között bonyolítják le Eilatban.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 5)

*Tenisz: "A reális cél a bentmaradás" *
2012. 01. 05. 02.19

 <RIGHT> 






*Barátosi Levente a Babos Tímea, Jani Réka, Marosi Kati, Bulgakova Vaszilisza négyessel utazhat Izraelbe. 
*​*
*A tapasztalat és a fiatalos lendület is helyet kap az Izraelbe utazó magyar Fed Kupa csapatban.
A Magyar Tenisz Szövetség kedden elküldte nevezését a Nemzetközi Tenisz Szövetségnek, a nevezésen pedig Babos Tímea (153.), Jani Réka (165.), Marosi Kati (488., párosban 126.) és Bulgakova Vaszilisza (569.) neve szerepel.

Az Euro-Afrikai Zóna I-es csoportjában szereplő válogatottak jelentős többségében lesz valószínűleg legalább egy TOP100-as játékos, így a mieink dolga nem lesz egyszerű, Timi és Réka azonban képes felvenni a versenyt az elittel (ahogy Kati is, amiről az év végén Ankarában adott tanúbizonyságot), párosban pedig akár a jól összeszokott Babos/Jani vagy a Babos/Marosi duóra is számíthat Barátosi Levente, az újonnan megválasztott szövetségi kapitány, aki bizakodóan néz bemutatkozása elé.

"Természetesen van bennem egy egészséges verseny láz, szeretném ha a csapat tudásához méltóan szerepelne. Mindannyian évről évre rengeteget utaznak és ezért komoly rutinnal rendelkeznek az átállás tekintetében de azért még az ő szervezetüket is megviseli a 12 órás időeltolódás."- mondta kapitány arra kérdésre, hogy nem tart-e attól, hogy az Ausztráliában szereplő lányokat megviseli majd az út.

"A reális cél a bennmaradás, rendkívül kiegyenlített a mezőny bármi megtörténhet, sokszor a pillanatnyi forma dönt. Tavaly Dánia Wozniacki vezérletével is kiesett. Úgy érzem, bárki ellen jó eséllyel vesszük fel a küzdelmet. Igyekszem majd mindenkinek játék lehetőséget biztosítani de a csapat összetétele és az esetleges győzelem az egyéni érdekek felett áll. Remélem hogy sikerül január végére minden játékosnak minél több tétmérkőzést játszani.

Czink Melinda már korábban jelezte, hogy ő nem vállalja a Fed Kupát idén [amivel az utolsó esélye is elszállt a londoni Olimpiával kapcsolatban, egy Fed Kupa szerepléssel és egy kis szerencsével ugyanis még elfogadhatják az embert], 
Arn Gréta pedig nem tudott megállapodni a szövetség illetékeseivel a feltételekről, de megjegyzem, Gréta évek óta oszlopos tagja a Fed Kupa csapatnak ,vezérletével sok remek mérkőzést nyert válogatottunk. Versenyprogramját az olimpiai részvétel jegyében alakította ki amihez ezúton is sok sikert kívánok!

*A csapatomban lévő játékosok 2011-ben már bebizonyították, hogy bárki ellen képesek a győzelemre, mi pedig ennek a szellemében vesszük fel a harcot a Fed Kupán!"
* 


​


----------



## Hanna007 (2012 Január 5)

Doha - Quatar: Ki a legesélyesebb?

Hajrá Roger!


----------



## Hanna007 (2012 Január 5)

Budapesten keresek női teniszpartnert. Ha valakinek van kedve játszani, kérem írjon.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 6)

*Dohai tenisztorna - Federer és Tsonga mellett Nadal is az elődöntőben*

*A címvédő svájci Roger Federer nehezebben, míg a francia Jo-Wilfried Tsonga könnyedén jutott be az elődöntőbe csütörtökön az 1,024 millió dollár összdíjazású, dohai keménypályás férfi tenisztornán.*

A nap harmadik összecsapásán az első helyen kiemelt Rafael Nadal az orosz Mihail Juzsnyijt búcsúztatta két játszmában és a Monfils (francia, 4.)-Troicki (szerb, 5.) összecsapás győztesével találkozik.
Tsonga és Federer egymással játszik a legjobb négy között. A két teniszező eddig tizenegyszer találkozott ATP-viadalon és a svájci 8-3-ra vezet. Tavaly Wimbledonban a francia a negyeddöntőben búcsúztatta riválisát, majd a US Openen a volt világelső visszavágott - szintén a legjobb nyolc között.


*Eredmények, negyeddöntő:*
*-------------------------*
*Nadal (spanyol, 1.)-Juzsnyij (orosz, 7.) 6:4, 6:4*



*Dohai tenisztorna - Monfils sima győzelme* 

*A negyedikként rangsorolt francia Gaël Monfils könnyedén nyert csütörtökön a szerb Victor Troicki ellen az 1,024 millió dollár összdíjazású, dohai keménypályás férfi tenisztorna utolsó negyeddöntőjében.*

*A legjobb négy közé így az első négy kiemelt játékos került.*


*Eredmények, negyeddöntő:*
*-------------------------*
*Monfils (francia, 4.)-Troicki (szerb, 5.) 6:2, 6:3*



*Brisbane-i tenisztorna - Murray a négy között*

*Az első helyen kiemelt brit Andy Murray magabiztosan nyert a ciprusi Markosz Bagdatisz ellen, ezzel bejutott a legjobb négy közé a brisbane-i tenisztorna férfi versenyében.*

*Eredmények:*
*férfiak (434 250 dollár összdíjazás):*
*negyeddöntő:*

*Murray (brit, 1.)-Bagdatisz (ciprusi) 6:2, 6:2*
*Tomic (ausztrál, 8.)-Isztomin (üzbég) 6:3, 7:6 (7-4)*

*korábban:*
*Simon (francia, 2.)-Giraldo (kolumbiai) 7:6 (7-2), 6:4*
*Dolgopolov (ukrán, 3.)-Stepanek (cseh, 6.) 4:6, 6:3, 6:3*

*A szombati elődöntőben:*
*Simon-Dolgopolov és Murray-Tomic*


*Aucklandi tenisztorna - Olasz-kínai döntő lesz*​*Az olasz Flavia Pennetta és a kínai Cseng Csie (Zheng Jie) jutott a szombati döntőbe a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású aucklandi női tenisztornán.

Eredmények, elődöntő:
---------------------
Pennetta (olasz, 4.)-Kerber (német) 6:1, 6:2
Cseng (Zheng, kínai)-Kuznyecova (orosz, 3.) 2:6, 6:3, 6:3​​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 7)

*Dohai tenisztorna - Monfils legyőzte Nadalt*
​*A francia Gael Monfils két szettben legyőzte pénteken az első helyen kiemelt spanyol Rafael Nadalt az 1,024 millió dollár összdíjazású, dohai keménypályás férfi tenisztorna második elődöntőjében.*

A negyedikként rangsorolt Monfils honfitársával, Jo-Wilfried Tsongával csap össze a fináléban, aki korábban a címvédő Roger Federer hátsérülése miatt játék nélkül jutott tovább. A 16-szoros Grand Slam-győztes svájci sztár pályafutása során mindössze másodszor nem állt ki egy meccsre.

_*Az elmaradt mérkőzés pótlásaként Tsonga rövid bemutatót játszott a svédek legendás teniszezőjével, az 1996-ban visszavonult Stefan Edberggel.*_


*Eredmények, elődöntő:*
*-------------------*
*Monfils (francia, 4.)-Nadal (spanyol, 1.) 6:3, 6:4*


*Dohai tenisztorna - Federer hátsérülés miatt visszalépett*​*A második helyen kiemelt svájci Roger Federer hátsérülés miatt feladta a francia Jo-Wilfried Tsonga ellen péntekre kiírt elődöntőjét az 1,024 millió dollár összdíjazású, dohai keménypályás férfi tenisztornán.*

A 16-szoros Grand Slam-győztes elmondta: az olasz Andreas Seppivel lejátszott csütörtöki negyeddöntős mérkőzése óta nem javult az állapota, ezért döntött a visszalépés mellett.

*A másik ágon a spanyol Rafael Nadal és a francia Gae:l Monfils csap össze.*

*Eredmény, elődöntő:*
*-------------------*
*Tsonga (francia, 3.)-Federer (svájci, 2.) játék nélkül*​


*Chennai tenisztorna - Kiesett a címvédő* 


*A címvédő svájci Stanislas Wawrinka már a legjobb nyolc között búcsúzni kényszerült a 400 ezer dollár összdíjazású, indiai keménypályás férfi tenisztornán.*

A harmadik helyen kiemelt játékost a japán Szoeda Go verte meg pénteken két játszmában.

*Eredmények, negyeddöntő:*

*Szoeda (japán)-Wawrinka (svájci, 3.) 6:4, 6:4*
*Raonic (kanadai, 4.)-Sela (izraeli) 7:6 (7-4), 6:3*


*Hopman Kupa - Döntőben a csehek s franciák mellett*



*A franciák után a csehek jutottak a szombati döntőbe a Perth-ben zajló tenisz Hopman Kupán, a sportág nem hivatalos vegyescsapat-világbajnokságán.*

A cseh együttes pénteken csoportelsőséget érően verte a dán alakulatot úgy, hogy női egyesben a világranglista második helyén álló Petra Kvitova legyőzte az éllovas Caroline Wozniackit.


*Eredmények, 3. forduló:*
*A csoport:*

*Bulgária-Egyesült Államok 2-1*
*------------------------------*
*Bethanie Mattek-Sands - Cvetana Pironkova 6:4, 6:4*

*Grigor Dimitrov-Mardy Fish 6:2, 6:1*

*Pironkova, Dimitrov - Mattek-Sands, Fish 8:5 - hosszú játszma*



*Brisbane-i tenisztorna - Kanepi a döntőben* 

*A szlovák Daniela Hantuchova után meglepetésre az észt Kaia Kanepi jutott be a szombati döntőbe a brisbane-i tenisztorna női versenyében.*

*Eredmények:*
*nők (655 ezer dollár összdíjazás):*
*------------------------------------*

*elődöntő:*
*Kanepi (észt)-Schiavone (olasz, 3.) 6:3, 6:0*



​
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 8)

*Dohai tenisztorna - Tsonga győzött*

*Jo-Wilfried Tsonga nyerte meg szombaton a Gae:l Monfils elleni francia "házidöntőt", így övé lett az 1,024 millió dollár összdíjazású, dohai keménypályás férfi tenisztorna trófeája.*

A svájci Roger Federer sérülése miatt az elődöntőből mérkőzés nélkül továbbjutott Tsongának úgy tűnt, jót tett a svédek legendás játékosával, az 1996-ban visszavonult Stefan Edberggel játszott bemutatómeccse, mert a fináléban magabiztosan, két szettben győzött honfitársa ellen.
A mérkőzést az első szettben 35 percre fel kellett függeszteni, miután köd ereszkedett a pályára, s csúszóssá tette a játéktér felületét.

*Eredmény, döntő:*
----------------
*Tsonga (francia, 3.)-Monfils (francia, 4.) 7:5, 6:3*



*Chennai tenisztorna - Tipsarevic lesz Raonic ellenfele*

*A kanadai Milos Raonic után az első helyen kiemelt szerb Janko Tipsarevic jutott be szombaton a 400 ezer dollár összdíjazású, indiai keménypályás férfi tenisztorna döntőjébe.*

*A szerb játékos az elődöntőben a japán Szoeda Gót győzte le nagyon könnyedén, két játszmában.*


*Eredmények, elődöntő:*

*Tipsarevic (szerb, 1.)-Szoeda (japán) 6:1, 6:4*

*korábban:*
*Raonic (kanadai, 4.)-Almagro (spanyol, 2.) 6:4, 6:4*



*Hopman Kupa - Cseh diadal*

*A csehek nyerték a Perth-ben rendezett tenisz Hopman Kupát, a sportág nem hivatalos vegyescsapat-világbajnokságát, miután a szombati döntőben már a két egyes mérkőzés után behozhatatlan előnyre tettek szert a franciákkal szemben.*

A wimbledoni bajnok Petra Kvitova, valamint Tomas Berdych egyformán két szettben verte ellenfelét, Marion Bartolit, illetve Richard Gasquet-t.
A csehek másodszor bizonyultak a legjobbnak 1994 után, míg a franciák eddig még soha nem nyertek.


*Eredmény:*
*döntő:*

*Csehország-Franciaország 2-0*
*----------------------------*

*Petra Kvitova-Marion Bartoli 7:5, 6:1*
*Tomas Berdych-Richard Gasquet 7:6 (7-0), 6:4*

*A vegyes párost nem játsszák le.*
​

*Aucklandi tenisztorna - Vasárnapra halasztották a finálét *


*A nem szűnő eső miatt szombatról vasárnapra halasztották a döntőt a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású, aucklandi női tenisztornán.*

A fináléban a negyedik helyen kiemelt olasz Flavia Pennetta és a kínai Cseng Csie (Zheng Jie) csap majd össze.

A viadal honlapja szerint amennyiben a hét utolsó napján sem lesznek alkalmasak a körülmények, akkor fedett pályán bonyolítják le a döntőt.



*Brisbane-i tenisztorna - Kanepi nyert a nőknél*


*Kaia Kanepi nyerte a brisbane-i tenisztorna női versenyét, miután a szombati döntőben könnyedén verte a szlovák Daniela Hantuchovát.*

A 26 éves észt játékos pályafutása során másodszor tudott diadalmaskodni WTA-viadalon.


*Eredmények:*
*nők (655 ezer dollár összdíjazás):*
------------------------------------
*döntő:*
*Kanepi (észt)-Hantuchova (szlovák)* *6:2, 6:1*



*Babos Tímea döntős a kínai tenisztornán*
​*Babos Tímea bejutott a döntőbe a kínai Csüancsouban (Quanzhou) zajló, 50 ezer dollár összdíjazású női tenisztornán.*

A nemzetközi szövetség (ITF) honlapja alapján a világranglistán 153., hatodik helyen kiemelt magyar játékos a 32 között egy kínai, majd a nyolcaddöntőben egy dél-koreai riválist győzött le. 

A legjobb nyolc között szintén egy hazai ellenfél várt rá, a másodikként rangsorolt Csang Su-aj (Zhang Shuai), őt 6:3, 6:3-mal búcsúztatta, a szombati elődöntőben pedig az ugyancsak kínai Csou Ji-miaón (Zhou Yi-Miao) lépett túl 6:4, 6:2-vel.

*A vasárnapi fináléban az első helyen kiemelt japán Date-Krumm Kimiko (87. a világranglistán) lesz Babos ellenfele.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 9)

*Del Potro: Djokovicnak nehéz lesz megismételnie a 2011-es sikereit* 

*Juan Martin del Potro szerint szinte elképzelhetetlen, hogy a szerb Novak Djokovic meg tudja ismételni a 2011-es sikersorozatát.*

*"Úgy vélem, Rafael Nadal és Roger Federer szorosan ott lesznek a nyomában és Novaknak nehéz dolga lesz, ha ugyanolyan eredményes szeretne lenni mint tavaly"* - idézte a spanyol sportnapilap az argentin teniszezőt. 

*"Hála istennek a sérüléseim teljesen rendbe jöttek és nagy elszánással készülök az egy hét múlva kezdődő Australian Openre. Sok meccset szeretnék nyerni az idén és úgy akarok játszani, mint néhány évvel ezelőtt."*

Del Potro 2009-ben megnyerte a US Opent, ám ezt követően hosszú ideig csukló- és hátsérüléssel bajlódott.

*A szerb Novak Djokovic tavaly elképesztő sikersorozatot produkált: három Grand Slam-tornát nyert, a világranglista élére került, hetven meccsen diadalmaskodott és mindössze hatszor kapott ki.*



*Chennai tenisztorna - Raonic győzelme* 

*A kanadai Milos Raonic nyerte a 400 ezer dollár összdíjazású, indiai keménypályás férfi tenisztornát, miután a vasárnapi döntőben három rendkívül szoros játszmában győzött az első helyen kiemelt szerb Janko Tipsarevic ellen .*

A hórihorgas, 196 cm magas, 21 esztendős Raonic nagyszerűen küzdött több mint harminc foghatatlan adogatást küldött riválisa térfelére és idei első, pályafutása második ATP-tornáján diadalmaskodott egyesben.

*Eredmények, döntő:*
*Raonic (kanadai, 4.)-Tipsarevic (szerb, 1.) 6:7 (4-7), 7:6 (7-4), 7:6 (7-4)*


*Babos Tímea kikapott a kínai tenisztorna döntőjében*

*Babos Tímea kikapott a vasárnapi döntőben a kínai Csüancsouban (Quanzhou) zajló, 50 ezer dollár összdíjazású női tenisztornán.*

*A nemzetközi szövetség (ITF) honlapja alapján a világranglistán 153., hatodik helyen kiemelt magyar a fináléban az elsőként rangsorolt japán *

*Date-Krumm Kimikóval (87.) szemben maradt alul 6:3, 6:3-ra.*

*Babos egy hazai, egy dél-koreai, majd további két hazai játékos legyőzésével jutott be a döntőbe.*



*Sydneyi tenisztorna - Czink feljutott a főtáblára*​*Czink Melinda harmadik mérkőzését is megnyerte a selejtezőben a 637 ezer dollár összdíjazású, keménypályás sydneyi tenisztornán, így feljutott a 32-es főtáblára.*

*A világranglistán jelenleg 143. magyar játékos* a női versenyeket szervező WTA honlapja szerint a görög Eleni Danilidut (90.) verte vasárnap szetthátrányból, nagy csatában.

*Czink a főtábla első fordulójában a dél-afrikai Chanelle Scheepersszel (38.) találkozik hétfőn.*


*Eredmény, selejtező, 3. forduló:*
*---------------------------------*
*Czink-Danilidu (görög) 6:7 (5-7), 6:4, 6:4*


*főtábla, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*----------------------------------------*
*Dokic (ausztrál)-Holland (ausztrál) 6:0, 6:0*
*Safarova (cseh)-Ivanovic (szerb) 7:6 (7-5), 6:2*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 10)

*Női tenisz-világranglista - Arn 29 helyet rontott, Babos 141. *








*A múlt heti, aucklandi tornán címvédőként már a nyitófordulóban kiesett Arn Gréta a 63.-ról visszaesett a 92. helyre a női teniszezők legfrissebb világranglistáján.

*A női viadalokat szervező WTA hétfői közlése szerint a legjobb magyar játékos még így is 49 pozícióval megelőzi a kínai Csüancsouban (Quanzhou) döntőt vívott - és ezzel 12 helyet javító - Babos Tímeát. A listát változatlanul a dán Caroline Wozniacki vezeti a cseh Petra Kvitova előtt.

*Női tenisz-világranglista (múlt heti helyezés):*
* -----------------------------------------------*
* 1. ( 1.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 7485 pont *
* 2. ( 2.) Petra Kvitova (cseh) 7190*
* 3. ( 3.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 6520*
* 4. ( 4.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 6440*
* 5. ( 5.) Li Na (kínai) 5720*
* 6. ( 6.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 5585*
* 7. ( 7.) Vera Zvonarjova (orosz) 5435*
* 8. ( 8.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 5250*
* 9. ( 9.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 4710*
*10. (10.) Andrea Petkovic (német) 4500 *
*11. (11.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 4040 *
*12. (13.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 3361 *
*13. (12.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 3300 *
*14. (14.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 3115 *
*15. (15.) Sabine Lisicki (német) 2903 *
*...92. (63.) Arn, Greta 697 *
*...141. (153.) Babos Timea 482 *
*...146. (143.) Czink Melinda 460 *
*...165. (165.) Jani Réka Luca 387 *
*...258. (260.) Szávay Ágnes 216*



*Férfi tenisz-világranglista - Djokovic őrzi első helyét*








*A szerb Novak Djokovic őrzi első helyét a férfi teniszezők legfrissebb világranglistáján a spanyol Rafael Nadal és a svájci Roger Federer előtt.*

A férfi tornákat szervező ATP hivatalos honlapján a hétfőn megjelent rangsorban Kellner Ádám legjobb magyarként a 273.



*Hagyományos világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):*
* -----------------------------------------------------------*
* 1. ( 1.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 13 630 pont*
* 2. ( 2.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 9595*
* 3. ( 3.) Roger Federer (svájci) 8010*
* 4. ( 4.) Andy Murray (brit) 7380*
* 5. ( 5.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 4925*
* 6. ( 6.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 4335*
* 7. ( 7.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 3700*
* 8. ( 8.) Mardy Fish (amerikai) 2965*
* 9. ( 9.) Janko Tipsarevic (szerb) 2655*
*10. (10.) Nicolas Almagro (spanyol) 2380*
*11. (11.) Juan Martin del Potro (argentin) 2315*
*12. (12.) Gilles Simon (francia) 2210*
*13. (13.) Robin Söderling (svéd) 2120*
*14. (15.) Alekszandr Dolgopolov (ukrán) 2030*
*15. (16.) Ga:el Monfils (francia) 1970*
*...273. (272.) Kellner Ádám 173*​​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 11)

*Australian Open - Venus Williams nem indul*


*Nem indul a hétfőn kezdődő ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokságon a hétszeres Grand Slam-győztes Venus Williams, mivel még nem érzi magát tökéletes állapotban.*

*A 31 éves amerikai játékos augusztus 29-e óta nem versenyzett, kiderült, hogy fáradtságot és fájdalmakat okozó autoimmun betegségben szenved, úgynevezett Sjögren-szindrómát diagnosztizáltak nála.*

A ranglistán jelenleg éppen századik helyezett, egykori világelső célja, hogy februárban már újra pályára léphessen. Kiemelte, hogy diétájának és az erőnléti edzéseinek köszönhetően egyre jobban érzi magát, azonban még nincs olyan állapotban, hogy az idény első GS-viadalán szerepelhessen.

*Húga, Serena múlt szerdán szenvedett bokasérülést a brisbane-i tornán, ő a napokban mondja meg, tud-e indulni az Australian Openen, amelyet korábban ötször is megnyert.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 15)

*Sydneyi tenisztorna - Vasárnap játsszák a férfi döntőt*
​*A rossz időjárási körülmények miatt szombaton nem tudták megrendezni a keménypályás sydneyi tenisztorna férfi versenyének fináléját, melyre így vasárnap kerül sor.*

*A 434 ezer dollár* összdíjazású viadal döntőjében a francia Julien Benneteau és a finn Jarkko Nieminen érdekelt, a folyamatos esőzések miatt azonban nem léphettek pályára szombaton.

*A két játékos számára kissé kellemetlen lehet a halasztás, mivel hétfőn már megkezdődik Melbourne-ben az év első Grand Slam versenye, az Australian Open, melyen Nieminen az argentin David Nalbandiannal, Benneteau pedig a szlovák Karol Beckkel csap majd össze az első fordulóban.*



*Aucklandi tenisztorna - Ferrer sikere* 

*Az első helyen kiemelt spanyol David Ferrer nyerte meg a 398 ezer dollár összdíjazású, keménypályás aucklandi férfi tenisztornát, miután a szombati döntőben magabiztosan legyőzte a belga Olivier Rochust.*

*Eredmény:*
*döntő:*
*------*
*Ferrer (spanyol, 1.)-O. Rochus (belga) 6:3, 6:4*



*Australian Open - Történelem, pénzdíjak* 


*A férfiaknál több mint száz esztendeje, 1905-ben rendezték meg az első teniszviadalt az ötödik kontinensen - igaz, akkor még Australasian Championshipsnek hívták -, míg a nők 1922 óta vesznek részt az Australian Openen. A férfiaknál Rodney Heath, míg a hölgyeknél Margaret Molesworth vitte el a pálmát az első tornán.*

Melbourne 55, Sydney 17, Adelaide 14, Brisbane nyolc, Perth három alkalommal lehetett házigazda, míg 1906-ban és 1912-ben Új-Zélandon rendezték a tornát.

A szervezők 1972-ben határoztak úgy, hogy a legnagyobb teniszstadiont biztosító városban, Melbourne-ben lesz végleges otthona az ausztrál nemzetközi bajnokságnak. A Kooyong Tennis Club füves pályáin 1987-ig versengtek a legjobbak, majd a következő évtől a nagy érdeklődésre való tekintettel a Flinders Parkban (1996-tól Melbourne Park) bonyolították le a mérkőzéseket.

A Grand Slam-viadal történetének legfiatalabb férfi egyéni bajnoka az ausztrál Ken Rosewall, aki 1953-ban 18 évesen és 2 hónaposan diadalmaskodott. Legidősebb győztesként is őt jegyzik: 1972-ben 37 évesen és 2 hónaposan vitte el a trófeát. 

A nőknél a svájci Martina Hingis számít a legifjabb bajnoknak, mivel 1997-ben 16 évesen és 3 hónaposan Melbourne-ben érte el élete első egyéni Grand Slam-sikerét. A legidősebb bajnok az ausztrál Thelma Long: 1954-ben 35 évesen és 8 hónaposan diadalmaskodott.

Az egyéni versenyekben eddig az ausztrálok voltak a legsikeresebbek, ugyanis a férfiaknál 50, míg a nőknél 43 alkalommal avattak hazai bajnokot. Az Egyesült Államok játékosai 40 (17 férfi, 23 női), a svéd teniszezők 6 (valamennyi férfi) elsőséggel következnek a sorban.

A női és a férfi indulók ismét azonos pénzdíjért játszanak. A győztesek 2 millió 300 ezer ausztrál dollárt vihetnek haza, de az első forduló vesztesei is húszezerrel vigasztalódhatnak.

*Pénzdíjak:*

*férfi és női egyes:*
*-------------------*
*győztes: 2 300 000 ausztrál dollár*

*döntős: 1 150 000*

*elődöntősök: 437 000*

*negyeddöntősök: 218 000*

*nyolcaddöntősök: 109 250*

*3. forduló: 54 625*

*2. forduló: 33 000*

*1. forduló: 20 000*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 17)

*Australian Open - Csak három játékot veszített a világelső Wozniacki - eredmények* 

*A világelső dán Caroline Wozniacki csak három játékot veszített a Melbourne-ben zajló ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokság női versenyének nyitókörében.*

*Eredmények, nők, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):*
*-----------------------------------------------------*
*Wozniacki (dán, 1.)-Rodionova (ausztrál) 6:2, 6:1*
*Jankovic (szerb, 13.)-Robson (brit) 6:2, 6:0*
*Voszkobojeva (kazah)-Wickmayer (belga, 28.) 7:5, 6:2*
*Niculescu (román, 31.)-Cornet (francia) 5:7, 6:0, 6:3*
*Foretz Gacon (francia)-Baltacha (brit) 6:2, 6:4.*
*Foretz Gacon (francia)-Baltacha (brit) 6:2, 6:4.*
*Chen (tajvani)-Martic (horvát) 6:4, 6:2*
*Pironkova (bolgár)-Mirza (indiai) 6:4, 6:2*
*Tatisvili (grúz)-Barty (ausztrál) 6:2, 7:6 (7-4)*
*Rogowska (ausztrál)-Arvidsson (svéd) 6:3, 6:1*
*Barthel (német)-Keothavong (brit) 6:0-nál Keothavong feladta*
*Benesova (cseh)-Johansson (francia) 6:3, 2:6, 6:4*
*Parmentier (francia)-Kudrjavceva (orosz) 6:3, 5:7, 6:3*
*Erakovic (új-zélandi)-Pavlovic (francia) 7:5, 7:6 (7-4)*



*Australian Open - Nadal és Federer is "bemelegített"* 

*A volt világelső spanyol Rafael Nadal és svájci Roger Federer is könnyed győzelemmel jutott be hétfőn a második fordulóba a Melbourne-ben zajló ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokság férfi versenyében.*

*Eredmények, férfiak, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):*
*-----------------------------------------------------*
*Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Kuznetsov (amerikai) 6:4, 6:1, 6:1*
*Federer (svájci, 3.)-Kudrjavcev (orosz) 7:5, 6:2, 6:2*
*Isner (amerikai, 16.)-Mitchell (ausztrál) 6:4, 6:4, 7:6 (7-1)*
*Lacko (szlovák)-Ljubicic (horvát, 28.) 3:6, 4:6, 6:3, 6:4, 6:4*
*Nalbandian (argentin)-Nieminen (finn) 6:4, 4:2-nél Nieminen feladta*
*Dimitrov (bolgár)-Chardy (francia) 4:6, 6:3, 3:6, 6:4, 6:4*
*Young (amerikai)-Gojowczyk (német) 6:1, 6:2, 4:6, 1:6, 6:2*
*O. Rochus (belga)-Phau (német) 6:1, 6:4, 6:0*
*Berdych (cseh, 7.)-Ramos (spanyol) 7:5, 4:6, 6:2, 6:3*
*Fish (amerikai, 8.)-Muller (luxemburgi) 6:4, 6:4, 6:2*
*Almagro (spanyol, 10.)-Kubot (lengyel) 1:6, 7:5, 6:3, 7:5*
*Del Potro (argentin, 11.)-Mannarino (francia) 2:6, 6:1, 7:5, 6:4*
*Dolgopolov (ukrán, 13.)-Jones (ausztrál) 1:6, 4:6, 6:1, 6:1, 6:2*
*Lopez (spanyol, 18.)-Mayer (argentin) 7:6 (7-5), 6:3, 7:6 (7-2)*
*Wawrinka (svájci, 21.)-Paire (francia) 6:1, 6:1, 7:5*
*Tomic (auusztrál)-Verdasco (spanyol, 22.) 4:6, 6:7 (3-7), 6:4, 6:2, 7:5*
*Kohlschreiber (német)-Monaco (argentin, 25.) 7:5, 4:6, 6:3, 6:7 (4-7), 6:0*
*Anderson (dél-afrikai, 30.)-Nielsen (dán) 6:1, 6:2, 6:4*
*Karlovic (horvát)-Melzer (osztrák, 31.) 7:6 (7-3), 7:5, 6:3*
*Falla (kolumbiai)-Fognini (olasz) 6:3, 6:2, 3:6, 6:1*
*Riba (spanyol)-Montanes (spanyol) 7:6 (7-2), 2:6, 6:4, 7:6 (7-5)*
*Serra (francia)-Darcis (belga) 6:7 (3-7), 3:6, 5:4-nél Darcis feladta*
*Kavcic (szlovén)-Ward (brit) 6:4, 6:3, 6:4*
*Querrey (amerikai)-de Schepper (francia) 6:3, 6:2, 6:2*
*Berlocq (argentin)-Huta Galung (holland) 2:6, 6:3, 7:6 (7-3), 6:3*
*Sztahovszki (ukrán)-Marcsenko (ukrán) 6:3, 6:7 (9-11), 4:6, 6:3, 7:5*
*Cipolla (olasz)-Davigyenko (orosz) 6:4, 4:6, 3:6, 6:2, 6:1*
*Bagdatisz (ciprusi)-Becker (német) 6:1, 7:6 (7-5), 6:2*
*Kamke (német)-Hanescu (román) 6:2, 6:1, 6:2*
*Haas (német)-Kudla (amerikai) 7:6 (7-5), 3:6, 6:0, 7:5*
*Lu (tajvani)-De Voest (dél-afrikai) 6:4, 3:6, 6:1, 3:6, 6:3*
*Beck (német)-Prodon (francia) 6:4, 6:2, 4:6, 7:5*



*Női tenisz-világranglista - Arn maradt a 92.*​*A múlt heti, hobarti tornán már a nyitófordulóban kiesett Arn Gréta maradt a 92. helyen a női teniszezők legfrissebb világranglistáján.*

A női viadalokat szervező WTA hétfői közlése szerint a rangsort változatlanul a dán Caroline Wozniacki vezeti a cseh Petra Kvitova előtt.

*Női tenisz-világranglista (múlt heti helyezés):*
*-----------------------------------------------*
*1. ( 1.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 7485 pont*
*2. ( 2.) Petra Kvitova (cseh) 7290*
*3. ( 3.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 6865*
*4. ( 4.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 6440*
*5. ( 6.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 5585*
*6. ( 5.) Li Na (kínai) 5570*
*7. ( 7.) Vera Zvonarjova (orosz) 5435*
*8. ( 8.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 5330*
*9. ( 9.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 4710*
*10. (10.) Andrea Petkovic (német) 4500*
*11. (11.) Francesca Schiavone (olasz) 4040*
*12. (13.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 3300*
*13. (14.) Jelena Jankovic (szerb) 3115*
*14. (12.) Kim Clijsters (belga) 3041*
*15. (15.) Sabine Lisicki (német) 2903*
*...92. (92.) Arn Gréta 697*
*...141. (141.) Babos Tímea 482*
*...142. (146.) Czink Melinda 479*
*...165. (165.) Jani Réka-Luca 387*
*...259. (258.) Szávay Ágnes 216*



*Férfi tenisz-világranglista - Nincs változás az élbolyban*​*Továbbra is a szerb Novak Djokovic vezeti a férfi teniszezők világranglistáját a spanyol Rafael Nadal és a svájci Roger Federer előtt.*

A férfi tornákat szervező ATP hivatalos honlapján a hétfőn megjelent rangsorban Kellner Ádám legjobb magyarként a 272.


*Hagyományos világranglista (zárójelben a korábbi helyezés):*
*-----------------------------------------------------------*
*1. ( 1.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 13 630 pont*
*2. ( 2.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 9595*
*3. ( 3.) Roger Federer (svájci) 8010*
*4. ( 4.) Andy Murray (brit) 7380*
*5. ( 5.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 4925*
*6. ( 6.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 4335*
*7. ( 7.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 3700*
*8. ( 8.) Mardy Fish (amerikai) 2965*
*9. ( 9.) Janko Tipsarevic (szerb) 2655*
*10. (10.) Nicolas Almagro (spanyol) 2380*
*11. (11.) Juan Martin del Potro (argentin) 2315*
*12. (13.) Robin Söderling (svéd) 2120*
*13. (14.) Alekszandr Dolgopolov (ukrán) 2030*
*14. (12.) Gilles Simon (francia) 2005*
*15. (15.) Ga:el Monfils (francia) 1970*
*...272. (273.) Kellner Ádám 173*​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 18)

*Australian Open - Roddick: Hewitt nagy harcos*
​*A volt világelső Andy Roddick szerint nem számít, hányadik a rangsorban Lleyton Hewitt, nála az a legfontosabb szempont, hogy "tud nyerni."*

Az ausztrál teniszező, aki jelenleg csupán a 181. a világranglistán, óriási csatában győzött a német Cedrik-Marcel Stebe ellen az Australian Open nyitófordulójában, és a második körben a régi rivális amerikai szervagéppel találkozik.

*"Lleyton esetében fölösleges azzal foglalkozni, hogy most éppen hányadik, ő egyet nagyon tud: hogyan kell megnyerni egy teniszmeccset. - nyilatkozta Roddick. - Igazi harcos, nagyon tisztelem, mert valódi profi."*

Hewitt - aki 20 évesen, minden idők legfiatalabb játékosaként került a világranglista élére - 2001-ben megnyerte a US Opent, egy évvel később pedig Wimbledonban diadalmaskodott. Az utóbbi években ugyanakkor sokat volt sérült és kikerült az első százból.

*A két klasszis teniszező eddig 13 alkalommal került egymással szembe ATP-tornán és Roddick 7-6-ra vezet. Az utolsó hat meccsüket az amerikai nyerte.*


*Australian Open - Serena Williams sima győzelme*
​*A 12. helyen kiemelt Serena Williams két sima játszmában nyert az osztrák Tamira Paszek ellen a melbourne-i ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokság női versenyének keddi első fordulójában.*

Az amerikai klasszis játékos, aki korábban öt alkalommal diadalmaskodott az esztendő első Grand Slam-tornáján, nehezen lendült bele, aztán felülkerekedett riválisán, és végül összességében 79 perc alatt, könnyedén jutott a 64 közé.

*Eredmények, nők, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):*
*-----------------------------------------------------*
*S. Williams (amerikai, 12.)-Paszek (osztrák) 6:3, 6:2*

*Kuznyecova (orosz, 18.)-Scheepers (dél-afrikai) 6:3, 3:6, 6:0*
*Ivanovic (szerb, 21.)-Dominguez (spanyol) 6:0, 6:3*
*Petrova (orosz, 29.)-Hlavackova (cseh) 6:3, 3:6, 6:0*
*Kerber (német, 30.)-Bobusic (ausztrál) 6:1, 6:3*
*Makarova (orosz)-Tanasugarn (thaiföldi) 6:0, 2:6, 6:0*
*Strycova (cseh)-Brémond (francia) 6:0, 6:4*
*Dubois (kanadai)-Vesznyina (orosz) 6:4, 1:6, 6:4*
*U. Radwanska (lengyel)-Riske (amerikai) 6:4, 1:6, 6:2*
*Cseng (Zheng, kínai)-Keys (amerikai) 6:2, 6:1*
*Krajicek (holland)-Barrois (német) 6:3, 7:6 (15-13)*​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 19)

*Australian Open - Nalbandian a mérkőzésvezetőt bírálja*


*David Nalbandian élesen bírálta azt a mérkőzésvezetőt, aki a John Isner elleni szerdai, maratoni meccsét vezette a tenisz Australian Open második fordulójában.*

*Az argentin játékos azt kifogásolta, hogy a 4 óra 41 perces, 4:6, 6:3, 2:6, 7:6 (7-5), 10:8-ra elvesztett találkozón a székbíró a döntő szettben, 8:8-as állásnál nem engedte meg számára a "sólyomszem"* használatát az amerikai egyik bomba-adogatásánál.

*"Azt mondta, hogy későn jeleztem, de mi az, hogy későn? Nem tudom, melyik meccset látta, lehet, hogy aludt éppen" *- méltatlankodott Nalbandian, majd hozzátette: *a játékvezetők sok esetben éppen a kritikus helyzetekben nem állnak feladatuk magaslatán.*


*Australian Open - Isner megint túlórázott* 


*A 2010-ben minden idők leghosszabb teniszmérkőzését megnyerő amerikai John Isner maratoni csatában jutott be szerdán a harmadik fordulóba a Melbourne-ben zajló ausztrál nyílt bajnokság férfi versenyében.*

A 206 centis játékos 43 ászt ütve, 4 óra 41 perc alatt gyűrte le David Nalbandiant úgy, hogy argentin ellenfele hat ponttal többet nyert meg a meccs során, mint ő (181-187).

*Eredmények, férfiak, 2. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):*
*-----------------------------------------------------*
*Almagro (spanyol, 10.)-Dimitrov (bolgár) 4:6, 6:3, 6:7 (4-7), 6:4, 6:0*
*Isner (amerikai, 16.)-Nalbandian (argentin) 4:6, 6:3, 2:6, 7:6 (7-5), 10:8*
*Dolgopolov (ukrán, 13.)-Kamke (német) 4:6, 6:1, 6:1, 3:6, 8:6*
*Wawrinka (svájci, 21.)-Bagdatisz (ciprusi) 7:6 (7-3), 6:4, 5:7, 6:1*
*Karlovic (horvát)-Berlocq (argentin) 7:6 (7-4), 3:6, 6:3, 6:4*
*Tomic (ausztrál)-Querrey (amerikai) 3:6, 6:3, 7:6 (7-3), 6:3*

*korábban:*
*Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Haas (német) 6:4, 6:3, 6:4*
*Federer (svájci, 3.)-Beck (német) játék nélkül*
*Berdych (cseh, 7.)-O. Rochus (belga) 6:1, 6:0, 7:6 (7-4)*
*Falla (kolumbiai)-Fish (amerikai, 8.) 7:6 (7-4), 6:3, 7:6 (8-6)*
*del Potro (argentin, 11.)-Kavcic (szlovén) 6:4, 7:5, 6:3*
*Lopez (spanyol, 18.)-Cipolla (olasz) 7:5, 7:6 (7-4), 6:2*
*Anderson (dél-afrikai, 30.)-Sztakhovszki (ukrán) 3:6, 6:1, 7:6 (7-3), 6:3*
*Kohlschreiber (német)-Riba (spanyol) 6:0, 4:0-nál Riba feladta*
*Lu (tajvani)-Serra (francia) 7:5, 6:2, 6:2*
*Lacko (szlovák)-Young (amerikai) 6:3, 6:1, 3:6, 6:3*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 25)

*Australian Open - Federer a nyolcadik "ezredes"*
​*A svájci Roger Federer a nyolcadik férfi teniszező, aki az 1968 óta íródó profi érában legalább ezer mérkőzést játszott.*

*A 16-szoros Grand Slam-győztes játékos kedden,* a Melbourne-ben zajló ausztrál nyílt bajnokságon, az argentin Juan Martin del Potro elleni negyeddöntőben érte el ezt a mérföldkövet.

*Eddig a legtöbb találkozót az amerikai Jimmy Connors vívta.*

*Az "ezredesek":*
*Jimmy Connors (amerikai) 1519 mérkőzés 1242 győzelem/277 vereség*
*Ivan Lendl (csehszlovák/amerikai)) 1310 1071/239*
*Guillermo Vilas (argentin) 1207 923/284*
*Andre Agassi (amerikai) 1144 870/274*
*Stefan Edberg (svéd) 1076 806/270*
*John McEnroe (amerikai) 1073 875/198*
*Ilie Nastase (román) 1044 755/289*
*Roger Federer (svájci) 1000 814/186*



*Australian Open - Berdych csak ráijeszteni tudott Nadalra*
​*A 2009-es győztes Rafael Nadal négy szettben nyert a hetedik helyen kiemelt cseh Tomas Berdych ellen a melbourne-i ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokság keddi negyeddöntőjében.*

A korábbi világelső spanyol játékos az első szettet elveszítette, majd a második játszmában Berdychnek labdája volt előnye növeléséhez, ám a mallorcai klasszis fordított, és a következő két játszmát már jóval könnyebben hozta.
A másodikként rangsorolt Nadal az elődöntőben nagy ellenfelével, a svájci Roger Federerrel találkozik. Kettejük párharcában a spanyol vezet 17-9-re, de utolsó meccsüket, a novemberi ATP-vb-n Londonban a svájci nyerte 6:3, 6:0-ra.
"Nagyon jól ismerjük egymás játékát Rogerrel, azt szeretném, hogy jóval agresszívabban és nagyobb intenzitással teniszezzek, mint ma" - nyilatkozta a mérkőzés után a spanyol játékos. "Az a célom, hogy ki-ki meccset játsszunk, amelyen az első pillanattól kezdve éreznie kell, hogy ha pontot akar nyerni, akkor nagyon sokszor és nagyon jól kell megütnie a labdákat. Ami a mai meccset illeti, a harmadik és a negyedik szettben egészen jó tenisz jött össze: pokoli idegesen kezdtem, aztán egyre jobban ment a szekér."


*Eredmények, negyeddöntő:*
*férfiak:*
*--------*
*Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Berdych (cseh, 7.) 6:7 (5-7), 7:6 (8-6), 6:4, 6:3*

*korábban:*
*Federer (svájci, 3.)-del Potro (argentin, 11.) 6:4, 6:3, 6:2*

*nők:*
*----*
*korábban:*
*Clijsters (belga, 11.)-Wozniacki (dán, 1.) 6:3, 7:6 (7-4)*
*Azarenka (fehérorosz, 3.)-A. Radwanska (lengyel, 8.) 6:7 (0-7), 6:0, 6:2*​​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 27)

*Australian Open - Nadal: elsősorban önmagamat kellett legyőznöm* 


*Rafael Nadal, aki csütörtökön legyőzte egyik legnagyobb riválisát, a svájci Roger Federert, és bejutott a döntőbe a Melbourne-ben zajló ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokságon, azt mondta: neki elsősorban önmagát kellett felülmúlnia.*

*"Számomra az idén Ausztráliában nem az volt a legfontosabb, hogy Djokovic, Federer vagy éppen Murray ellen nyerjek, hanem az, hogy önmagamat legyőzzem - nyilatkozta a tízszeres Grand Slam-bajnok volt világelső. - Csodálatos érzés, hogy egy GS-döntővel kezdhetem el az évet, ez nagyon sokat jelent számomra a folytatást illetően."*

*A férfi egyes másik elődöntőjében (ma) a brit Andy Murray a világelső, címvédő szerb Novak Djokoviccsal találkozik.*



*Australian Open - Sarapova játssza a döntőt Azarenkával*
​*A negyedikként kiemelt orosz Marija Sarapova lesz a fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka ellenfele az ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokság női tornájának szombati fináléjában, miután csütörtökön három szettben legyőzte a másodikként rangsorolt cseh Petra Kvitovát.*

A wimbledoni címvédő Kvitova az első játszmában csak "ismerkedett" ellenfelével, aki kihasználta a lehetőséget, és viszonylag könnyedén hozta a szettet. A cseh játékos ezután sokkal agresszívabban teniszezett, egyenlített, a harmadik szettben azonban húsz ütést rontott, s bár Sarapova öt kettős hibát ütött, végül 2 óra 12 percnyi játék után megnyerte az elődöntőt.

*Eredmény, elődöntő:*
*---------------------*
*Sarapova (orosz, 4.)-Kvitova (cseh, 2.) 6:2, 3:6, 6:4*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 28)

*Australian Open - Orosz siker női párosban* 


*A Szvetlana Kuznyecova, Vera Zvonarjova orosz kettős nyerte a női párosok döntőjét az ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokságon.*

A férfi egyes második elődöntőjében a világelső és címvédő szerb Novak Djokovic, valamint a tavaly szintén döntős brit Andy Murray mérkőzik egymással a pénteki játéknap folytatásában. A győztes a spanyol Rafael Nadallal találkozik a vasárnapi fináléban.

*Eredmény, női páros, döntő:*

*Kuznyecova, Zvonarjova (orosz)-Errani, Vinci (olasz, 11.) 5:7, 6:4, 6:3*



*Australian Open - Djokovic hatalmas csatában jutott döntőbe*
​*A címvédő Novak Djokovic hatalmas csatában, 4 óra 50 perces csatában nyert a brit Andy Murray ellen az ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokság férfi egyes pénteki elődöntőjében.*

Az első helyen kiemelt szerb játékos könnyedén nyerte az első szettet, ám később Murray új erőre kapott, és elképesztően nagy küzdelemben maradt végül alul.
A világelső Djokovic a vasárnapi döntőben a 2009-es győztes spanyol Rafael Nadallal mérkőzik. A két klasszis eddig 29-szer találkozott egymással, az összevetésben Nadal vezet 16-13-ra, ugyanakkor legutóbbi hat összecsapásukat Djokovic nyerte.


*Eredmény, férfi egyes, elődöntő:*

*Djokovic (szerb, 1.)-Murray (brit, 4.) 6:3, 3:6, 6:7 (4-7), 6:1, 7:5*


*Hamarosan férjhez megy Marija Sarapova*


* Hamarosan férjhez megy Marija Sarapova orosz teniszcsillag. A szerencsés kiválasztott Sasa Vujacic.*

A szlovén kosaras azt is elárulta, hogy a bejelentés akár már a jövő héten is megtörténhet:

*"Mint igazi gavallér azt szeretném, ha Mása közölné a sajtóval a pontos dátumot"* - nyilatkozta a Novüje Izvesztyijának Vujacic, aki jelenleg a török Efes együttesében bűvöli a labdát.
A Los Angeles Lakers korábbi játékosa elmondta, hogy ugyan sportkötelezettségeik miatt sokat lesznek távol egymástól, de sokat csevegnek majd a világhálón keresztül és később, idősebben bőven lesz alkalmuk a hosszú együttlétre.
Vujacic régóta jár Sarapovával, és kapcsolatuk egyéves évfordulóján, egy ismerősük partiján kérte meg a háromszoros Grand Slam-győztes teniszező kezét.
*"Régimódi lánykérés volt, én azt mondtam legyen a feleségem, ő pedig igennel válaszolt."* - árulta el.

*Sarapova ma 9:30 órától pályára lép a női egyes döntőjében az ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokságon, Melbourne-ben. *
*Ellenfele a fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka lesz.*​
​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 29)

*Australian Open - Viktorija Azarenka diadalmaskodott, világelső lesz*​ 



 

*A fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka nyerte a női egyes küzdelmeit az ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokságon, miután a döntőben két sima játszmában győzött az orosz Marija Sarapova ellen.*​ 

Azarenka hétfőtől a világranglista élére kerül, a dán Caroline Wozniacki helyét foglalja el. A szombati összecsapás 1 óra 21 percig tartott. A 22 éves fehérorosz teniszező pályafutása első Grand Slam-diadalát aratta, korábban legjobbjaként négyszer volt elődöntős GS-tornán.​ 
*Eredmény, női egyes, döntő:*
*---------------------------*
*Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz, 3.)-Marija Sarapova (orosz, 4.) 6:3, 6:0*​ 
A nyitójátszma (46 perc) elején Sarapova alaposan ráijesztett a kissé megszeppent Azarenkára, azonnal elnyerte az adogatását, majd hozta a sajátját, és ezzel 2:0-s előnyhöz jutott. A folytatásban azonban a fehérorosz játékos nagyon beleerősített, egyre pontosabban és keményebben teniszezett az alapvonalról és ledolgozta a hátrányát (2:2). A háromszoros GS-győztes Sarapova 3:3 után megtorpant, többet hibázott, riválisa átvette az irányítást, sorra nyerte a pontokat a gémeket, majd a szettet.​ 
A második, egyben utolsó felvonásban (35 p) semmi sem változott, Azarenka hihetetlenül pontosan teniszezett, esélyt sem adott ellenfelének, rövid idő alatt háromszor is brékelte Sarapovát (5:0), és már a trófeáért adogathatott. Az orosznak ugyan volt egy halvány esélye, hogy legalább szépítsen, de nem tudott élni a lehetőséggel, így a minszki születésű játékos sorozatban kilenc (!) játékot nyerve besöpörhette pályafutása első GS-diadalát.​ 
*A nyerő ütések viszonylatában 14-14-et mutatott a statisztika, ami viszont a ki nem kényszerített hibákat illeti, ebben Sarapova volt a "jobb" 30-12-es negatív mérleggel.*




*Australian Open - Toni Nadal: kemény meccsre számítok* 


*Toni Nadal, Rafael Nadal edzője szerint nagyon kemény meccs várható az ausztrál nyílt bajnokság mai férfi döntőjében, amelyben a spanyol teniszező a címvédő Novak Djokoviccsal játszik.*

*"Djokovic hihetetlenül pontosan és jól teniszezik, ajándéklabdát pedig szinte sohasem ad"* - nyilatkozta Toni Nadal, aki az ibériai játékos nagybátyja. *"Most, az Australian Openen Rafa egyre jobban, egyre magasabb színvonalon játszott, aztán meglátjuk mire megy ezzel a fináléban. A mentális előny feltétlenül Novak mellett van, hiszen tavaly hat döntőt vívtak egymással és mind a hat alkalommal ő győzött."*


*A világranglistán második Nadal ma 9:30 órától lép pályára a férfi egyes döntőjében az ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokságon, Melbourne-ben, ellenfele a rangsorban első Djokovic lesz.*​


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Január 29)

*Djokovics maratoni csatában védte meg címét az Australian openen.*

Magyar idő szerint 9:30-tól kezdődött a az Australian open egyik legjobban várt mérkőzése. A ma játszott döntőben a jelenlegi két legjobb játékos, a világ elsö szerb Novak Djokovics és a második spanyol Rafael Nadal csaptak össze. A gigászi csatán, amely 5 óra és 53 percig tartott a szerb 5 szettben gyözte le a szintén brilliánsan játszó Nadalt. A Nadal - Djokovics viadal minden idők leghosszabb grand slam döntöje volt. Djokovics ezzel a győzelemmel zsinórban a 3 grand slam győzelmeét aratta. 
Djokovics a meccs elején az elsö szettben nem játszott jól, rengeteget hibázott amit Nadal ki is tudott jasználni. Majd a második és harmadik szettben Djokovics felül kerekedett saját magán, össze szedte magát és hozva a kötelezöt megnyerte a második és harmadik szettet. A negyedik szettben a szerb kevésbé tudta érvényesíteni akaratát, vezetett ugyan 4:3-ra, de Nadal kihasználva Djokovics lankadó figyelmét és láb problémáit kiegyenlített. A negyedik szettben a felek egyike sem tudott a másikon felülkeredeni, igy 6:6-os állásnánál következett a rövidítés, ahol Djokovics 2 labdára volt a szett megnyerésétöl, ám ezzel a lehetőséggel nem tudott élni. Rengeteget hibázott és így Nadal megnyerte a rövdítést és az állás 2-2re módosította. A negyedik játszma pikantériája, hogy miután Nadalnak sikerült 3:4es állásnál sikerült kiegyenlítenie eleredt az eső és e miatt 10 percig állt a játék. Nadalt azomban ez sem zökketette ki a formájából és megynerte a 4 szettet. A döntő szettben a spanyol kezdett adogatni, Djokovicson látni lehetett már a fáradság jeleit, Nadalnak sikerült is 4:2-re elhúzni, de ez nem tartott sokáig, a szerb észbe kapott, összeszedve miden erejét hozta a saját adogatását majd Nadalét is sikerült elvennie, így 4:4re módosult az állás. Ekkor Djokovics átlendült a nehéz időszakon és átvette az irányítást. 5-5ös állásnál a szerb adogatott amit meg is nyert, majd elvette az ellenfele adogatását és a döntő szettet 7:5re nyerte. Nadalnak többször is volt bréklabdája és többször is befejezhette volna a mérközést de nem élt vele.
Mindezek ellenére mindkét játékos maximálisan oda tette magát a pályára egészen a meccs utolsó momentumáig. Úgy gondolom, hogy mind Nadal mind pedig Djokovics egyformán megérdemelte volna a gyözelmet. Ez most Djokovicsnak sikerült. 

*Novak Djokovics - Rafael Nadal: 5:7, 6:4, 6:2, 6:7, 7:5*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)

*Australian Open - Djokovic maratoni csatában védte meg címét*








*A címvédő, a világranglistán éllovas és első helyen kiemelt szerb Novak Djokovic nyerte a férfi egyes küzdelmeit az ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokságon, miután a vasárnapi döntőben drámai csatában, öt játszmában győzött a másodikon rangsorolt spanyol Rafael Nadal ellen Melbourne-ben a Rod Laverről elnevezett stadionban.*


A 24 éves Djokovic sorozatban harmadik, pályafutását tekintve pedig ötödik Grand Slam-tornáján diadalmaskodott, Nadal egymás után harmadszor veszített GS-fináléban. Az összecsapás 5 óra 53 percig (!) tartott, ez csúcsnak számít az Australian Openen, a korábbi rekordot (5 ó 14 p) szintén a spanyol játszotta a 2009-es elődöntőben, honfitársa, Fernando Verdasco ellen. *Ez volt egyúttal minden idők leghosszabb GS-fináléja is a nyílt érában, az eddigi rekord 1988 óta élt, amikor a US Open döntőjében a svéd Mats Wilander 4 óra 54 perc alatt nyert a cseh Ivan Lendl ellen.*

*Eredmény:*
*férfi egyes, döntő:*
* -------------------*
*Novak Djokovic (szerb, 1.)-Rafael Nadal (spanyol, 2.) 5:7, 6:4, 6:2, 6:7 (5-7), 7:5*


A nyitószettben Nadal az ötödik játékban brékelte ellenfelét, ám Djokovic remek tenisszel visszakapaszkodott (4:4). Ezt követően mindketten nyerték a saját adogatásukat, majd újra Nadal percei következtek: türelmesen teniszezett, kivárta, amíg a szerb hibázott, ismét elvette Djokovic szervajátékát, majd hozta a sajátját, ezzel 80 perc elteltével előnyhöz jutott.

A folytatásban (66 p) a belgrádi játékos a negyedik gémben brékelte a spanyolt és 5:2-re elhúzott. Nadal azonban nem adta fel, visszavette, amit elveszített, és 5:4-nél az egyenlítésért adogathatott. Volt is esélye erre, ám megremegett a keze, s egy kettőshibával elbukta a második szettet.

A harmadik felvonás (45 p) eleje kísértetiesen emlékeztetett a másodikra, Djokovic újfent a negyedik játékban brékelte a tízszeres GS-bajnok spanyolt (3:1), ám a folytatás már nem úgy alakult: a szerb ezúttal végig megtartotta előnyét, és rendkívül magas szintű tenisszel szerzett vezetést.

A negyedik játszma kiegyensúlyozott küzdelmet hozott, végig fej fej mellett haladt a két teniszező. A szerbnek 4:4-nél 0-40-e volt, azaz három lehetősége is adódott arra, hogy elvegye Nadal szerváját, és a meccsért adogathasson. Az ibériai azonban - hatalmas szívvel - végül hozta a játékot. Ezt követően tízperces esőszünet következett, amíg becsukták a tetőt, majd feltörölték a vizes pályát. A 88 perces szett rövidítéssel ért véget, Djokovic már 5-3-ra vezetett, de újfent nem tudott élni a lehetőségeivel, s így Nadal kiegyenlített.

A mindent eldöntő utolsó játszmában (74 p) Nadal a hatodik játékban brékelte a címvédőt (4:2), s eldőlni látszott az összecsapás, ám ezúttal Djokovicnak volt helyén a szíve, és sikerült ledolgoznia a hátrányát.

* A tizenegyedik gémben Djokovic minden erejét összeszedve elvette ellenfele adogatójátékát, s ez már végzetes volt a spanyol számára: 5 óra 53 perc elteltével a szerb két meccslabdához jutott, és a másodikat értékesítette.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 8)

*Párizsi tenisztorna - Arn Gréta kiesett*
2012. 02. 08. 04.43

 <RIGHT> 







*Arn Gréta búcsúzott a további küzdelmektől a 637 ezer dollár összdíjazású, keménypályás párizsi női tenisztornán, miután a nyitófordulóban, kedden két szettben kikapott a horvát Petra Martictól.*


A viadal hivatalos honlapja szerint a világranglista 76. helyén álló magyar játékos gyorsan 0:4-es hátrányba került, innen még visszakapaszkodott 4:5-re, de a 39 perces első felvonás a nála tíz pozícióval előrébb lévő Marticé lett. A folytatásban a rivális 2:2-nél vette el a selejtezőből érkezett Arn adogatását, majd előnyét végig megtartva megnyerte a második játszmát és a meccset is.

*Az összecsapás 1 óra 14 percig tartott.*
*Eredmény, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
* -------------------------------------------*
*Martic (horvát)-Arn Gréta 6:4, 6:4*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 11)

*Davis Kupa - Federer kikapott, komoly előnyben az amerikaiak* 


*Stanislas Wawrinka, majd Roger Federer is vereséget szenvedett pénteken, így az amerikai csapat 2-0-ra vezet a saját közönségük előtt játszó svájciak ellen a tenisz Davis Kupa Világcsoportjának első fordulójában.*

Wawrinkát Mardy Fish verte öt szettben, Federert pedig John Isner négy játszmában. A világranglista harmadik helyezettje, Wawrinkával az oldalán szombaton javíthat a Mike Bryan, Ryan Harrison kettős ellen. Amennyiben a svájciak sikerrel járnak, Federer a vasárnapi első egyesben Fishsel szemben egyenlíthet, s következhet a mindent eldöntő utolsó egyes csata. Amerikai párosgyőzelem esetén már szombaton eldől az összecsapás.


*Eredmények:*

*Fribourg: Svájc-Egyesült Államok 0-2 - állás a pénteki két egyes után*
*------------------------------------*
*Wawrinka-Fish 2:6, 6:4, 6:4, 1:6, 7:9*
*Federer-Isner 6:4, 3:6, 6:7 (4-7), 2:6*
*Bécsújhely: Ausztria-Oroszország 2-0 - állás a pénteki két egyes után*
*------------------------------------*
*Melzer-Kunyicin 6:2, 6:7 (3-7), 6:4, 3:6, 6:1*
*Haider-Maurer - Bogomolov 6:1, 6:4, 6:7 (1-7), 6:2*
*Nis: Szerbia-Svédország 2-0 - állás a pénteki két egyes után*
*---------------------------*
*Tipsarevic-Prpic 6:3, 6:3, 6:4*
*Troicki-Ryderstedt 6:4, 6:3, 5:7, 6:3*
*Kobe: Japán-Horvátország 1-1 - állás a pénteki két egyes után*
*----------------------------*
*Szoeda-Dodig 6:7 (3-7), 3:6, 6:4, 6:3, 7:5*
*Nisikori-Karlovic 4:6, 4:6, 3:6*
*Bamberg: Németország-Argentína 0-2 - állás a pénteki két egyes után*
*----------------------------------*
*Petzschner-Monaco 3:6, 3:6, 3:6*
*Mayer-Nalbandian 6:2, 0:6, 1:6, 6:7 (5-7)*
*Oviedo: Spanyolország-Kazahsztán 2-0 - állás a pénteki két egyes után*
*------------------------------------*
*Ferrero-Kukuskin 6:1, 4:6, 7:6 (7-2), 4:6, 6:4*
*Almagro-Golubjov 6:3, 4:6, 6:1, 6:1*
*Ostrava: Csehország-Olaszország 1-0 - állás az első egyes után*
*-----------------------------------*
*Stepanek-Seppi 4:6, 6:4, 6:3, 3:6, 6:3*

*később:*
*Berdych-Bolelli*

*Később:*
*Vancouver: Kanada-Franciaország*​


----------



## alemilan (2012 Február 11)

Pedig Federer megérdemelte volna a győzelmet, na majd legközelebb. :/


----------



## PókerTomi (2012 Február 12)

Csak már nincs sok idő, tudtommal Federer idén leteszi az ütőt és vissza vonul. Legalábbis 1-2 éve ilyesmit olvastam. Már nincs benne a tűz stb... a 2012 -es olimpián még akar játszani aztán kész. Persze láttunk már olyat hogy valaki bejelentette a visszavonulást és mégsem


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 19)

*Rotterdami tenisztorna - Döntőbe küzdötte magát Federer*


*Roger Federer lesz az argentin Juan Martin del Potro ellenfele az 1,21 millió euró összdíjazású, fedettpályás rotterdami férfi tenisztorna döntőjében.*

Az első helyen kiemelt svájci játékos nagyon megizzadt Nyikolaj Davigyenko ellen a szombati összecsapáson. Az orosz teniszező megnyerte az első szettet és a másodikban már 3-1-re vezetett, de Federer egyenlített. A döntő játszmában is kiélezett volt a küzdelem, amely 4:4 után dőlt el, amikor Federer elnyerte ellenfele adogatását, majd hozta a sajátját.

*A mérkőzés 2 óra 15 percig tartott.*

*Eredmény, elődöntő:*
*Federer (svájci, 1.)-Davigyenko (orosz) 4:6, 6:3, 6:4*

*korábban:*
*Del Potro (argentin, 3.)-Berdych (cseh, 2.) 6:3, 6:1*



*Dohai tenisztorna - Azarenka-Stosur döntő lesz* 


*A világranglistát vezető, első helyen kiemelt fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka és a harmadikként rangsorolt ausztrál Samantha Stosur jutott be a vasárnapi döntőbe a 2,17 millió dollár összdíjazású, dohai keménypályás női tenisztornán.*


*Eredmények, elődöntő:*

*Azarenka (fehérorosz, 1.)-A. Radwanska (lengyel, 4.) 6:2, 6:4*

*Stosur (ausztrál, 3.)-Bartoli (francia, 5.) 6:3 után Bartoli feladta*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 21)

*Monterreyi tenisztorna - Marosi is főtáblás*
2012. 02. 21. 00.59

 <RIGHT> 






*Marosi Katalin hétfőn főtáblára jutott a mexikói Monterreyben zajló 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású, salakpályás tenisztornán, miután a selejtező harmadik, utolsó fordulójában két játszmában legyőzte kínai riválisát.*


Hosszú évek óta először fordul elő, hogy egy WTA-tornán három magyar szerepel a főtáblán, ugyanis Marosi mellett alanyi jogon indul Babos Tímea és Arn Gréta is, utóbbi ráadásul hatodik kiemeltként várja a küzdelmet.


*Eredmény, selejtező, 3. forduló:*

*Marosi Katalin - Szun Szeng-nan (Sun Seng Nan, kínai) 7:6 (7-3), 6:4*



*Női tenisz világranglista: Babos a legjobb 100 küszöbén*







*A remek bogotái szereplés hatására Babos Tímea a 107. helyre jött fel a WTA világranglistáján, és egy jó monterreyi szerepléssel már a jövő hétfőn betörhet a Top100-ba.

*Az elődöntő jelentette a végállomást Babos Tímea számára a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású bogotái WTA-tornán. A Felix Promotion sportmenedzser irodával együttműködő magyar tehetség 6:2, 6:3-ra kapott ki az orosz Alekszandra Panovától, de így is élete legjobb eredményét könyvelhette el. 

*„Köszönöm szépen az egész heti drukkolást es a sok-sok gratulációt. Sajnálom, hogy nem sikerült, de azért így sem volt rossz hetem. Ma a szervám cserben hagyott, és nélküle sajnos nem tudtam partiban maradni Panovával”* – *írta a találkozó után Timi.
*​*
*Babos remek kolumbiai szereplése a világranglistán is éreztette hatását, hiszen a magyar játékos 26 helyet előrelépve már a 107. a WTA-nál, ami karriercsúcs a számára. Ezzel a helyezéssel honfitársaink között a második, csak a 68. helyre rangsorolt Arn Gréta áll nála előkelőbb helyen.
De ezzel még nincs vége a jó híreknek! Az eredeti tervekkel ellentétben Serena Williams nem áll rajthoz a Monterreyben hétfőn kezdődő 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású WTA-tornán, bokasérülése ugyanis nem jött rendbe. 
Williams visszalépése pedig azt jelenti, hogy utolsóként Babos Tímea is felfért a főtáblára, ráadásul a sorsolása sem rossz, hiszen a mexikóiak szabadkártyás játékosával, Ximena Hermosóval találkozik az első körben. 
A szabadkártyás nyitó ellenfél pedig Bogotában is szerencsét hozott…

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 25)

*Monterreyi tenisztorna - Babos is negyeddöntős*










*Arn Gréta után Babos Tímea is bejutott a legjobb nyolc közé a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású monterreyi salakpályás női tenisztornán: a 18 éves magyar játékos - aki múlt héten Bogotában az elődöntőig jutott - a csütörtöki negyeddöntőben a harmadik helyen kiemelt román Sorana Cirsteát győzte le három szettben*


A viadal honlapja szerint Babos 1 óra 54 perc alatt győzte le riválisát. A magyar játékos a legjobb nyolc között - várhatóan szombat hajnalban - az osztrák Patricia Mayr-Achleitnerrel mérkőzik.


* Eredmények:*
* egyes, nyolcaddöntő:*

*BABOS TÍMEA-Cirstea (román, 3.) 4:6, 6:4, 6:2*
*Mayr-Achleitner (osztrák)-Birnerova (cseh) 6:1, 6:3*
*Minella (luxemburgi)-Svedova (kazah) 6:3, 6:7 (1-7), 6:4*

* korábban:*
*ARN GRÉTA (6.)-Abramovic (horvát) 6:4, 6:2*

*A negyeddöntőben:*
*Arn-Bratcsikova (orosz), Cadantu (román)-Dominguez Lino (spanyol, 8.), Mayr-Achleitner - BABOS, Minella-Errani (olasz, 2.)*​*​** korábban:*
* páros, negyeddöntő:*
*Errani, Vinci (olasz, 1.)-MAROSI, Husarova (magyar, szlovák) 6:1, 6:1*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 27)

*Marseille-i tenisztorna - Del Potro diadala*
​*Az argentin Juan Martín del Potro nyerte meg a Marseille-ben zajló, 512 ezer euró összdíjazású keménypályás férfi tenisztornát, miután a vasárnapi döntőben két szettben legyőzte a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Michael Llodrát.*

A dél-amerikai játékos idei első, pályafutása tizedik ATP-tornagyőzelmét szerezte meg.

*Eredmény, döntő:*
*---------------------*
*Del Potro (argentin, 4.)-Llodra (francia) 6:4, 6:4*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 27)

*Monterreyi tenisztorna - Babos Tímea diadalmaskodott*

2012. 02. 27. 12.06 <RIGHT> 
​








*Babos Tímea óriási bravúrral megnyerte a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású monterreyi keménypályás női tenisztornát, miután - magyar idő szerint hétfőre virradóra - két játszmában győzött a román Alexandra Cadantu ellen.*

A viadal honlapja szerint a mindössze 18 esztendős Babos 1 óra 22 perc alatt verte meg Cadantut, megszerezte első WTA-tornagyőzelmét és pályafutása legjobb eredményét érte el.

*Eredmény:
Egyes, **döntő:
*-------------------
*BABOS TÍMEA*-*Cadantu (román) 6:4, 6:4
*​*
*Az első játszmában a magyar teniszező az ötödik gémben brékelte ellenfelét, majd előnyét végig megtartva magabiztosan jutott előnyhöz.
A második, egyben utolsó felvonásban 4:4-ig fej fej mellett haladt a két játékos. Babos ekkor ismét villant egyet, nagy csatában elvette Cadantu adogatójátékát, és remek játékkal három meccslabdához jutott, amelyek közül már az elsőt értékesítette. 
A soproni teniszező végig magas színvonalon teniszezett, öt ászt ütött és az alapvonalról is védhetetlen ütéseket küldött riválisa térfelére.

*"Nem is tudom mit mondhatnék, csodálatos érzés, hogy megnyertem életem első WTA-tornáját"* - mondta győzelme után a boldog bajnok. 

A rangsorban jelenleg *107.* Babos hatvanadik hely környékén lehet a legfrissebb világranglistán. 

A 18 éves teniszezőnek ez még csak a negyedik WTA-tornája volt, a múlt héten elődöntős volt Bogotában, azt megelőzően mindössze egy (!) győzelme volt - tavaly Budapesten - a sorozat főtábláján. 

*Babos Tímea győzelméért 37 ezer dollárt és 280 ranglista-pontot kapott.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 7)

*Indian Wells-i tenisztorna - Arn győzött a selejtezőben és főtáblás*


2012. 03. 07. 03.42 <RIGHT> 









*Arn Gréta három játszmában győzött kedden az Indian Wells-i tenisztorna 4,5 millió dollár összdíjazású női versenyének selejtezőjében és feljutott a 128-as főtáblára.*


A viadal honlapja szerint a magyar játékos a kvalifikáció második körében a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Julia Cohen ellen nyert 2 óra 52 perc alatt.

Az Indian Wells-i tenisztornán szinte a teljes élmezőny pályára lép, a világelső fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenkát emelték ki az első helyen és az orosz Marija Sarapovát a másodikon. 

Arn tavaly a főtábla első körében búcsúzott.


* Eredmény, selejtező, 2. forduló:*
* --------------------------------*
*Arn Gréta (1.)-Cohen (amerikai) 6:0, 2:6, 6:4*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Április 22)

[h=2]Monte-carlói tenisztorna - Nadal lesz Djokovic ellenfele döntőben[/h]
A volt világelső Rafael Nadal lesz a jelenlegi listavezető szerb Novak Djokovic ellenfele a 2,43 millió euró összdíjazású, monte-carlói salakpályás férfi tenisztorna döntőjében, miután a spanyol sztár szombaton két játszmában legyőzte a francia Gilles Simont.


*Eredmény, elődöntő:*
*
Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Simon (francia, 9.) 6:3, 6:4*​


----------



## Petyko70 (2012 Június 2)

Sajnáltam a Rolandon a Williams lányokat..


----------



## balazs001 (2012 Június 10)

Túl sima volt most ez a Djokovic-Federer meccs. Federer ideje hamarosan lejár. Sajnálom őt


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 27)

[h=2]*Wimbledon - Rafael Nadal egyelőre nem gondol az újabb diadalra*[/h]
*Rafael Nadal egyelőre nem foglalkozik az esetleges harmadik wimbledoni diadalával.*

_*"Túlságosan nagyképű dolog lenne, ha már most, a torna kezdetén azzal foglalkoznék, hogy megnyerem a viadalt"*_ - nyilatkozott a spanyol teniszező, aki három héttel ezelőtt hetedik alkalommal diadalmaskodott a Roland Garroson.

A mallorcai játékos, aki kedden az első fordulóban a brazil Thomaz Belluccit búcsúztatta az angol nyílt bajnokságon, a párizsi fináléban a világelső szerb Novak Djokovicot győzte le imponáló tenisszel.


[h=2]*Wimbledon - Murray és Azarenka könnyű sikere*[/h]
*A férfiaknál a negyedik helyen kiemelt brit Andy Murray, míg a nőknél a másodikként rangsorolt fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka is könnyedén győzött kedden az angol nyílt teniszbajnokság első fordulójában, Wimbledonban.*


*Eredmények, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):*
--------------------------------------------
*férfiak:*
*

Querrey (amerikai)-Pospisil (kanadai) 7:5, 6:7 (5-7), 6:3, 6:4*
*Cilic (horvát, 16.)-Stebe (német) 6:4, 3:6, 6:3, 6:2*
*Del Potro (argentin, 9.)-Haase (holland) 6:4, 3:6, 7:6 (7-3), 7:5*
*Murray (brit, 4.)-Davigyenko (orosz) 6:1, 6:1, 6:4*
*Kohlschreiber (német, 27.)-Haas (német) 3:6, 7:6 (10-8), 6:7 (5-7), 7:6 (7-1), 6:2*
*De Schepper (francia)-Bachinger (német) 6:4, 6:2, 6:2*
*Ward (brit)-Andujar (spanyol) 4:6, 6:0, 3:6, 6:3, 6:3*
*Rosol (cseh)-Dodig (horvát) 6:4, 3:6, 7:6 (7-0), 7:5*
*Dimitrov (bolgár)-Anderson (dél-afrikai, 32.) 7:5, 7:6 (7-3), 6:7(4-7), 6:3*
*Serra (francia)-Kuznyecov (orosz) 3:6, 7:6 (7-3), 6:4, 4:6, 6:4*
*

korábban:*
*

Nadal (spanyol, 2.)-Bellucci (brazil) 7:6 (7-0), 6:2, 6:3*
*Tsonga (francia, 5.)-Hewitt (ausztrál) 6:3, 6:4, 6:4*
*Garcia-Lopez (spanyol) - Roger-Vasselin (francia) 6:7 (2-7), 6:3, 7:6 (7-4), 5:7, 10:8*
*Lacko (szlovák)-Ungur (román) 7:6 (7-4), 6:1, 6:3*
*Bagdatisz (ciprusi)-Montanes (spanyol) 6:2, 6:4, 6:4*
*Almagro (spanyol, 12.)-O. Rochus (belga) 6:7 (4-7), 3:6, 7:6 (7-4), 6:2, 6:4*
*Nieminen (finn)-Lopez (spanyol, 14.) 7:6 (7-4), 3:6, 7:6 (7-5), 6:4*
*Fish (amerikai, 10.)-Ramírez Hidalgo (spanyol) 7:6 (7-3), 7:5, 7:6 (7-1)*
*Nisikori (japán, 19.)-Kukuskin (kazah) 7:5, 6:3, 6:4*
*Goffin (belga)-Tomic (ausztrál, 20.) 3:6, 6:3, 6:4, 6:4*
*Mahut (francia)-Lorenzi (olasz) 6:3, 5:7, 6:7 (3-7), 7:5, 6:2*
*Baker (amerikai)-Machado (portugál) 7:6 (7-2), 6:4, 6:0*
*Dolgopolov Jr. (ukrán, 22.)-Bogomolov Jr. (orosz) 6:3, 6:4, 7:5*
*Levine (amerikai)-Beck (szlovák) 6:4, 6:7 (6-8), 6:3, 6:2*
*Paire (francia)-Ebden (ausztrál) 6:1, 6:3, 6:7 (1-7), 6:3*
*

nők:*
*
Wickmayer (belga)-Kuznyecova (orosz, 32.) 6:2, 6:3*
*Erakovic (új-zélandi)-U. Radwanska (lengyel) 6:4, 6:4*
*Keothavong (brit)-Pous Tio (spanyol) 6:3, 6:3*
*Vinci (olasz, 21.)-Barty (ausztrál) 6:2, 6:4*
*Cepelova (szlovák)-Mladenovic (francia) 6:3, 3:6, 6:1*
*Medina Garrigues (spanyol, 26.)-Halep (román) 3:6, 6:1, 6:2*
*Baltacha (brit)-Knapp (olasz) 4:6, 6:4, 6:0*
*Azarenka (fehérorosz, 2.)-Falconi (amerikai) 6:1, 6:4*
*

korábban:*
*
CZINK MELINDA-Larsson (svéd) 6:0, 6:2*
*Voszkobojeva (kazah)-ARN GRÉTA 6:4, 6:2*
*Kvitova (cseh, 4.)-Amanmuradova (üzbég) 6:4, 6:4*
*S. Williams (amerikai, 6.) - Zahlavova-Strycova (cseh) 6:2, 6:4*
*Bartoli (francia, 9.)-Dellacqua (ausztrál) 6:2, 6:4*
*McHale (amerikai, 28.)-Konta (brit) 6:7 (4-7), 6:2, 10:8*
*Pliskova (cseh)-Hercog (szlovén) 6:2, 6:2*
*Lepchenko (amerikai) - Mayr-Achleitner (osztrák) 6:2, 6:3*
*Oprandi (svájci)-Begu (román) 7:6 (7-3), 6:4*
*Lucic (horvát)-Panova (orosz) 4:6, 6:3, 6:4*
*Zvonarjova (orosz, 12.)-Barthel (német) 2:6, 7:6 (7-3), 6:4*
*Bertens (holland)-Safarova (cseh 19.) 6:3, 6:0*
*Schiavone (olasz, 24.)-Robson (brit) 2:6, 6:4, 6:4*
*Cseng (Zheng, kínai, 25.)-Dubois (kanadai) 4:6, 6:4, 6:3*
*Pavljucsenkova (orosz, 31.)-Arvidsson (svéd) 6:1, 6:2*
*Wozniak (kanadai)-Dusevina (orosz) 6:2, 7:5*
*Svedova (kazah)-Scheepers (dél-afrikai) 7:6 (7-5), 7:6 (7-5)*
*
páros 1. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):*
*Kirilenko, Petrova (orosz)-Babos, Brianti (magyar, olasz) 6:3, 6:0*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 28)

[h=2]Wimbledon - Djokovic a harmadik fordulóban[/h]
*A címvédő szerb Novak Djokovic bejutott a wimbledoni nyílt teniszbajnokság harmadik fordulójába, miután szerda este legyőzte az amerikai Ryan Harrisont.*

_*A világelső három játszmában, 1 óra 56 perc alatt verte riválisát.*_


*Eredmények:*
*
férfiak:*
_*2. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):*_

*Djokovic (szerb, 1.)-Harrison (amerikai) 6:4, 6:4, 6:4*
*
Gasquet (francia, 18.)-Bemelmans (belga) 6:3, 6:4, 6:4



*[h=2]
[/h]​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 29)

[h=2]Wimbledon - Kiesett Rafael Nadal a második fordulóban[/h]
*Hatalmas meglepetést okozva kiesett Rafael Nadal a wimbledoni tenisztornán csütörtökön.*


A világranglistán második helyezett spanyol játékost a cseh Lukas Rosol búcsúztatta öt játszmában. A küzdelem 3 óra 18 percet tartott. A harmadik szett után 45 percre megszakították a párharcot, mert az est közeledtével be kellett húzni a tetőt a centerpálya felett, s bekapcsolták a lámpákat.

A 26 éves cseh versenyző a világranglistán jelenleg a 100. helyezett. Csak tavaly jutott be először a top százba, s számtalan kudarc után először jutott főtáblára a wimbledoni tenisztornán.

Nadal az első fordulóban, kedden a brazil Thomaz Belluccit búcsúztatta az angol nyílt bajnokságon.

Hét éve fordult elő utoljára, hogy Nadal már a második fordulóban kiesett egy Grand Slam-tornán. 2005-ben éppen Wimbledonban a luxemburgi Gilles Muller győzte le négy szettben. Utána viszont ötször jutott döntőbe és kétszer (2008, 2010) nyert is a spanyol teniszező a világ legrégebbi és legtöbb hagyománnyal bíró teniszversenyén.
Az idei immár a 126. wimbledoni teniszbajnokság, egyben az év harmadik Grand Slam-tornája.

*Eredmény, 2. forduló:*
*Rosol** (cseh) - Nadal (spanyol, 2.)** 6:7** (9-11),** 6:4, 6:4,** 2:6, **6:4*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Június 30)

[h=2]Wimbledon - Federer nehezen nyert[/h]
*A korábbi világelső, Roger Federer, rendkívül nehezen, ötjátszmás mérkőzésen győzte le a francia Julien Benneteau-t a wimbledoni angol nyílt teniszbajnokság pénteki játéknapján.*

A nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért rendezett mérkőzésen a svájci legenda nem tudott mit kezdeni Benneteau kiváló és agresszív játékával, így utóbbi kétszettes előnyre tett szert. Ezt követően Federer egy játszmát könnyedén nyert meg, majd a következőben hatalmas küzdelem alakult ki, Benneteau a rövidítésben két labdára volt a sikertől, azonban Federer végül egyenlített. A meccset eldöntő ötödik játszmában pedig tulajdonképpen már csak ő volt a pályán, Benneteau fizikálisan és mentálisan is elkészült az erejével.


*Eredmények:*
*3. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*
férfiak:*
*Federer (svájci, 3.)-Benneteau (francia, 29.) 4:6, 6:7 (3-7), 6:2, 7:6 (8-6), 6:1*
*Mayer (német, 31.)-Janowicz (lengyel) 7:6 (7-5), 3:6, 2:6, 6:3, 7:5*
*Juzsnyij (orosz, 26.)-Tipsarevic (szerb, 8.) 6:3, 6:4, 3:6, 6:3*
*Gasquet (francia, 18.)-Almagro (spanyol, 12.) 6:3, 6:4, 6:4*​


----------



## cvkzbf (2012 Július 4)

Nadal(((((((((mad:


----------



## UZoli123 (2012 Július 13)

Federer !


----------



## UZoli123 (2012 Július 13)

Nem hittem volna, hogy ismét világelső lesz.


----------



## UZoli123 (2012 Július 13)

Kérdés meddig bírja, nemsokára 31 éves....


----------



## Morodell (2012 Július 15)

Még van Roger-ben pár jó év!!


----------



## UZoli123 (2012 Július 15)

31 éves lesz. Jó alkat és a stílusa sem erő tenisz. Szóval ha a komolyabb sérülés nem jön, akkor még két év benne van ilyen szinten is.


----------



## UZoli123 (2012 Július 15)

Első pillanattól a kedvencem. Hiányozni fog nagyon.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Július 27)

[h=2] Federer még a 2016-os olimpián is játszana[/h]
*Még a 2016-os riói játékokon is szerepelne Roger Federer svájci teniszsztár, aki immár negyedik olimpiáján lép pályára Londonban.*


*"Ha a szervezetem bírja, 35 évesen is vállalnám az olimpiát Brazíliában"* - jelentette ki csütörtökön a 31. születésnapját augusztus 8-án ünneplő játékos, aki nemrég hetedik wimbledoni diadalával ismét a világranglista élére került.

Federer az előző két játékokon vitte hazája lobogóját, ám idén átengedte a megtiszteltetést Stanislas Wawrinkának, akivel aranyérmet nyert párosban a pekingi olimpián.

*
Az ötkarikás tenisztorna szombaton kezdődik meg Wimbledonban.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 7)

*Montreali tenisztorna - Babos legyőzte Larssont és főtáblás*


<right>
</right>
<right>
</right>






*

Babos Tímea három szettben nyert hétfőn a svéd Johanna Larsson ellen a **2,168 millió dollár összdíjazású montreali** keménypályás női tenisztorna selejtezőjének harmadik fordulójában, és ezzel feljutott a 64-es főtáblára.* 
_*
A viadal honlapja szerint az összecsapás 2 óra 16 percig tartott. *_

*A kanadai viadalon *szinte a teljes női élmezőny pályára lép: a világelső fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka az első kiemelt, a lengyel Agnieszka Radwanskát pedig a második helyen rangsorolták.
Babos hétfőn egy mérkőzést már befejezett, ugyanis a kvalifikáció 2. fordulóját vasárnap az esőzés miatt nem tudta befejezni.


*Eredmény, selejtező, 3. forduló:
--------------------------------

Babos Tímea-Larsson (svéd) 4:6, 6:4, 6:4


korábban:
2. forduló:

Babos-Davis (amerikai) 3:6, 6:4, 6:3

*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 9)

*Montreali női tenisztorna - Babos kiesett*


<right>

</right>





*Babos Tímea három játszmában, nagy küzdelemben kikapott a német Mona Bartheltől szerdán a 2,168 millió dollár összdíjazású montreali keménypályás női tenisztorna első fordulójában.* 
*Az összecsapás a viadal honlapja szerint 2 óra 13 percig tartott, Babos a selejtezőből került fel a főtáblára.*


*Eredmény:
egyes, 1. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):
---------------------------------------
Bertens (holland)-Petrova (orosz) 3:6, 7:6 (7-4), 6:4 
McHale (amerikai)-Rus (holland) 3:6, 6:1, 6:3  
Peng (Peng, kínai)-Rezai (francia) 7:6 (7-5), 6:3

korábban: 
Barthel (német)-Babos Tímea 6:4, 5:7, 7:6 (7-5) *
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 12)

*Cincinnati tenisztorna - Babos nyert a selejtező első fordulójában*



<right> 

</right>




*


Babos Tímea két játszmában nyert szombaton az ukrán Leszja Curenko ellen a cincinnati tenisztorna női versenyének selejtezőjében.
*​
A viadal honlapja szerint az első fordulós összecsapás 1 óra 11 percig tartott.

Az amerikai viadalon Czink Melinda szintén a selejtezőben indul: ellenfele a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Melanie Oudin lesz, a találkozó várhatóan magyar idő szerint éjfél után kezdődik.

A főtáblára jutáshoz két győzelem szükséges.


_* Eredmény, selejtező, 1. forduló:
nők (2,168 millió dollár):*_

--------------------------
*Babos*-*Curenko (ukrán) 6:2, 6:4*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 13)

*Cincinnati tenisztorna - Czink is kikapott a selejtező második fordulójában*


<right> 

</right>




*


Babos Tímea után Czink Melinda is vereséget szenvedett vasárnap a cincinnati tenisztorna női versenyének selejtezőjében, így ő sem jutott a főtáblára.
*​

A viadal honlapja szerint a magyar teniszezőt az ausztrál Casey Dellacqua győzte le két szoros játszmában. Czink a második szettben 4:1-re is vezetett.

* A főtáblára jutáshoz két győzelemre lett volna szükség.*


* Eredmény, nők (2,168 millió dollár):

 selejtező, 2. forduló:
----------------------

Dellacqua (ausztrál)-Czink 6:4, 7:6 (7-2)


 korábban:

Keys (amerikai)-Babos 6:3, 6:0*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 16)

*Cincinnati tenisztorna - Marosiék játék nélkül negyeddöntősök*


2012. 08. 16. 10.55 <right> 

</right>





*Marosi Katalin oldalán a horvát Darija Jurakkal szerdán játék nélkül jutott tovább a cincinnati tenisztorna női párosversenyének negyeddöntőjébe.* 
*Marosiék a legjobb 16 között* a szlovák Daniela Hantuchova, Dominika Cibulkova kettőssel találkoztak volna, a torna hivatalos honlapja szerint azonban utóbbinak a könyöke megsérült, ezért nem vállalta a játékot.

*Marosiék ellenfele* a negyeddöntőben az amerikai _*Varvara Lepchenko, Sloane Stephens*_ duó lesz a magyar idő szerint csütörtök éjjel kezdődő mérkőzésen.

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 22)

*New Haven-i tenisztorna - Babos kikapott a nyitókörben*


<right> 

</right>




*

Babos Tímea három játszmában kikapott a német Andrea Petkovictól hétfőn a New Havenben zajló, 637 ezer dollár összdíjazású keménypályás női tenisztorna első fordulójában.
*​
A viadal hivatalos honlapja szerint a világranglistán 59. magyar játékos az utolsó szettben 5:4-nél közel állt a sikerhez, de nem tudta elvenni riválisának adogatását, aki bokasérülés miatt április óta először versenyez.

*"Ideges és izgatott voltam ma. Nagyszerű meccsen vagyok túl, Tímea nagyon jól játszott"* - mondta a 2 óra 43 perces találkozó után a rangsorban korábban kilencedik - jelenleg 43. - Petkovic.

* Eredmények:
1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):
--------------------------------
Petkovic (német)-BABOS TÍMEA 6:3, 5:7, 7:5
Wozniacki (dán, 3.)-Makarova (orosz) 6:3, 6:3
Errani (olasz, 4.) - Mattek-Sands (amerikai) 6:4, 7:5
Cibulkova (szlovák, 6.)-Medina Garrigues (spanyol) 7:5, 6:3
Kirilenko (orosz, 7.)-Peer (izraeli) 6:2, 6:2
Govorcova (fehérorosz)-Dusevina (orosz) 6:7 (5-7), 6:4, 6:2
Barthel (német)-Hantuchova (szlovák) 6:3, 7:5
Arvidsson (svéd)-Oudin (amerikai) 6:4, 6:1
Gibbs (amerikai)-Glatch (amerikai) 6:4, 1:6, 6:4*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 24)

*US Open - Magyar párharc, Szávay-Arn meccs a nyitókörben*


<right>

</right>





*

Elkészült csütörtökön az amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokság, a jövő hétfőn kezdődő US Open sorsolása. A főtáblán négy magyar nő is szerepel, közülük Szávay Ágnes az első fordulóban Arn Grétával csap össze.*
A viadal hivatalos honlapja szerint Babos Tímea, aki pályafutása legjobbjaként az 59., és ezzel a jelenleg legelőkelőbben rangsorolt magyar teniszező egy selejtezőből érkező játékossal veszi fel a küzdelmet az esztendő negyedik, egyben utolsó Grand Slam-tornáján. 
Czink Melinda viszont nehéz feladat előtt áll: az első fordulóban a négyszeres GS-győztes orosz Marija Sarapova várja majd a háló másik oldalán; ez lesz az első meccsük. 

*Arn már játszott WTA-tornán Szávayval, és nyert ellene. *

A 23 éves Szávay, aki 13. is volt a rangsorban, tíz hónapot hagyott ki, majd április végén, idei első viadalán, a stuttgarti torna selejtezőjében kikapott.

Ezt követően hátfájdalmai miatt lemondta a francia nyílt bajnokságot, aztán Wimbledont, később az olimpián, majd New Hawenben egyesben és párosban is a nyitókörben búcsúzott.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 26)

*US Open - Czink hétfőn este játszik Sarapovával*


<right>

</right>




*


Czink Melinda hétfőn játszik az orosz Marija Sarapovával az amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokság, a US Open első fordulójában, New Yorkban.
*

A viadal honlapja szerint Czink magyar idő szerint várhatóan 21 óra körül lép pályára a több mint 22 ezer néző befogadására alkalmas Arthur Ashe Stadionban. 

A másik három magyar játékos, Babos Tímea, Szávay Ágnes, Arn Gréta valószínűleg kedden kezd az esztendő negyedik, egyben utolsó Grand Slam-tornáján. Babos egy magyar származású brit játékossal, Johanna Kontával veszi fel a küzdelmet, míg Szávay és Arn egymással játszanak.



​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 27)

*Djokovic szomorú az Armstrong-ügy miatt*



2012. 08. 27. 05.18 <right> 
</right>
<right>
</right>




*

Novak Djokovic nagyon elkeseredett, amikor értesült Lance Armstrong ügyéről: pénteken az amerikai doppingellenes ügynökség (USADA) úgy döntött, megfosztja a profi kerekest a hét Tour de France-győzelmétől és örökre eltiltja a versenyzéstől.
*

​
_*"Nagyon örülök, hogy a mi sportágunkban, a teniszben szerencsére alig akad doppingeset" - idézte a szerb játékost a Madridban megjelenő Marca című sportnapilap. "Példát kell mutatni a fiataloknak, a gyerekeknek, akik hősöket keresnek, és motiválja őket, hogy igazi profikká váljanak."*_

* Amikor a világelső Roger Federert kérdezték, a svájci játékos azt mondta, nem ismeri az ügyet teljes "mélységében".*

*Lance Armstrongot doppingolással, illetve doppingszerekkel való kereskedéssel vádolják, és többek között azt állítják, hogy 2009-es és 2010-es vérmintáin manipuláció nyomai mutathatók ki.

A Nemzetközi Kerékpáros Szövetség (UCI) most bekérte a bizonyítékokat az USADA-tól, s a végső ítéletet Armstrong ártatlanságáról vagy vétkességéről a nemzetközi Sportdöntőbíróság mondhatja majd ki.



**Magyarország rendezhet szofttenisz világbajnokságot*


<right>
</right>



*

Elképzelhető, hogy három év múlva Magyarország lesz a házigazdája a szofttenisz világbajnokságnak - erről a nemzetközi szövetség (ISTF) szemlebizottságának japán vezetője tájékoztatta vasárnap az MTI-t Budapesten.*


A vb megrendezésére és az azzal egybekötött tisztújító kongresszus lebonyolítására három magyarországi város, Budapest, Pécs és Keszthely pályázott.

* "Eddig egy kivételtől eltekintve mindig ázsiai helyszíneken rendeztük meg a vb-t, és most azt szeretnénk, ha Európában kerülne sor a nagyszabású eseményre"* - mondta Kaszai Tacuo, aki háromfős küldöttség élén érkezett a szemleútra. 

A legutóbbi versenyt a Koreai Köztársaságban bonyolították le, a *2015-ös *világbajnokság megrendezésére pedig a magyarok mellett Japán, Tajvan és a Koreai Köztársaság jelentkezett. 

A döntés a házigazdáról várhatóan novemberben születik meg a Tajvanon sorra kerülő Ázsia-bajnokság idején. Kaszai Tacuo kiemelte: elképzelésük szerint európai házigazdát szeretnének, és elégedettek a Magyarországon látottakkal. 

* "A szofttenisz megismertetése és népszerűsítése szempontjából rendkívül fontos lenne az európai helyszín"* - hangsúlyozta. 

*A sportág Japánban alakult ki azt követően, hogy a 19. század végén a tenisz megjelent. A szigetországban több mint ötmillióan űzik, és az iskolában kötelező sportág.*

A szoftteniszben az ütő némileg kisebb fejű és rugalmasabb anyagból készül, mint azok, amelyeket a hagyományos teniszben használnak. A nagy különbség a teniszhez képest a labdában rejlik: ez ugyanis egy csupasz gumilabda, ezért nehezebb nagy erejű ütésekkel dominálni a labdamenetet. 

*Az egyéni mérkőzések négy, a párosok pedig négy vagy öt játékig tartanak. *
*
A nemzetközi szövetségnek közel nyolcvan tagországa van.
*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 29)

*US Open - Babos Tímea kiesett*


2012. 08. 29. 04.16 <right> 

</right>





*

Babos Tímea két szettben vereséget szenvedett a brit Johanna Kontától kedden a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokság női versenyének első fordulójában.
* 

A viadal honlapja szerint a magyar származású, 21 esztendős Konta - aki jelenleg a 205. a világranglistán - az első játszmát könnyedén megnyerte, a másodikban viszont nehezebb dolga volt, de 5-3-ról egyenlített, s végül a maga javára fordította a mérkőzést. 
A US Open első fordulójában négy magyar játékos volt érdekelt, hétfőn Czink Melinda búcsúzott, Szávay Ágnes és Arn Gréta pedig éppen egymással találkozik, magyar idő szerint szerda hajnalban.

*Eredmények, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):
--------------------------------------------

Konta (brit)-BABOS TÍMEA 6:2, 7:5
Svedova (kazah)-King (amerikai) 6:4, 6:2
V. Williams (amerikai) - Mattek-Sands (amerikai) 6:3, 6:1
Jankovic (szerb, 30.)-Bondarenko (ukrán) 6:1, 6:2
Pironkova (bolgár)-Giorgi (olasz) 6:3, 6:4
Cibulkova (szlovák, 13.)-Larsson (svéd) 6:7 (5-7), 6:2, 6:0

korábban:

Vesznyina (orosz)-Peng (kínai, 32.) 7:6 (7-5), 6:1
Hlavackova (cseh)-Zakopalova (cseh, 24.) 6:4, 6:4
Vinci (olasz, 20.)-U. Radwanska (lengyel) 6:1, 6:1
Morita (japán)-Niculescu (román) 6:3, 6:3
Arruabarrena Vecino (spanyol)-Peer (izraeli) 6:4, 7:6 (7-5)
Jovanovski (szerb)-Barthel (német) 4:6, 7:5, 6:2
Kerber (német, 6.)-Keothavong (brit) 6:2, 6:0
Dusevina (orosz)-Burnett (olasz) 6:0, 6:3
A. Radwanska (lengyel, 2.)-Bratcsikova (orosz) 6:1, 6:1
Ivanovic (szerb, 12.)-Szvitolina (ukrán) 6:3, 6:2
Makarova (orosz)-Daniilidu (görög) 6:1, 6:4
Voszkobojeva (kazah)-Rus (holland) 6:1, 6:3
Suarez Navarro (spanyol)-Pervak (kazah) 7:5, 1:2-nél Pervak feladta
Arvidsson (svéd) - Date-Krumm (japán) 6:4, 6:2



**US Open - Raonic ötszettes meccsen aratta első sikerét
*
*Milos Raonic pályafutása során először nyert mérkőzést az amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon: a 15. kiemelt kanadai játékos öt szettben győzte le a kolumbiai Santiago Giraldót a New Yorkban zajló torna férfi versenyének első fordulójában, kedden.*

*Eredmények, 1. forduló (a 64 közé jutásért):*
_*
férfiak:*_
*
Tsonga (francia, 5.)-Beck (szlovák) 6:3, 6:1, 7:6 (7-2)*
*Raonic (kanadai, 15.)-Giraldo (kolumbiai) 6:3, 4:6, 3:6, 6:4, 6:4*
*Roddick (amerikai, 20.)-Williams (amerikai) 6:3, 6:4, 6:4*
*Andujar (spanyol)-Bellucci (brazil) 7:6 (7-5), 3:6, 7:6 (7-1), 7:5*
*Darcis (belga)-Dzsaziri (tunéziai) 3:6, 6:1, 6:1, 6:1*
*Petzschner (német)-Mahut (francia) 1:6, 4:6, 6:4, 7:5, 7:6 (7-3)*
*
nők:*
*
Vesznyina (orosz)-Peng (kínai, 32.) 7:6 (7-5), 6:1*
*Hlavackova (cseh)-Zakopalova (cseh, 24.) 6:4, 6:4*
*Vinci (olasz, 20.)-U. Radwanska (lengyel) 6:1, 6:1*
*Morita (japán)-Niculescu (román) 6:3, 6:3*
*Arruabarrena Vecino (spanyol)-Peer (izraeli) 6:4, 7:6 (7-5)*
*Jovanovski (szerb)-Barthel (német) 4:6, 7:5, 6:2*
*Kerber (német, 6.)-Keothavong (brit) 6:2, 6:0*
*Dusevina (orosz)-Burnett (olasz) 6:0, 6:3*
*

korábban:*
*
A. Radwanska (lengyel, 2.)-Bratcsikova (orosz) 6:1, 6:1*
*Ivanovic (szerb, 12.)-Szvitolina (ukrán) 6:3, 6:2*
*Makarova (orosz)-Daniilidu (görög) 6:1, 6:4*
*Voszkobojeva (kazah)-Rus (holland) 6:1, 6:3*
*Suarez Navarro (spanyol)-Pervak (kazah) 7:5, 1:2-nél Pervak feladta*
*Arvidsson (svéd) - Date-Krumm (japán) 6:4, 6:2*

*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 30)

*US Open - Kikapott a Czink, Szávay páros*


2012. 08. 30. 04.15 <right> 

</right>




*

Czink Melinda és Szávay Ágnes két sima szettben vereséget szenvedett a Wimbledonban, illetve a londoni olimpián is finalista Andrea Hlavackova, Lucie Hradecka cseh duótól a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokság női párosversenyében.
* 
*A viadal hivatalos honlapja szerint az összecsapás 65 percig tartott.
*
*Eredmény:
női páros, 1. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):

Andrea Hlavackova, Lucie Hradecka (cseh, 3.)-Czink Melinda, Szávay Ágnes 6:2, 6:4

korábban:
Marosi, Jurak (horvát)-K. Bondarenko (ukrán), Pironkova (bolgár) 6:2, 3:6, 6:4*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 31)

*US Open - Arn kikapott a második fordulóban*


<right>

</right>




​*

Arn Gréta búcsúzott a második fordulóban a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon, miután csütörtökön két sima szettben alulmaradt a 14. helyen kiemelt orosz Marija Kirilenkóval szemben.
* 

*Eredmény:
női egyes, 2. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):
-------------------------------------------
Marija Kirilenko (orosz, 14.)-Arn Gréta 6:3, 6:2*

A Louis Armstrong Stadionban rendezett találkozón az első szett 42 perc alatt lett a világranglistán 12. orosz riválisé, és a folytatásban is az ő akarata érvényesült. 2:2-nél, majd 4:2-nél is elvette a WTA-rangsorban 121. magyar teniszező adogatójátékát, és végül kiszerválta a meccset.

* A mérkőzés 1 óra 27 percig tartott - derül ki a viadal honlapjáról.*

_* Arn kiesésével egyesben nincs már magyar játékos versenyben az év utolsó Grand Slam-tornáján, Szávay Ágnes, Babos Tímea és Czink Melinda már a nyitókörben búcsúzott.*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 1)

​
*US Open - Djokovic a harmadik fordulóban

*_*A második helyen kiemelt szerb Novak Djokovic pénteken három szettben nyert a brazil Rogerio Dutra Silva ellen, ezzel bejutott a harmadik fordulóba az év utolsó Grand Slam-tornáján, az amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon.*_
*

Eredmények:*
*férfi egyes, 2. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):*
*
Djokovic (szerb, 2.)-Dutra Silva (brazil) 6:2, 6:1, 6:2*
*Ferrer (spanyol, 4.)-Sijsling (holland) 6:2, 6:3, 7:6 (14-12)*
*Gasquet (francia, 13.)-Klahn (amerikai) 6:3, 6:3, 6:1*
*Mayer (argentin)-Robredo (spanyol) 6:1, 6:4, 4:6, 7:5*
*Johnson (amerikai)-Gulbis (lett) 6:7 (3-7), 7:6 (7-5), 6:3, 6:4*
*női egyes, 3. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*Sarapova (orosz, 3.)-Burdette (amerikai) 6:1, 6:1*
*Kvitova (cseh, 5.)-Parmentier (francia) 6:4, 6:4*
*Robson (brit)-Li Na (kínai, 9.) 6:4, 6:7 (5-7), 6:2*
*
korábban:*
*
Stosur (ausztrál, 7.)-Lepchenko (amerikai, 31.) 7:6 (7-5), 6:2*
*Bartoli (francia, 11.)-Mladenovic (francia) 6:2, 6:4*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 2)

*US Open - Nyolcaddöntős Serena Williams


**Két szettben nyert az orosz Jekatyerina Makarova ellen, ezzel bejutott a legjobb 16 közé női egyesben Serena Williams az amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon, az év utolsó Grand Slam-tornáján.*
A negyedik helyen kiemelt amerikai játékos az első GS-viadalon, Ausztráliában is összeakadt orosz riválisával, akkor meglepetésre utóbbi győzött a nyolcaddöntőben.
Williamshez hasonlóan sikerrel vette a szombati akadályt a másodikként rangsorolt lengyel Agnieszka Radwanska is, aki a szerb Jelena Jankovicot búcsúztatta.


*Eredmények:*
*női egyes, 3. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*-------------------------------------------*
*A. Radwanska (lengyel, 2.)-Jankovic (szerb, 30.) 6:3, 7:5*
*S. Williams (amerikai, 4.)-Makarova (orosz) 6:4, 6:0*
*Vinci (olasz, 20.)-Cibulkova (szlovák, 13.) 6:2, 7:5*
*
férfi egyes, 3. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*-------------------------------------------*
*Almagro (spanyol, 11.)-Sock (amerikai) 7:6 (7-3), 6:7 (4-7), 7:6 (7-2), 6:1*
*Cilic (horvát, 12.)-Nisikori (japán, 17.) 6:3, 6:4, 6:7 (3-7), 6:3*
*Klizan (szlovák)-Chardy (francia, 32.) 6:4, 6:4, 6:4*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

*US Open - Djokovic könnyedén jutott a nyolcaddöntőbe
*


*A címvédő Novak Djokovic rendkívül könnyedén nyert vasárnap a francia Julien Benneteau ellen, ezzel bejutott a legjobb 16 közé az év utolsó Grand Slam-tornáján, a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon.*

A második helyen kiemelt szerb játékos - aki ezúttal mindössze 1 óra 37 percet töltött a pályán - a nyolcaddöntőben az ukrán Alekszandr Dolgopolov és a svájci Stanislas Wawrinka összecsapásának győztesével találkozik.
*

Eredmény:
**férfi egyes, 3. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):**

Djokovic (szerb, 2.)-Benneteau (francia, 31.) 6:3, 6:2, 6:2



**US Open - Roddick a 16 között
*
*A viadal után visszavonuló, hazai közönség előtt szereplő Andy Roddick vasárnap négy szettben nyert az olasz Fabio Fognini ellen, ezzel bejutott a legjobb 16 közé az év utolsó Grand Slam-tornáján, a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon.*


*Eredmények:*
*férfi egyes, 3. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*----------------------------------------------*
*
Ferrer (spanyol, 4.)-Hewitt (ausztrál) 7:6 (11-9), 4:6, 6:3, 6:0*
*
Del Potro (argentin, 7.)-Mayer (argentin) 6:3, 7:5, 7:6 (11-9)*
*
Wawrinka (svájci, 18.)-Dolgopolov (ukrán, 14.) 6:4, 6:4, 6:2*
*
Roddick (amerikai, 20.)-Fognini (olasz) 7:5, 7:6 (7-1), 4:6, 6:4*
*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 5)

*US Open - A negyeddöntőben búcsúzott a női címvédő

*




*

A nőknél címvédő ausztrál Samantha Stosur a negyeddöntőben búcsúzott az év utolsó Grand Slam-tornáján, a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon, miután kedden három játszmában kikapott az első helyen kiemelt fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenkától.*


*Eredmény:*
*női egyes, negyeddöntő:*

*Azarenka (fehérorosz, 1.)-Stosur (ausztrál, 7.) 6:1, 4:6, 7:6 (7-5)

*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 6)

*US Open - Sarapova elődöntős


*









*A 2006-os győztes orosz Marija Sarapova szetthátrányból fordítva nyert a francia Marion Bartoli ellen, ezzel bejutott az elődöntőbe az év utolsó Grand Slam-tornáján, a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon.*


*Eredmény:*
*női egyes, negyeddöntő:*
*

Sarapova (orosz, 3.)-Bartoli (francia, 11.) 3:6, 6:3, 6:4*
*
korábban:*
*Errani (olasz, 10.)-Vinci (olasz, 20.) 6:2, 6:4


*









​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 7)

*US Open - Orosz, brazil diadal vegyes párosban

**A Jekatyerina Makarova, Bruno Soares duó nyerte a vegyes párosok versenyét az év utolsó Grand Slam-tornáján, a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon.*

Az orosz, brazil kettős a csütörtöki döntőben nagy csatában múlta felül negyedik helyen kiemelt riválisát.
*
A győztes páros 150 ezer dollárt kapott sikeréért.*

Eredmény:
vegyes páros, döntő:
--------------------
*Jekatyerina Makarova, Bruno Soares (orosz, brazil)-Kveta Peschke, Marcin Matkowski (cseh, lengyel, 4.) 6:7 (8-10), 6:1, 12-10 - döntő rövidítés*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 8)

*US Open - Azarenka és Serena Williams jutott be a döntőbe

**A fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka és az amerikai Serena Williams jutott be a nők döntőjébe az év utolsó Grand Slam-tornáján, a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon.*

A világranglista-vezető Azarenka a harmadik helyen rangsorolt Marija Sarapovát győzte le az elődöntőben, míg a wimbledoni győztes Williams nagy fölénnyel verte a tízedik helyen kiemelt olasz Sara Erranit pénteken.

Azarenka és Williams eddig tízszer küzdött meg egymással, ebből kilenc alkalommal győzött a 30 éves amerikai teniszező, legutóbb Wimbledonban és az olimpián. A döntőt szombaton tartják, közép-európai idő szerint este 21 órakor.


*Eredmények:*
*Női egyes, elődöntő:*
*
Azarenka (fehérorosz, 1.) - Sarapova (orosz, 3.) 3:6, 6:2, 6:4*
*
S. Williams (amerikai, 4.) - Errani (olasz, 10.) 6:1, 6:2*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 9)

*US Open - Vasárnapra halasztották a női döntőt

**A rossz időjárás miatt vasárnapra halasztották a női egyes szombatra kiírt döntőjét a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon.*

Estére vihart és heves esőt jósolnak a meteorológusok, ezért a szervezők már helyi idő szerint délután meghozták a döntést a meccs "elnapolásáról".

*A tervek szerint így vasárnap előbb a férfi finálét rendezik meg, majd következik a női döntő. *









*
Utóbbiban a 14-szeres Grand Slam-győztes amerikai Serena Williams és a világelső fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka csap össze egymással.

*



 ​




*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 10)

*US Open - Serena Williams diadalmaskodott*

2012. 09. 10. 04.17 <right> 
</right>
<right></right>




*

A hazai közönség előtt szereplő Serena Williams nyerte az amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon, a US Openen a női egyest, miután magyar idő szerint hétfőre virradóra nagy csatában, három játszmában győzött a fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka ellen.*
​
Az összecsapás a viadal honlapja szerint 2 óra 18 percig tartott, az amerikai klasszis pályafutása 15. Grand Slam-diadalát aratta egyesben a zsúfolásig megtelt Arthur Ashe Stadionban.


* Eredmény:
Női egyes, döntő:
---------------------
Serena Williams (amerikai, 4.)-Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz, 1.) 6:2, 2:6, 7:5*


Az első játszmában pillanatok alatt elhúzott és 3:0-s előnyhöz jutott az ifjabbik Williams testvér. Ezt követően a fehérorosz világelső szépített, de egyenlíteni már nem tudott. Az amerikai teniszező 5:2 után másodszor is elvette riválisa adogatójátékát és 34 perc alatt jutott előnyhöz.

Ekkor még úgy tűnt Serena Williams gyorsan begyűjti 15. GS-trófeáját, ám Azarenka nem így gondolta. A folytatásban kétszer is brékelte a volt világelsőt és mindössze két játékot engedélyezve ellenfelének, újabb 38 perc elteltével kiegyenlített.

A mindent eldöntő utolsó felvonásban (66 perc) a fehérorosz játékos kezdett jobban, 1:1 után brékelőnyhöz jutott, de a tengerentúli azonnal visszavágott. Aztán 3:3-at követően ismét Azarenka vette el az amerikai adogatójátékát, és 5:4-nél a bajnoki címért adogathatott. Ám ezúttal is bebizonyosodott, hogy az i-re nem könnyű feltenni a pontot, mert Williams nem adta fel, újra kiegyenlített. 

Az első helyen kiemelt fehérorosz kezében ezt követően többször is megremegett az ütő, az amerikai pedig ezt kihasználva 6:5-nél - riválisa szervájánál - meccslabdához jutott és azonnal értékesítette azt.

*A harminc esztendős Serena Williams elképesztő sikereket ért el az idén: megnyerte Wimbledont, aztán ugyanott egyesben és párosban is aranyérmes lett a londoni olimpián, majd a US Openen újra a csúcsra ért.



**US Open - Olasz siker női párosban
*
*A második helyen kiemelt Sara Errani, Roberta Vinci olasz kettős nyerte vasárnap a női párosok versenyét a New Yorkban zajló amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon, az év utolsó Grand Slam-tornáján.*


*Eredmények:*
*női páros, döntő:*
*
Errani, Vinci (olasz, 2.)-Hlavackova, Hradecka (cseh, 3.) 6:4, 6:2*
*
Korábban:*
*férfi egyes, elődöntő:*
*
Djokovic (szerb, 2.)-Ferrer (spanyol, 4.) 2:6, 6:1, 6:4, 6:2*
*
szombaton:*
*Murray (brit, 3.)-Berdych (cseh, 6.) 5:7, 6:2, 6:1, 7:6 (9-7)*
*
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 11)

​

*US Open - Andy Murray diadalmaskodott

*










*
A brit Andy Murray nyerte az amerikai nyílt teniszbajnokságon, a US Openen a férfi egyest, miután magyar idő szerint keddre virradóra, hatalmas küzdelemben, öt játszmában győzött a szerb Novak Djokovic ellen.*

A skót származású Murray pályafutása első Grand Slam-tornáját nyerte meg a zsúfolásig megtelt Arthur Ashe Stadionban. Fred Perry 1936-os győzelme óta ő az első brit teniszező, aki GS-viadalon diadalmaskodott. 

*A mérkőzés csaknem öt órán - 4 óra 54 percen - át tartott.*


*Eredmény:*
*Férfi egyes, döntő:*
*---------------------*
*Andy Murray (brit, 3.)-Novak Djokovic (szerb, 2.): 7:6 (12-10), 7:5, 2:6, 3:6, 6:2

*



​


----------



## sorcier (2012 Szeptember 11)

Hurra!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 12)

​




*
Davis Kupa - Federer játszani fog a hollandok ellen

**Ott lesz a hollandok elleni hétvégi, amszterdami tenisz Davis Kupa-mérkőzésen a világelső svájci Roger Federer.*

A svájci szövetség keddi közleményéből kiderül, hogy a 17-szeres Grand Slam-győztes sztárjátékos a pénteki egyes nyitómeccsen pályára lép.

Federer a hétfőn zárult US Openen nagy meglepetésre a negyeddöntőben kikapott a cseh Tomas Berdychtől, és nem lehetett tudni, hogy vállalja-e a fellépést a DK-csapatban, amely a Világcsoportban való bennmaradásért küzd salakpályán a házigazda hollandokkal.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 21)

*Szöuli tenisztorna - Wozniacki sikere

**Az első helyen kiemelt dán Caroline Wozniacki sima mérkőzésen jutott a negyeddöntőbe csütörtökön a félmillió dollár összdíjazású szöuli keménypályás női tenisztornán.*

*Eredmény:*
*nyolcaddöntő:*
*-------------*
*Wozniacki (dán, 1.)-Garcia (francia) 6:2, 6:3*
*
Martinez Sánchez (spanyol)-Petrova (orosz, 4.) játék nélkül*
*
Lepchenko (amerikai, 6.)-Medina Garrigues (spanyol) 6:4, 6:1*
*
Zakopalova (cseh, 7.)-Rybarikova (szlovák) 6:1, 7:6 (8-6)*
*
Makarova (orosz, 8.)-Hampton (amerikai) 6:3, 7:5*
*
Paszek (osztrák)-Li (dél-koreai) 6:2, 6:0*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 23)

*Metzi tenisztorna - Tsonga és Seppi a fináléban

*










*A hazai közönség előtt szereplő Jo-Wilfried Tsonga és az olasz Andreas Seppi jutott be szombaton a 450 ezer dollár összdíjazású metzi keménypályás férfi tenisztorna döntőjébe.*

A címvédő Tsonga három játszmában verte az orosz Nyikolaj Davigyenkót, míg Seppi ugyancsak három szettben győzött a szintén francia Gael Monfils ellen.

*Eredmények:*
*elődöntő:*

*Tsonga **(francia, 1.)-Davigyenko (orosz, 8.) **6:0, 3:6, 6:4*
*
Seppi (olasz, 5.)-Monfils (francia, 7.) 3:6, 6:1, 6:4 



**Szentpétervári tenisztorna - Szlovák-olasz döntő lesz


*



​




*
A szlovák Martin Klizan lesz az olasz Fabio Fognini ellenfele a 410 ezer dollár összdíjazású, keménypályás szentpétervári férfi tenisztorna fináléjában, miután szombaton nagy csatában nyert az első helyen kiemelt, hazai közönség előtt szereplő Mihail Juzsnij ellen.*


*Eredmények:*
*elődöntő:*
*---------*
*
Klizan (szlovák, 3.)-Juzsnij (orosz, 1.) 6:7 (11-13), 6:4, 7:6 (7-3)*
*korábban:*
*
Fognini (olasz, 4.) - Gimeno-Traver (spanyol) 6:3, 6:4*
*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 24)

*Metzi tenisztorna - Tsonga, a bomba

*












*A hazai közönség előtt szereplő Jo-Wilfried Tsonga nyerte vasárnap a 450 ezer dollár összdíjazású metzi keménypályás férfi tenisztornát, miután a döntőben két sima játszmában verte az olasz Andreas Seppit.*

Az összecsapás mindössze *ötven percig tartott, *Tsonga végig nagy fölényben játszott és megszerezte idei második, pályafutása kilencedik ATP-győzelmét egyesben.

*Eredmény, döntő:*

*Tsonga (francia, 1.)-Seppi (olasz, 5.) 6:1, 6:2




*









*
**
Szöuli tenisztorna - Wozniacki nyerte a döntőt

**Alig több, mint egy óra alatt nyert a volt világelső dán Caroline Wozniacki a félmillió dollár összdíjazású szöuli keménypályás női tenisztorna vasárnapi döntőjében, amelyben csupán egyetlen gémet engedett át a viadalon harmadikként rangsorolt észt Kaia Kanepinek.*

Az első helyen kiemelt, 22 éves dán játékosnak ez volt az idei első - pályafutásának pedig a 19. - WTA-torna-győzelme.

*Eredmény:*
*döntő:*
*------*
*Wozniacki (dán, 1.)-Kanepi (észt, 3.) 6:1, 6:0*
*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 25)

*WTA-vb - Agniszka Radwanska a negyedik résztvevő

*






*Agnieszka Radwanska kvalifikálta magát az októberi, isztambuli női tenisz WTA-világbajnokságra.*

A nyolcfős viadalra eddig a jelenlegi világelső fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka, az orosz Marija Sarapova és az amerikai Serena Williams harcolta ki részvételét.

A 23 éves, Aga becenévre hallgató játékos az idén három tornát (Dubaj, Miami, Brüsszel) nyert és 1939 óta ő az első lengyel teniszező, aki bejutott egy Grand Slam-torna döntőjébe. Radwanska Wimbledonban került a fináléba.

*A Sinan Erdem Arénában október 23. és 28. között rendezik meg a viadalt, tavaly a cseh Petra Kvitova diadalmaskodott.



**Roger Federer 15 éve a világranglistán
*







*Szombaton volt 15 éve, hogy Roger Federer, a svájciak teniszező klasszisa felkerült a férfiversenyeket szervező ATP világranglistájára.*

A 31 éves világelső Facebook-oldalán egy bejegyzésben emlékezett meg arról, hogy *1997. szeptember 22-én 12* pontjával a rangsor *803.* helyén kezdett.

*Federer profi karrierje során 1062 mérkőzésen lépett pályára, és 868-szor győzött;76 tornán lett első, köztük 17 Grand Slamen, ami abszolút rekord.*

*A bázeli születésű szupersztár pályafutása során 73.691.177 millió dollárt teniszezett össze.



**Tokiói tenisztorna - Wozniacki nehezen nyert
*







A volt világelső Caroline Wozniacki három játszmában győzött a szerb Bojana Jovanovski ellen a 2,1 millió dollár összdíjazású tokiói női tenisztorna hétfői játéknapján.

A 22 esztendős, lengyel származású dán teniszező, akit a tizedik helyen rangsoroltak a japán fővárosban zajló versenyen, vasárnap megnyerte a szöuli viadalt.

A többi összecsapás szintén az esélyesek győzelmével ért véget.

*A tokiói tornán a világranglista első tíz játékosa közül egyedül az idei US Openen győztes amerikai Serena Williams hiányzik.*


*Eredmények:*
*1. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):*
*--------------------------------*
*Bartoli (francia, 9.) - Date-Krumm (japán) 6:1, 6:4*
*Wozniacki (dán, 10.)-Jovanovski (szerb) 6:0, 3:6, 6:4*
*Ivanovic (szerb, 11.)-Hlavackova (cseh) 6:3, 2:0-nál Hlavackova feladta*
*Kanepi (észt, 15.) - Soler-Espinosa (spanyol) 6:1, 6:4*
*Safarova (cseh, 16.)-Pironkova (bolgár) 6:4, 7:6 (7-3)*
*Petrova (orosz, 17.)-Peng (kínai) 6:1, 6:4*
*Görges (német)-Niculescu (román) 6:3, 6:2*
*Watson (brit)-Lisicki (német) 6:4, 7:6 (7-3)*
*Paszek (osztrák)-Giorgi (olasz) 6:4, 6:3*
*Parmentier (francia)-Cornet (francia) 6:3, 6:4*
*U. Radwanska (lengyel)-Nara (japán) 6:2, 6:4*
*Hampton (amerikai)-Garcia (francia) 6:2, 6:2*
*Hantuchova (szlovák)-Makarova (orosz) 6:4, 4:6, 6:3*
*Pavljucsenkova (orosz)-Scheepers (dél-afrikai) 6:4, 4:6, 7:5*
*Larsson (svéd)-Oprandi (svájci) 6:3, 3:6, 7:5*
*Halep (román)-Suárez Navarro (spanyol) 6:2, 6:3*
*Schiavone (olasz)-Svedova (kazah) 4:6, 7:6 (7-4), 6:4*
*Cseng (Zheng, kínai)-King (amerikai) 6:3, 6:4*
*
korábban:*
*páros, 1. forduló (a nyolc közé jutásért)*
*
Marosi Katalin, Darija Jurak (magyar, horvát) - Nuria Llagostera Vives, Sania Mirza (spanyol, indiai, 2.) 6:0, 4:6, 10-8 - döntő rövidítés*
*


*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 28)

*Tokiói tenisztorna - Azarenka nem állt ki, Sarapova búcsúja

*









*A világelső Viktorija Azarenka rosszullét miatt nem állt ki a negyeddöntőre csütörtökön a 2,1 millió dollár összdíjazású tokiói keménypályás női tenisztornán.*

A fehérorosz játékos már az olasz Roberta Vinci ellen megnyert szerdai nyolcaddöntő során szédülésre panaszkodott, és megmérette a mérkőzés közben a vérnyomását is.

A japán versenyt korábban kétszer is megnyerő orosz Marija Sarapova búcsúzott a nyolc között, a címvédő lengyel Agnieszka Radwanska pedig a korábbi világelső dán Caroline Wozniackit verte.


*Eredmények:*
*negyeddöntő:*
*-------------*
*Kerber (német, 5.)-Azarenka (fehérorosz, 1.) játék nélkül*
*Stosur (ausztrál, 8.)-Sarapova (orosz, 2.) 6:4, 7:6 (12-10)*
*Petrova (orosz, 17.)-Errani (olasz, 6.) 3:6, 7:5, 6:3*
*A. Radwanska (lengyel, 3.)-Wozniacki (dán, 10.) 6:4, 6:3*
*
Az elődöntőben:*
*Petrova-Stosur, A. Radwanska-Kerber*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 29)

*Tokiói tenisztorna - Petrova-A. Radwanska döntő lesz

*









*Az orosz Nagyja Petrova és a címvédő lengyel Agnieszka Radwanska jutott be a 2,1 millió dollár összdíjazású tokiói keménypályás női tenisztorna szombati döntőjébe.*

Petrova az ausztrál Samantha Stosurt, Radwanska pedig a német Angelique Kerbert győzte le a pénteki elődöntőben könnyedén.


*Eredmények:*
*elődöntő:*
*---------*
*
A. Radwanska (lengyel, 3.)-Kerber (német, 5.) 6:1, 6:1*
*
Petrova (orosz, 17.)-Stosur (ausztrál, 8.) 6:4, 6:2



*



*
**
Pekingi tenisztorna - Serena Williams betegség miatt visszalépett
*
*Betegség miatt visszalépett a pénteken kezdődött, 4,8 millió dollár összdíjazású pekingi női tenisztornától az első helyen kiemelt amerikai Serena Williams.*

A világranglistán negyedik, a hónap elején US Opent nyert játékos saját honlapján azt írta, hogy megfázással küszködik. A szervezők sajnálattal közölték: Williams nem indul, és remélik, hamarosan felgyógyul. 

*Tavaly sérülés miatt maradt el Serena Williams pekingi fellépése.*

*A tornán Arn Gréta a selejtező utolsó, második körébe jutott, miután pénteken legyőzte Babos Tímeát.
Babos még párosban - a luxemburgi Mandy Minella oldalán - lép pályára, akárcsak Marosi Katalin a horvát Darija Jurakkal.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 30)

*Tokiói tenisztorna - Petrova nyerte a tornát

*






*Az orosz Nagyja Petrova nyerte meg a 2,1 millió dollár összdíjazású tokiói keménypályás női tenisztornát, miután a szombati döntőben legyőzte a címvédő lengyel Agnieszka Radwanskát.*

A mérkőzés első játszmája nagyon egyoldalú teniszt hozott, a 17. helyen kiemelt orosz sportoló ugyanis játékot sem veszített. 

A második szettben aztán megfordultak a szerepek, Radwanska (3.) dominált, s hasonlóan simán nyerte a szakaszt (6:1) mint riválisa az előzőt.
A mindent eldöntő harmadik szettben aztán ismét fordult a kocka, megint az orosz játékos volt a jobb, riválisának nem hagyott esélyt adogatásainál, ő viszont egyetlen bréklehetőségét kihasználta, s ez végül tornagyőzelmet ért a számára.

*Petrova idei második, karrierje 12. WTA-sikerét aratta.*

*Eredmények:*
*döntő:*
*------*
*Petrova** (orosz, 17.)-A. Radwanska (lengyel, 3.) **6:0, 1:6, 6:3*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 1)

​
*Pekingi tenisztorna - Li Na és Görges győzelme

*









*A hetedik helyen kiemelt, hazai közönség előtt szereplő Li Na könnyedén, míg a német Julia Görges nagy csatában nyert vasárnap a pekingi tenisztorna női versenyének első fordulójában.*

*Li Na az olasz Francesca Schiavonét, míg Görges az amerikai Vania Kinget búcsúztatta.*

*Eredmények:*
*nők (4,8 millió dollár összdíjazás)*
*1. forduló (a 32 közé jutásért):*
*--------------------------------*
*
Li Na (kínai, 7.)-Schiavone (olasz) 6:2, 6:3*
*Görges (német)-King (amerikai) 6:7 (9-11), 7:5, 6:2



**
*



*

Kuala Lumpur-i tenisztorna - Monaco sikere
*
*A második helyen kiemelt argentin Juan Monaco nyerte a 850 ezer dollár összdíjazású keménypályás malajziai férfi tenisztornát, miután a vasárnapi fináléban három játszmában legyőzte a hetedik helyen rangsorolt francia Julien Benneteau-t.*


*Eredmény,** 
döntő:*
*
Monaco (argentin, 2.)-Benneteau (francia, 7.) 7:5, 4:6, 6:3*
*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 2)

*Női tenisz-világranglista - Nincs változás az élcsoportban, Babos az 59.

**Változatlanul a fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka vezeti a női teniszezők világranglistáját az orosz Marija Sarapova és a lengyel Agnieszka Radwanska előtt.*

*A viadalokat szervező WTA hétfői hírlevele szerint legjobb magyarként Babos Tímea az 59. helyen áll.*

_*A páros ranglistán Marosi Katalin a 47., Babos Tímea pedig a 84. helyen található.*_


*Női tenisz-világranglista (zárójelben a legutóbbi helyezés):*
*------------------------------------------------------------*




*

1. (1.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 10 095 pont*
*2. (2.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 8435*
*3. (3.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 8015*
*4. (4.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 7900*
*5. (5.) Petra Kvitova (cseh) 6520*
*6. (6.) Angelique Kerber (német) 5350*
*7. (7.) Sara Errani (olasz) 4855*
*8. (8.) Li Na (Li Na, kínai) 4650*
*9. (9.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 4475*
*10. (10.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 3700*
*11. (11.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 3695*
*12. (12.) Ana Ivanovic (szerb) 3145*
*13. (13.) Dominika Cibulkova (szlovák) 3060*
*14. (18.) Nagyja Petrova (orosz) 2845*
*15. (14.) Marija Kirilenko (orosz) 2618*
_*...59. (61.) Babos Tímea 1015*_
_*...94. (92.) Czink Melinda 707*_
_*...114. (101.) Arn Gréta 589*_
_*...244. (212.) Jani Réka-Luca 233



*_*Férfi tenisz-világranglista - Monaco a legjobb tízben
*
*A múlt heti Kuala Lumpur-i tornán győztes argentin Juan Monaco feljött a tizedik helyre a férfi teniszezők világranglistáján, amelyet továbbra is a svájci Roger Federer vezet.*

*A viadalokat szervező ATP hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a legelőkelőbb helyen jegyzett magyar játékos, Balázs Attila maradt a 234. pozícióban.*


*Férfi tenisz-világranglista (zárójelben a legutóbbi helyezés):*
*--------------------------------------------------------------*
*
*



*

1. (1.) Roger Federer (svájci) 11 805 pont*
*2. (2.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 10 470*
*3. (3.) Andy Murray (brit) 8410*
*4. (4.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 7385*
*5. (5.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 5960*
*6. (6.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 4965*
*7. (7.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 4520*
*8. (8.) Juan Martin del Potro (argentin) 3850*
*9. (9.) Janko Tipsarevic (szerb) 3185*
*10. (11.) Juan Monaco (argentin) 2775*
*11. (10.) John Isner (amerikai) 2610*
*12. (12.) Nicolas Almagro (spanyol) 2515*
*13. (13.) Marin Cilic (horvát) 2455*
*14. (14.) Richard Gasquet (francia) 2370*
*15. (15.) Milos Raonic (kanadai) 2090*
_*...234. (234.) Balázs Attila 203*_
*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 3)

*Pekingi tenisztorna - Azarenka és Djokovic a nyolcaddöntőben


*









*A nőknél jelenleg világelső Viktorija Azarenka simán győzött, míg a férfiaknál a volt éllovas Novak Djokovic nehezebben nyert a pekingi tenisztorna keddi játéknapján.*

A fehérorosz játékos a német Sabine Lisickit verte két szettben, míg a szerb teniszező az ugyancsak német Michel Berrert búcsúztatta háromban.

A hölgyeknél kiesett a nyolcadik helyen kiemelt ausztrál Samantha Stosur, akit a szintén német Julia Görges győzött le szoros meccsen, két és fél óra alatt.

*Eredmények:*
*férfiak (2,2 millió dollár)*
*1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*--------------------------------*
*Djokovic (szerb, 1.)-Berrer (német) 6:1, 6:7 (3-7), 6:2*
*Gasquet (francia, 5.)-Ebden (ausztrál) 6:2, 6:4*
*
korábban:*
*
Tsonga (francia, 3.)-Isztyomin (üzbég) 4:6, 6:1, 7:6 (7-3)*
*Juzsnyij (orosz)-Haas (német, 7.) 6:4, 4:6, 6:2*
*Ny. Davigyenko (orosz)-Bogomolov (orosz) 7:5, 6:1*
*Seppi (olasz)-Benneteau (francia) 6:1, 2:0-nál Benneteau feladta*
*Melzer (osztrák)-Andujar (spanyol) 6:1, 4:6, 7:6 (7-3)*
*

nők (4,8 millió dollár):*
*2. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*--------------------------------*
*Azarenka (fehérorosz, 1.)-Lisicki (német) 6:4, 6:2*
*Kerber (német, 5.)-Arruabarrena (spanyol) 6:2, 6:0*
*Görges (német)-Stosur (ausztrál, 8.) 7:6 (7-2), 4:6, 7:5*
*Wozniacki (dán, 10.)-Szu-vej (Su-Wei, tajvani) 6:7 (5-7), 7:6 (7-3), 6:0*
*
korábban:*
*
A. Radwanska (lengyel, 3.)-Csang (Zhang, kínai) 6:2, 6:3*
*Li (Li, kínai, 7.)-Petrova (orosz) 6:1, 6:2*
*Bartoli (francia, 9.)-Morita (japán) 6:4, 6:3*
*Dominguez Lino (spanyol)-Robson (brit) 7:5, 6:3*
*Jankovic (szerb)-Niculescu (román) 6:2, 6:1*
*Oprandi (svájci)-Giorgi (olasz) 7:5, 6:2
**
**

**Davis Kupa - Prágában fogadják a csehek a spanyolokat
*
*A prágai O2 Arénában fogadja a cseh válogatott a címvédő spanyolokat a tenisz Davis Kupa 100. döntőjében, november 16. és 18. között.*

A csehek ugyanebben a csarnokban győzték le a szerbeket a negyeddöntőben, de akkor salakon játszottak, most pedig - tekintettel arra, hogy a rivális ilyen borításon már tizenkét éve veretlen - gyorsabb lesz a felület.

Amennyiben a spanyolok nyernek, akkor öt év alatt negyedik DK-sikerüket aratják, 2009-ben éppen a cseheket legyőzve diadalmaskodtak. A csehek - még csehszlovákként - egyetlen DK-diadalukat 1980-ban érték el.

*Ugyancsak az O2 Aréna ad otthont a november 3-4-i Fed Kupa-finálénak a cseh és a szerb női válogatott között. 

Ez az első eset, hogy ugyanabban a csarnokban rendezik a két döntőt egy évben.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 4)

*Tokiói tenisztorna - Murray a negyeddöntőben

*





*A címvédő és első helyen kiemelt Andy Murray könnyed kétjátszmás győzelmet aratott szerdán a 2,1 millió dollár összdíjazású tokiói keménypályás férfi tenisztornán.*

A britek olimpiai bajnok és US Open-győztes teniszezője a nyolcaddöntőben a szlovák Lukas Lackót győzte le.

*Eredmények:*
*1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*---------------------------------*
*Tipsarevic (szerb, 3.)-Simon (francia) 4:6, 6:3, 6:1*
*Monaco (argentin, 4.)-Dimitrov (bolgár) 6:2, 6:1*
*
nyolcaddöntő:*
*-------------*
*Murray (brit, 1.)-Lacko (szlovák) 6:1, 6:2*
*Wawrinka (svájci, 7.)-Chardy (francia) 7:6 (7-1), 6:7 (6-8), 7:5


*







*
Pekingi tenisztorna - Ivanovic és Jankovic kiesett
*
*A szerb Jelena Jankovic és honfitársa, Ana Ivanovic a nyolcaddöntőben búcsúzott a pekingi tenisztorna szerdai játéknapján.*

A két volt világelsőt a spanyol Carla Suarez Navarro, illetve a svájci Romina Oprandi győzte le.

A férfiak versenyében nagyon simán nyert az első helyen kiemelt szerb Novak Djokovic.

*Eredmények:*
*férfiak (2,2 millió dollár)*
*nyolcaddöntő:*
*-------------*
*Djokovic (szerb, 1.)-Berlocq (argentin) 6:1, 6:3*
*Tsonga (francia, 3.)-Ny. Davigyenko (orosz) - játék nélkül*
*Melzer (osztrák)-Dolgopolov (ukrán, 6.) 7:6 (9-7), 2:6, 6:1*
*Mayer (német)-Copli (román) 3:6, 6:3, 6:2*
*

nők (4,8 millió dollár):*
*2. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*--------------------------------*
*Sarapova (orosz, 2.)-Cirstea (román) 6:2, 6:2*
*Hercog (szlovén)- Makarova (orosz) 7:6 (7-5), 3:6, 7:6 (7-3)*
*
nyolcaddöntő:*
*-------------*
*A. Radwanska (lengyel, 3.)-Dominguez Lino (spanyol) 2:6, 6:1, 6:4*
*Bartoli (francia, 9.)-Görges (német) 6:3, 7:6 (7-2)*
*Oprandi (svájci)-Ivanovic (szerb, 11.) 6:4, 6:3*
*Suarez Navarro (spanyol)-Jankovic (szerb) 7:5, 6:4*
*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 5)

*Pekingi tenisztorna - Azarenka és Sarapova a negyeddöntőben

*










*A fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka és az orosz Marija Sarapova is simán bejutott a negyeddöntőbe a pekingi keménypályás tenisztorna női versenyében, csütörtökön.*

A világelső Azarenka az orosz Jelena Vesznyinát búcsúztatta, míg a rangsorban második Sarapova a szlovén Polona Hercogot ütötte el a továbbjutástól.

*Eredmények, nyolcaddöntők:*
*férfiak (2,2 millió dollár):*
*----------------------------*
*Querrey (amerikai)-Seppi (olasz) 6:1, 6:4*
*
korábban:*
*
Csang Cö (Zhang Ze, kínai)-Gasquet (francia, 5.) 6:4, 3:6, 6:4*
*Juzsnyij (orosz)-Anderson (dél-afrikai) 6:3, 6:3*
*Lopez (spanyol)-Lu (tajvani) 6:3, 7:6 (9-7)*
*

nők (4,8 millió dollár):*
*------------------------*
*Azarenka (fehérorosz, 1.)-Vesznyina (orosz) 6:3, 6:3*
*Sarapova (orosz, 2.)-Hercog (szlovén) 6:0, 6:2*
*Kerber (német, 5.)-Wozniacki (dán, 10.) 6:1, 2:6, 6:4



**Tokiói tenisztorna - Kiemeltek sikerei
*
*Az esélyesek sikereivel folytatódott csütörtökön a 2,1 millió dollár összdíjazású tokiói keménypályás férfi tenisztorna.*

A kiemeltek közül egyedül az argentin Juan Monaco búcsúzott, igaz, ellenfele, a ciprusi Markosz Bagdatisz volt, aki nemrégen még a közvetlen világelitbe tartozott. 

Legjobbjaként a nyolcadik volt a rangsorban, jelenleg viszont csak a 46. helyen áll.

*Eredmények:*
*nyolcaddöntő:*
*-------------*
*Turszunov (orosz)-Ito (japán) 7:5, 6:3*
*
korábban:*
*
Berdych (cseh, 2.)-Falla (kolumbiai) 6:3, 7:5*
*Tipsarevic (szerb, 3.)-Chiudinelli (svájci) 6:4, 6:2*
*Bagdatisz (ciprusi)-Monaco (argentin, 4.) 7:5, 1:6, 6:3*
*Raonic (kanadai, 6.)-Troicki (szerb) 3:0-nál Victor Troicki feladta*
*Nisikori (japán, 8.)-Robredo (spanyol) 5:7, 6:1,*
*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 6)

*Pekingi tenisztorna - Djokovic könnyedén az elődöntőben

*





*Az első helyen kiemelt szerb Novak Djokovic könnyedén jutott a szombati elődöntőbe a pekingi keménypályás tenisztorna férfi versenyében, miután összesen három játékot engedélyezett az osztrák Jürgen Melzernek.*
*
Eredmények:*
*férfiak (2,2 millió dollár összdíjazás):*
*negyeddöntő:*
*------------*
*
Djokovic (szerb, 1.)-Melzer (osztrák) 6:1, 6:2



*



*

**Tokiói tenisztorna - Murray elődöntős
*
A címvédő brit Andy Murray három szettben nyert a svájci Stanislas Wawrinka ellen a 2,1 millió dollár összdíjazású tokiói keménypályás férfi tenisztorna pénteki negyeddöntőjében.
Az olimpiai bajnok és US Open-győztes Murray a legjobb négy között azzal a kanadai Milos Raonickal találkozik, aki meccslabdát hárítva búcsúztatta a decemberi budapesti gálán is fellépő szerb Janko Tipsarevicet.

*Eredmények:*
*negyeddöntő:*
*------------*
*Murray (brit, 1.)-Wawrinka (svájci, 7.) 6:2, 3:6, 6:2*
*
Nisikori (japán, 8.)-Berdych (cseh, 2.) 7:5, 6:4*
*
Raonic (kanadai, 6.)-Tipsarevic (szerb, 3.) 6:7 (5-7), 6:2, 7:6 (9-7)*
*
Bagdatisz (ciprusi)-Turszunov (orosz) 6:2, 6:4*
*
Az elődöntőben:*
*
Murray-Raonic, Bagdatisz-Nisikori*
*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 7)

*

Pekingi tenisztorna - Sarapova és Azarenka játszik az első helyért

**A világelső fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka is biztosította helyét a **4,8 millió dollár** összdíjazású pekingi keménypályás tenisztorna női versenyének döntőjében, ahol a második helyen kiemelt orosz Marija Sarapovával találkozik vasárnap.*

Az elsőként rangsorolt Azarenka a szombati második elődöntőben a francia Marion Bartolit múlta felül két sima játszmában.

*Eredmény:*
*elődöntő:*
*---------*
*Azarenka (fehérorosz, 1.)-Bartoli (francia, 9.) 6:4, 6:2



*






*
**
Tokiói tenisztorna - Raonic és Nisikori vívja a finálét
*
*Milos Raonic és Nisikori Kej vívja a döntőt a 2,1 millió dollár összdíjazású tokiói keménypályás férfi tenisztornán, miután a kanadait követően a japán játékos is sikerrel vette az elődöntős akadályt szombaton.*

A jelenlegi legjobb ázsiai férfi teniszező azt a ciprusi Markosz Bagdatiszt verte sima két szettben bő egy óra alatt, aki előző három összecsapásukon kivétel nélkül diadalmaskodott.

A korábbi elődöntőben Raonic meglepetésre búcsúztatta a tornától a címvédő, idei olimpiai bajnok brit Andy Murrayt.

*Eredmény:*
*elődöntő:*
*---------*
*Nisikori (japán, 8.)-Bagdatisz (ciprusi) 6:2, 6:2*
*
korábban:*
*Raonic (kanadai, 6.)-Murray (brit, 1.) 6:3, 6:7 (5-7), 7:6 (7-4)*
*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 8)

*Pekingi tenisztorna - Azarenka könnyed sikere

*






*A világelső fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka nyerte meg a pekingi keménypályás tenisztorna 4,8 millió dollár összdíjazású női versenyét, miután a vasárnapi döntőben könnyedén legyőzte a második helyen kiemelt orosz Marija Sarapovát.*

A 23 éves Azarenka 1 óra 27 perc alatt diadalmaskodott, és pályafutása 13. trófeáját hódította el. Idén 70 meccséből 62-t megnyert, és öt versenyen bizonyult a legjobbnak.

*Eredmény:*
*nők (4,8 millió dollár összdíjazás):*
*döntő:*
*------*
*Azarenka (fehérorosz, 1.)-Sarapova (orosz, 2.) 6:3, 6:1


*



*
**
Pekingi tenisztorna - Djokovicé a trófea
*
*Az első helyen kiemelt szerb Novak Djokovic legyőzte a vasárnapi fináléban a harmadikként rangsorolt francia Jo-Wilfried Tsongát, így megnyerte a pekingi tenisztorna 2,2 millió dollár összdíjazású férfi versenyét.*

A volt világelső az első játszmát rövidítésben tudta megnyerni, a másodikban azonban már nem bízta a döntést a végére, kétszer is elvette riválisa adogatójátékát, s végül 6:2-vel lett övé a játszma, s így a meccs.

*Djokovic ezzel továbbra is őrzi veretlenségét Pekingben, ahol eddig háromszor szerepelt (2009, 2010, 2012), s mindannyiszor megnyerte a tornát.*

*Eredmény:*
*férfiak (2,2 millió dollár összdíjazás):*
*
döntő:*
*------*
*
Djokovic (szerb, 1.)-Tsonga (francia, 3.) 7:6 (7-4), 6:2


*



*
**
Tokiói tenisztorna - Nisikori sikere
*
*A japán Nisikori Kej nyerte meg a 1,28 millió dollár összdíjazású tokiói keménypályás férfi tenisztornát, miután a vasárnapi döntőben legyőzte a kanadai Milos Raonicot.*

A jelenlegi legjobb ázsiai férfi teniszező az első játszmát kiélezett küzdelemben, rövidítés után tudta megnyerni, a folytatásban azonban riválisa egyenlített. A döntő szettben a várt nagy csata elmaradt, Nisikori ugyanis ellenállhatatlan tenisszel győzött úgy, hogy játékot sem veszített.

*A világranglistán 17. japán versenyző pályafutása második ATP-győzelmét aratta.*

*Eredmény:*
*
döntő:*
*------*
*Nisikori (japán, 8.)-Raonic (kanadai, 6.) 7:6 (7-5), 3:6, 6:0*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 9)

*Női tenisz-világranglista - Nincs változás az élcsoportban, Babos az 59.

*



*

Változatlanul a vasárnap Pekingben győztes fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka vezeti a női teniszezők világranglistáját a döntőben vele szemben alulmaradt orosz Marija Sarapova előtt.*

Bár a múlt héten betegség miatt nem játszott, mégis feljött a harmadik helyre Serena Williams, az amerikaiak sztárja.

A viadalokat szervező WTA honlapjának hétfői tájékoztatása szerint legjobb magyarként Babos Tímea továbbra is az 59. helyen áll.

*Női tenisz-világranglista (zárójelben a legutóbbi helyezés):*
*------------------------------------------------------------*
*
1. (1.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 10 955 pont*
*2. (2.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 9135*
*3. (4.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 7900*
*4. (3.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 7265*
*5. (5.) Petra Kvitova (cseh) 6595*
*6. (6.) Angelique Kerber (német) 5470*
*7. (8.) Li Na (Li Na, kínai) 5095*
*8. (7.) Sara Errani (olasz) 4855*
*9. (9.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 4400*
*10. (10.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 4010*
*11. (11.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 3585*
*12. (12.) Ana Ivanovic (szerb) 3035*
*13. (13.) Dominika Cibulkova (szlovák) 2925*
*14. (14.) Nagyja Petrova (orosz) 2845*
*15. (16.) Roberta Vinci (olasz) 2405*
*...59. (59.) Babos Tímea 1015*
_*...94. (94.) Czink Melinda 699*_
_*...113. (114.) Arn Gréta 589*_
_*...240. (244.) Jani Réka-Luca 233*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 11)

*

Nadal hamarosan elkezdené az edzéseket

**A térdsérüléssel bajlódó korábbi világelső teniszező, Rafael Nadal hamarosan elkezdené az edzéseket a rehabilitációja helyett.*

*"Nem akarok konkrét tornát megjelölni a visszatérésemnek. Napról napra haladok. Edzőterembe járok és jelenleg a rehabilitációban fontos úszás is állandó része a mindennapjaimnak" -* mondta a spanyol sztár, aki ugyanakkor hozzátette, alig várja, hogy a hátúszás helyett ismét a fonákjait gyakorolja.

Nadal elmondása szerint most már sokkal jobban van, mint kihagyása első hónapjaiban, amikor úgy érezte, nem javul a térde. Megjegyezte, az elmúlt hetekben viszont érezhető fejlődést tapasztal a sérült ízületében.

Ami biztosnak tűnik Nadal visszatérésével kapcsolatban, hogy ott lesz december 27. és 29. között az Abu-Dzabiban sorra kerülő bemutató tornán. Az viszont kérdéses, hogy a november 5-12. közötti ATP-világbajnokságon és a november 16-18. közötti a Davis Kupa-döntőn pályára lép-e.

*Nadal legutóbb akkor játszott, amikor Wimbledonban - június 29-én - kiesett a második fordulóban.
* 
*A 11 Grand Slam-tornán győztes teniszező korábban sem adott meg konkrét időpontot visszatérésére, csak azt jelezte, jövő januárban az Australian Openen reményei szerint már indulhat.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 12)

*

Sanghaji tenisztorna - Federer világelső marad

**Azzal, hogy a sanghaji keménypályás férfi tenisztorna csütörtöki nyolcaddöntőjében legyőzte honfitársát, Stanislas Wawrinkát, már biztosan világelső marad a svájci Roger Federer, aki hétfőtől egy mérföldkőhöz érkezik: ez lesz pályafutása 300. olyan hete, amelyen vezeti majd a ranglistát.*

_*"Ez nyilvánvalóan egy elképesztő statisztikai adat, amelyhez hasonlóról gyermekkoromban még álmodni sem mertem" -*_ mondta ezzel kapcsolatban a 31 éves teniszező. 

_*"Amit biztosan tudtam, hogy az álmom egyszer valóra válik, s játszani fogok az ATP-tornákon."*_

*Federer hozzátette, minden bizonnyal ez karrierje egyik legnagyobb eredménye, amelyre nagyon büszke.*

*A svájci játékos 4:6, 7:6 (7-4), 6:0 arányban nyert Wawrinka ellen a sanghaji torna nyolcaddöntőjében, s a legjobb nyolc között a tizedikként kiemelt horvát Marin Ciliccsel találkozik majd.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 13)

*
*



*

Sanghaji tenisztorna - Federer is elődöntős

**A világelső svájci Roger Federer két sima szettben nyert a horvát Marin Cilic ellen a 3,53 millió dollár összdíjazású, sanghaji keménypályás férfi tenisztorna pénteki negyeddöntőjében.*

Federer - aki hétfőn pályafutása során a 300. hetet kezdi majd a világranglista élén - az elődöntőben azzal az Andy Murray-vel találkozik, akit legyőzött a wimbledoni fináléban, de akitől kikapott a londoni olimpia döntőjében.


*Eredmények, negyeddöntő:*
*-----------------------*
*Federer (svájci, 1.)-Cilic (horvát, 10.) 6:3, 6:4*
*
korábban:*
*
Djokovic (szerb, 2.)-Haas (német) 6:3, 6:3*
*
Murray (brit, 3.)-Stepanek (cseh) 4:6, 6:2, 6:3*
*
Berdych (cseh, 4.)-Tsonga (francia, 5.) 6:3, 7:6 (7-4)*
*

Az elődöntőben:*
*
Federer-Murray, Djokovic-Berdych*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 14)

*

Sanghaji tenisztorna - Murray legyőzte Federert

**Az idei amerikai nyílt bajnokság győztese, Andy Murray szombaton legyőzte a világelső Roger Federert, s ezzel bejutott a 3,53 millió dollár összdíjazású sanghaji keménypályás férfi tenisztorna fináléjába, ahol Novak Djokovic lesz az ellenfele.*

Az olimpiai bajnok brit játékos két játszmában, 1 óra 38 perc alatt verte svájci riválisát, aki ennek ellenére a világranglista élén marad.

Murray és Djokovic legutóbb éppen a US Open döntőjében mérkőzött meg egymással, s akkor előbbi öt szettben győzött.

*Eredmény, elődöntő:*
*-------------------*
*Murray (brit, 3.)-Federer (svájci, 1.) 6:4, 6:4


*



*
**
Sanghaji tenisztorna - Djokovic döntős
*
*Elsőként a második helyen kiemelt szerb Novak Djokovic jutott a 3,53 millió dollár összdíjazású, sanghaji keménypályás férfi tenisztorna fináléjába.*

A korábbi világelső a szombati elődöntőben a cseh Tomas Berdych ellen nyert két sima szettben.

*Eredmény, elődöntő:*
*-------------------*
*Djokovic (szerb, 2.)-Berdych (cseh, 4.) 6:3, 6:4*
*

*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 15)

*

Djokovic újra világelső szeretne lenni

**Ismét világelső szeretne lenni Novak Djokovic, aki vasárnap óriási csatában, öt meccslabdát hárítva nyerte meg a sanghaji tenisztornát a címvédő brit Andy Murray ellen.*

*"Jelenleg ez a legfőbb célom, mindent ennek rendelek alá" *- nyilatkozta a szerb játékos, aki a svájci Roger Federer mögött a második helyet foglalja el a rangsorban.

*"A lehető legjobbat kell kihoznom magamból az év hátralévő versenyein, és akkor ismét az élen lehetek."*
Djokovic elégedett volt az eddig nyújtott idei teljesítményével. 

*"Tavaly három Grand Slam-tornát nyertem meg, ebben az esztendőben viszont csak egyet, ennek ellenére nem panaszkodom. A legnagyobb riválisaim szintén a csúcson játszottak."
*
*Djokovic pályafutása 33. tornagyőzelmét aratta, idén pedig ez volt az ötödik végső sikere ATP-viadalon.*
*

Eredmény, döntő:*
*-------------------*
*Djokovic (szerb, 2.)-Murray (brit, 3.) 5:7, 7:6 (13-11), 6:3*

_*Federer az idei wimbledoni bajnokság után vette vissza a rangsor első helyét Djokovictól.




*_



_*
*_*
Linzi tenisztorna - Azarenka 14. diadala
*
*A világelső Viktorija Azarenka nyerte meg a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású, linzi női tenisztornát, mivel a vasárnapi döntőben legyőzte a német Julia Görgest.*

A fináléban 73 perc alatt, az egész verseny során pedig szettveszteség nélkül diadalmaskodó fehérorosz játékos idei hatodik, míg pályafutása során a 14. trófeáját hódította el.

*Eredmény, döntő:*
*
Azarenka (fehérorosz, 1.)-Görges (német, 5.) 6:3, 6:4*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 16)

*

Moszkvai tenisztorna - A "kis" Radwanska legyőzte Schiavonét

**Urszula Radwanska, a világranglistán negyedik Agnieszka húga két sima szettben nyert hétfőn az olasz Francesca Schivaone ellen a moszkvai tenisztorna női versenyének első fordulójában.*

Schiavone két éve megnyerte a Roland Garrost, tavaly januárban pedig a negyedik volt a WTA rangsorában, jelenleg azonban csak a 34.

*
Eredmények, 1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*nők (740 ezer dollár összdíjazás):*
-----------------------
*
Safarova (cseh, 8.)-Gaszparjan (orosz) 6:3, 4:6, 6:2*
*
Zakopalova (cseh)-Cadantu (román) 6:3, 6:3*
*
Arvidsson (svéd)-Jovanovski (szerb) 6:2, 6:4*
*
U. Radwanska (lengyel)-Schiavone (olasz) 6:3, 6:1*
*

férfiak (673 ezer dollár összdíjazás):*
*--------------------------------------*
*
Isztyomin (üzbég, 6.)-Phau (német) 5:7, 7:5, 6:1*
*
Ito (japán, 8.)-Bautista-Agut (spanyol) 6:3, 1:6, 6:2*
*
Rosol (cseh)-Gimeno-Traver (spanyol) 7:6 (11-9), 7:6 (7-2)




*



*
**
Nadal: a DK kimaradhat, az Australian Open biztos
*
*A hónapok óta sérüléssel bajlódó, korábbi világelső Rafael Nadal szerint erősen kérdéses, hogy pályára lép-e Prágában Csehország ellen a november 16. és 18. között esedékes tenisz Davis Kupa-döntőben.*

*"Az Australian Openen viszont bizonyosan ott leszek" *- *nyilatkozta a spanyol sportember, aki térdsérülése miatt a júniusi, wimbledoni torna óta harcképtelen. *

*"Egyelőre nem tudnám megmondani, hogy játszhatok vagy sem a Davis Kupában. Az a legfontosabb, hogy százszázalékos állapotban legyek, amikor elkezdem a versenyzést."*

*A mallorcai játékos elmondta, bízik abban, hogy hamarosan teljesen felépül:*
*"Ez már az utolsó fázis" *-* fogalmazott.
*







*
Mesterek Kupája - Ferrer az ötödik résztvevő
*
*Ötödikként a spanyol David Ferrer biztosította helyét a férfi teniszezők hagyományos év végi tornájára, a londoni Mesterek Kupájára.*

A 30 éves játékos előtt honfitársa, az egyelőre sérült* Rafael Nadal,* továbbá a szerb *Novak Djokovic*, a svájci *Roger Federer *és a brit *Andy Murray* vívta ki a szereplés jogát a november 5-től 12-ig tartó nyolcfős versenyre.

*A fennmaradó három helyre a világranglista alapján jelenleg a cseh Tomas Berdych, az argentin Juan Martin del Potro és a francia Jo-Wilfried Tsonga pályázik a legnagyobb eséllyel.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 21)

*

Stockholmi tenisztorna - Berdych és Tsonga a fináléban

**Az első helyen kiemelt francia Jo-Wilfried Tsonga és a másodikon rangsorolt cseh Tomas Berdych jutott be szombaton a döntőbe a 486 ezer euró összdíjazású, fedettpályás stockholmi tenisztornán.*
*
Eredmények, elődöntő:*
*---------------------*
*Tsonga (francia, 1.)-Bagdatisz (ciprusi, 7.) 6:4, 4:6, 5:2-nél Bagdatisz feladta*
*
Berdych (cseh, 2.)-Almagro (spanyol, 3.) 6:3, 6:2




*



​



*
**
Moszkvai tenisztorna - Stosur-Wozniacki döntő lesz
*
*Az ausztrál Samantha Stosur és a dán Caroline Wozniacki jutott be szombaton a döntőbe a moszkvai tenisztorna női versenyében.*
*
Eredmények, elődöntő:*
*nők (740 ezer dollár összdíjazás):*
*----------------------------------*
*Stosur (ausztrál, 1.)-Ivanovic (szerb, 4.) 2:6, 6:3, 6:2*
*
Wozniacki (dán, 3.)-Arvidsson (svéd) 6:3, 6:7 (4-7), 6:4*








​




*
Luxembourgi tenisztorna - V. Williams és Niculescu döntőzik
*
*Venus Williams és Monica Niculescu vívja majd a 220 ezer dollár összdíjazású luxembourgi keménypályás női tenisztorna fináléját, mivel szombaton mindketten megnyerték elődöntős mérkőzésüket.*
*
Eredmények:*
*-----------*
*V. Williams (amerikai)-Petkovic (német) 5:7, 6:4, 6:4*
*
Niculescu (román)-Hantuchova (szlovák) 6:1, 6:3*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 22)

*

Stockholmi tenisztorna - Berdych legyőzte Tsongát a fináléban

**A második helyen kiemelt cseh Tomas Berdych nyerte a 486 ezer euró összdíjazású, fedettpályás stockholmi tenisztornát, ugyanis a vasárnapi döntőben három játszmában győzött az elsőnek rangsorolt francia Jo-Wilfried Tsonga ellen.*

Az összecsapás 2 óra 29 percig tartott, Berdych pályafutása nyolcadik ATP-tornagyőzelmét gyűjtötte be egyesben.


*Eredmény, döntő:*
*
Berdych (cseh, 2.)-Tsonga (francia, 1.) 4:6, 6:4, 6:4*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 23)

*

Bázeli tenisztorna - Federer a 16 között

**Győzelemmel mutatkozott be hétfőn szülővárosa tornáján Roger Federer, a férfi teniszezők világranglistájának vezetője.*

A klasszis svájci játékos korábban már ötször diadalmaskodott a bázeli, ezúttal 1,9 millió euró összdíjazású, keménypályás versenyen, s most a nyitókörben a selejtezőből főtáblára jutott német Benjamin Beckert verte két szettben.

*Eredmények:*
*1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*---------------------------------*
*Federer (svájci, 1.)-Becker (német) 7:5, 6:3*
*
Kubot (lengyel)-Lacko (szlovák) 6:4, 6:4*
*
Benneteau (francia)-Kuznyecov (orosz) 4:6, 6:3, 6:3




*



*

Mesterek Kupája - Berdych a hatodik résztvevő
*
*A vasárnap Stockholmban diadalmaskodó cseh Tomas Berdych biztosította hatodikként a helyét a férfi teniszezők hagyományos év végi tornájára, a londoni Mesterek Kupájára.*

Előtte az egyelőre sérült spanyol Rafael Nadal, valamint honfitársa, David Ferrer, továbbá a szerb Novak Djokovic, a svájci Roger Federer és a brit Andy Murray vívta ki a szereplés jogát a november 5-től 12-ig tartó nyolcfős versenyre.

*A fennmaradó két helyre az argentin Juan Martin del Potro és a francia Jo-Wilfried Tsonga pályázik a legnagyobb eséllyel.



*



*
**
Női tenisz-világranglista - Babos egy helyet előbbre lépve a 62.
*
*Továbbra is a fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka vezeti a női teniszezők világranglistáját, amelyen az elmúlt heti luxemburgi torna győztese, az amerikai Venus Williams 17 pozíciót javulva feljött a 24. helyre. A közvetlen élcsoportban azonban - derült ki a viadalokat szervező WTA honlapjának hétfői összesítőjéből - nincs érdemi változás.*

A legjobb magyar változatlanul Babos Tímea, aki - bár pontszáma nem változott - eggyel feljebb, a 63.-ról a 62. helyre került.

*Női tenisz-világranglista (zárójelben a legutóbbi helyezés):*
*------------------------------------------------------------*
*
1. (1.) Viktorija Azarenka (fehérorosz) 10 190 pont*
*2. (2.) Marija Sarapova (orosz) 9115*
*3. (3.) Serena Williams (amerikai) 7900*
*4. (4.) Agnieszka Radwanska (lengyel) 7095*
*5. (6.) Angelique Kerber (német) 5470*
*6. (5.) Petra Kvitova (cseh) 5215*
*7. (8.) Sara Errani (olasz) 4855*
*8. (7.) Li Na (kínai) 4726*
*9. (9.) Samantha Stosur (ausztrál) 4120*
*10. (10.) Marion Bartoli (francia) 3740*
*11. (11.) Caroline Wozniacki (dán) 3685*
*12. (12.) Ana Ivanovic (szerb) 2900*
*13. (13.) Nagyja Petrova (orosz) 2725*
*14. (14.) Dominika Cibulkova (szlovák) 2495*
*15. (16.) Marija Kirilenko (orosz) 2463*
*...62. (63.) Babos Tímea 1015*
_*...92. (94.) Czink Melinda 699*_
_*...118. (117.) Arn Gréta 589*_
_*...277. (238.) Jani Réka-Luca 184*_
_*...386. (370.) Marosi Katalin 99*_
*


*




*

**Férfi tenisz-világranglista - Federer 301. hetét kezdi világelsőként
*
*Nincs változás a férfi teniszezők világranglistáján: a legfrissebb rangsort is a svájci Roger Federer vezeti, aki pályafutása 301. hetét kezdi el a legjobbak élén.*

Az őt követők ugyancsak megőrizték pozíciójukat, módosulás csupán az "alsóházban" történt, az első 15-ben az elmúlt héten nem következett be "felcserélődés".

A viadalokat szervező ATP hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a legelőkelőbb helyen jegyzett magyar játékos, Balázs Attila a 264. helyet foglalja el.


*Férfi tenisz-világranglista (zárójelben a legutóbbi helyezés):*
*--------------------------------------------------------------*
*
1. (1.) Roger Federer (svájci) 12 165 pont*
*2. (2.) Novak Djokovic (szerb) 11 970*
*3. (3.) Andy Murray (brit) 7690*
*4. (4.) Rafael Nadal (spanyol) 6995*
*5. (5.) David Ferrer (spanyol) 5360*
*6. (6.) Tomas Berdych (cseh) 4985*
*7. (7.) Jo-Wilfried Tsonga (francia) 4815*
*8. (8.) Juan Martín del Potro (argentin) 3740*
*9. (9.) Janko Tipsarevic (szerb) 3160*
*10. (10.) Juan Monaco (argentin) 2775*
*11. (11.) John Isner (amerikai) 2565*
*12. (12.) Nicolás Almagro (spanyol) 2435*
*13. (13.) Richard Gasquet (francia) 2415*
*14. (14.) Marin Cilic (horvát) 2370*
*15. (15.) Milos Raonic (kanadai) 2300*
_*...264. (256.) Balázs Attila 177*_
_*



*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 24)

*
*



*

Valenciai tenisztorna - Ferrero hazai környezetben búcsúzott a sporttól

**Utolsó mérkőzését játszotta hétfőn a korábbi világelső Juan Carlos Ferrero: a 32 éves spanyol játékos honfitársától, Nicolas Almagrótól kapott ki az 1,42 millió euró összdíjazású, valenciai keménypályás férfi tenisztorna első fordulójában.*

*Ferrero - akit a találkozót követően hosszú percekig ünnepelt a közönség - karrierje során 479 mérkőzést nyert meg, 16 tornán - közte a 2003-as Roland Garroson - diadalmaskodott és közel 14 millió dollárt keresett.*

*Eredmények:*
*1. forduló (a 16 közé jutásért):*
*--------------------------------*
*
Malisse (belga)-Tsonga (francia, 2.) 3:1-nél Tsonga feladta*
*
Almagro (spanyol, 6.)-Ferrero (spanyol) 7:5, 6:3*
*
Melzer (osztrák)-Berlocq (argentin) 6:3, 6:3
*








*WTA-vb - Serena Williams sikeres rajtja
*
*Az amerikai Serena Williams magabiztos győzelemmel kezdte meg szereplését a női teniszezők idényzáró, 4,9 millió dollár összdíjazású WTA-világbajnokságán, Isztambulban.*

A tengerentúli játékos a keddi nyitónapon a német Angelique Kerber múlta felül két sima szettben.

*Eredmények, 1. játéknap:*
*Vörös csoport:*
*
S. Williams (amerikai, 3.)-Kerber (német, 5.) 6:4, 6:1*
*
A csoport tagja még a világelső, fehérorosz Viktorija Azarenka, valamint a kínai Li Na.*
*
korábban:*
*Fehér csoport:*
*
A. Radwanska (lengyel, 4.)-Kvitova (cseh, 6.) 6:3, 6:2*
*
később:*
*
Sarapova (orosz, 2.)-Errani (olasz, 7.)*
*
A négyfős csoportok első két-két helyezettje kerül az elődöntőbe, ahol már egyenes kieséses rendszer szerint zajlik majd a küzdelem.*
*
*​


----------



## Mercy15 (2013 Március 15)

Djokovic <3


----------



## Lív26 (2013 Április 8)

Federer:wink:


----------



## BokiG82 (2013 Május 9)

Sampras forever


----------



## jessm (2013 Június 12)

Nadal  12. GS !! ))


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 12)




----------



## toomee (2013 Augusztus 3)

Federer the best!


----------



## Galambosi Gyula (2014 Május 26)

Hajrá Murray!


----------



## Galambosi Gyula (2014 Május 26)

Remélem Murray nyer még GS tornát,megérdemli!


----------



## atomvakond (2014 Július 6)

Én csak a hölgyeket nézem, mert ..mert csak  , nagyon drukkoltam a Babos-Mladenovic párosnak, de az olasz lányok valljuk be jobbak voltak sajnos..az egyéniben pedig Bouchard-nak szurkoltam, de Kvitova rutinosabb..de a kanadai kislány egyre jobb, és még csak 20 éves szerintem lesz még Ő is Grand Slam győztes..


----------



## zsukka7 (2014 Július 26)

VAMOS RAFA!!!


----------



## dedianyus (2014 Július 30)

Szávay Ági után remélhetőleg ismét lesz olyan teniszezőnk, akiért érdemes lesz (és lesz is miért) szurkolni a nagy versenyeken: Stollár Fanny.
http://sport.hir24.hu/tenisz/2014/07/27/stollar-fanny-egyeniben-es-parosban-is-europa-bajnok/

Már 13 évesen felnőtt magyar bajnok volt. Ebből a cikkből sok mindent megtudhatunk róla.
http://www.origo.hu/sport/tenisz/20...evesen-lett-minden-idok-noiteniszbajnoka.html


----------



## dedianyus (2014 Augusztus 6)

A magyar U16-os utánpótlás válogatott csapat, Stollár Fanny és Gálfi Dalma megnyerte a korosztályos Európa-bajnokság csapatversenyét. A pár héttel ezelőtti moszkvai páros EB-győzelmük után újabb szép sikert értek el. Szép volt lányok!
http://www.huntennis.hu/?article_hid=15396


----------



## tatra (2014 Szeptember 4)

További sok sikert!


----------



## Andi_HU (2014 Szeptember 8)

toomee írta:


> Federer the best!


Egyetértek. Hiába bukta el az elődöntőt a US Openen, még mindig ő a legjobb férfi teniszező.


----------



## Bottka Imre (2016 Május 13)

Most már Djokovics a sztár és még mindig Serena Williams.


----------



## Bottka Imre (2016 Május 22)

Ma kezdődik a Roland Garros! Tippek a győztesekre? Bábos Timi meddig jut?
Hajrá Roger Federer. Remélem Wimbledonban indul.


----------



## Bottka Imre (2016 Június 29)

Wimbledon robog. Bár ma esőnap volt.


----------



## gazikaszim (2016 Július 26)

Egyszer volt két teniszütőm, de eladtam őket. Ma már tudom, nagy hibát követtem el.


----------



## Bottka Imre (2016 Július 26)

A hiba az lenne, ha most nem vennél és nem kezdenél el teniszezni. Legalább 90 éves korig lehet nyomni.


----------



## Beka Holt (2017 Január 28)

Magyar idő szerint szombat hajnalban sporttörténeti jelentőségű eredményt ért el a 17 éves Piros Zsombor!
Megnyerte az ausztrál nyílt teniszbajnokság junior tornáját. 
Magyar játékosnak - Kapros Anikónak - utoljára 2000-ben sikerült ez, Piros előtt azonban magyar fiú még sosem emelhette magasba a győzelemért járó trófeát.

A döntő itt megnézhető

Gratulálunk a magyar teniszezőnek!


----------



## Bottka Imre (2017 Január 28)

És hátrányból, szépen küzdve nyert, ami külön emeli a győzelmének az értéket.


----------

